# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الإشادات الوضِيئة بالإفادات المُضِيئة .

## محمد المبارك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء و المرسلين ، نبينا محمد و على آله وصحبه اجمعين..

و بعد ، فقد أتحفنا الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور خلدون الحسني بقلمه الماتع و اسلوبه البارع ـ خلال ثمانية اشهر تقريباً ـ بتحفة تاريخية أسماها "ردّ الشبهات المثارة حول الأمير عبد القادر" جاءت في حلقات متسلسلة ، فأبدع فيها فأجاد و أفاد ـ حفظه الله و نفع بعلومه ـ .

فأمتعنا بكثير من المباحث التاريخية التي تدل على فضل و تمكن وحسن انتقاء ودقة اختيار ، و من أخصبَ تخيَّر .

ولي حول تلكم المباحث وقفات واستفسارات ـ وان عرضتُها باسلوب التقرير فذلك من لوازم الإنشاء و أصول التحرير ـ أورِدها ـ  شاء الله ـ في حلقات ، نظرا لاشتغال البال و تضايق الأوقات .

فلعلَّ صدر الشيخ يتَّسع لتلكم الاستفسارات ،فيفيدني عنها ـ إن رأى ذلك ـ بعد انتهاء تلكم الإيرادات ، و فقه الله لما يحب ويرضى ، و أحسن لنا جميعاً الاعمال و النيات ، و صلى الله و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الوقفة الأولى :

يقول الشيخ الدكتور خلدون مكي الحسني حفظه الله 



> الحلقة الأولى
>  
> وقبل أن أبدأ بالرد على مغالطات صاحب المقال ، أود أن أبدأ بمسألة ذكَرَها صاحب المقال معتمدًا عليها ؛ ويذكرها بعضُ من خاض في عرض الأمير عبد القادر ويظنون أنها ثابتة أو صحيحة ويبنون عليها أحكامهم ، ويبالغ بعضهم كاذبًا فيقول إنها متواترة!! ويحاول البعض أن يدلّس على الناس فيوهمهم أنّ بعض علماء الحديث الكبار في عصرنا هذا ؛ قد أثبتها!!
> وهذه المسألة هي ما رواه عبد الرحمن الوكيل في المقدمة التي كتبها لكتاب الإمام برهان الدين البقاعي رحمه الله (تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي) نقلاً عن الصفحة الأولى من نسخة الشيخ محمد نصيف الذي أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي ليطبعه حيث قال: وقد كتب الشيخ الجليل محمد نصيف على نسخته ما يأتي : "أقول أنا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف: سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355هـ عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة ؟ فقال: قد سعى الأمير السيد عبد القادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار ، وقد ألف الأمير عبد القادر كتاباً في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوّح ابن عربي ، خوفاً من سيف الشرع الذي صرع قبله:" أبو الحسين الحلاج " ، وقد طبع كتابه بمصر في ثلاث مجلدات ، وسماه المواقف في الواعظ والإرشاد ، وطبع وقفاً ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله" .انتهى [ص14]
> وأقول : إذا كان ما رواه الوكيل عن الشيخ محمد نصيف صحيحًا ، فإننا مع احترامنا للشيخ محمد نصيف ولمنزلته ، لا يمكن أن نقبل هذا الكلام لأنه كلام غير مقبول أبداً وليس علمياً ولا منطقياً!!


فأقول هَب أيها القارئ الكريم أن هذه القصة غير ثابنة .
بل هَب أن كلاً من الشيخين الفاضلين محمد نصيف و عبدالرحمن الوكيل لم يُخلقا أصلاً .
فخلافنا ـ جميعاً ـ  مع أهل وحدة الوجود ثابت .

والقصة إذا ثبتت إنما تدل على محاربة الأمير عبدالقادر لتراث شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله ، و هذا ليس بشيءٍ في مقابل ثبوت اعتناق الأمير عبدالقادر لعقيدة وحدة الوجود ، و الذي سيأتي البحث عنه في مبحثٍ قادم ان شاء الله .

وهذا سيحتاج الى مقدمة بسيطة عن عقيدة وحدة الوجود.

عقيدة وحدة الوجود :
و حتى نكون ـ جميعاً ـ محايدين أشدَّ الحياد فليكُن  احد مشاهيرالصوفية هو الذي يعرِّف لنا  
عقيدة وحدة الوجود.

يقول الشيخ أحمد السرهندي ـ  و هو من مشاهير المتصوفة ، و ممَّن رُمِي بوحدة الوجود ، و قد دافع عنه الشيخ ابوالحسن الندوي ، إلاَّ أنه أثبت أنه  من أرباب وحدة الشهود فقط ـ : 
فأهل الوحدة يعتقدون أنه لا وجود إلا الوجود الواجب، وهو وجود واحد لا يتعدد ولا يتكثر، وأما العالم فهو موجودٌ بنفس وجود الله، لا بإيجاده، بمعنى أن العالم إنما هو صورة ومظهر للوجود الإلهي، ولم يحدث وجود العالم بعد عدمه، بل الحادث عندهم إنما هو صورة العالم بعد عدمها، والصورة عين المظهر الإلهي، ولذلك يقولون إن الله تجلى لنفسه. 
"دفتر المكتوبات الثانية من المكتوبات الربانية لشيخ أحمد السرهندي " (ترجمة العربية مكتبة الحقيقة  / اسطنبول – تركيا).

و تتلخص عقيدة وحدة الوجود فيما يلي :

•	أن الكون عين أعيان الثابتة (صورة العلمية) 
•	و أعيان الثابتة عين علم الله و الله (التي هي صفة لباري تعالي) 
•	و العلم الله و الله عين ذات الله و الله لهذا الكون عين ذات الله و الله و اصطلحوا له مصطلح وحدة الوجود.

وحسب التعريف الذي ارتضته الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي: 

فوحدة الوجود مذهب  فلسفي لا ديني يقول بأن الله والطبيعة  حقيقة واحدة، وأن الله هو الوجود الحق، ويعتبرونه – تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً – صورة هذا العالم المخلوق، أما مجموع المظاهر المادية فهي تعلن عن وجود الله دون أن يكون لها وجود قائم بذاته.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم وفي الدكتور خلدون .. فقد أمتعتم بفوائدكم ..

وحبذا : تصغير البنط !

----------


## محمد المبارك

> وحبذا : تصغير البنط !


حباًّ و كرامة شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> [center].
> وألفت الانتباه إلى أنّ السيوطي نفسه ؛ وهو الذي ردّ على كتاب الإمام البقاعي ؛ كان يعتقد بولاية ابن عربي ولكن كان يقول بحرمة قراءة كتبه!
> [/size]




جلال الدين السيوطي رحمه الله كان  يدافع عن ابن عربي و يتأول طوامَّه ، مع تحريمه قراءة كتبِه ،  بل ألف في الدفاع عنه كتابا مشهورا أسماه : " تنبئة الغبي بتبرئة ابن عربي" ،وهو رد على البرهان البقاعي رحمه الله 

إلاَّ أن  السيوطي رجع عن ذلك حين  سبَر احوال الرجل و أقواله فذمَّه و بدَّعَه ، فقال في كتابه (التحبير):

" ويحرم تحريما ‏غليظا أن يفسر القرآن بما لا يقتضيه جوهر اللفظ كما فعل ابن عربي المبتدع الذي ينسب إليه كتاب ‏الفصوص الذي هو كفر كله " اهـ ‏ ‏ [التحبير في علم التفسير ص 537 تحقيق د/ زهير عثمان علي نور 1416 هـ‏].

بل قال في كتابه  "إتمام الدراية شرح النقاية" :
" ونعتقد أن طريق أبي القاسم الجنيد سيد الصوفية علما ‏وعملا وصحبة طريق مقوم فإنه خال من البدع دائر على التفويض والتسليم والتبري من النفس ‏بخلاف طريق جماعة من المتصوفة كابن عربي الطائي وأضرابه فإنها زندقة منافية للكتاب والسنة "‏[مجلة الحكمة العدد 11 ص 297‏] منقول .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> [color="olive"]
> وللعلم فإن الأخ خلدون من أحفاد الأمير color]


بل الشيخ خلدون من احفاد الامير محمدالسعيد (الأخ الأكبر للأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري).
فهو خلدون بن مكي بن عبدالمجيد بن عبدالباقي بن محمد السعيد بن السيد محيي الدين الحسني.
و والده الدكتور مكي من الاعلام المشهورين .
ولد الدكتور مكي الحسني سنة 1932م بدمشق لأسرة علم وفضل، و حاز إجازة العلوم الفيزيائية والرياضية من الجامعة السورية سنة 1954م.
ثم أُوفد إلي جامعة موسكو الحكومية للتخصص في الفيزياء النووية 1959م.
و حصل على درجة الدكتوراة في العلوم الفيزيائية والرياضية 1965م، بتخصُّص: (التفاعلات النووية عند الطاقات المنخفضة).
بدأ عمله التعليمي معيدًا في قسم الفيزياء في كلية العلوم بجامعة دمشق سنة 1955م، وأنهاه أستاذًا فيه سنة 1998م. 
وكان إلى ذلك شغل في هيئة الطاقة الذرية ومركز البحوث والدراسات وظائفَ علمية عدة.
وعمل أستاذًا معارًا في كليه التربية في مكة المكرمة في العام الدراسي 1969- 1970م.
وأعير إلي جامعه الجزائر 1976- 1978م.
وأتقن من اللغات: الروسية والإنكليزية والفرنسية.
وهو عضو بمجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق منذ سنة 2001م.
له عددٌ من المؤلَّفات والمترجمات، فراجع ترجمة كتاب "فيزياء عا لم الصغائر" الذ ي نُشر في موسكو سنة 1963، ثم نشرت له جامعةُ دمشق سنة 1974: "القياسات الفيزيائية وتحليل نتائجها"، وبلغت إصداراته (12) اثني عشر كتابًا، آخرها ترجمة كتاب: "البحث عن اللانهاية: حل أسرار الكون" الذي نشرته دار طلاس بدمشق سنة 1997م. 
دقَّق لغويًّا في كتب كلية المعلوماتية التي بلغت زهاء ئلاثين كتابًا،ومواد مجلة: "الثقافة المعلوماتية" التي صدر منها (19) تسعة عشر عددًا حتى الآن.

ـ أمَّا الأميرة الفاضلة بديعة بنت مصطفى بن محيي الدين بن مصطفى الحسني صاحبة كتابي "و ما بدلوا تبديلا" ، و "فكر الأمير عبدالقادر" فهي حفيدة مصطفى الأخ الأصغر للأمير عبد القادر 




> [color="olive"]
> وهو صاحب كتاب ([i] إلى أين أيها الحبيب الجفري ؟ ! ..



و له ايضا بحث في ((النّسب الرفاعي بين الحقيقة وادِّعاءات آل الصيادي)) بحكم كونه نقيباً للأشراف بالشام .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الوقفة الثانية : 




> إن شيخ الإسلام لم يتعرّض فيما أعلم لتأليف جزءٍ خاص في الرد على ابن عربي ، وإنما هو ذكره في فتاويه ورسائله خلال حديثه عن انحرافات الصوفية . وكان يذكر عباراته التي في (فصوص الحكم والفتوحات) وينتقدها ويصفها بما تستحق من الضلال إلى الكفر ، ولكنّه لم يتعرّض لتكفير شخص ابن عربي مباشرة ، [/size]


بل أفرد شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله رسالة خاصة في الرد على ابن عربي في دعوى إيمان فرعون ، حيث ذكر شيخ الاسلام ان من شك في كفر فرعون فهو من جملة آل فرعون الذي يورِدهم النار وبئس الرفد المرفود .
، وهذه الرسالة في جامع الرسائل ، و هذا نصُّها :
رسالة في الرد على ابن عربي في دعوى إيمان فرعون
هذا سؤال أجاب عنه الشيخ الإمام العلامة الأوحد، شيخ الإسلام، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن تيمية الحراني.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه التوفيقالحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وسلم.
نص السؤال:
ما تقول السادة العلماء رضي الله عنهم في قول فرعون عند الغرق: {آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين} [سورة يونس: 90] هل فيه دليل على إيمانه وإسلامه؟ أو هل يوجد في القرآن أو السنة أو القياس دليل على إيمانه أو إسلامه؟ وما يجب على من يقول: إنه مات مؤمنا، والحالة هذه؟ 
الجواب
الحمد لله.
فرعون من أعظم الخلق كفرا
كفر فرعون، وموته كافرا، وكونه من أهل النار هو مما علم بالاضطرار من دين المسلمين، بل ومن دين اليهود والنصارى، فإن أهل الملل الثلاثة متفقون على أنه من أعظم الخلق كفرا، ولهذا لم يذكر الله تعالى في القرآن قصة كافر كما ذكر قصته في بسطها وتثنيتها، ولا ذكر عن كافر من الكفر أعظم مما ذكر من كفره واجترائه وكونه أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة.
ولهذا كان المسلمون متفقين على أن من توقف في كفره وكونه من أهل النار فإنه يجب أن يستتاب، فإن تاب وإلا قتل كافرا مرتدا، فضلا عمن يقول إنه مات مؤمنا.
لا يصرح بموته مؤمنا إلا من فيه نفاق وزندقة كالاتحادية
والشك في كفره أو نفيه أعظم منه في كفر أبي لهب ونحوه، وأعظم من ذلك في أبي جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط والنضر بن الحارث ونحوهم ممن تواتر كفرهم ولم يذكر باسمه في القرآن، وإنما ذكر ما ذكر من أعمالهم، ولهذا لم يظهر عن أحد بالتصريح بأنه مات مؤمنا إلا عمن فيه من النفاق والزندقة أو التقليد للزنادقة والمنافقين ما هو أعظم من ذلك، كالاتحادية الذين يقولون: إن وجود الخالق هو وجود الخلق، حتى يصرحون بأن يغوث ويعوق ونسرا وغيرها من الأصنام هي وجودها وجود الله، وأنها عبدت بحق، وكذلك العجل عبد بحق، وأن موسى أنكر على هارون من نهيه عن عبادة العجل، وأن فرعون كان صادقا في قوله: أنا ربكم الأعلى، وأنه عين الحق، وأن العبد إذا دعا الله تعالى فعين الداعي عين المجيب، وأن العالم هويته، ليس وراء العالم وجود أصلا.
ومعلوم أن هذا بعينه هو حقيقة قول فرعون الذي قال: {يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي أبلغ الأسباب * أسباب السموات فأطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه كاذبا} [سورة غافر: 35 -36].
ولقد خاطبت بعض الفضلاء مرة بحقيقة مذهبهم، وأنه حقيقة قول فرعون فذكر لي رئيس من رؤسائهم أنه لما دعاه إلى هذا القول وبينه قال: قلت له: هذا قول فرعون. فقال له: ونحن على قول فرعون؛ وما كنت أظن أنهم يقرون أو يعترفون بأنهم على قول فرعون. قال: إنما قلت ذلك استدلالا، فلما قال ذلك، قلت له: مع إقرار الخصم لا يحتاج إلى بينة.
تفضيل الاتحادية الولي على النبي والرسول
وهم مع هذا الكفر والتعطيل الذي هو شر من قول اليهود والنصارى، يدعون أن هذا العلم ليس إلا لخاتم الرسل وخاتم الأولياء الذي يدعونه، وأن خاتم الأنبياء إنما يرى هذا العلم من مشكاة خاتم الأولياء، وأن خاتم الأولياء يأخذ من المعدن الذي يأخذ منه الملك الذي يوحى به إلى خاتم الأنبياء، وهو في الشرع مع موافقته له في الظاهر مشكاة له في الباطن، ولا يحتاج أن يكون متبعا للرسول لا في الظاهر ولا في الباطن.
وهذا -مع أنه من أقبح الكفر وأخبثه- فهو من أفسد الأشياء في العقل، كما يقال لمن قال: "فخر عليهم السقف من تحتهم": لا عقل ولا قرآن؛
لأن الخرور لا يكون من أسفل، وكذلك الاستفادة، إنما يستفيد المتأخر من المتقدم.
ثم خاتم الأولياء الذين يدعونهم، ضلالهم فيه من وجوه، حيث ظنوا أن للأولياء خاتما، وأن يكون أفضلهم قياسا على خاتم الأنبياء، ولم يعلموا أن أفضل الأولياء من هذه الأمة أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، وهم السالفون من الأولياء لا الآخرون، إذ فضل الأولياء على قدر اتباعهم للأنبياء واستفادتهم منهم علما وعملا.
وهؤلاء الملاحدة يدعون أن الولي يأخذ من الله بلا واسطة، والنبي يأخذ بواسطة، وهذا جهل منهم، فإن الولي عليه أن يتبع النبي، ويعرض كل ما له من محادثة وإلهام على ما جاء به النبي، فإن وافقه وإلا رده، إذ ليس هو بمعصوم فيما يقضي له.
وقد يلبسون على بعض الناس بدعواهم أن ولاية النبي أفضل من نبوته، وهذا مع أنه ضلال فليس هو مقصودهم، فهم مع ضلالهم فيما ظنوه من خاتم الأولياء ومرتبته يختلفون في عينه بحسب الظن وما تهوى الأنفس،
لتنازعهم في تعيين القطب الفرد الغوث الجامع، ونحو ذلك من المراتب التي يدعونها، وهي معلومة البطلان بالشرع والعقل. ثم يتنازعون في عين الموصوف بها، وهذا باب واسع.
والمقصود هنا أن هؤلاء الاتحادية من أتباع صاحب "فصوص الحكم" وصاحب "الفتوحات المكية" ونحوهم، هم الذين يعظمون فرعون، ويدعون أنه مات مؤمنا، وأن تغريقه كان بمنزلة غسل الكافر إذا أسلم، ويقولون: ليس في القرآن ما يدل على كفره، ويحتجون على إيمانه بقوله: {حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين} [سورة يونس: 90].
بطلان حجتهم على إيمان فرعون وتمام القصة تبين ضلالهم، فإنه قال سبحانه: {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين} [سورة يونس: 91]، وهذا استفهام إنكار وذم، ولو كان إيمانه صحيحا مقبولا لما قيل له ذلك.
وقد قال موسى عليه السلام: {ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة وأموالا في الحياة الدنيا ربنا ليضلوا عن سبيلك ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم} [سورة يونس: 88].
قال الله تعالى: {قد أجيبت دعوتكما} [سورة يونس: 89]، فاستجاب الله دعوة موسى وهارون، فإن موسى كان يدعو وهارون يؤمن أن فرعون وملأه لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم.
وقد قال تعالى: {أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون * فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون * فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين * فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا سنة الله التي قد خلت في عباده وخسر هنالك الكافرون} [سورة غافر: 82 - 85]، فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى أن الكفار لم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم حين رأوا البأس، وأخبر أن هذه سنته التي قد خلت في عباده، ليبين أن هذه عادته سبحانه في المستقدمين والمستأخرين، كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: {وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار} [سورة النساء: 18].
ثم إنه سبحانه وتعالى قال بعد قوله: {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين * فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية} [سورة يونس: 91 - 92]، فجعله الله تعالى عبرة وعلامة لمن يكون بعده من الأمم لينظروا عاقبة من كفر بالله تعالى، ولهذا ذكر الله تعالى الاعتبار بقصة فرعون وقومه في غير موضع.
وقد قال سبحانه وتعالى: {كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود * وعاد وفرعون وإخوان لوط * وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع كل كذب الرسل فحق وعيد} [سورة ق: 12 - 14]، فأخبر سبحانه أن كل واحد من هؤلاء المذكورين، فرعون وغيره، كذب الرسل كلهم، إذ لم يؤمنوا ببعض ويكفروا ببعض كاليهود والنصارى، بل كذبوا الجميع، وهذا أعظم أنواع الكفر، فكل من كذب رسولا فقد كفر، ومن لم يصدقه ولم يكذبه فقد كفر؛ فكل مكذب للرسول كافر به، وليس كل كافر مكذبا به، إذ قد يكون شاكا في رسالته، أو عالما بصدقه لكنه يحمله الحسد أو الكبر على ألا يصدقه، وقد يكون مشتغلا بهواه عن استماع رسالته والإصغاء إليه؛ فمن وصف بالكفر الخاص الأشد، كيف لا يدخل في الكفر؟!
ولكن ضلالهم في هذا نظير ضلالهم في قوله:
مقام النبوة في برزخ... فويق الرسول ودون الولي
وقد علم أن كل رسول نبي، وكل نبي ولي، ولا ينعكس.
وقال سبحانه وتعالى: {كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وفرعون ذو الأوتاد * وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأيكة أولئك الأحزاب * إن كل إلا كذب الرسل فحق عقاب} [سورة ص: 12 - 14]. وقال تعالى: {وجاء فرعون ومن قبله والمؤتفكات بالخاطئة * فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية} [سورة الحاقة: 9 - 10].
ثم إن الله تعالى أخبر عن فرعون بأعظم أنواع الكفر: من جحود الخالق، ودعواه الإلهية، وتكذيب من يقر بالخالق سبحانه، ومن تكذيب الرسول ووصفه بالجنون والسحر وغير ذلك. ومن المعلوم بالاضطرار أن الكفار العرب الذين قاتلهم النبي  -مثل أبي جهل وذريته- لم يكونوا يجحدون الصانع، ولا يدعون لأنفسهم الإلهية، بل كانوا يشركون بالله ويكذبون رسوله.
وفرعون كان أعظم كفرا من هؤلاء؛ قال الله تعالى: {ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين * إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون فقالوا ساحر كذاب * فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا قالوا اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه واستحيوا نساءهم وما كيد الكافرين إلا في ضلال * وقال فرعون ذروني أقتل موسى وليدع ربه إني أخاف أن يبدل دينكم أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد * وقال موسى إني عذت بربي وربكم من كل متكبر لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب * وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم} [سورة غافر: 23 -28]، إلى قوله: {وقال فرعون يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي أبلغ الأسباب * أسباب السموات فأطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه كاذبا وكذلك زين لفرعون سوء عمله وصد عن السبيل وما كيد فرعون إلا في تباب} [سورة غافر: 36 - 37].
أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى أن فرعون ومن ذكر معه قال إن موسى ساحر كذاب، وهذا من أعظم أنواع الكفر.
ثم أخبر الله أنه أمر بقتل أولاد الذين آمنوا معه لينفروا عن الإيمان معه كيدا لموسى. قال تعالى: {وما كيد الكافرين إلا في تباب} [سورة غافر: 37]، فدل على أنهم من الكافرين الذين كيدهم في تباب، فوصفهم بالتكذيب وبالكفر جميعا، وإن كان التكذيب مشتملا مستلزما للكفر، كما أن الرسالة مستلزمة للنبوة، والنبوة مستلزمة للولاية.
ثم أخبر عن فرعون أنه طلب قتل موسى وقال: {وليدع ربه}، وهذا تنبيه على أنه لم يكن مقرا بربه، ولهذا قال في تمام الكلام: {ما علمت لكم من إله غيري} [سورة القصص: 38]، وهذا جحد صريح لإله العالمين، وهي الكلمة الأولى.
ثم قال بعد ذلك لما ذكره الله تعالى بقوله: {فكذب وعصى * ثم أدبر يسعى * فحشر فنادى * فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى} [سورة النازعات: 21 - 24]، قال الله تعالى: {فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى * إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى} [سورة النازعات: 25 - 26]. قال كثير من العلماء: أي نكال الكلمة الآخرة، ونكال الكلمة الأولى، فنكل الله تعالى به على الكلمتين باعترافه، وجعل ذلك عبرة لمن يخشى. ولو كان هذا ممن لم يعاقب على ما تقدم من كفره، ولم يكن عقابه عبرة، بل من آمن غفر الله له ما سلف، ولم يذكره بكفر ولا بذم أصلا، بل يمدحه على إيمانه، ويثني عليه كما أثنى على من آمن بالرسل، وأخبر أنه نجاهم.
وفرعون هو أكثر الكفار ذكرا في القرآن، وهو لا يذكره سبحانه إلا بالذم والتقبيح واللعن، ولم يذكره بخير قط.
وهؤلاء الملاحدة المنافقون يزعمون أنه مات طاهرا مطهرا ليس فيه شيء من الخبث، بل يزعمون أن السحرة صدقوه في قوله: ما علمت لكم من إله غيري، وأنه صح قوله: أنا ربكم الأعلى، وأنه كان عين الحق.
وقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى عن جحوده لرب العالمين. قال لما قال له موسى عليه السلام: {إني رسول من رب العالمين * حقيق على أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق قد جئتكم ببينة من ربكم فأرسل معي بني إسرائيل} [سورة الأعراف: 104 - 105]، {قال فرعون وما رب العالمين * قال رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين * قال لمن حوله ألا تستمعون * قال ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * قال إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون * قال رب المشرق والمغرب إن كنتم تعقلون * قال لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين} [سورة الشعراء: 23 - 29]، فتوعد موسى بالسجن إن اتخذ إلها غيره.
وهؤلاء مع تعظيمهم لفرعون يشاركون في حقيقة كفره، وإن كانوا مفارقين له من جهة أخرى، فإن عندهم: ما ثم موجود غير الله أصلا، ولا يمكن أحد أن يتخذ إلها غيره، لأنه أي شيء عبد العابد من الأوثان والأصنام والشياطين، فليست عندهم غير الله أصلا. وهل يقال هي الله؟ لهم في ذلك قولان.
إخبار الله عن عذاب فرعون في الآخرة ، وإخباره سبحانه وتعالى عن تكذيب فرعون وغير ذلك من أنواع كفره كثير في القرآن، وكذلك إخباره عن عذابه في الآخرة. فإن هؤلاء الملاحدة يزعمون أنه ليس في القرآن آية تدل على عذابه، ويقولون إنما قال سبحانه: {يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود} [سورة هود: 98]، قالوا: فأخبر أنه يوردهم، ولم يذكر أنه دخل معهم. قالوا: وقد قال: {أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب} [سورة غافر: 46]، فإنما يدخل النار آل فرعون لا فرعون.
وهذا من أعظم جهلهم وضلالهم، فإنه حيث ذكر في الكتاب والسنة آل فلان كان فلان داخلا فيهم، كقوله: {إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين} [سورة آل عمران: 33]، وقوله: {إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر} [سورة القمر: 34]، وقوله: {سلام على إل ياسين} [سورة الصافات: 130]. وقول النبي : "اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى"، وقوله: "لقد أوتي هذا مزمارا من مزامير آل داود".
ومنه قوله تعالى: {وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب} [سورة البقرة: 49]، {كدأب آل فرعون} [سورة آل عمران: 11]، {ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر * كذبوا بآياتنا كلها فأخذناهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر} [سورة القمر: 41 - 42].
وقوله: {أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب} [سورة غافر: 46] متناول له ولهم باتفاق المسلمين، وبالعلم الضروري من دين المسلمين.
وهذا بعد قوله تعالى حكاية عن مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه: {أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله} [سورة غافر: 28]، والذي طلب قتله هو فرعون، فقال المؤمن بعد ذلك: {مالي أدعوكم إلى النجاة وتدعونني إلى النار * تدعونني لأكفر بالله وأشرك به} [سورة غافر: 41 - 42]، والداعي إلى الكفر هو كافر كفرا مغلظا، فهذا فيه.
ووصفهم أيضا بالكفر إلى قوله: {فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا وحاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب * النار يعرضون عليها غدوا وعشيا ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب} [سورة غافر: 45 - 46]، فأخبر أنه حاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب، ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب. ثم قال: {وإذ يتحاجون في النار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار * قال الذين استكبروا إنا كل فيها إن الله قد حكم بين العباد} [سورة غافر: 47 - 48] ومعلوم أن فرعون هو أعظم الذين استكبروا، ثم هامان وقارون، وأن قومهم كانوا لهم تبعا، وفرعون هو متبوعهم الأعظم الذي قال: ما علمت لكم من إله غيري، وقال: أنا ربكم الأعلى.
وقد قال: {واستكبر هو وجنوده في الأرض بغير الحق وظنوا أنهم إلينا لا يرجعون * فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين * وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون * وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين} [سورة القصص: 39 - 42].
وهذا تصريح بأنه نبذه وقومه في اليم عقوبة الذي هو الكفر، وأنه أتبعه وقومه في الدنيا لعنة، ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين هو وقومه جميعا، وهذا موافق لقوله: {ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين * إلى فرعون وملئه فاتبعوا أمر فرعون وما أمر فرعون برشيد * يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود * وأتبعوا في هذه لعنة ويوم القيامة بئس الرفد المرفود} [سورة هود: 96 - 99].
فأخبر سبحانه أنهم اتبعوا أمره، وأنه يقدمهم لأنه إمامهم، فيكون قادما لهم لا سائقا لهم، وأنه يوردهم النار. فإذا كان التابع قد ورد النار فمعلوم أن القادم الذي يقدمه وهو متبوعه ورد قبله، ولهذا قال بعد ذلك: {وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين} [سورة القصص: 42].
والتابع والمتبوع كما قال الله تعالى في تلك السورة عن فرعون وقومه: {وأتبعوا في هذه لعنة ويوم القيامة بئس الرفد المرفود} [سورة هود: 99].
(والكلام في هذا مبسوط، لم تحتمل هذه الورقة إلا هذا، والله أعلم.
والحمد لله وحده، وصلوات الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
تم وكمل.)

----------


## محمد المبارك

> [center]
> فما هي الكتب التي صُنّفت في الرد على ابن عربي؟ نحن لم نسمع أو نقرأ عن كتاب صنّف لأجل الرّد على ابن عربي غير كتاب الإمام البقاعي (تنبيه الغبي) ، فلماذا لم يذكر لنا الكتب المفقودة التي صنّفت في الرد على ابن عربي؟
> [/size]




بل المؤلفات في الرد على اهل وحدة الوجود كثيرة ، ويلاحظ أن أكثر هذه المؤلفات في الرّد على ابن عربي، لأنه حامل لواء هذا المذهب، وأشهر دعاته، و اهل الاتحاد من بعده تبع له.

بل هو أول من ترقَّى ( بل تردَّى ) بالاتحادية من الحلولية ـ كما هو مذهب الحلاج و أمثاله ـ الى القول بالوحدة الأزلية .
وقد رد العلماء على هذه العقيدة ضمن مؤلفاتهم التي نقضوا بها الفكر الصوفي عموماً، أو مؤلفاتهم التي خصوا بها طريقة من الطرق الصوفية.كما رد كثير من أهل العلم على هذه الطائفة ضمن مؤلفاتهم في العلوم المختلفة، كالعقيدة، والحديث، والتاريخ، وإذا وردت مسألة لأصحاب وحدة الوجود فيها قول، أو نص لهم به استدلال، أو ترجمة لأحدهم.
وهذا كله يدل على إنكار أهل العلم لهذه العقيدة، وإدراكهم عظم خطرها على الأمة، وأنهم أبانوا – رحمهم الله – حقيقة هذه الطائفة، وكشفوا تلبيس دعاتها، وجلّوا مناقضتها لأصول الإسلام.
فجزى الله علماء الإسلام، وحماة الدين، أفضل الجزاء، لجهدهم في الدفاع عن الملة، وجهادهم للمبتدعة والزنادقة.


المؤلفات في الرد على أهل وحدة الوجود: 

فمن تلك المؤلفات ما يلي:
1 – رسالة في ذم ابن عربي، لمحمد الكاملي.
مخطوط، بدار الكتب المصرية 816 مجاميع طلعت.
2 – كتاب الارتباط، لقطب الدين القسطلاني.
3 – نصيحة صريحة، لقطب الدين القسطلاني.
4 – أشعة النصوص في هتك أستار الفصوص، لأحمد الواسطي.
مخطوط، معهد المخطوطات العربية 193 تصوف.
5 – البيان المفيد في الفرق بين الإلحاد والتوحيد، لأحمد الواسطي.
6 – حقيقة مذهب الاتحادية، لابن تيمية.
طبع ضمن مجموع الفتاوى 2/134 – 285، وطبع مفرداً.
7 – الحجج النقلية والعقلية فيما ينافي الإسلام من بدع الجهمية والصوفية، لابن تيمية.
طبع ضمن مجموع الفتاوى/ 286 – 362.
8 – الرد الأقوم على مافي فصوص الحكم، لابن تيمية.
طبع ضمن مجموع الفتاوى 2/362 – 451.
9 – رسالة إلى نصر المَنْبجي، لابن تيمية.
طبعت ضمن مجموع الفتاوى 2/452 – 480.
10 – السبعينية، أو الرد على ابن سبعين وأهل الوحدة، أو بغية المرتاد في الرد على المتفلسفة والقرامطة والباطنية أهل الإلحاد من القائلين بالحلول والاتحاد، لابن تيمية.
طبعت ضمن الفتاوى الكبرى 5/301 – 443، وطبعت مفردة سنة 1408هـ، ونشرته مكتبة العلوم والحكم.
11 – القول المنبي عن ترجمة ابن عربي، لعبداللطيف السعودي.
12 – الغيث العارض في معارضة ابن القارض، لعبداللطيف السعودي.
13 – بيان حكم مافي الفصوص، لعبداللطيف السعودي.
14 – أباطيل الفصوص لسعد الدين التفتازاني.
مخطوط، معهد المخطوطات العربية 203 تصوف.
15 – الرد على أهل وحدة الوجود للتفتازاني.
طبع في إستانبول سنة 1294هـ.
16 – تسورات النصوص على تهورات الفصوص، لمحمد الغزِّي.
17 – كشف الظلمة عن هذه الأمة، لابن نور الدين الخطيب.
18 – تحذير النبيه والغبي من الافتتان باب عربي، لتقي الدين الفاسي.
مفقود، لكن الفاسي قد ترجم لابن عربي ترجمة طويلة في كتابه (العقد الثمين بأخبار البلد الأمين)، ونقل أقوال العلماء في ذمه وتكفيره.
19 – النصيحة، لابن المقري.
20 – الذريعة في نصرة الشريعة، لابن المقري.
21 – الحجة الدامغة لرجال الفصوص الزائغة لابن المقري.
22 – الرد على ابن سبعين وابن عربي، لمحمد البساطي.
23 – كشف الغطاء عن حقيقة التوحيد وبيان حال ابن عربي وأتباعه المارقين، للحسين الأهدل.
طبع في تونس سنة 1964م.
24 – تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي، للبقاعي.
طبع بمطبعة السنة المحمدية بالقاهرة سنة 1372هـ.
25 – تحذير العباد من أهل العناد، للبقاعي.
طبع بمطبعة السنة المحمدية بالقاهرة، سنة 1372هـ.
26 – الفارض في تكفير ابن الفارض، للبقاعي.
27 – القول المُنبي عن ترجمة ابن عربي، للسخاوي.
28 – تسفيه الغبي في تنزيه ابن عربي، لإبراهيم الحلبي.
نشر في مجلة الحكمة، العدد الحادي عشر، شوال عام 1417هـ.
29 – نعمة الذريعة في نصرة الشريعة لإبراهيم الحلبي.
طبع سنة 1419هـ، ونشرته دار المسير، بالرياض.
30 – الرد على القائلين بوحدة الوجود، لعلي القاري.
طبع سنة 1415هـ، ونشرته دار المأمون بدمشق.
31 – رد الفصوص، لعلي القاري.
مخطوط، معهد المخطوطات العربية 199 تصوف.
32 – نصرة المعبود في الرد على أهل وحدة الوجود، للصنعاني.
وهو كتاب مفقود.
33 – الصوارم الحداد القاطعة لعلائق أرباب الاتحاد، لمحمد بن علي الشوكاني.
طبع سنة 1411هـ، ونشرته دار الهجرة بصنعاء.
34 – الفرق المبين بين مذهب السلف وابن سبعين، لحمد ابن عتيق.
طبع ضمن الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية 3/346، وطبع مفرداً


أمَّا العلماء الذين كفروا ابن عربي فكثير ، منهم :


1. برهان الدين البقاعي 
2. شيخ الإسلام زين الدين العراقي 
3. بدر الدين بن جماعة 
4. شيخ الإسلام بن حجر العسقلاني 
5. ولي الدين العراقي 
6. الإمام أبو علي السكوني 
7. علاء الدين البخاري الحنفي 
8. قاضي القضاة زين الدين التفهني 
9. قاضي القضاة محمود العيني الحنفي 
10. الشيخ يحي السيرامي الحنفي 
11. قاضي القضاة محب الدين أحمد بن نصر الله الحنبلي 
12. زين الدين أبو بكر القمني الشافعي 
13. بدر الدين محمد بن الأمانة الشافعي 
14. شهاب الدين أحمد بن تقي المالكي 
15. شمس الدين محمد البساطي المالكي 
16. شهاب الدين أحمد بن يحي التلمساني الحنفي 
17. الإمام سيف الدين عبد اللطيف بن بلبان الصوفي
18. عماد الدين أحمد بن إبراهيم الواسطي 
19. شمس الدين محمد بن يوسف الجزري 
20. برهان الدين الجعبري 
21. زين الدين عمر بن أبي الحرم الكتاني الشافعي 
22. تقي الدين علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي 
23. تقي الدين الفاسي المكي 
24. بهاء الدين السبكي 
25. الكمال الدميري 
26. التقي الحصني 
27. شرف الدين عيسى بن مسعود المالكي 
28. نور الدين علي بن يعقوب البكري الشافعي 
29. نجم الدين محمد بن عقيل الشافعي 
30. العلامة محمد بن علي بن النقاش المصري
31. جمال الدين بن هشام النحوي
32. قاضي القضاة عبد الرحمن بن خلدون 
33. شمس الدين محمد العيزري الشافعي 
34. عز الدين بن عبد السلام
35. أبو عمرو بن الصلاح 
36. أبو الفتح بن دقيق العيد 
37. شيخ الفقهاء الزين الكتاني
38. شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الحراني
39. عماد الدين ابن كثير الدمشقي 
40. الحافظ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله الموصلي 
41. الإمام أبو حيان الأندلسي 
42. سراج الدين البلقيني 
43. برهان الدين السفاقيني
44. شمس الدين الذهبي 
45. القاضي عضد الدين 
46. أبو بكر بن محمد بن صالح المعروف بابن الخياط 
47. شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي الناشري الشافعي
48. بدر الدين حسين بن عبد الرحمن الأهدل اليمني
49. شرف الدين إسماعيل بن أبي بكر المقرئ 
50. أبو عبد الله محمد بن عرفة التونسي 
51. الملا علي القارئ 
52. جلال الدين السيوطي 
53. إبراهيم بن محمد الحلبي .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> وللفائدة فإن درجة القطبية عند المتصوفة لا يشترط فيها النسب أبدًا ، وهذا معروف في كتبهم الكبرى ، [/size][/font][/center]


[quote=خلدون مكي الحسني;123453][center وكذلك زعم أن الصوفيّة يقولون بالاكتساب الروحاني للنسب[/size][/font][/center][/quote

أولا :
لا شك أن الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم .
مع أن للنسبة الشريفة وضعٌ خاص لترتب كثير من الاحكام الشرعية عليها .
و لكن لا يمكن أن ننفي وجود بعض الدعاوى و التجاوزات  في مسألة النسبة الشريفة حتى لا تكاد تجد شيخ طريقة إلاَّ و هو يذكر النسبة الشريفة .
و هذا مقال ـ مدعَّمٌ بالتوثيق و عزو النقول  ـ للأخ الشريف محمد حسين الصمداني في منتدى "الهاشمية " عن مسألة الإدعاءات المرسَلة لبعض الصوفية بالإنتساب لآل البيت النبوي

بعنوان "إدعاء الصوفية لأنساب آل البيت الأصول والمنطلقات"

----------


## محمد المبارك

إدعاء الصوفية لأنساب آل البيت الأصول والمنطلقات
الشريف محمد حسين الصمداني 

من الصفحات المجهولة في التاريخ الصوفي صفحةٌ بعنوان " إدعاء بعض الصوفية لأنساب آل البيت " ؟ و قد يستغرب العنوان لأن المتبادر و المشهور عنهم أنهم قومٌ صالحون و أهل زهد و ورع ..!! 
هل يمكن أن يأتي أهل الصلاح بالتزوير في نسب البيت النبوي ؟ و هل في تجارب التاريخ و أحوال الناس ما يؤيد ذلك . لقد أدخل الغلو على قوم أن كذبوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه وقوله ، وقولوه ما لم يقل ، بدافع الحب ؟ زعموا ! و من الحب ما قتل ! نعم من الحب ما يقتل دعوة الأنبياء ويضعف أثرها في الناس عندما يصرف الناس عن حقيقة الدعوة النبوية للانشغال بالجاهات والمناصب والرئاسات الوهمية ، و هي ما تتقاطع معها الأنساب – خاصة نسب آل البيت في كثير من الأمور - .. 
إن الصوفية – كما يشاهد الانسان و يسمع - من أكثر الناس كلاماً عن حب النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، لكنك إن فتشت عن هذا الحب ، وجدته حب غالٍ ، لم يأمر الله ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه و على آله وسلم به ، بل هو خارجٌ عن حد الاسلام وسمته ، يجعلهم ذلك الحب الفاسد يهدمون دعوته عليه الصلاة والسلام ، و يقوضون أصول الدعوة الاسلامية عبر التهوين من العلم الشرعي ، و تعظيم الخرافيين ، و تمجيد زوار القبور و سدنتها ، ثم في نهاية المطاف يفسدون بيته بالدخول في النسب الشريف ، فتفسد أنساب الذرية الطاهرة لأجل ولي مجذوب أو درويش مفتون ، يتمنى الأماني الكاذبة و يرى خيالات الشياطين ، فيثبت من خلالها أنساباً للحسن والحسين و لغيرهم من الأولياء والأصفياء ... ، وهلم جرا .. ! 
إن ادعاء الصوفية لأنساب آل البيت ثمرة من ثمرات العقيدة الفاسدة والحب الغالي ، و الغلو لا يجتمع مع الاعتدال ، و في هذا المقال سنشير إلى منطلقات الصوفية و أصولهم في إدعاء الأنساب ، و شواهد ذلك من كتبهم ومصادرهم ، ليعلم بعد ذلك الانسان طرفاً من قصة القوم ، و يدرك سراً من أسرارهم مع آل البيت ، فقد سرى بخبرهم الركبان .. !! 
**** 

مدخل 
صوفي يدعي النسب أمام الحجرة النبوية 

" .. أخبرني شريفٌ حسيني بأنه توجه لحج بيت الله الحرام و زيارة قبر نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام ، لا حرمنا الله وسائر المسلمين من التوجه لتلك البقاع الشريفة المعظمة المطهرة المنيفة ، وصادف الحال في تلك السنة أن سافر بقصد الحج السيد محمد ... ، المدرس بكلية القرويين ، واجتمع الشريف الحسيني المغربي مع أشرقي المذكور بالمدينة المنورة بباب الحجرة النبوية ؛ فالشريف المذكور كان يتكلم مع أحدٍ بباب الحجرة الشريفة ، و أشرقي المذكور كان يتكلم مع شريف من شرفاء المدينة المنورة ، إذ قال أشرقي للشريف الذي كان يتكلم معه : " نحن شرفاء أبناء عمكم " ، و سمعه الشربف الحسيني المغربي ، الذي قال لي :" والله ما تم كلامه حتى عاقبه الله على قوله ، و مرض ، و سافر من المدينة المنورة إلى هذه الحضرة ، ولا زال بها مريضاً " [1] !! . 
إنها ( المدينة تنفي خبثها ) . 
جحافل مضت .. و أخرى تنتظر ، " و ما بدلوا تبديلاً " 
" لما جاء القرن السابع كان العالم الاسلامي من أقصاه إلى أقصاه يموج بالصوفية من العلويين و لاسيما في إيران… … " أهـ[2]. 
يقول الدكتور كامل الشيبي في " الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع " :" … إننا نجد أن النسب العلوي ينتظم عبدالقادر الجيلاني ، والسيد أحمد الرفاعي ، وبكتاش الولي ، والدسوقي ، والسيد أحمد البدوي ، وأبا الحسن الشاذلي ، والسنوسي ، والمهدي ، وكذلك عبدالوهاب الشعراني . 
ويمكن أن نضيف إليهم : 
السيد حيدر التوني الموسوي المتوفى سنة 618 هـ ، شيخ الطريقة القلندرية المعروفة [3]. 
ونعمة الله الولي المتوفى سنة 732 هـ . 
وصفي الدين الأردبيلي المتوفى سنة 735هـ . ( من عقبه الصفويون ) . 
والسيد علي الهمداني المتوفى سنة 786هـ . 
فضل الله الحروفي المقتول سنة 804 هـ . 
وخليفته علي الأعلى المتوفى سنة 822 هـ . 
وعماد الدين النسيمي المقتول سنة 830هـ أو 837هـ . 
ومحمد نور بخش المتوفى سنة 869هـ . 
وأستاذه خواجه اسحاق . 
وباليم سلطان مجدد الطريقة البكتاشية المتوفى سنة 922 هـ . 
وكثيرين غيرهم ، ومن آخرهم عبدالقادر الجزائري القائد المجاهد المشهور ، فلقد كان صوفياً علوياً… " .أهـ [4]. 
و العجيب أن كثيراً من العلويين الثابتي النسب لم يكن لهم حظ في التصوف ، ولهذا كانت صحة نسبهم تمنعهم من البدعة ، و ذلك لأنفتهم عن كثير من ترهات الطرقية و مسلكة المريدين !! و لهذا كان بعض الصوفية يستنكر عدم وجود الكرامات -بزعمه - للصوفية من العلويين . يقول د. الشيبي بعد أن عدَّدَ جمعاً من العلويين الذين صاحبوا الصوفية :" ... إنَّ هذا العدد من العلويين الملتحقين بالتصوف ضئيل إذا قيس بالثائرين منهم والمتفقهين والأئمة ! ( و قد ) زعم عبدالله الهروي (ت481) أنه من بين ألف ومائتي صوفي عرفهم لم يزد عدد العلويين من أصحاب الكرامات منهم على اثنين فقط ، هما : إبراهيم بن سعد ، و حمزة العلوي . و قد روى الهروي أن بعض شيوخ الصوفية كان يقول لمريده العلوي :" لن تشم رائحة التصوف حتى تخرج من علويتك كلية" !! " . أ هـ [5]. 
**** 

الأصول والمنطلقات 
**** 
الأصل الأول : الحقيقة المحمدية و وحدة الوجود . 
من أهم الأصول و المنطلقات عند الصوفية في هذا الباب ، قولهم بمفهوم الحقيقة المحمدية ، و حديثهم عن الإنسان الكامل ، والفيض النوراني من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وسريانه الى العالم ، وأنه هيولي العالم ، وقولهم بأنه أبو الروحانيات ، وآدم أبو الجسمانيات . و هي فكرة شيعية الأصل و المنبت . و في هذا يقول ابن عربي :" … اعلم أيدك الله أن أصل أرواحنا روح محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهو أول الآباء روحاً ؛ و آدم أول الآباء جسماً ، ونوح أول الآباء رسولاً … " أهـ [6] . 
إنَّ هذه الفكرة فكرة شيعية قديمة ، و لذا قال بعض المستشرقين : " الاعتقاد بأزلية الوجود المحمدي قد ظهر مبكراً جداً عند الشيعة " . و يضيف :" أنَّ الوجود استمر عند الشيعة يظهر بعد محمد في صورة علي وأهل بيته " [7]. 
و لهذا ذهب بعض الباحثين إلى أن ابن عربي :" … نفذ إلى وحدة الوجود من مثل هذه الأفكار الشيعية التي تجعل أهل بيت النبي كُلاً لا يتجزأ يصدرون جميعاً عن نور النبوة الأزلي ، وقد كان النور المحمدي قديماً في التشيع الغالي ، فجمع ابن عربي فكرة النور وفكرة وحدة آل محمد الروحية والعلمية ، وأسبغها على الناس كافة - نعني بهم السالكين الذين هم من عامة الناس ، ولكنهم يبلغون هذا المقام السامي ، لأن فيهم هذا النور المحمدي - . وقد تنبه ابن عربي أيضاً إلى الحديث القائل :" سلمان منا أهل البيت " [8]، وجعل سلمان الفارسي مثلاً يضرب على شمول النورية للناس ، وكون الأمة الاسلامية أهل البيت لا أسرة النبي وحدها … " أهـ [9]. 
و إذا كان مبدأ الاتحاد وحدة الوجود يجعل الولي يرى أنه هو " الله " و " الرب " – تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً – ، وقولهم في الولاية ، يجعلهم يصلون إلى مرحلة " النبوة " ! إذا كان هذا كذلك ، فكيف يستغرب إدعائهم لنسب أحد من الناس كآل البيت أو من سواهم ، أو ليس الوجود واحداً !! 
و يوجد لهذا أصل عند ملاحدة الشيعة من الاسماعيلية وغيرهم ، فقد نقل أحمد الكسروي في كتاب" مشعشعيان " النصَّ الآتي :" … الاعتقاد أن علياً الذي كان بجنب النبي هو السرُّ الدائر في السماء والأرض ، و محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو الحجاب بنوع الرسالة ، و الأحد عشر إماماً كانوا هم الملائكة منهم إليه ومنه ، و سلمان من أهل البيت ، والبيت هي الطريقة والمعرفة ، و كل من وصل إلى عرفانه كان سلمان في كل عصر و زمان… "أهـ[10]. 
بل يوجد كلام لابن عربي في الفتوحات يظهر منه أن المرء يستطيع أن يكون (( أنصارياً )) ، فها هو ذا يقول :" … واعلم أن كل من نصر دين الله في أي زمان كان ، فهو من الأنصار ، وهو داخل في حكم هذا الحديث … -يعني حديث : آية الايمان حب الأنصار ، وآية النفاق بغض الأنصار - " .أهـ [11]. ومن أقوال الصوفية لمريديهم :" كن علوي الهمة ، عثماني الحياء ، عمري الفعل ، بكري العمل " . و لابن عربي مقولة في " الفتوحات" ينصح بها أتباعه ، يقول فيها :"… كن عمري الفعل …" أهـ[12]. 
و هو كلامٌ قد يكون لا غبار عليه ، لكن الخطأ إذا كان في الأصول شبراً صار في الأتباع ذراعاً . 
ومن مداخلهم لذلك تقريرهم : لمسألة بنوة التبني ، فإن ابن عربي يقرر جوازها . و هي ما تكون بالاصطفاء و المرتبة . و لفظة "الابن " هي المنهي عنها عنده[13] . و لهذا يشيع عند المتصوفة لفظة الانتساب إلى شيوخهم و أوليائهم و ما يرادفها ، فيقال في تراجمهم :" وله انتسب " ، و " هو من أولاده " ، و يعنون بذلك " مصطلح بنوة التبني " الذي قرره ابن عربي . 
و هم يقرون أنها ليست نسبة نسب وصلب ، و لكنها نسبة روح وكسب ، و هي أعظم من التي قبلها ، فتجوز عندهم الاضافة للشيخ ، أو الولي ، أو النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، و من بعدهم ... 
أقول : و هذا من أهم أسباب تداخل أنساب المتصوفة ، حتى لا تعلم هل هؤلاء ينتسبون طريقة للولي الصالح والشيخ المجذوب أم أنهم من عقبه و صلبه أم أنهم من خدام حضرته ومن سدنة ضريحه ؟ 
و في كرامات النبهاني أيضا : " وقال سيدي حاتم : خدمت سيدي الشيخ ابا السعود عشرين سنة ، و أنا أسأله أن يأخذ عليّ العهد ، فيقول : لست من أولادي ! أنت من أولاد أخي أبي العباس البصير ، سيأتي من ارض المغرب . فلما قدم إلى مصر أرسل سيدي أبو السعود إلى سيدي حاتم ، وقال له : شيخك قدم الليلة ، فاذهب لملاقاته في بولاق ، فأول من اجتمع به من أهل مصر سيدي حاتم ، فلما وضع يده في يده قال : أهلاً بولدي حاتم ، جزى الله أخي أبا السعود خيراً في حفظك إلى أن قدمنا " ! انتهى[14]. 
و فيه أيضاً :" …وكان الشيخ جاكير يقول : ما أخذت العهد قط على مريد حتى رأيت اسمه مكتوباً في اللوح المحفوظ ، و أنه من أولادنا " [15] !! . 
و فيه أيضاً :" و قال شهاب الدين النشيلي لما رأى الشعراني ، و تعرّف عليه : " أهلاً يا ابن الشوني ، أيش حالك و حال أبيك ؟! " قال الشعراني : وكنت لا أعرف قطّ الشوني ! فبعد عشر سنين حصل لي الاجتماع بالشوني ، فأخبرته بقول الشيخ شهاب الدين ، فقال : " صدق ، أنت ولدي ، و إن شاء الله يحصل لك على أيدينا خير ... " انتهى[16] . 
و اعلم أنَّ هذا الباب مما احتار فيه جماعة من محققي النسابين المعاصرين و فضلائهم ، حتى أني سمعت من بعضهم أنه تحير في أنساب طائفة من الصوفية لسنوات عدة ، كلهم يدعي النسب لرجل واحد ، و هم يطعنون في بعضهم البعض ، و سببه ما قدمناه من قدوم المريدين و المتسلكين إلى زوايا الأولياء والشيوخ بقصد ملازمة الشيخ و الأخذ عنه ، وبعد مدة ، يحصل له الانتساب لطول الملازمة ، و يختلط أمر الذرية الحقيقية للولي بأولاده من جهة بنوة التبني التي قررها ابن عربي . 
و هذا ليس من جنس العلم بالنسب ، حتى ينتظم أمرهم ، و يمكن للنساب أن يتتبعه ، بل لابد من العلم بأصول القوم ، و هو من جنس الكلام في الفرق والعقائد و آثارها في الوجود ، فإذا لم ينعم الله على النساب و المؤرخ بفهم أصول القوم ، و إلا أصبح أكثر حيرة من تلك الطوائف التي تطعن في نسب بعضها البعض ! 
إنَّ تفصيل هذا الأصل فيه طول يخرجنا عن موضوعنا ههنا ، فإنه يليق به تأليف مستقل في معنى الحقيقة المحمدية عند القوم ، يبين فيه ما في هذه الأقوال من المعاني الفلسفية الكفرية ، و توضح فيه آثارها على الاعتقاد و نشوء الفرق ، و نقاط التوافق بين الصوفية و الرافضة ، فضلاً عن أثرها على أنساب آل البيت ، و في قليل الإشارة ما يغني عن كثير العبارة . 
**** 
الأصل الثاني : الرؤى والمنامات 
للصوفية اعتقاد معروف في " الرؤى والمنامات " ، فهي أحد مصادر المعرفة عندهم . و إذا كان هذا كذلك .. فهل لذلك أثر على الأنساب ؟! 
قال الشعراني في طبقاته عن الشيخ البكري :" ومما يدل على صحة نسبه الى الامام ابي بكر الصديق ما رأيته بمكة المشرفة ، وذلك أن بعض الحسدة ذكر سيدي محمدا بغيبة ، فزجرته عن ذلك فلم ينزجر ، ثم رايت الامام ابابكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وهو يقول: جزاك الله خيرا عن ولدي محمد ، فعلمت صحة نسبه بذلك " انتهى[17]. 
و الرؤى كما هو معلوم مصدر من مصادر المعرفة عند المتصوفة ، فلهذا اثبات صحة الأنساب بها يسير ! 
طامة كبرى 
نقل الشيخ عبدالغني النابلسي عن ابن الفارض الصوفي الاتحادي وعن سبطه شارح التآئية ( جامع الديوان ) ، رؤيا أثبت منها النسب الشريف لابن الفارض ! 
قال عبدالغني النابلسي :"…قال ابن الفارض : وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لي : يا عمر ! لمن تنتسب ؟ فقلت : إلى بني سعد يارسول الله ، وهي قبيلة حليمة السعدية مرضعتك يا رسول الله . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ؛ بل أنت مني ، أي من ذريتي ، ونسبك متصل بي . فقلت : يا رسول الله إني أحفظ نسبي عن أبي وجدي إلى بني سعد ! فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ، لا ، ماداً صوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ! : بل أنت مني ، ونسبك متصل بي ؛ أي : من أولاد علي من فاطمة الزهرآء رضي الله عنهم. فقلت : صدقت يا رسول الله مكرراً ذلك القول ثلاث مرات مشيراً إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصبعي . قال جامع هذا الديوان : رأيت ولده المشار إليه واقفاً على قدميه في اليقظة ، وأصابع يديه مبسوطة على ركبتيه من غير انحنآء في ظهره ، بأن كانت يداه طويلتين ، بحيث تصلان إلى ركبتيه . وقال - أي : ولد الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى - :رأيت والدي ، أي : الشيخ عمر بن الفارض رضي الله عنه : واقفاً على قدميه ، وأصابع يديه مبسوطة على ركبتيه مثل وقوفي هذا ، وأشار إلى وقوفه ذلك كذلك . وقال - أي ولد الشيخ ، أو الشيخ -: هذا وصول اليدين الى حد الركبتين من علامات الشرف . قال العارف النابلسي : ولايلزم أن يكون ذلك شرطاً في صحة النسب ، بل هو من علاماته ، كما قال ؛ وقد ورد في الأخبار ما يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت يداه طويلتين في الحس والمعنى [18] !…." أهـ . 
ثم ساق بعض الروايات في معنى طول يديه . ثم قال :" … قال جامع هذا الديوان سبط الشيخ : النسبة الشريفة التي أرادها صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله للشيخ عمر في المنام : "بل أنت مني ، ونسبك متصل بي " : إما أن تكون نسبته الأهلية بأن يكون من ذرية فاطمة التي هي ذرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال العارف النابلسي : وهو الظاهر المتبادر من الكلام ، وإنْ لم يكن ثابتاً في الظاهر ، وكان الثابت غيره ، لأنه لما كان المعتبر في الشرع ثبوت النسب بالبينة واختلاف الأزمان بقتضي اختلاف الناس في طبآئعهم ، وعاداتهم وأغراضهم وقاصدهم ، فقد يضعف بعض الذرية عن إقامة البينة ، وقد تمتنع الشهود عن أدآئها لخوف أو لطمع ، وقد يعد الحاكم ، وقد يظلم ، ، وقد ينتسب بعض الذرية إلى غير نسبه لجهله بنسبه ، أو لغرض من الأغراض فيكون قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الصحيح على خلاف ما هو في ظاهر الحال ، وإنْ لم تكن هذه الرؤية المنامية موجبة لحكم من الأحكام الشرعية . قال سبطه : أو تكون تلك النسبة نسبة المحبة بينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والنسبة التي هي عند أهل المحبة أشرف قدراً واعتباراً من نسب الأبوة التي كانت منها الولادة ؛ وهي التي جعلت بلال الحبشي وسلمان الفارسي وصهيب الرومي من أهل البيت …" أهـ . ثم ساق النابلسي شيئاً من الأحاديث التي تؤيد المعنى الثاني هذا كحديث :" آل محمد كل تقي " ، ونحوه . 
ثمّ قال :" … وإلى هذا النسب الشريف الذي هو نسب المحبة أشار شيخنا يعني الشيخ عمر رضي الله عنه في القصيدة اليآئية التي قافيتها اليآء المثناة التحتية ، حيث قال : 
نسبٌ أقربُ في شرع الهوى بيننا من نسب من أبوي 
قلت -أي جامع هذا الديوان سبط الشيخ عمر - : بطريق المناسبة في اعتبار نسب المحبة نظير واقعة الشيخ عمر رضي الله عنه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورأيت في المنام كأنني في الحضرة الشريفة المحمدية ، وكأنّ عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة كثيرة من الأنبيآء والأوليآء ، وكأنّ الشريف شمس الدين الأيكي نقيب الأشراف ، وقاضي العساكر المنصورة -توفي بدمشق في شهر رمضان سنة سبع وتسعين وستمائة - مع الجماعة في الحضرة الشريفة ، ولم أعرف أحداً منهم بصورته سواه ؛ وكأنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بإثبات نسبة الشيخ صبيح الحبشي إليه ؛ أي : إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ورأيت رجلاً في المجلس معه المكتوب الذي يشهد فيه بالنسبة الشريفة المحمدية ، وهو يدور على الحاضرين في ذلك المجلس يأخذ خطوطهم فيه ؛ فلما وصل إليّ ناولني المكتوب ، وقال لي : اكتب . فقلت له : أنا مارأيت الشيخ صبيح ، و لا عاصرته ، و لا أعرف نسبته ، وإنما رأيت أولاده ، وهم أصحابي . فصرخ عليّ صرخة عظيمة ، وجدت لها رعباً عظيماً ؛ وقال لي : اكتب كما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنْ يُكْتَبَ ! فقلت : وكيف أمر سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنْ يكتب ؟ فقال : اكتب :" أشهد أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متصل النسب بالشيخ صبيح " . قال النابلسي : فكتب كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكتب ، والشيخ صبيح المذكور لم يعرف أحد أنه من ذرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلاّ أنه كان رجلاً من الصالحين الكاملين كما وقع للشيخ عمر رضي الله عنهما ، فلعلهما في حقهما نسبة الأهلية ، أو نسبة المحبة كما سبق بيانه " انتهى [19]. 
تأمل العبارة السالفة : " الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متصل النسب بالشيخ صبيح " ! سبحان الله ! النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متصل النسب بحضرة سِيْ السيد الشيخ صبيح لا أن الشيخ صبيح الحبشي المولى متصل النسب بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟! 
ما عهدنا في تاريخ الأشراف و السادة الأكارم إلا أنهم يجعلون اسم " صبيح " و أمثاله للعبيد و الموالي ، ... ، إيهٍ ... " إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه " ! 
و هذا الكلام الذي تقشعر منه جلود الذين آمنوا ، و تتقزز منه النفوس ، ينقله النبهاني الصوفي ، دون أن يعلق عليه بما يوجبه الشرع ، و هو المتيم بحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و حب أهل بيته ، أوَ لم يؤلف " الشرف المؤبد " ؟ 
إذا تعارض حب دراويش الصوفية و خيالات المجاذيب و البلهى مع حب آل بيت النبوة قدم البلهى والمجاذيب عند الترجيح ! و لو كان هناك قليلٌ من الغيرة على " بيت النبوة " لرد على تلك الطوام ، كيف و هو القاضي الذي يفصل بين الخصوم ويرد على المبطلين دهراً طويلاً ! نعم لو كان تعرض أحدٌ للصوفية و للدجاجلة ، كما فعل الإمام محمد عبده التركماني بمصر ، لأخرجه النبهاني من دائرة الاسلام كما فعل حين اتهمه بترك الصلاة ؟!! 
**** 
الأصل الثالث : الكشف ! 
يثبت بعضهم أمر النسب أحياناً من جهة الكشف ، وإذا علم أن الكشف من مصادر المعرفة عند الصوفية ، هان الأمر . و الكشف في أقرب معانيه التي يمكن مخاطبة القراء بها ، هو : " الاطلاع على ما وراء الحجاب من المعاني الغيبية والأمور الخفية ، وجوداً أو شهوداً" . 
مساكين هؤلاء النسابين ، أضاعوا أعمارهم في غير طائل من الأمر ، هذا أبو العباس المرسي يقول : " والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما من ولي لله كان أو هو كائن إلا وقد أطلعني الله عليه و على اسمه و نسبه ، وكم حظه من الله تعالى " [20]. 
عجيب صوفي و نسابة ! عهدنا و عهد الجميع بالصوفي أنه ينهى عن " الفقه " ، و " العلم " ، و لا يجوز لمريديه حضور مجالس " الفقهاء " ... و لو علم أصحاب " الشجرات " و " أعمدة النسب " المساكين لحاولوا أن يكشفوا أو يُكشف لهم من أجل أن يتعلموا الأنساب .. و يرتاحوا ويريحوا ..! 
العادة الجارية أن الكشف و الذوق والمواجيد القلبية كلها راجعة إلى اعتقاد الانسان ، و حبه أو بغضه للشيء الذي يفكر فيه . وذلك أن كل نفس متحركة طالبة لمحابها ولذاتها ، فما لاح في قلبه من الاعتقادات أو الكشوفات أو المواجيد ونحوها ، رأى صدقه في حياته إما بصوت يظن أنه يسمعه بأذنه ، أو بتردده في داخل نفسه ، أو بخيال يظن أنه يراه بعينه ، أو يتأمل مبناه في نفسه . 
[1] تحفة الأكياس للكتاني (2/293 ) . 
[2] الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع (2/294 ) . 
[3] انظر في التعريف بها : التذكرة التيمورية (330-332) . و الفتاوى (35/ 163- 166 ) . 
[4] الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع ( 1/ 475 ) . 
[5] الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع (2/64-65 ) . 
[6] الفتوحات المكية : بواسطة جواهر البحار للنبهاني ( 1 /131 ) ، و انظر : عبدالكريم الجيلي في " الجواهر " و كلامه في هذا المعنى : ( 1/ 259 ) ، ( 1/ 267 ) . 
[7] في التصوف الاسلامي ص116 لنيكلسون ، بواسطة : الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع ( 2 / 485 ) . 
[8] رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير والحاكم عن عمرو بن عوف . وقد جزم الحافظ الذهبي بضعف سنده . قال الهيثمي :" فيه عند الطبراني كثير بن عبدالله المزني ، ضعفه الجمهور ، وبقية رجاله ثقات " . وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء :" وسنده ضعيف " انظر ( 1/460 ) . وقال الألباني :" قد صح موقوفاً على علي رضي الله عنه " وضعف رحمه الله تعالى رواية الرفع بقوله :" ضعيف جدا " . انظر : ضعيف الجامع ( 3272) . 
وقد ورد في معنى حديث سلمان هذا : حديث مروي عن علي رضي الله عنه يرفعه ، قال :" جرير بن عبدالله منَّا أهل البيت ظهرٌ لبطن " ، رواه الطبراني وابن عدي . قال الذهبي :" هذا منكر ، وصوابه من قول علي " . سير الأعلام 2 /534 . وقال الألباني :" ضعيف " . انظر : ضعيف الجامع رقم 2627 . والضعيفة 1207 . 
[9] الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع ( 1/ 406 ) . ط: 3 . للدكتور كامل مصطفى الشيبي . وانظر فيه أيضاً : 1/ 380- 382 . 
[10] بواسطة : الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع ( 2 / 274 ) حاشية رقم (2) . 
[11] الفتوحات المكية (4/467) 
[12] الفتوحات المكية ( 4/ 465) . 
[13] انظر : الفتوحات المكية (4/437-438) ط: صادر ،بيروت . 
[14] كرامات الاولياء (1/500-501) 
[15] كرامات الاولياء (2/4) 
[16] كرامات الاولياء (2/124) 
[17] انظر: كرامات الاولياء للنبهاني (1/316) 
[18] ومن طرائف هذا الباب أنهم ذكروا في ترجمة الشيخ عبدالقادر الجيلاني : أن الذباب لا يصيبه ، و راثة من جده المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ! فهذا من علامات الشرف عندهم مثل طول اليدين ! ( انظر : طبقات المناوي 1 /678 ) . و هذا من جملة الكذب على الولي الصالح الفقيه عبدالقادر الجيلاني الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى . 
[19] جواهر البحار للنبهاني ( 3/283-285) 
[20] لطائف المنن لابن عطاء ( 55 ) .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الأصل الرابع : كسب النسب .. !! 
دعك من كسب الأشعري .. فههنا كسب الصوفية ! 
وجد عند طوآئف من المتصوفة إثبات النسب النبوي للمرء كسباً بدون أن يكون له نسب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محقق ، ويمكن أن يفسر ذلك بتتبع كلامهم والنظر في اعتقادهم . من مداخلهم في هذا الشأن : القول بالنسب البدني والنسب الروحاني . أو ما يعبر عنه أحياناً : بالأبوة الدينية والأبوة الطينية . و قد يقال : " ولادة الصلب " ، و " ولادة القلب " . 
هذا المقام مما يحتاج إلى تفصيل ، و تلك العبارات تحتمل معنيين : فإن أريد بالأبوة الدينية أو ولادة القلب حمله لنسب شيخه فهذا قول باطل ، و ينهى عن هذه التسمية و أشباهها ، و إن أراد أثر التربية والهدى الذي حصله على يديه وما نفعه الله به ، فهذا لا بأس به و لا حرج فيه . 
و قد توارد على امثال هذه العبارات جمعٌ من أهل العلم ، و هي من أصول الأدب والرعاية و الأخذ عن المشايخ و أهل العلم ، خاصة من كان له مزيد اختصاص بشيخ أو عالم . و ربما استشهد للمعنى الثاني بقوله تعالى :" النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم " وفي قرآءة شاذة :" وهو أب لهم " . و ورد في حديث أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد أعلمكم ، فإذا أتى أحدكم الغائط ، فلا يستقبل القبلة و لايستدبرها ، و لا يستطيب بيمينه ، وكان يأمر بثلاثة أحجار ، وينهى عن الروث والرمة " رواه أحمد والنسائي وأبو داود وابن ماجة[1] . 

و القوم في اكتساب النسب على وجهين : 
الأول : أن يكون الأخذ مباشرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما هو مشهور في طريقة القوم ، فيحمله ذلك على الانتساب إليه . و قد ساق النبهاني في ضمن كرامات الامير الشهير عبدالقادر الجزائري أنه قال :"…لما بلغت المدينة طيبة ، وقفت تجاه الوجه الشريف بعد السلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى صاحبيه الذين شرفهم الله تعالى بمصاحبته حياة وبرزخا ؛ وقلت : يارسول الله عبدك ببابك ، يارسول الله كلبك بأعتابك ، يارسول الله نظرة منك تغنيني ، يارسول الله عطفة منك تكفيني ، فسمعته صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لي : " أنت ولدي ، ومقبول عندي بهذه السجعة المباركة " . وما عرفت هل المراد ولادة الصلب أو ولادة القلب ، والأمل من فضل الله انهما مرادان معا ، فحمدت الله تعالى ! " انتهى[2] . 

و الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري يساق نسبه على الوجه التالي : " عبدالقادر بن محي الدين بن المصطفى بن محمد بن أحمد بن المختار بن عبدالقادر بن أحمد المختار بن عبدالقادر -المعروف بـ"خدة " محشي صغرى السنوسي - بن أحمد القديم بن عبدالقادر بن محمد بن محمد بن عبدالقوي بن عبدالرزاق بن بن عبدالقادر الجيلاني … " ، و قد أورد الأمير محمد هذا النسب في كتابه :" تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر وأخبار الجزائر "[3] . 
و قد ذكر في ذلك الكتاب وغيره للأمير عبدالقادر سلسلتان من جهة الأطراف تنص عمود نسبه إلى الحسن والحسين ، وقد اعتمد إحداهما صاحب كتاب " ملتقى الأطراف " ، على أنها عمود نسب الأمير عبدالقادر المزعوم ، وهو واهمٌ في ذلك ، حيث أورد أن نسبه كالآتي ، قال :" هو الأمير عبدالقادر بن محي الدين بن مصطفى بن محمد بن المختار بن عبدالقادر بن احمد المختار بن عبدالقادر بن احمد ابن محمد ابن عبدالقوي بن خالد بن يوسف بن احمد بن بشار بن محمد بن مسعود بن طاوس بن يعقوب بن عبدالقوي بن أحمد بن محمد بن ادريس الأصغر بن ادريس بن عبدالله المحض بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط " [4] . 
و للأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري شجرة نسب تضمنت عمود نسبه وبيان أحفاده [5] . 

و الأمير عبدالقادر الجزآئري هذا من ألد أعدآء دعوة شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية . قال الشيخ الجليل محمد نصيف :" أقول انا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف : سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355 عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة ؟ فقال : قد سعى الأمير السيد عبدالقادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار ، وقد ألف الأمير عبدالقادر كتابا في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوح ابن عربي ، خوفا من سيف الشرع الذي صرع قبله :" أبو الحسين الحلاج " ، وقد طبع كتابه بمصر ففي ثلاث مجلدات ، وسماه المواقف في الواعظ والارشاد ، وطبع وقفا ، ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله" اهـ[6] 
الوجه الثاني : أن يكون الأخذ على يد شيخ من أئمتهم يعزى إلى البيت النبوي ، فينتسب إليه التلميذ ، فينال الشرف بالواسطة كسباً . 

جاء في " النور السافر " :" أن الشيخ محمد بن أحمد با جرفيل الدوعني ( 820-903 ) قال :" لم أصحب مع كثرة من صحبته من العارفين بالله مثال الشيخ علي بن أبي بكر ، فلازمته أربعة أشهر على أن يقول لي :" أنت منَّا أهل البيت " ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه ، فلم يجبني إلى ذلك ، فلما ألححت عليه ، وتحقق صدق ودي ومحبتي لأهل البيت . قال : يا فقيه ! إنَّ الدين النصيحة ، لا يجيبك إلى مقصودك هذا إلا الشيخ أبو بكر بن عبدالله ، فإنه القطب الوارث للقطبية من صغره بعد موت أبيه الشيخ عبدالله بن أبي بكر ، ونحن نكتب لك إليه أن يجيبك إلى مرادك ! قال : والشيخ أبو بكر يومئذ باليمن ، فكتب الشيخ علي إليه ، وكتبت أنا أيضاً إليه ، فأتانا منه بحمدالله الجواب بالقصد والمراد ! " . أهـ[7] . 
**** 

الأصل الخامس : نيل درجة القطبية .. من مزالق الصوفية في إدعاء أنساب آل البيت تقريرهم لمقولة :" أن القطب لايكون إلا من آل البيت النبوي ، وأن الآل عوضوا بالخلافة الباطنة لما ذهبت منهم الخلافة الظاهرة " [8] ، ولهذا اشترط بعضهم في صفات القطب أن يكون شريفاً من الآل النبوي . و يعرف الصوفية القطب بأنه ( موضع نظر الإله ) . و من علاماته عندهم أنه يحوز : ( الخلافة ، و النيابة ) ، كما ذكره أبو الحسن الشاذلي في " علامات القطب " . و يحتاج القطب عندهم إلى مبايعة دولة الباطن كما هو الحال في خلافة الظاهر . 
و مشهور عندهم أن القطب لاتكون محل إقامته إلا في مكة[9] . 
و قد أشكل اشتراط تحقق النسب الشريف في القطب ، فسأل الشعراني شيخه علي الخواص عن صحة ذلك ؟ فقال علي الخواص :" لا يشترط ذلك ، ولعل من اشترط ذلك كان شريفاً ، فتعصب لنسبه " [10] . 
ثمَّ خفَّ اشتراط هذا القيد في القطب وذلك بتصحيحهم للنيابة في منـزلة القطبية لغير آل البيت ، و نفى بعضهم ذلك ، و قال : " لا تكون منـزلة القطبية إلا للآل " ، و لكن ربما حاذى الوليُ الذي ليس بشريف هذه المنـزلة ، و سيأتي ذكر هذا بعد قليل . 
قال الآلوسي :" … وقد رأيتُ في مكتوبات الإمام الفاروقي[11] الرباني مجدد الألف الثاني قدس سره ما حاصله : " أن القطبية لم تكن على سبيل الأصالة إلا لأئمة أهل البيت المشهورين ، ثمَّ إنَّها صارت بعدهم لغيرهم على سبيل النيابة عنهم حتى انتهت النوبة إلى السيد الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني قدس سره النوراني ، فنال مرتبة القطبية على سبيل الأصالة ، فلما عرج بروحه القدسية إلى أعلى عليين نال من نال بعده تلك الرتبة على سبيل النيابة عنه ، فإذا جاء المهدي ينالها أصالة ، كما نالها غيره من الأئمة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين " .انتهى [12].كلام الآلوسي . 
وقال الرفاعي في " صحاح الأخبار " - وهو كلام مفيد و مهم في توضيح هذا الأصل - :" تنقسم الإمامة إلى : إمامة وحي ، وهي للأنبياء ؛ و إلى : إمامة وراثة ، وهي للعلماء ؛ و إلى إمامة عبادة ، وهي لإئمة الصلاة ؛ وإلى : إمامة مصلحة ، وهي لإئمة المسلمين الخلفاء الكرام القائمين بمصالح الأمة . ولم تجتمع هذه الأقسام المذكورة إلا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم …" . 
ثمَّ قال بعد ذلك :" … وقد عني أهل البيت عليهم السلام في أفرادهم المكرمين و أئمتهم الطاهرين إمامة معنوية لا كما عناها الرافضة ، وهي الإمامة التي عناها جحاجحة الصوفية ، و وسموها بالقطبية الكبرى ، والغوثية العظمى ، و الإمامة الجامعة ؛ وقالوا لصاحب مرتبتها الغوث وقطب الأقطاب والإمام الجامع والإنسان الكامل . 
و أطبق جماهير الصوفية سلفاً وخلفاً أن الغوث هذا ، المعني ، بهذه الإمامة لا يكون من غير أهل البيت النبوي أبداً . وقالوا : إنَّ أهل البيت لمَّا فاتتهم إمامة الأشباح التي هي الخلافة الظاهرة عوضهم الله سبحانه وتعالى ما هو خير منها ، و ذلك إمامة الأرواح ، فإمامهم هذا أعني القطب الغوث يتصرف في ذرَّات الأكوان ، و صاحب خلافة الظاهر ، ذرة منها ! 
و روى العارفون من سلف أهل البيت أنَّ الإمام الحسين لمَّا انكشف في سره تولى الخلافة الروحية التي هي الغوثية ، والإمامة الجامعة فيه وفي بنيه على الغالب ، استبشر بذلك ، وباع في الله نفسه لنيل هذه النعمة المقدسة ، فمنَّ الله عليه بأن جعل في بيته كبكبة الإمامة ، وختم ببنيه هذا الشأن ، على أنَّ الحجة المنتظر الإمام المهدي عليه السلام من ذريته الطاهرة وعصابته الزاهرة . 
قال سيدنا السيد إبراهيم أبو إسحاق الأغرب الرفاعي : كلمتان مردودتان عند أهل البساط : 
1- كلمة شريف يطلب نيل الإمامة الظاهرة بعد أن انعقدت على الإمامة الجامعة الروحية بيعة الأرواح لأهل البيت ، و أمضى الله تعالى و رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم ذلك ، و ها هي تتقلب بحمد الله تعالى فيهم ، و لا تنـزع منهم حتى تختم بسيدنا الإمام ولي الله المهدي عليه السلام . 
2- والكلمة الثانية : كلمة رجل ، قال : إنَّ قطبية الأقطاب يعني الغوثية والإمامة الكبرى الروحية تكون في غير أهل البيت ، فإنَّ هذه الكلمة من عثرات ألسن بعض أهل الري (؟! ) ، لا يلتفت إليها و لا يعول عليها " 
ثم قال :" نعم إنَّ المحاذاة للغوث ثابتة عند المتمكنين ، فقد يحاذي الولي الذي ليس بشريف بمحض فضل الله وتوفيقه مرتبة الغوث الجامع ، و لكن لا ينـزل تلك المنـزلة بعينها أبداً . وقال جماعة : قد يمكن أن يسقط المحاذي الذي ليس بشريف على مرتبة الغوثية ، و يتصرف بمنـزلتها من طريق تسلق المرتبة الصديقية ؛ ولكن يكون ذلك إذا لم يكن في عصره من أهل البيت من تحمل طينته عبء المنـزلة ، فيكون تصرف ذلك الرجل تصرف خلعة لا تصرف مرتبة ، فهو يتصرف بالخلعة التي ألقيت عليه من الغوث الشريف المتوفى والمنخلع عن مرتبة التصرف تمكناً بمحبة الله ، و إعراضاً عن غيره ، كما وقع لسيدنا أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله عنه حين نودي للغوثية بعد أن رفع له علمها في الأكوان ، فأعرض عن مشغلتها ، و تململ على الباب ، وقال : "بالله العفو العفو" ، واتخذ ذريعته لذلك الجد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقبل الله منه ، و أفرغت عنه الخلعة للشيخ عبدالقادر الجيلي قدس سره ، فتصرف بها مدة حياته حتى مات ، ثم رفع علم الغوثية الجامعة والتصرف المحض للسيد أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله تعالى عنه بإعادة خلعته الأصلية ، فاشتهر بأبي العلمين في الكونين ، وكان لما رفع له العلم الثاني أراد أن يتجرد عن التصرف لربه ، والله تعالى قسم له نيل الوراثة المحمدية أدباً وتصرفاً ، فلما أراد التنصل من المرتبة بالبكاء والتذلل أحاطه نداء الغيب من كل جانب أن تأدب ، فامتثل ، وبقيَ على حاله في منزلته حتى تمكن فيها بالترقي عنها إلى ما هو أعظم منها ، وما من نعمة تفرغ على العبد إلا وفي خزانة الكرم ما هو اعظم وأجل منها . 
وقد قال جماعة من العلماء بعدم وجود القطبية ، و لكن فاتهم أنَّ وجود الأولياء ثابتٌ لا دفاع له ، واصطلاح الأولياء على تسمية أعظمهم منـزلة في عصرهم صاحب رياستهم و مقدمهم بالقطب الغوث . وكما فرَّط بعض المتفقهة ، أفرط بعض المتصوفة ، فجعلوا القطبية إرثاً في مشايخهم ، و كأنها تؤخذ بالنيابة عنهم . وما كل ذلك إلا من الجهل بنفوذ سلطان النبوة ، وأن نيابة الأقطاب في كل عصر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و وراثة هذه المنزلة لا تحجر ، كما أنَّ فضل الله على قوم دون قوم لا يقصر ، يهب ما يشاء لمن يشاء " ألا له الخلق والأمر " ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . " . انتهى [13]. 
و هذه النقول السابقة توضح أنَّ مقالة القطب والاعتقاد بوجوده ، لها تأثيرٌ لا ينكر في ادّعاء طوائف منهم للنسب والوقوع في كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب ، وليس ذلك ببعيد عن جهال و مردة الصوفية . 
إنَّ منـزلة القطبية منـزلة عالية تسمو إليها نفس كل صوفي ، يعلم ذلك بتتبع أخبار كبرآئهم ومشاهيرهم ، الذين يقضي المرء منهم أغلب عمره في محاولة تحقيق تلك المنـزلة و التخلق بآدابها ، أو يقضي عمره في البحث عن قطب الأقطاب في الفيافي والقفار . و لهذا يُدَّعى النسب النبوي حتى لا يطعن في الولي أو الشيخ أنه قاصرٌ عن رتبة القطبية . 
وإذا اشتهرت نسبة الشيخ أو الولي المزعوم إلى غير آل البيت ولم يكن هناك مناصٌ من التهرب من تلك النسبة ، فإنَّ أمره يكون على الأحوال الآتية : 
الأول : أن يجد له شرفاً من جهة الأمهات بصورةٍ أو بأخرى . 
الثاني : أن يطعن في اشتراط ذلك الشرط في " القطب " ، كما تقدم عن علي الخواص . 
الثالث : أن يقال بجواز النيابة في منـزلة القطبية . 
الرابع : أن يقال بجواز محاذاة الولي غير الشريف لمنزلة القطبية ، وذلك بأن ينال مرتبة الصديقية ، فيقال فيه :" الصديقي " ، ومن ثَـمَّ يقال :" البكري " ! 

**** 

الأصل السادس : طلب المهدية و التبشير بها . كثيراً ما ينصرف ذهن عدد من القراء والباحثين إلى أن المهدية مما اختصت بها الرافضة الاثني عشرية ، ولكن عند التحقيق تجد أن للصوفية نصيب في الأمر لا يقل شأناً عن أولئكم . و من أهم مداخل الصوفية إلى هذه الساحة التأصيل لمفهوم " خاتم الأولياء " . لقد تمت إعادة الحديث عن " خاتم الأولياء " و التأكيد عليه في أدبيات التصوف ، خاصة عند ابن عربي ومن ينحى نحوه . 
كان هذا التجديد للخطاب و الاحياء في فترة تبدأ من منتصف القرن السادس تقريباً ، و هي توافق أواخر أيام الدولة العبيدية بمصر . و الناظر في أكثر أنساب أئمة الصوفية يجدها قد بدأت في الخروج والظهور بالقرب من بدايات القرن السابع الهجري ، قبل سنة 600هـ أو بعدها بقليل ، و هو ما يقارب فترة انحلال الدولة العبيدية الباطنية بمصر ، ثم انفراط العقد بعد ذلك التاريخ . 
و قد رادف ذلك التحديد لوقت الخروج تبشير كثير من مشايخ الصوفية بقرب ظهور المهدي المنتظر في تلك الفترة . يقول ابن أبي واصل في شرح :" خلع النعلين " : … ولم تزل البشرى تتابع به ، من أول اليوم المحمدي الى قبيل الخمسمائة نصف اليوم . وتأكدت وتضاعفت بتباشير المشايخ بتقريب وقته ، وازدلاف زمانه ، منذ انقضت إلى هلم جرَّا " أهـ[14]. 
و وافق ذلك انتشار كتب الملاحم و الأزياج عند الصوفية وأشياعهم من مدعي علم الحروف والباطن و علم الجفر . 
لا ريب أنه قد كانت هناك دعاوى للنسب الشريف في طول العالم الاسلامي وعرضه ، قبل ذلك التاريخ ، و لكنها كانت دعاوى ساذجة فردية ، لا تتخذ أصلاً فلسفياً تقوم عليه ، و يظهر كذبها لعامة الناس فضلاً عن أئمة النسب و حذاقه ، و أكثر ما يكون من هذا عند الرافضة ، لأنهم أهل جهل و بلادة بخلاف الصوفية ، فإن عندهم من مواد المتفلسفة و مواد الملاحدة ما يروجون به على الجهال . 
و عندما تجدد القول و الخطاب بـ" خاتم الأولياء " في محافل ودوائر الصوفية ، أصبح القوم يتحدثون عن " المهدي ، والفاطمي " المنتظر المرتقب الذي بشرت به الأحاديث النبوية الثابتة ، وهذا من أوجه الصلة بين التشيع والتصوف . قال ابن خلدون :" … وأما المتصوفة ، فلم يكن المتقدمون منهم يخوضون في شيء من هذا - يعني : أمر المهدي - ، وإنما كان كلامهم في المجاهدة بالأعمال ، وما يحصل عنها من نتائج المواجد والأحوال . وكان كلام الإمامية والرافضة من الشيعة في تفضيل علي رضي الله تعالى عنه والقول بإمامته وإدعاء الوصية له بذلك من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والتبري من الشيخين كما ذكرناه في مذاهبهم . 
ثم حدث فيهم بعد ذلك القول بالإمام المعصوم ، وكثرت التآليف في مذاهبهم . 
و جاء الإسماعيلية منهم ، يدعون ألوهية الإمام بنوع من الحلول ، وآخرون يدعون رجعة من مات من الأئمة بنوع التناسخ ، وآخرون منتظرون مجيء من يقطع بموته منهم ، وآخرون منتظرون عود الأمر في أهل البيت مستدلين على ذلك بما قدمناه من الأحاديث في المهدي وغيرها . 
ثم حدث أيضاً عند المتأخرين من الصوفية الكلام في الكشف ، وفيما وراء الحس . وظهر من كثير منهم القول على الاطلاق بالحلول والوحدة ، فشاركوا فيها الإمامية والرافضة لقولهم بألوهية الأئمة ، وحلول الإله فيهم . وظهر منهم أيضاً القول بالقطب والأبدال ، وكأنه يحاكي مذهب الرافضة في الإمام والنقباء ، وأُشربوا أقوال الشيعة ، وتوغلوا في الديانة بمذاهبهم ، حتى لقد جعلوا مستند طريقهم في لبس الخرقة أن علياً رضي الله عنه ألبسها الحسن البصري ، وأخذ عليه العهد بالتزام الطريقة . واتصل ذلك عندهم بالجنيد من شيوخهم . ولايعلم هذا عن علي من وجه صحيح . ولم تكن هذه الطريقة خاصة بعلي كرم الله وجهه ، بل الصحابة كلهم أسوة في طرق الهدى ، وفي تخصيص هذا بعلي دونهم رائحة من التشيع قوية ، يفهم منها ومن غيرها مما تقدم دخولهم في التشيع ، وانخراطهم في سلكه . 
و ظهر منهم أيضاً القول بالقطب ؛ وامتلأت كتب الاسماعيلية من الرافضة وكتب المتأخرين من المتصوفة بمثل ذلك في " الفاطمي المنتظر " . وكأن بعضهم يمليه على بعض ، ويلقنه بعضهم من بعض ، وكأنه مبني على أصول واهية من الفريقين . وربما يستدل بعضهم بكلام المنجمين في القرانات ، وهو من نوع الكلام في الملاحم ، ويأتي الكلام عليها في الباب الذي يلي هذا 
و أكثر من تكلم من هؤلاء المتصوفة المتاخرين في شأن الفاطمي : ابن العربي الحاتمي في كتاب " عنقاء مغرب " ، وابن قسي في كتاب " خلع النعلين " ، وعبدالحق ابن سبعين ، وابن أبي واصل تلميذه في شرحه لكتاب " خلع النعلين " . 
و أكثر كلماتهم في شأنه ألغاز وأمثال ، وربما يصرحون في الأقل أو يصرح مفسرو كلامهم . 
و حاصل مذهبهم فيه على ما ذكر ابن أبي واصل أن النبوة بها ظهر الحق والهدى بعد الضلال والعمى ، وأنها تعقبها الخلافة ، ثم يعقب الخلافة الملك ، ثم يعود تجبراً وتكبراً وباطلاً . قالوا : ولما كان المعهود من سنة الله رجوع الأمور إلى ما كانت ، وجب أن يحيا أمر النبوة والحق بالولاية ، ثم بخلافتها ، ثم يعقبها الدجل مكان الملك والتسلط ، ثم يعود الكفر بحاله . 
يشيرون بهذا لما وقع من شان النبوة ، والخلافة بعدها ، و الملك بعد الخلافة : هذه ثلاث مراتب . 
وكذلك الولاية هي لهذا الفاطمي ، والدجل بعدها كناية عن خروج الدجال على اثره ، والكفر من بعد ذلك . فهي ثلاث مراتب على نسبة الثلاث مراتب الأولى . 
قالوا : ولما كان أمر الخلافة لقريش حكماً شرعياً بالاجماع الذي لايوهنه إنكار من لم يزاول علمه ، وجب أن تكون الإمامة فيمن هو أخص من قريش بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إما ظاهراً كبني عبدالمطلب ، وإما باطناً ممن كان من حقيقة الآل ، و الآل من إذا حضر لم يغب من هو آله . 
و ابن العربي سماه في في كتابه " عنقاء مغرب " من تأليفه : " خاتم الاولياء " ؛ وكنى به عنه بـ" لَبِنَةِ الفضة " إشارة إلى حديث البخاري في باب خاتم النبيين ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" مثلي فيمن قبلي من الأنبياء ، كمثل رجل ابتنى بيتاً وأكمله ، حتى إذا لم يبق منه إلا موضع لبنة ، فأنا تلك اللبنة " . فيفسرون " خاتم النبيين " باللبنة التي أكملت البنيان ؛ ومعناهُ " النبي " :الذي حصلت له النبوة الكاملة . 
و يمثلون الولاية في تفاوت مراتبها بالنبوة ، ويجعلون صاحب الكمال فيها " خاتم الأولياء " ؛ أي : حائز الرتبة التي هي خاتم الولاية ، كما كان خاتم الأنبياء حائزاً للمرتبة التي هي خاتم النبوة ، فكنى الشارع عن تلك المرتبة الخاتمة بـ" لبنة البيت " في الحديث المذكور . وهما على نسبة واحدة فيها ؛ فهي لبنة واحدة في التمثيل . ففي النبوة : لبنة الذهب ؛ وفي الولاية : لبنة الفضة ، للتفاوت بين الرتبتين ، كما بين الذهب والفضة . فيجعلون لبنة الذهب كناية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولبنة الفضة كناية عن هذا الولي الفاطمي المنتظر ؛ وذلك خاتم الأولياء ، وهذا خاتم الأنبياء ".أهـ [15]. 
و قال ابن خلدون :" … وقد ينتسب بعضهم إلى الفاطمي المنتظر إما بأنه هو أو بأنه داعٍ له ، وليس مع ذلك علمٌ من أمر الفاطمي ، و لا ما هو ؟! . وأكثر المنتحلين لمثل هذا تجدهم موسوسين أو مجانين أو ملبسين ، يطلبون بمثل هذه الدعوة رياسة امتلأت بها جوانحهم ، وعجزوا عن التوصل إليها بشيء من أسبابها العادية ، فيحسبون أن هذا من الأسباب البالغة بهم إلى ما يؤملونه من ذلك ، و لايحسبون ما ينالهم فيه من الهلكة ، فيسرع إليهم القتل بما يحدثونه من الفتنة ، وتسوء عاقبة مكرهم . 
وقد كان لأول هذه المائة خرج بالسوس رجل من المتصوفة يدعى التبوذري عمد إلى مسجد " ماسة " بساحل البحر هنالك ، و زعم أنه الفاطمي المنتظر ، تلبيساً على العامة هنالك بما ملأ قلوبهم في الحدثان بانتظاره هنالك ، وأن من ذلك المسجد يكون أصل دعوته ، فتهافتت عليه طوائف من عامة البربر تهافت الفراش ؛ ثم خشي رؤساؤهم اتساع نطاق الفتنة ، فدس إليه كبير المصامدة يومئذ عمر السكسوي من قتله في فراشه … " أهـ [16] 
و قد ذهب ابن عربي وغيره من الصوفية إلى تحديد وقت خروج المهدي المنتظر[17] ، كما نقله عنهم ابن أبي واصل[18] في شرح " خلع النعلين " ، إذ يقول ابن أبي واصل :" قال ابن العربي :"وهذا الامام المنتظر ، وهو من أهل البيت من ولد فاطمة ، وظهوره يكون بعد مضي ( خ ف ج ) من الهجرة ، ورسم حروفا ثلاثة يريد عددها بحساب الجمل ، وهو الخاء المعجمة بواحدة من فوق : ستمائة ، والفاء أخت القاف : ثمانين . والجيم المعجمة بواحدة من أسفل : ثلاثة ، وذلك ستمائة وثلاث وثمانون سنة ، وهي في آخر القرن السابع . و لما انصرم هذا العصر ، ولم يظهر حمل ذلك بعض المقلدين لهم على أن المراد بتلك المدة مولده ، و عبر بظهوره عن مولده ، وأن خروجه يكون بعد العشر وسبعمائة ، فإنَّه الإمام الناجم من ناحية المغرب …" أهـ[19] . 
وقال ابن خلدون أيضاً :" … وأما المتصوفة الذين عاصرناهم ، فأكثرهم يشيرون الى ظهور رجل مجدد لأحكام الملة ، ومراسم الحق ، ويتحينون ظهوره لما قرب من عصرنا . فبعضهم يقول من ولد فاطمة . وبعضهم يطلق القول فيه . سمعناه من جماعة أكبرهم أبو يعقوب البادسي كبير الأولياء بالمغرب ، كان في أول هذه المائة الثامنة ، وأخبرني عنه حافده صاحبنا أبو يحيى زكريا عن أبيه أبي محمد عبدالله عن أبيه الولي أبي يعقوب المذكور … " . 
ثم ذكر ابن خلدون بعض المدعين من أرباب التصوف للمهدية ، فقال :"… أخبرنا شيخنا محمد بن أبراهيم الآبلي ، قال : خرج برباط ماسة لأول المائة الثامنة وعصر السلطان يوسف بن يعقوب رجل من منتحلي التصوف ، يعرف ب:" التويزري " ، نسبة الى : " توزر " مصغرا ، وادعى أنه الفاطمي المنتظر ، واتبعه الكثير من أهل السوس من ضالة وكزولة ، وعظم أمره ، وخافه رؤساء المصامدة على أمرهم …" .أهـ[20]. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
[1] حسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم ( 2346 ) 
[2] جامع كرامات الاولياء للنبهاني (2/218) ط:3 ، 1404 ، تحقيق :ابراهيم عطوة عوض .وانظر : جواهر البحار (3/266) . وقد طبع في نهاية ديوانه :"شجرة مصغرة في عقب الأمير عبدالقادر وذريته " ، مختومة من النقابة في تركيا . 
[3] 2/ 297-307 ، طبعة الاسكندرية 1903 ، بواسطة : سيرة الأمير عبدالقادر وجهاده للحاج مصطفى بن التهامي ،( ص47 ) . 
[4] ملتقى الاطراف في أنساب ومناقب الاشراف (ص68) . 
[5] انظر : ديوان الأمير عبدالقادر : ص 165 ، شرح وتعليق ممدوح حقي ، ط: دار اليقظة العربية ، بدمشق . 
[6] مقدمة تنبيه الغبي الى تكفير ابن عربي ، للبقاعي ( ص14-15) 
[7] النور السافر من أخبار القرن العاشر لعبدالقادر بن عبدالله العيدروس ( 978-1037) . ( ص 23 ) . ط: 1 ، دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، 1405 . 
[8] انظر : جواهر العقدين للسمهودي ، القسم الثاني ( 1/ 30 ) ط: العاني . و الصواعق المحرقة ( 77 ) . 
[9] انظر كثير من الأسئلة والأجوبة حول القطب في " اليواقيت والجواهر " للشعراني ( 2 / 78-83 ) . 
[10] طبقات الشعراني . 
[11] هو أحد أئمة الصوفية النقشبندية . من أقواله : اطلعني الله على أسماء من يدخلون في سلسلتنا من الرجال والنساء إلى يوم القيامة ، وإن نسبتي هذه تبقى بواسطة أولادي إلى يوم القيامة ، حتى أن الإمام المهدي سيكون على هذه النسبة الشريفة " . مات سنة 1034 هـ ، و دفن ببلده سهرند ، مدينة عظيمة من أعمال لاهور في الهند . انظر : جامع كرامات الولياء للنبهاني (1/555- 557 ) . 
[12] روح المعاني ( 22 / 19 -20 )، وله بقية مفيدة فيه . ط: دار إحياء التراث العربي ، بيروت . 
[13] صحاح الأخبار للرفاعي ( 49 -52 ) . 
[14] نقلا عن مقدمة ابن خلدون ( 2/ 813) تحقيق وافي . 
[15] مقدمة ابن خلدون ( 2/ 809- 812 ) .تحقيق وافي . 
[16] . المقدمة ( 2/ 531- 532 ) . 
[17] هناك من يحكي أن مذهب ابن عربي : أنّ خاتم الأولياء هو المهدي المنتظر كما هو ظاهر من كلام ابن خلدون ، وهناك من ينفي ذلك عنه ، ويقول بالتغاير بينهما عند ابن عربي ، و المسألة تحتاج إلى بحث موسع من كلامه . فله كلام صريح في القول بالتغاير ، مثل قوله عن سؤال الترمذي الخامس عشر :" ما سبب الخاتم وما معناه ؟ " ، فقال مجيباً في " الفتوحات المكية " :" … فأنزل الله في الدنيا من مقام اختصاصه ، واستحق أن يكون لولايته الخاصة يواطيء اسمه ، ويحوز خلقه ، وماهو بالمهدي المعروف ، المسمى المنتظر ، فإن ذلك من سلالته الحسية ، ولكنه من سلالة أعراقه وأخلاقه " أهـ . بواسطة : الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع (1/502 ) . و انظر أيضاً : الفكر السياسي عند الباطنية ، للدكتور أحمد عرفات قاضي ( ص89 ) ، والله أعلم . 
[18] في طبعة علي عبدالواحد وافي :" ابن أبي واطيل " ، وفي باقي الطبعات :" ابن أبي واصل " . 
[19] مقدمة ابن خلدون (2/812) 
[20] مقدمة ابن خلدون (2/817 ، 818) . وانظر : تاريخ ابن خلدون ( 6/689 ، و ما بعدها ) في خبر أحمد بن مرزوق المدعي للمهدية . 


رابط المقال :

www.alhashemih.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5871 - 148k -

----------


## محمد المبارك

الأصل السابع : عصمة وطهارة الآل النبوي : 

ترى الصوفية فيما ترى أن الآل المحمدي مطهر معصوم ، لايصدر منهم إلا كل طاهر لأنهم ملحوظون ، كما قال تعالى :" إنَّما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس اهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيراً " ، فهم يفسرون الطهارة في الآية بأنها العصمة والحفظ من الذنوب ، وأنهم مطهرون لا محالة قبل وفاتهم . بل قال محي الدين ابن عربي :" الذي أقول به أن ذنوب أهل البيت إنما هي ذنوب في الصورة لا في الحقيقة لأنَّ الله تعالى غفر لهم ذنوبهم بسابق العناية ، لقوله تعالى :" إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيراً "، ولا رجس أرجس من الذنوب " أهـ[1] . 
و وصل الغلو ببعضهم إلى أن قال بـ:" طهارة فضلات آل البيت " ؟! [2]. 
وهذا مما يستحي المرء من نقله ، فكيف بالاعتقاد به ؟! 
و سبب ذلك عند الصوفية ومن وافقهم أنهم يفسرون الإرادة في آية سورة الاحزاب بأنها الارادة الكونية ، وهي واقعة لامحالة . و الصواب المتقرر في كلام المحققين من أهل العلم أن الإرادة في الآية يراد بها الارادة الشرعية التي قد تقع أوْ لا . 
ومن هذا الاعتقاد نشأ عند بعض المتصوفة الانتساب للآل النبوي رغبة في الطهارة والعصمة من الذنوب ، وربما عبروا بالحفظ ، و يريدون به معنى " العصمة " . 
و من أبرز مداخلهم لذلك :تفسيرهم لحديث " سلمان منّا آل البيت " [3]بذلك ، فأضاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سلمان الفارسي إليه ، فتحققت له النسبة الباطنة ، كما قرّره كبيرهم محي الدين ابن عربي في :" الفتوحات المكية " [4] . و نقل أحمد الكسروي في كتاب" مشعشعيان " النصَّ الآتي :" … الاعتقاد أن علياً الذي كان بجنب النبي هو السرُّ الدائر في السماء والأرض ، و محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو الحجاب بنوع الرسالة ، و الأحد عشر إماماً كانوا هم الملائكة منهم إليه ومنه ، و سلمان من أهل البيت ، والبيت هي الطريقة والمعرفة ، و كل من وصل إلى عرفانه كان سلمان في كل عصر و زمان… "أهـ[5]. 
**** 


الأصل الثامن : القيام بالرواتب والأوراد كبعض الأدعية و الصلوات المبتدعة . 

في الصلاة المشيشية لعبدالسلام بن مشيش :" اللهم صل على من انشقت منه الأسرار ، وانفلقت منه الأنوار ، وفيه ارتفعت الحقائق ، وتنـزلت علوم آدم ، فاعجز الخلآئق ، وله تضاءلت الفهوم ، فلم يدركه منّا سابق ولا لاحق … " ، إلى أن قال :" اللهم إنه سرك الجامع الدال عليك وحجابك الأعظم القائم لك بين يديك ، اللهم ألحقني بنسبه ، وحققني بحسبه ، وعرفني إياه معرفة أسلم بها من موارد الجهل ، وأكرع بها من موارد الفضل " [6] . 
لك أن تتصور عبر هذه القرون الطويلة من وقت عبدالسلام بن مشيش المتوفى في أوائل القرن السابع ( 622 ) ، و القوم يرددون مثل هذه الصلاة المبتدعة وغيرها ، ويطلبون فيه إلحاق أنفسهم بنسب النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، وتحقيق حسبه ، فهل يؤمن أن ينبري صوفي مارد ، فينجذب الى الحضرة ، ويغيب بمشهوده عن شهوده ، ثم يفيق ، واذا بالنسب النبوي قد تحقق ، إمّا ولادة قلب أو ولادة صلب ؟! 
و لهذا لما تعرض عبدالعزيز الدبّاغ لشرح الصلاة المشيشية ، فسره بما يعرف من أصولهم كما تقدم عند الكلام على الحقيقة المحمدية في الأصل الأول ، فقال في قول عبدالسلام بن مشيش عندما كان يدعو بتحقق نسبه الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"… اللهم ألحقني بنسبه ، وحققني بحسبه …" ، قال الدّباغ :" إنّ المراد بالنسب ما ثبت في باطنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من المشاهدة التي عجز عنها الخلآئق اجمعون ، والشيخ عبدالسلام رضي الله عنه كان قطباً كاملاً له صلى الله عليه وسلم . والمراد بالحسب صفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل الرحمة والعلم والحلم …" انتهى[7] . 
وقال الصاوي في شرح هذا اللفظ :"… ( اللهم ألحقني بنسبه ) أي : دين الاسلام ، ولذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" آل محمد كل تقي " … " أهـ[8] . 
و الشيخ عبدالسلام ابن مشيش ممن ينتسب للشرف من جهة ادريس بن ادريس بن عبدالله المحض بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط . 
وقد نقل ابن عبّاد نسب أبا الحسن الشاذلي من كتاب"اللطيفة المرضية في شرح دعاء الشاذلية " للشيخ شرف الدين أبي سليمان داود السكندري ، فقال :" هو الشريف الحسيب ذو النسبتين الطاهرتين الجسدية والروحية المحمدي العلوي الحسني الفاطمي : أبو الحسن علي الشاذلي بن عبدالله بن عبدالجبار بن تميم بن هرمز بن حاتم بن قصي بن يوسف بن يوشع بن ورد بن بطال بن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى بن محمد بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب". أهـ . 
ومن له أدنى خبرة بنسب آل البيت يعلمُ أنَّ هذا العمود مرَّكبٌ مفتعل ، ولهذا قال السكندري السابق ذكره ، وهو من المعتقدين في ولاية الشاذلي :" لم يكن من اولاد الحسن بن علي من اسمه محمد له عقب ، وإنَّ الذي أعقب من أولاد الحسن السبط : زيد الأبلج ، والحسن المثنى ، كما نصّ عليه غير واحد " ، ولما كان لابد من تصحيح نسب الولي ، قالوا :" … وصوابه محمد بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط " انتهى[9] . 
وفاتهم أنّ العقب في الحسن المثنى إنما هو في خمسة هم :"عبدالله المحض ، و ابراهيم الغمر ، و الحسن المثلث ، و داود ، و جعفر " ، وأمّا محمد بن الحسن المثنى فلا بقية له بالاتفاق ، كما قاله ابن عنبة في " عمدة الطالب " وغيره [10]. 
و لهذا قال الصفدي في " نَكْتِ الهُمْيَان " عن أبي الحسن الشاذلي :" وقد انتسب في بعض مصنفاته إلى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، فقال : بعد يوسف المذكور بن يوشع بن برد بن بطال بن احمد بن محمد بن عيسى بن محمد بن الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب . قال الشيخ شمس الدين الذهبي :" هذا نسب مجهول لا يصح ولا يثبت ، وكان الأولى به تركه ، وترك كثير مما قاله في تآليفه من الحقيقة " …" أهـ [11]. 
ومن الغرائب أنَّ عبدالسلام بن مشيش لما قابل أبا الحسن الشاذلي قال له على وجه الكشف :" مرحباً بعلي بن عبدالله بن عبدالجبار " ، وساق نسبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال له :" يا علي ارتحل إلى افريقية واسكن بها بلداً تسمى شاذلة ، فإن الله يسميك الشاذلي ، وبعد ذلك تنتقل إلى مدينة تونس ويؤتى عليك بها من قبل السلطنة ، وبعد ذلك تنتقل إلى بلاد المشرق ، وترث فيها القطبانية " انتهى[12] . 
ومن المفارقات ههنا :" أنّ ابا الحسن الشاذلي مكتوب على قبته وضريحه سياق النسب إلى الحسين رضي الله عنه لا الحسن " [13] ! . 
**** 

الأصل التاسع : تأييد المتصوفة للأقوال الشاذة .. والطوفان الشريفي . 

من الأمور اللافتة للانتباه ، تأييد بعض مشايخ الصوفية لبعض الأقوال الفقهية الضعيفة كمسألة " الشرف من الأم "[14] ، و قد نشأ القول بهذه المسألة سنة 726 بأرض المغرب العربي ، وكان أول من تكلم فيها من الفقهاء فقهاء المالكية ، فأفتوا فيها سنة 726[15] . و قد أثبت جمع من الفقهاء المتصوفة النسب الشريف من خلال تلك المسألة . 
يقول أحد المستشرقين :"… و وفقاً لعادة كانت منتشرة جداً في ذلك العصر بخاصة عند البربر ، ادعى الجزولي أنه من الأشراف ، أي من ذرية النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، و هو قد مجَّد النبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) في كتابه في الأذكار وعنوانه " دلائل الخيرات " ، الذي لايزال واسع الانتشار جداً ، و مقدراً في كل المغرب . و بهذا أسهم الجزولي بقوة في تمجيد النبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) تمجيداً عظيماً في المعتقدات الشعبية ، و بالتالي في تمجيد الأشراف ، أعني ذرية آل البيت . ومن ثمَّ صارت صفة " الشريف " ( أي : الذي من ذرية النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ) - وكان لها سحرها الخاص عند البربر ، منذ مغامرة إدريس في القرن السابع ( الميلادي ) - لقباً هاماً ؛ حتى أنَّ معظم رؤساء الفرق الصوفية ، والصوفية العاديين ادعوا أنهم من الأشراف ، أو خلعها عليهم عن خطأ أو صواب من ترجموا لهم من مؤلفي كتب تراحم الصوفية وواضعي كتب الأنساب [16]، و خلال هذا القرن الخامس عشر ( الميلادي ، أي : أواخر القرن التاسع ) نفسه ، ادعى النسب الشريف عالم التوحيد والصوفي البربري محمد السنوسي ، الذي لم يكن من الممكن جعله ينحدر من نسل النبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) من جانب أبيه ، ولهذا جعل حسنياً من ناحية أمه . و هناك صوفي كبير آخر ، و بربري أيضاً أيضاً ، هو محمد الهواري ، وهو وليُّ وهران الحالي حيث دفن فيها ، كان بحسب ما يقول من ترجموا له : شريفاً من جهة أبيه . 
و في وسع المرء أن يكثر من هذه الأمثلة . لكن لم يكن الأمر كذلك في الشمال الإفريقي في القرون السابقة و خصوصاً بالنسبة إلى صوفية القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر ( الميلاديين ، أي : الخامس والسادس الهجريين ) . وقد لاحظ ج.س كولان ( المقصد ص11، تعليق 1 ) أن التادلي في " كتاب التصوف " الذي ألفه سنة 1220 م ، و فيه يذكر أسماء أكثر من 260 صوفياً عاشوا في نواحي مراكش وتادلا ، وتامسناو وبني دكالة ، لم يذكر اسم شريف واحد حتى ولا بين أبناء الأسر المشهورة - الشريفية اليوم -: بني أمغر في تيت ان فطر [17]. 
و مؤلف " المقصد " وهو البادسي ، الذي ذكر في بداية القرن الرابع عشر 48 صوفياً في إقليم الريف ، و ترجم لهم ، لا يصف بلقب شريف غير واحد منهم فقط . ويلاحظ ج.س كولان أنه من بين أولياء " الريف " هؤلاء " كل من نجدهم اليوم موضع تبرك ، يعدون من نسل النبي ( عليه الصلاة و السلام ) ، و أحفادهم - الحقيقيون أو غير الحقيقيين - يتحلون بنفس اللقب " . ( راجع المقصد ص11 ) . 
و هذا الطوفان الشريفي الذي أصاب الصوفية و رجال الدين والأشخاص المهمين ، خصوصاً في غرب الشمال الإفريقي ابتداءً من القرن الخامس عشر ( الميلادي ) تضاعف على مدى القرون التالية ، و وُلِّدَ في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر مجموعة من كتب الأنساب الشريفية هي بمثابة تكملة لكتب المناقب التي عالجت سير الصوفية وكراماتهم . ولا شك أن المكانة الممتازة التي أوليت للنبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) في عالم الآداب آنذاك إنما ترجع إلى نمو الأفكار المهدوية في تصوف ذلك العصر . و محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لم يعد مجرد إنسان بسيط مختار لتلقي كلام الله ، بل صار - كما عند الشيعة - إنساناً أعلى ، مملؤاً بالروح القدس ، وبالعلم اللدني ، وفيه من قدرة الله ، وقد توارثت ذريته كل ذلك منه … " . انتهى[18] . 
يقول أحد الباحثين[19] عن بعض " الأسر الصوفية الشريفة " :" … والنصوص التاريخية التي تتحدث عن تاريخ هذه الأسرة في " فاس " تتجه في مجموعها إلى التعريف بها لإقناع الجميع بصحة نسبها الشريف [20]، فركزت المؤلفات بفاس على الجانب السلالي تدافع عنه بحرارة وتعمل على التعريف بهذه الأسرة في حين لا نجد تركيزاً على الطريقة نفسها … 
والواقع أن تاريخ هذه الأسرة غامض في الفترة التي وجدت فيها بالأندلس ، وهي فترة طويلة استغرقت ثمانية آباء . وخلال مدتها الزمنية التي تناهز مائتي سنة لم يقم أفرادها بأي نشاط صوفي بها ، ولم تتفرع إلى عائلات سواء في " وادي آش " ، أو في " غرناطة " ، … و يبتدئ التعريف بهذه الأسرة في " فاس " بجهود الشيخ محمد القصار شيخ علماء الأنساب في عصره ، وصهر الأسرة [21]. و بجهود قاضي الجماعة في " فاس " أبي القاسم محمد بن أبي النعيم الغساني ، فقد لعبا دوراً كبيراً في التعريف بنسبها و برجالها و بمجدها الصوفي . و الجدير بالملاحظة أن دور أبي النعيم كان في المرحلة المضطربة من العصر السعدي والتي أعقبت وفاة أحمد المنصور الذهبي ( 1012 هـ ) ، فالقصَّار بذل جهوداً كبرى في التعريف بالنسب القادري في فاس ، وعلى تقاييده اعتمد من جاء بعده في الموضوع .. " أهـ [22]. باختصار . 
من هذا الأصل ندرك جانباً من أسرار التصنيف في أولياء الصوفية و إثبات أنسابهم الشريفة في تلك المصنفات . إنه نوعٌ آخر أكثر وضوحاً وقوة في إثبات النسب الشريف ، والتسليم بشـرف " الشرفاء " ، فمن تعرض لهم أو لأتباعهم أو من ينتسب لهم ، فإنما يتعرض لأسرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام و لآل البيت ، و في هذا نوع حصانة و قوة لا تخفى للطرق الصوفية . إنه سبيلٌ يتحد فيه مفهوم الولاية و القول بالكرامات مع إثبات النسب الشريف ، و لهذا ألف في " نسب الأقطاب والأولياء الأشراف " . و يدمج في هذا النوع من التصنيف أخبار و كرامات الصوفي الولي المزعوم مع إثبات صحة نسبه في آل البيت . ومن ذلك كتاب " الإشراف على نسب الأقطاب الأشراف " . و لما أراد الشبلنجي أن يختم كتابه " نور الأبصار " ما زاد على أن ترجم و ذكر مناقب الأربعة الأقطاب [23]. 

خاتمة المقال 


لو تتبعنا التاريخ الصوفي ونفضناه نفض الأديم ، لخرجنا بشيء كثير من الأمور التي تحتاج إلى تأصيل و عناية وترتيب . و ما ذكر فيه كفاية – إن شاء الله - للتنبيه على أصول ومنطلقات الصوفية في هذا الباب . 
و علم الله أننا ما كتبنا هذا المقال إلا نصحاً و حباً لآل البيت ، فإننا نتعبد لله بحبهم وبالذب عنهم ، و العلم رحمٌ بين أهله ، و إني أعلم أن كثيراً من ذراري المتصوفة و أبناءهم فيهم صدق و إيمان ، و حب للنسب الشريف ، وفيهم غيرة كبيرة عليه ، ولهم مقامات محمودة مشكورة فيه ، و لكن الواجب شرعاً على الجميع ألا يتكلوا على الأنساب و الجاهات بل عليهم تحقيق صدق الانتساب للنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم بالعلم والعمل ، فتلتزم دعوته التي دعا إليها ، ومنهاجه الذي سار عليه و سار عليه صحابته الكرام رضي الله عنهم ومن بعدهم من التابعين .. 
إننا أعلم أن هناك من سيقول : في هذا المقال تحامل على نسب فئام من آل البيت لأنهم من الصوفية والطرقية " ، فنفي النسب ، وتوجيه التهمة لهذه الأعمدة مفسّر بعداء عقدي أو مذهبي ، وكأني برجل يقول : هذا وهابي ، هذا كذا ، هذا ... !! التاريخ ينسى هؤلاء و لا يلقي لهم بالاً ... " و أما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض " .. 
إننا لانزال ندفع التهم عن أنساب المسلمين أجمعين ، ونرى أن هذا دينٌ واجب على كل مسلم ، خاصة وقد ورد ما ورد في شأن وعيد من طعن في الأنساب ، خاصة في أنساب آل البيت ، و لكن إذا ورد نهر الله بطل نهر معقل . 
لماذا لم تنف بعض أنساب المبتدعة الشهيرة ؟! و لماذا تصحح أنساب أقوام من المتصوفة يشاركون أولئك القوم في الطريقة والخرقة و البلد والقرية و الجد الواحد ؟! 
إنّ :"…الأنساب المشهورة أمرها ظاهر متدارك مثل الشمس لا يقدر العدو أن يطفئه ، وكذلك اسلام الرجل وصحة ايمانه بالله والرسول أمر لايخفى ، وصاحب النسب والدين لو أراد عدوه أن يبطل نسبه ودينه ، وله هذه الشهرة ، لم يمكنه ذلك ، فإنَّ هذا مما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله ، ولا يجوز أن تتفق على ذلك أقوال العلمآء ،… " [24] . 
و قد يصح نسب الصوفي الى الحسن أو الحسين أو غيرهما ، و هذا واضح وجلي لا يحتاج معه الى نقل أو عزو ، و:" لا يجرمنكم شنئآن قوم على ألاّ تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى " . و يوجد في بعض اعمدة الأنساب التي فيها بعض مشاهير المتصوفة ما هي في الصحة كالشمس ، فلا تخلط بين هذا ، و بين ما نبهنا عليه في هذا المقال . 
و لا يمتنع في الوجود أن يكون المرء ذا نسب عالٍ صحيح ، لا مطعن فيه ، وطريقته غير مرضية في الدين ، إذْ لا تلازم بين صحة النسب وصحة المعتقد . و هذا من وقت آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما اقتتل ابناه مروراً بنوح عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما قيل في ابنه :" إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح " ، و ابراهيم وأبيه آزر ، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعميه أبي لهب وأبي طالب ، وهذا الى أن تقوم الساعة . 
فهؤلاء صحت أنسابهم ، و قربت من الأنبياء ، و قامت عليهم الحجة ، و انقطع عذرهم . و من عدا هؤلاء من أهل الأنساب الفاضلة الصحيحة الذين لا ترتضى طريقتهم ومذاهبهم ، فقد يكون لهم من العذر ، ما يعفى عنهم به ، إما لوجود حسنات ماحية ، أو مصائب مكفرة ، أو لغلبة الجهل ، أو لعدم قيام الحجة ، أو غير ذلك من الأسباب كما هو متقرر في كتب الاعتقاد . و قد لايكون لهم من العذر شيء ، فيلتحقوا بأضرابهم . 
و اعلم أخي الحبيب أني قد تلطفت في العبارة قدر جهدي ، و تحاشيت كثيراً من النقول التي ربما كانت سبباً للعصبية و ما أشبهها ، و حذفت ضعف ما أثبت ، و حسبي أني محب لأهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أين كانوا و من كانوا دون تفريق بينهم ، و حبي لهم يشفع لي في إخراج هذا المقال ، الذي من أسمى ما أتمناه فيه أن يقودنا إلى العناية بالنسب الشريف و الاهتمام بحياطته و دعوة أهله إلى الخير والهدى .. 
كم يؤلم النفس ، أن يرى الانسان بعض متصوفة الزمان يتكلمون باسم " الحجاز " تارة ، و الحجاز منهم بريء ، و تارة يتحدثون باسم السيادة والشرف ، و السيادة و الشرف عنهم بمنأى ، و تارة يثيرون محافل الصوفية ، و يتمسحون بأهدابها ، وكأنهم في " حكومة باطنية " ، تعيش وتقتات في الظلام عبر الكذب والادعاء ، و التصوف الحق بريء من هؤلاء ! و تارة يتحدثون باسم " التسامح و التعايش " ، و هم أهل العنف و القسوة وقلب الموازين ! 
و لإن رأينا في أصول ومنطلقات " التاريخ الصوفي " القديم ، ما يؤيد سوء الاستغلال و التوجيه للنسب الشريف ، فإنه في هذه الآونة بدأنا نلمس أن المسألة أصبحت تأخذ دوراً أكبر و طوراً أعلى من ذي قبل ، و ذلك بسبب ربطه بالسياسة العامة ، و التوصل من ذلك إلى خدمة الاستعمار في العالم العربي ! 
اليوم يريد بعض " الهلكى " و " الزمنى " ! أن يظهروا أنفسهم بأنهم قد جمعوا أطراف " المجد " ، و " النفوذ " في ساحة رهان موهومة ، و ذلك بسبب وجود بعدٌ تاريخي واجتماعي و تعلقات قريبة العهد لهم أو لأجدادهم و آباءهم ، فنراهم يتجولون بأعمدة النسب ، فيخبطون ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ! 
ما هم في الحقيقة إلا امتداد لآثار قديمة ، ترسباتها حاضرة في الذهنية المعاصرة بصورة أو أخرى ، نسأل الله أن يكف شرورهم ، ويقِ المسلمين فجورهم ، و الله من وراء القصد . 


[1] نور الابصار (ص107) . وقد تقدم هذا في مبحث الفضائل . 
[2] رحلة الأشواق القوية لباكثير (ص149) 
[3] رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير والحاكم عن عمرو بن عوف . وقد جزم الحافظ الذهبي بضعف سنده . قال الهيثمي :" فيه عند الطبراني كثير بن عبدالله المزني ، ضعفه الجمهور ، وبقية رجاله ثقات " . وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء :" وسنده ضعيف " انظر ( 1/460 ) . وقال الألباني :" قد صح موقوفاً على علي رضي الله عنه " وضعف رحمه الله تعالى رواية الرفع بقوله :" ضعيف جدا " . انظر : ضعيف الجامع ( 3272) . 
وقد ورد في معنى حديث سلمان هذا : حديث مروي عن علي رضي الله عنه يرفعه ، قال :" جرير بن عبدالله منَّا أهل البيت ظهرٌ لبطن " ، رواه الطبراني وابن عدي . قال الذهبي :" هذا منكر ، وصوابه من قول علي " . سير الأعلام 2 /534 . وقال الألباني :" ضعيف " . انظر : ضعيف الجامع رقم 2627 . والضعيفة 1207 . 
[4] الفتوحات المكية (1/195-198) ط :صادر ، بيروت 
[5] بواسطة : الصلة بين التصوف والتشيع ( 2 / 274 ) حاشية رقم (2) . 
[6] جواهر البحار للنبهاني (2/287) 
[7] جواهر البحار للنبهاني (2/297) ط: البابي الحلبي . 
[8] جواهر البحار(3/35) 
[9] نور الأبصار للشلبنجي (ص225-226) . وقد ذكر أحمد ابن عطاء الله السكندري في كتاب " لطائف المنن في مناقب الشيخ أبي العباس المرسي وشيخه الشاذلي أبي الحسن " نسب الشاذلي هذا بالوجه الشاذ المثبت ههنا ، ولم يتعقبه . انظر : ( ص 41 ) . ط: المكتبة العلامية ، بجوار الأزهر بمصر ، بدون تاريخ سنة الطبع . 
[10] عمدة الطالب (202) ط:الكمالية . وانظر الحاشية . و قد ذكر الزبيري في " نسب قريش" لمحمد بن الحسن المثنى ابنتين هما : فاطمة و أم سلمة ؛ و لم يذكر له عقباً من الذكور . انظر (ص53 ) . 
[11] نكت الهميان في نكت العميان للصفدي (ص213) ط:1404 بعناية أسعد طرابزوني الحسيني . 
[12] كرامات الاولياء للنبهاني (2/168) 
[13] نور الابصار للشبلنجي ، ط:1 .المطبعة المليجية سنة1323، (ص229) . 
[14] لكاتب المقال بحث مستقل في المسألة ، نشر ملخص منه في مجلة " الحكمة " بالمدينة ، العدد 29 ، جمادى الثانية ، 1425 ، ص (413-442) . 
[15] انظر : الضوء اللامع للسخاوي (8/48 ) . 
[16] علَّق د. عبدالرحمن بدوي على هذالموضع بقوله :" ولع البربر بالأشراف لايزال قوياً حتى اليوم في كل المغرب الأقصى . و حديثاً ادعى زعماء زاوية تامجروت في مراكش ( وهم من نسل محمد بن ناصر ) أنهم أشراف جعفرية - أي : ينحدرون من أحد أبناء عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو جعفر بن أبي طالب - ، و لاشك في أن هذه الشريفية أقل صفاء من شريفية المنحدرين مباشرة من نسل الرسول من أولاد علي و فاطمة ، لكن كذلك كانت للشريفية المنحدرة من أحد الخلفاء الراشدين الثلاثة: أبي بكر و عمر وعثمان ، قيمتها في العصر الوسيط ، … " أهـ . 
[17] ذكر الأستاذ الباحث محمد المازوني في " مقاله : رباط تيط من التأسيس إلى ظهور الحركة الجزولية" أن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالعظيم الزموري صاحب كتاب :" بهجة الناظرين وأنس الحاضرين " :" أظهر موقفاً عدائياً ضد كل من تصدى لشرف الأمغاريين أو تشكك في صحيه ، و هو ما يبين أنه كانت في زمانه حالات تشكك في نسبهم ، بالإضافة إلى أنه حرص على استعطاف أهل الحل والعقد لإبقاء ما كان للأمغاريين من امتيازات سابقة ، خصوصاً في عهد أبي يعقوب وأبي الحسن وأبي عنان . و يظهر أنَّ مثل هذه الحالات الواردة في " البهجة " ، و صمت بعض النسابة المغاربة عن ذكر نسب الأمغاريين هو ما دفع ببعض الباحثين المتأخرين إلى اعتبار شرف الأمغاريين مجرد انتحال مكشوف ، و أنَّ بربريتهم لا غبار عليها " . أهـ . ( بواسطة : الرباطات والزوايا في تاريخ المغرب ، ط1: النجاح الجديدة ، الدار البيضاء 1997 ، ص26 ، الهامش رقم (3 ) ؛ من منشورات كلية الآداب بالرباط ، تنسيق نفيسة الذهبي ) . 
[18] الفرق الاسلامية في الشمال الإفريقي ، للمستشرق ألفرد بل ، ترجمة د. عبدالرحمن بدوي ، ط3 : دار الغرب الاسلامي ، سنة 1987 ، ( ص422-424 ) . 
[19] هو : هاشم العلوي القاسمي في " مقدمة تحقيق كتاب التقاط الدرر " لمحمد بن الطيب القادري . 
[20] انظر : الدر السني لعبدالسلام القادري ( طبع على الحجر بفاس ) ، العرف العاطر ( مخطوط ) ، ونتيجة التحقيق للمسناوي الدلائي ( طبع بفاس ) . 
[21] هو : أبو عبدالله محمد بن قاسم القصار الغرناطي الأصل ، الفاسي النشأة والدار ، المتوفى سنة 1012 هـ . قال الكتاني في " فهرس الفهارس " :" … و كان للقصار معرفة بالتاريخ والأنساب ، شديد الاعتناء بأنساب الأشراف ، و كان يفتخر بمصاهرتهم ، و سمعت بعض المشايخ يقول : إنه ما علا زوجته الشريفة قط ادباً مع جدها عليه السلام ، و جمع خزانة عظيمة من الكتب تفرقت بعد موته أيادي سبا " . أهـ . ( 2/ 965 ) . 
[22] مقدمة تحقيق كتاب التقاط الدرر ، لهاشم العلوي القاسمي ( 129 ، 130 ) . 
[23] ( ص 211- 229 ) . 
[24] مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية (35/130)

----------


## نزيه الشبراوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . أما بعد فأقول بالنسبة لمسألة إيمان فرعون فقد صنف فيها أيضا الإمام جلال الدين الدواني و أفردها بالتصنيف في سؤال ورد عليه 0 لكن كر عليه و صال في وجهه وجال الإمام العلامة علي بن سلطان بن محمد القاري ورد عليه و أبطل ماظنه الدواني حججا في مصنف ماتع نافع أسماه (( فر العون من مدعي إيمان فرعون ))0 و الكتاب مطبوع بالمطبعة المصريةو مكتبتها سنة 1383هجرية - 1964 م 0طبعة أولي و العبد الفقير عنده منه نسخة  0 و الفضل لله ربي و الحمد لله 0 و كتب أبو حازم نزيه بن الشبراوي السكندري 0

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيكم يا ابا حازم .
و لا يستغني البحث عن افاداتكم المباركة

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله ، والشكر لله ، والثناء كلّه لله ،
أمّا بعد : فقد اطّلعتُ على (الإشادات الوضيئة) للأخ محمد المبارك ، وقرأتُ مقدمتها وما فيها من لطيف العبارة وجميل الثناء عليَّ وعلى سلسلة الحلقات التي كتبتها في الرد على مقاله "فك الشفرة". وأنا أشكر الأخ محمد المبارك على لطفه ودماثته. 
وكنت فهمت من كلامه السابق أنه موضوعه هذا سيكون مشتملاً على استفسارات يريد أن عرضها عليّ ، ولكن الذي وجدته فيها إلى الآن إنما هو اعتراضات! أي ليست إشادات ولا استفسارات! على كل حال ربما أراد الأخ محمد أن يبدأ بهذه الوقفات (كما يسميها) ، ثم يتبعها بالاستفسارات. 
وأنا لا أريد أن أستعجل في الجواب ، ولكن رأيت أنّ هناك بعض الأمور التي لا يجوز تأخير جوابها. ونحن الآن نكتب في مجال الردود العلميّة، وصدري يتّسع لكل مناقشة علميّة، ولكن الذي أجده أنّ الوضع لا يسير في هذا الاتجاه، وأرجو من الأخ محمد المبارك أن يتّسع صدره الآن لكلامي، ويتفّهم موقفي بعيدًا عن إساءة الظن.
ذلك أنني أنفقتُ الوقت الكثير وأنا أتتبع الأقوال والأخبار العجيبة التي ساقها الأخ محمد المبارك في مقاله "فك الشفرة" واعتمد عليها في اتهام الأمير بـأكثر من (13) تهمة باطلة! وتجشمت عناء الرد عليها وبيان عدم صحتها وانعدام صدقيتها ، وذلك ليتبيّن الحق له ولمن يبغيه. كل ذلك جاء موثّقًا محرّرًا معتمدًا على أصح الكتب والمراجع وبأقلام كبار العلماء المتخصصين بذلك الشأن.
وبعد الانتهاء من عرض سلسلة (رد الشبهات المثارة حول الأمير عبد القادر) كان المنتظر من الأخ محمد المبارك أن يبيّن موقفه مما جاء فيها، وقد صرّح هو بذلك ولكن قال إن هناك بعض الاستفسارات التي يريد عرضها أولاً.
فإذا به يدخلنا في دوّامة جديدة من فرضيات باطلة، وتقريرات لا تصح ، ونقول مزوّرة ، وكلام لبعض الناس غير علمي ويفتقد إلى كل مقومات القبول. 
وأنا بصراحة لا أرغب أبدًا في إضاعة المزيد من الوقت في الرد عليها وتفنيدها!
يا أخ محمد : أنت قرأت الحلقات وقرأت ردّي على مقالك ، وأنت إمّا اقتنعت بما فيه، أو لم تقتنع! فإذا اقتنعت فليتك تبيّن ذلك وفكّها الله.
وإذا لم تقتنع فدافع عن مقالك ، وبيّن بطلان الأدلة التي أتيتك بها ، كل ذلك بوضوح وصراحة.
ولا داعي للتشعب في الموضوع والوقوف عند جزئيات هامشية ـ ذكرتُها أثناء ردّي على صلب موضوعك المنصب على اتهام الأمير ـ لا تهمنا الآن والخوض فيها فيه إماعة للموضوع الأساسي!
في مقالك "فك الشفرة" اتهمت الأمير بما يلي:
1ـ بأنه جمع وأحرق الكتب التي ترد على ابن عربي!!
2ـ بأنه أحرق كتب الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم!!!
3ـ بأنه مستغرق في التصوف وتقديس ابن عربي تقديسًا يصل إلى حد الجنون، والقول بالحلول والاتحاد..!وأنه سكن في داره وأوصى بدفنه إلى جواره!!
4ـ بأنه مفتتن بالحضارة الفرنسية ، وعلى صلة وطيدة معهم!! 
5ـ واتّهمتَه بحبّه للسلطة وشرهه للمال!!
6ـ واتهمته بقتل بعض الولاة العثمانيين في لبنان .
7ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بوقوفه وراء أحداث 1860م في سورية ولبنان ، ودعم النصارى والغرب للانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية ، وتيسير التدخل الأجنبي!!!!
8ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بأنه كان ينفذ في دمشق أجندة عمل فرنسية!! وأنه كان يسرع إلى القنصلية الفرنسية بدمشق لتتوسط له عند العثمانيين!!!
9ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بالماسونيّة ، والسعي لهدم الخلافة العثمانية!!!
10ـ واتهمته بدعم المؤسسات المالية الغربية (اليهودية وغيرها) لتنفيذ مشاريعها في الشرق (شق قناة السويس ، شق الطرقات في الشام)!!
11ـ وطعنتَ في نسبه ، وزعمتَ أنه هو مخترع ذلك النَّسب!
12ـ وطعنتَ في ولائه لدينه وبلاده وسلطانه ، وزعمتَ أنه والى الفرنسيين ولذلك استسلم لهم!! وصار يخذّل أبناء وطنه عن القتال .
13ـ وطعنتَ بشرفه وإخلاصه ، وزعمت أنه اتفق مع الفرنسيين على خدمة مصالح فرنسة ولذلك أُطلق سراحه ، ووُعِدَ باستلام الحكم في بلاد الشام!!
كل تلك التهم والطعون دون أية أدلّة صحيحة أو مستندات معتبرة. 
فأحد أمرين: إما أن تثبتها بحق ، أو ترجع عنها ؛ وأُعيذك أن يكون الأمر الثالث!
ومهما كان موقفك فهذا يعنيك أنت بالمقام الأوّل وستُسأل عنه في الدنيا والآخرة والله حسيبك. وأمّا أنا فقد أدّيت واجبي وبذلت جهدي وتحرّيت الحق وسعيتُ إليه وقدّمته لك ولجميع المسلمين واضحًا جليًا لا لبسَ فيه ولا مراء، بفضل الله. وحسبيَ الله ونعم الوكيل. 

أولاً ؛ أقول للأخ محمد المبارك : إنّ قصّة إحراق كتب شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيّم، ليست مسألة افتراضية! إنها حادثة معيّنة اتُّهم بها الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، فإمّا أن تكون ثابتة وصحيحة ، وإما أن تكون باطلة ولا أصل لها! وأنت في مقالك "فك الشفرة" زعمت أنها قصّة متواترة!!! يعني ليست ثابتة فحسب وإنما متواترة . وقد بيّنتُ لك في الحلقة الأولى من ردي على مقالك أنّ هذه القصّة غير صحيحة ، بل لا أصل لها!! وإنما هي مختلقة ومفتراة على الأمير ، والذين اختلقوها إنما ولّدوها من القصّة التي رواها عبد الرحمن الوكيل عن الشيخ محمد نصيف، وقد بيّنتُ لك أيضًا أن تلك القصّة غير صحيحة قطعًا ، وأثبتُّ ذلك من جهة السند ورجاله ، ومن جهة المتن ، ومن جهة الوقائع التاريخية ، ومن جهة القرائن التي تحف بها ، ومن جهة تصادمها مع الحقائق المعارضة لها . فكتب ابن تيمية وابن القيّم لم تحرق وهذا باتفاق أهل العلم المحققين والمحصّلين قديمًا وحديثًا ، في حين أنّ الذين يدندنون حول قصة إحراق الكتب المفتراة إنما اتخذوا من السائح التركي المجهول شيخًا لهم يروون عنه أمثال هذه المناكير!
فإذا كنت يا أخ محمد لم تقتنع بسقوط هذه القصّة وبطلانها وعدم جواز الاحتجاج بها ، فعليك أن تبرهن على صحّتها. وكنتُ طالبتك بإثبات تواترها الذي تزعمه ، ثمّ ترفّقت بك وطالبتك بإثبات طريق واحدة صحيحة لها. وأخبرتك أنّ هذا الطلب ليس عاديًّا ، وإنما هو فيصل في المسألة!! فلا أقبل منك أبدًا أن تعمد إلى إماعة المسألة وتقول "هب أنّ ، وهب أنّ"!!!
إمّا أن تثبتها ، وإمّا أن تقرّ ببطلانها. ولا يُقبل أي حل ثالث.
ويجب أنّ تفرّق أخي بين ثبوت مثل هذه القصّة وبين عقيدة أو مذهب الشخص الذي يُتهم بها!
فلو كان المتهم حاخامًا يهوديًا أو كاهنًا بوذيًا ، لا يجوز لأحد أن يثبتها بدعوى أنّ المتهم يهودي أو بوذي فلا بأس من اتهامه بها ؛ هذا ليس من العلم في شيء ولا من الدين بالطبع!
فإذا كنتَ مصرًّا على اتهام الأمير بأنه على عقيدة وحدة الوجود ، فهذا لا يسمح لك ولا لغيرك أبدًا أن يفتري عليه قصة إحراق كتب ابن تيمية بالتشهي والتخرّص. فالأمران منفصلان لا تلازم بينهما، وأنت مطالب بالدليل الواضح والصحيح لا غير.
بالأمس كنت تقول متواترة واليوم تقول لنا هب وهب!! وتقول "إذا ثبتت القصة فإنما تدل على محاربة الأمير لتراث ابن تيمية" ، عجيب والله!!
وكنت طلبتُ منك ألا تستعجل في الكلام على عقيدة الأمير حتى آتيك بالبحث الذي أجريه بخصوص كتاب المواقف. فلا أدري لماذا تصرّ على موقفك. 
يا أخي ليس لك ولا لغيرك أي مستند لاتهام الأمير بعقيدة وحدة الوجود سوى كتاب المواقف فحسب! وهو ليس من تأليفه وسيأتيك بيان ذلك فاصبر قليلاً. وكان يكفيك أنّ كل العلماء المشهود لهم بالاستقامة والنهج القويم في عصر الأمير وفي الذي يليه والذي يليه ، شهدوا له بحسن الديانة ووصفوه بالعابد والتقي ، ولم يطعنوا قط في دينه أو عقيدته ، ابتداءً من الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار والعلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي ، مرورًا بشيخنا العلاّمة محمد بهجة البيطار رحمه الله (1311 ـ1396هـ = 1894ـ 1976م) شيخ السلفية في بلاد الشام والحجاز ، وهو الذي طلب منه وألحّ عليه الملك عبد العزيز أن يشرف على المعهد العلمي السعودي ، فلبّى طلبه وبقي في الحجاز مدة خمس سنوات (من 1345 إلى 1350هـ) قلّده الملك خلالها مناصب قضائيّة وعلميّة ، فكان : 1ـ عضو محكمة مكّة الشرعيّة الكبرى .
2ـ نائب رئيس هيئة المراقبة القضائيّة.
3ـ مفتش التعليم في مدارس الحجاز.
4ـ أستاذ مادتي التوحيد والتربية اللتين كان يُجمع لهما مديرو وأساتذة مدارس مكّة.
5ـ عضو مجلس المعارف العموميّة .
6ـ مدرّس في الحرم المكّي.
7ـ عضو هيئة مراقبة التدريس في الحرم الشريف.
وعندما عزمت الحكومة السعودية على إنشاء ثانوية كبرى في مدينة الطائف باسم (دار التوحيد السعودية) أعلن الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود رغبته في أن يتولّى الشيخ بهجة البيطار إدارة هذا المعهد ، فنزلت الحكومة السورية عند رغبة الملك وأوفدت الشيخ بهجة سنة 1363هـ حيث أقام في الطائف ثلاث سنوات.
هذا الشيخ الجليل والإمام القدوة للدعوة السلفية والتوحيد الصحيح في بلاد الشام والحجاز والمنافح عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والناشر لرسائله وسيرة حياته ، أثنى على الأمير عبد القادر كثيرًا ، ولم يجرحه بأي جرحة! وذلك أثناء تعليقاته على كتاب (حلية البشر في تاريخ القرن الثالث عشر) وكان يصفه دائمًا بالمجاهد الكبير ويذكر فضائله ومآثره. وكذلك كان شيخنا محدّث الشام العلاّمة الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط رحمه الله ، لم أسمعه يذكر الأمير إلاّ بخير طيلة ملازمتي له ـ أكثر من 15 سنة ـ حتى وفاته رحمه الله ، وكان في مجالسه يعرّف الحضور بي فيقول هذا حفيد الشيخ عبد القادر الجزائري رحمه الله!. وأذكر عندما حضرنا عليه كتاب (قواعد التحديث) للقاسمي ، استشهد القاسمي بكلام حسن للشيخ ابن عربي من الفتوحات. فتوقف شيخنا وقال: لا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله ليت شيخنا القاسمي لم يفعل ذلك ...، ولكن لمّا استشهد القاسمي بكلامٍ طويل للأمير عبد القادر من كتابه (ذكرى العاقل) أعجب الشيخ الأناؤوط بالكلام وترحّم على الأمير.
ثم رحتَ ـ يا أخ محمد ـ بعد ذلك تحدثني عن عقيدة وحدة الوجود. سبحان الله.
أتظن أنني لا أعرف هذه العقيدة الباطلة؟ منذ عشرين سنة وأنا أحارب هذه العقيدة وأتصدى للمروّجين لها، وأعاني بسبب ذلك ما الله وحده أعلم به، وحسبي الله وكفى. 
وإنني أبرأ إلى الله من هذه العقيدة ومن معتقديها كائنًا من كانوا.
فيا أخي لا تتعب نفسك لبيان شيء هو عندي من أوضح الأشياء وإذا شئتَ زدتك فيه بقدر ما تشاء. وأنا لم أتعرّض لهذه المسألة في ردودي السابقة إلاّ عَرَضًا لأنها ليست من صلب موضوعي.

ثانيًا؛ المعلومات التي أتيت بها بخصوص تراجع الإمام السيوطي عن موقفه من ابن عربي!
بدايةً أقول لك أخي محمد : إنّ محلّ الشاهد من كلامي هو أنّ السيوطي حال كونه يعتقد بولاية ابن عربي كان يحرّم قراءة كتبه! هذا هو محلّ الشاهد ولا يعكّر عليه دعوى تراجع السيوطي عن اعتقاد ولاية ابن عربي. ولكن ما قولك إذا أخبرتك أنّ النقول التي أتيتَ بها غير صحيحة ومكذوبة ومزوّرة!! 
1ًـ كتاب (التحبير في علوم التفسير) فرغ السيوطي من تأليفه سنة 872هـ.
ً2ـ كتاب (إتمام الدراية لقراء النقاية) ـ هذا اسمه الصحيح لا الذي أوردته ـ فرغ السيوطي من تأليفه سنة 873هـ.
3ًـ في حين أنّ السيوطي لم يبدأ بتأليف ردّه على كتابيّ البقاعي إلاّ بعد حادثة سنة 875هـ!!! وهذا يعني أن كتابه في تنزيه ابن عربي هو المتأخّر عن الكتابين الأولين فإذا كان هناك تراجع فهو تراجعٌ إلى صف ابن عربي!!
ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه ليس هناك أي تراجع ولا وجود لذلك الكلام الذي نقلته يا أخ محمد في أيٍ من كتب السيوطي! ولو أنّك تأمّلت الكلام الذي أتيت به وفيه "" ابن عربي المبتدع الذي ينسب إليه كتاب ‏الفصوص الذي هو كفركله""، "" ‏بخلاف طريق جماعة من المتصوفة كابن عربي الطائي وأضرابه فإنها زندقة منافية للكتاب والسنة"" وكنتَ ممن سبر سيرة السيوطي وتمرّست في كتبه ورسائله ، لأدركتَ من فورك أنّ هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يصدر عنه مطلقًا! ولتبيّن لك أن مُنشئ هذا الكلام إنما هو من عصرنا هذا!!!
ولمزيد من التوضيح أقول : إنّ كتاب التحبير وضعه السيوطي سنة 872 وله من العمر 23 سنة، ومازال يزيد عليه ويضيف إليه ويتوسّع فيه حتى بلغ حجمه الجديد فسمّاه (الإتقان في علوم القرآن) ، إذن فكتاب التحبير مدرج ضمن كتاب الإتقان ، والتحبير لم يُطبع من قبل والذي طبع إنما هو الإتقان ولا وجود لشيء من ذلك الكلام فيه. فلا بدّ من التحقق من النسخة المطبوعة الجديدة التي نقلتَ عنها والنظر هل الكلام للسيوطي أم هو لمحقق الكتاب؟ (وهذا هو الأغلب). بدليل أنّ الكلام الذي نقلته عن (إتمام الدراية لقراء النقاية) مدرج ومُقحم ولا وجود له في النسخة المطبوعة! وبين يديّ الآن النسخة الحجريّة الأولى لكتاب إتمام الدراية وهي مطبوعة سنة 1317هـ ـ أي من 113 سنةـ وإليك العبارة كما وردت بحروفها : ((ونعتقد أن طريق أبي القاسم الجنيد ـ سيد الصوفية علمًا ‏وعملاً ـ وصحبِه ، طريقٌ مقوّم ، فإنه خالٍ من البدع ، دائرٌ على التفويض والتسليم والتبرّي من النفس ، مبنيٌّ على الاتباع للكتاب والسنة. وهذا آخر ما أوردناه من أصول الدين ومن تأمّل هذه الأسطر اليسيرة وما أودعناه فيها تحقق له أنّه لم يجتمع قبلُ في كتاب)).انتهى [(إتمام الدراية لقراء النقاية) ص22]
إذن الكلام الذي نقلته يا أخ محمد عن مجلة الحكمة!! إنما هو كلام مختلق ومدسوس على السيوطي. 
ونحن كنا نتمنّى أن يكون السيوطي قد رجع عن موقفه المدافع عن أصحاب تلك العقيدة الباطلة ، ولكن ذلك لا يكون بالتزوير والدس والكذب. 
وللفائدة ألخّص للإخوة القرّاء ما قاله صاحب وتلميذ العلاّمة محمد بهجة البيطار وهو القاضي الشرعي سعدي أبو جيب حفظه الله في كتابه (حياة جلال الدين السيوطي من المهد إلى اللحد):
إن شهرة السيوطي بدأت بعد سنة 875هـ يوم أن نشبت معركة فكرية عنيفة قامت حول بيتين من شعر ابن الفارض ، وردا في قصيدته التائيّة الكبرى، وهما :

كلانا مُصَلٍّ واحدٌ ساجدًا إلى *** حقيقته بالجمع في كل سجدةِ
وما كان لي صلّى سواي ولم تكن *** صلاتي لغيري في أدا كُلِّ ركعةِ 
وانقسم أهل العلم إلى فريقين : أحدهما ، يرمي ابن الفارض بالكفر ، والزندقة، لأنه يقول باتحاد المخلوق مع الخالق سبحانه . وكان يتزعم هذا الفريق العلاّمة برهان الدين البقاعي صاحب كتاب (تحذير العباد من أهل العناد ببدعة الاتحاد) ، وكبير القضاة محب الدين ابن الشحنة ، والقاضي عز الدين الحنبلي، ومعهم ثلة من أهل العلم.
وأما الفريق الآخر ، فيرى أن ابن الفارض من كبار الأولياء والصالحين ، وتزعّم هذا الفريق الكافيجي ، وقاسم الحنفي ، وبدر الدين بن الفرس ، ومعهم بعض أهل العلم.
وقد استفتى السلطانُ الشيخَ زكريا الأنصاري في هذه المسألة ، فأفتى بتبرئة ابن الفارض مما نسب إليه الفريق الأول ، وقال بأنّ للصوفية تعبيراتهم ، ولغتهم الخاصة بهم ، والتي لا ينبغي أن تؤخذ على ظاهرها.
وقد انتصر الفريق الثاني لأنّ السلطان قايتباي ومن حوله من الأمراء نصروهم، لما فيهم من نزعة صوفية ظاهرة .. وكذلك جماهير الأمّة كانت مع هذا الفريق، لتغلغل الصوفية في طبقات المجتمع على صورة لم تُعهد قبل هذا العصر!
فعَزَلَ السلطانُ ابنَ الشحنة من القضاء ، وحاول العامة قتل البقاعي ، ورجموه بالحجارة ، وناله من الأمراء الأذى ، فهرب واختفى ، حتى توجّه إلى مكّة ، كما قال محمد بن أحمد بن إياس في (بدائع الزهور في وقائع الدهور).
وقد تبع السيوطي شيخَه الكافيجي ، وانتصر لابن الفارض ، فكتب رسالته (قمع المعارض في نصرة ابن الفارض) ، وأتبعها بشرح يائيته الخالدة برسالة عنوانها (البرق الوامض في شرح يائية ابن الفارض) . والنتيجة التي وصل إليها في رسالتيه تتلخص في أنّ ابن الفارض من كبار العارفين بالله تعالى ، ومن الأولياء المقرّبين.. بل ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك ، فعدَّه من أعلام الفقهاء! وهذا مالم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم!
ثمّ بعد ذلك بزمن وضع رسالة انتصر فيها لابن العربي وسمّها (تنبيه الغبي في تنزيه ابن عربي).هذا هو الاسم الذي تُعرف به الرسالة.
هذه هي القصّة عند أهل العلم المحققين ، ومنها يُعلم بيقين أنّ موقف السيوطي واحد لم يتبدّل والكلام الذي نقلته يا أخ محمد ونسبته إلى السيوطي واعترضت به عليَّ لا أصل له من الصحة وإنما هو مختلق ومزوّر!! فانتبه! 

ثالثًا ؛ أنا في كل ما كتبت لم أعرّف نفسي بأنني حفيد الأمير عبد القادر. وذلك لأنني لم أنطلق في ردّي على التهم والفِرى التي وجّهت إليه من منطلق القرابة . وكان من الأخ في الله فريد المرادي بارك الله فيه (ليس بيننا معرفة سابقة) أنْ أحبّ أن ينبّه الإخوة القرّاء إلى قرابتي من الأمير فقال في مشاركته :""وللعلم فإن الأخ خلدون من أحفاد الأمير"". 
وهذا الكلام صحيح كل الصحّة ولا مجال أمام أحدٍ لإنكاره! 
ولو كان هذا الكلام غير صحيح فهل تظن يا أخ محمد أنني أسكت ولا أبيّن؟! هذا ليس من منهجي ولا من طبعي!
في مقالك "فك الشفرة" قلتَ عن محمد باشا أنه من أقارب الأمير عبد القادر! وغاب عنك أنّه ابنه الأكبر! واليوم تعترض على كلام الأخ فريد المرادي وتقول له : "بل الشيخ خلدون من أحفاد الأمير محمد السعيد (الأخ الأكبر للأمير عبد القادر)"فما القصّة يا أخي؟ 
إذا كنتَ على غير دراية بالأنساب القريبة أو البعيدة فلماذا تتعب نفسك في البتّ فيها والحديث عنها؟! طيب إذا غاب عنك أمر محمد باشا ولم تستطع أن تقف على حقيقته، فلماذا لم تسألني عن صلتي وقرابتي من الأمير؟ 
إنّ ما ذكرتَه عن تسلسل آبائي هو صحيح بلا شك.
فأنا محمد خلدون بن محمد مكّي بن الأمير عبد المجيد بن السيد عبد الباقي بن السيد محمد السعيد الحسني. ولكن كما يعلم الجميع فإنّ لكلّ إنسان جدّان ، جدٌّ لأبيه ، وجدٌّ لأمّه.
فبعد أن وقفتَ على أنّ السيد محمد السعيد هو جدّي الأوّل ، ألم تسأل نفسك من هو جدّي الثاني؟ إنّ أبا طالب هو جدّ سيدنا الحسن لأبيه ، ولكنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو جدّه لأمّه. أليس كذلك؟
وكذلك الحال معي فإنّ الأمير عبد القادر هو جدّ الأمير عبد المجيد لأمّه.
فأنا محمد خلدون بن محمد مكّي بن الأمير عبد المجيد ابن الأميرة كلثوم بنت الأمير عبد القادر.
وكذلك الحال مع الأميرة بديعة فهي بنت مصطفى ابن زينب بنت الأمير عبد القادر. فالأمير جدّها أيضًا!
وبالمناسبة فإن طلبة العلم يعلمون أنّ الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار هو جدّ الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار، مع أنّ الشيخ بهجة هو ابن محمد بهاء الدين ابن عبد الغني بن حسن البيطار. ولكن من جهة أخرى فإنّ والد الشيخ بهجة تزوج ابنة عمّه الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن حسن البيطار، إذن فالشيخ عبد الرزاق هو جدّ الشيخ بهجة لأمّه. لذلك كان لزامًا على كل من يريد الخوض في الأنساب أن يكون على علم بتراجم الرجال وتسلسل آبائهم.

وأمّا ما ذكرته من ترجمة أبي العلاّمة مكّي الحسني ، فهي ترجمة موجزة صحيحية ، وذلك لأنّك نقلتها فيما أظن من الترجمة التي كتبها له الأستاذ الفاضل أيمن ذو الغنى بارك الله فيه. وهو على علم ودراية فيما يكتب. 
وأقول لك يا أخ محمد : لقد طلبني أبي يومًا فأتيته ، فأخبرني أنّ بعض الأساتذة الكبار في العراق وسورية والمغرب اتصلوا به يخبرونه عن مقال عجيب وصلهم، فيه تجنٍ على الأمير عبد القادر، وطلبوا منه بعض المعلومات حول الأمير ورجوه أن يكتب لهم شيئًا في هذا الخصوص . فقلت لأبي لقد مضى عليّ وقت طويل وأنا أكتب في الرد على ذلك المقال ، وأحضرت له الحلقات، فأقرّها، وسألني وهل قرأ صاحب ذلك المقال هذه الردود؟ فقلت له نعم. قال: وماذا كان جوابه؟ فقلت له : وعد بالإجابة ونحن ننتظر.
فماذا تريدني أن أخبره يا أخ محمد؟


رابعًا؛ ما وصفتني به من كوني نقيبًا للأشراف في الشام. فليس كذلك .
إنّ منصب نقيب الأشراف هو منصبٌ رسميّ في الدولة ، وقد ألغيَ رسميًا منذ عقود. وأنا لم أشغل هذا المنصب قط! ولعلّكَ ذكرت ذلك من باب غلبة الظن. فأنا يا أخي لي بعض الدراية في علم الأنساب ، ويقصدني بعض الناس للنظر في أنسابهم لحسن ظنهم بي. لأنّ الأدعياء والمزوّرين قد كثروا وهم يبيعون الأنساب بأبخس الأثمان وذلك ليروّجوا لأنفسهم ويكتسبوا مع الزمن النسبة الشريفة!! ولذلك فأنا أتصدى لأمثال هؤلاء ، ومن ذلك كان المقال الذي ذكرته "عن بطلان النسب الرفاعي الصيادي" وقد سبب لي ذلك الكثير من المشاكل وكان منها تجرّؤ بعض الحاملين لهذا النسب عليَّ ، وكتبَ أحد سفهاء الصوفية (الصيادية الرفاعية) كلمةً في أحد مواقعهم المغرضة والمضللة تقوَّل فيها عليَّ ونفى أن أكون حفيدًا للأمير عبد القادر. ولم أكن أعلم بهذه الكلمة لولا أنّ أحد سفهاء السلفية (هذه المرّة) قام باقتباس تلك الكلمة ونشرها في موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث، وجعل من ذلك الصوفي السفيه شيخًا له في الرواية، فوافق شنٌّ طبقه! ثم بعد ذلك ـ ويا للأسف ـ راح بعض الشباب السلفي في ذلك المنتدى يعيد محتويات تلك الكلمة فرحًا بها مبتهجًا! وكأنه يروي عن البخاري أو ابن حجر!! وأنا لم أرد على واحد منهم لأنهم ليسوا أهلاً لأن أردّ عليهم أو أشتغل بالكلام مع أمثالهم.


خامسًا؛ قلتُ في الحلقة الأولى : ((إن شيخ الإسلام لم يتعرّض فيما أعلم لتأليف جزءٍ خاص في الرد على ابن عربي ، وإنما ذكره في فتاويه ورسائله خلال حديثه عن انحرافات الصوفية . وكان يذكر عباراته التي في (فصوص الحكم والفتوحات) وينتقدها ويصفها بما تستحق من الضلال إلى الكفر ، ولكنّه لم يتعرّض لتكفير شخص ابن عربي مباشرة)).انتهى
فاعترضتَ عليَّ قائلاً : ((بل أفرد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميةرحمه الله رسالة خاصة في الرد على ابن عربي في دعوى إيمان فرعون)).انتهى
أقول يا أخ محمد : كلامك غير صحيح ، وهذه الرسالة التي أتيت بها ليست كما تقول! وإنما هي سؤال وجّه إليه فأجاب عنه ، وليس له عنوان خاص. 
وهذا العنوان إنما هو من وضع بعض المعاصرين!
ألم تلاحظ أن اسم ابن عربي لم يرد من أول السؤال إلى آخر الجواب؟ في كل الكلام لم يأت ذكر ابن عربي إلاّ مرّة واحدة تعريضًا عندما قال :""والمقصود هنا أن هؤلاء الاتحادية من أتباع صاحب "فصوص الحكم" وصاحب "الفتوحات المكية" ونحوهم، هم الذين يعظمون فرعون""
فكيف تقول إنّ ابن تيمية أفرد رسالة في الرد على ابن عربي؟؟ والرسالة أمامك وليس فيها التعرض لابن عربي شخصيًا ، وإنما الكلام عام موجّه إلى كل من يقول بإيمان فرعون.
لقد قلتُ في كلامي إنّ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رد على ابن عربي من خلال رسائله وفتاويه، لكنّه لم يفرد مؤلّفًا خاصًّا في الرد على ابن عربي. وهذا الكلام صحيح وأنت لم تأت بشيء ينقضه.
والمقصود من قولي (جزء خاصّ للرد على ابن عربي) هو مؤلّف يشتمل على التعريف بابن عربي وبيان كل انحرافاته ، والرد عليها وذكر أحوال الرجل وأقوال العلماء فيه والإحاطة بجوانب حياته، ثم الخلوص إلى إطلاق حكم الكفر على شخصه. وهذا ما لم يفعله ابن تيمية.
وإنما قام به برهان الدين البقاعي في كتابه (تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي). هذا هو محلّ الشاهد من الموضوع ، فإنّ كتاب البقاعي والكلام الذي صدر عنه أشد بكثير من كلام ابن تيمية ، فلو كان هناك حقدٌ أو غيظٌ (مفترض) في قلب الأمير تجاه الذين انتقدوا ابن عربي فسيكون دون أدنى شك موجّهٌ إلى البقاعي مثلاً ، لا إلى ابن تيمية . وكان هذا الكلام مني أثناء معالجتي للموضوع من الناحية المنطقيّة والعقليّة ، والتي تبيّن أن قصة العداء لابن تيمية (المزعومة) غير مقبولة حتى من الناحية الافتراضية ، لأنّ جميع الدلائل لا تساعد عليها. 
فأرجو أن لا تتوقف كثيرًا عند هذه المسألة قبل أن تثبت فرضية العداء بين الرجلين!

وبالمناسبة: فإن وضع العناوين لكتب العلماء أو لرسائلهم أمرٌ دقيق ، لا يقدم عليه إلاّ عالمٌ راسخ يعي ما يقرأ ويدرك مقصود الكاتب. فانظر مثلاً إلى فعل الشيخ عبد الرحمن وكيل عندما غيّر عنوان كتاب البقاعي (تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي) فجعله (مصرع التصوف)!! ووضع له عناوين للفقرات لا تمت في كثير منها لكلام البقاعي بصلة، بل عكس مراده! وهذا تحوير للتراث وتقوّل على الإمام البقاعي! الذي قال في مقدمة كتابه (تحذير العباد من أهل العناد ببدعة الاتحاد): "وهؤلاء الذين اتسموا بسمة الاتحاد، وقد أَلِفَهم الطَّغام من الأنام، لما غرّوهم به من إظهار التصوف، ليأخذوهم من المأمن، وما دَرَوا أن الصوفية أشد الناس تحذيرًا منهم وتنفيرًا للعباد عنهم، فإن المحققين منهم بنوا طريقهم على الاقتداء بالكتاب والسنة كما نقل القاضي عياض في أوائل القسم الثاني من الشفاء فيما يجب من حقوق المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم...." إلى أن قال "وإنما نقلت هذه النبذة الماضية من الشفاء ليعلم أن طريق الفقهاء هي طريق الصوفية، هذا ما بنى عليه الصوفية أمرهم، وأما هؤلاء الذين تشبهوا بهم ونبه العلماء ـ حتى الصوفية ـ على أنهم ليسوا منهم ودلسوا على الناس ولبسوا أحوالهم ليقطعوا الطريق على أهل الله وهم يظهرون أنهم منهم، فأول ما بنوا عليه أمرهم ترك العقل، الذي بنى الله أمر هذا الوجود على حكمه بشرط استناده إلى النقل الذي أنزل به كتبه، وأرسل به رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام لئلا يزل العقل بما يغلبه من الفتور والشهوات والحظوظ وجعل العقل حاكمًا لا يعزل بوجه من الوجوه في وقت من الأوقات في ملة من الملل ...إلخ".انتهى
ثم قال في آخر كتابه السابق وهو يرد على المدافعين عن ابن الفارض: "وإن قالوا أنت تبغض الصوفية، فقل: هذه مباهتة! إنما أبغض مَنْ كفَّره مَنْ أجمعنا على أنهم صوفية، مثل الجنيد، وسري، وأبي يزيد، وأبي سعيد الخراز، والأستاذ أبي القاسم القشيري، والشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني، والشيخ شهاب الدين عمر السهروردي صاحب العوارف، فإن بعضهم قال: ((طريقنا مشبك بالكتاب والسنة، فمن خالفهما فليس منا))، وبعضهم جعل أثر عمر رضي الله عنه أصلاً، وبنى عليه طريقهم، وبعضهم قال: ((من قال إن الشريعة خلاف الحقيقة فهو زنديق، ومن قال إن المراد بمحبة الله تعالى، ووصوله إليه، غير كمال المتابعة للكتاب والسنة، أو بمحبة الله غير إكرامه بحسن الثواب، فهو زنديق)). إلى غير ذلك مما حدّوه، فتعداه من عاديتمونا بسببهم، بل أنتم بعد بغضكم للصوفية، نابذتم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بموالاتكم من نابذ شريعته، ونحن نذب عنها، وأنتم تناضلون عمن يهدمها من غير فائدة في ذلك. وتقولون إنهم أرادوا بكلامهم الذي ظاهره قبيح غيرَ ظاهره، ولو قال أحد من الناس لأحد منكم كلمةً توهم نقصًا ـ (كالعِلْق) الذي قال أهل اللغة: إن معناه الشيء النفيس ـ عاداه، وإن حلف له أنه ما قصد ذمًّا، وإن كرر ذلك كانت القاصمة، فتحرر بذلك أن نابذتم أهل الدين من الفقهاء والصوفية المجمع عليهم بالتأويل في جانب الله تعالى، ومنعتم مثله في حقكم، فأفٍ لهذا عقلاً، فكيف بالنظر إلى الدين؟".انتهى
وعندما تحدث البقاعي عن عدم جواز التوقف في تكفير أهل الحلول والاتحاد ، تدخّل عبد الرحمن وكيل ووضع هذا العنوان (المتوقف في تكفير الصوفية)!! لكلام البقاعي الآتي : "ولا يسع أحدًا أن يقول أنا واقف أو ساكت لا أثبت ولا أنفي لأن ذلك يقتضي الكفر، لأن الكافر من أنكر ما عُلم من الدين بالضرورة، ومن شك في كُفْر مثل هذا كَفَر! ولهذا قال ابن المقري في مختصر الروضة : (مَنْ شك في اليهود والنصارى وطائفة ابن عربي فهو كافر) ، وحكى القاضي عياض في الباب الثاني من القسم الرابع من الشفاء الإجماع على كفر من لم يكفر أحدًا من النصارى واليهود وكل من فارق دين المسلمين".انتهى ؛أرأيت كيف يكون التحريف والتغيير!

سادسًا؛ قلتُ في ردّي : [نحن لم نسمع أو نقرأ عن كتاب صنّف لأجل الرّد على ابن عربي غير كتاب الإمام البقاعي (تنبيه الغبي)]
فاعترض عليّ الأخ محمد المبارك قائلاً : "بل المؤلفات في الرد على أهل وحدة الوجود كثيرة"
عجيب والله! أنا أتحدّث عن شيء خاص: وهو كتاب أُلِّف لغرض واحد وهو الرد على ابن عربي، فيحدثني الأخ محمد عن المؤلّفات التي ترد على أهل وحدة الوجود!!! ليس ذلك فحسب بل راح يعرّفني بابن عربي وبجهود علماء المسلمين في التصدي لتلك العقيدة!!!
أقول : يا أخ محمد أرجو أن تتنبّه إلى كلامي جيّدًا ، ولا تبتعد عنه كثيرًا ، أنا لم أتحدّث عن طائفة القائلين بوحدة الوجود لا من جهة التعريف بهم ولا من جهة الدفاع عنهم ولا من جهة ما صُنِّفَ في الردّ عليهم ، حتى تحدثني في اعتراضاتك عن تلك الطائفة وخطرها وموقف علمائنا منها! فليس موضوع الرد الذي كتبتُه الحديث عن تلك الطائفة ولم يكن يهمني الخوض فيه هناك، وإن كنتَ تحب أن تفتح هذا الموضوع معي خارج بحثنا في الأمير ، فهذا ممكن ولكن بعد الفراغ من بحث الأمير. ولكن أن تخاطبني وكأنني أجهل هذا الموضوع أو أقف في صف الوجوديين الضالين!! فهذا ما لا أرضاه منك.
وأمّا عن جهود علماء المسلمين في التصدي للقائلين بوحدة الوجود أو الحلول والاتحاد ، فاطمئن يا أخي ، فإنني على اطلاع واسع على أقوالهم وفتاويهم ورسائلهم في هذا الخصوص، وعندي من كلامهم الكثير الكثير مما لا تجده في الكتب التي بين يديك ، أو في الإنترنت وموسوعاتها التي تستعين بها! وكنتُ قد كتبتُ مقالاً عن ابن عربي طلبه مني الإخوة في القسم العلمي بموقع الصوفية، فأرسلته إليهم ، فقاموا باختصاره وصوغه على النحو الذي رأوه يناسب الموقع ثم نشروه من سنوات، ولعلّك اطلعتَ عليه ولكنك لا تعرف من كتبَ أصلَه!
في الحلقة الأولى ذكرتُ لك أنّ العلماء تصدوا لابن عربي في كتبهم على اختلاف موضوعاتها سواء الكتب الفقهية أو الحديثية أو كتب التراجم التي ترجمت لابن عربي وانتقدته ، مثل (ميزان الاعتدال) و(لسان الميزان) و(سير أعلام النبلاء) و(العقد الثمين في تاريخ البلد الأمين) لتقي الدين الفاسي، وغيرها من الكتب. وأوردت بعض كلامهم وذكرتُ بعض أسمائهم ، بإيجاز وكل ذلك في معرض توضيح مسألة هامة وهي أنّ كل هؤلاء العلماء كانوا أشد وأقسى في عباراتهم وأحكامهم على ابن عربي ، من الشيخ ابن تيمية رحمه الله. وأنهم كثيرون في كل عصر ، وأن كتاب الإمام البرهان البقاعي هو أوسع وأشد كتاب كُتِب في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأنه كان بحوزة الشيخ محمد نصيف ، وكل تلك الكتب كانت موجودة، فعن أي كتاب كان يسأل الشيخ نصيف؟!
وأنتَ لو نظرت في كتاب البقاعي لوجدته لا نظير له في موضوعه، ولم يُسْبق إليه، فقد عالج انحرافات الحلوليين والوجوديين وفصّل القول في ذلك ، وأتى بطامّات ابن عربي التي في الفصوص والفتوحات وغيرها من كتبه، وردّ عليها ففنّدها ، واستشهد بكلام العلماء وأورد فتاويهم في ابن عربي ومن على نهجه، وقعّد القواعد في تكفيره ووجوب ذلك ، وردّ على حجج المدافعين عنه فأسقطها، ولم يدع شاردة ولا واردة تخص الموضوع إلاّ وأتى بها، وجمع كل ما قيل في ابن عربي. فصار كتابه مرجعًا لمن بعده ، وهو إلى اليوم المرجع الأهم والأكبر لكل من يريد الوقوف على حقيقة ابن عربي.
ولعلمك أخي محمد فإنّ معظم الكتب التي ذكرتَها في اعتراضك قد ذكرها البقاعي في كتابه وهو أوّل من نبّه إلى بعضها مما لم يُعثر عليه ، والذي جمع تلك القائمة جمعها معتمدًا على كتاب البقاعي.
وكذلك أسماء العلماء الذين ذكرتَ أنهم كفّروا ابن عربي فإنّ الذي أوردها وجمعها إنما هو الإمام البقاعي في كتابه ، والكل يقتبس منه ويحيل عليه. والمقال الموجود في موقع الصوفية عن ابن عربي وابن الفارض، هو أوّل محاولة قمنا بها لتفريغ محتوى كتابيّ البقاعي في الرد على ابن عربي وابن الفارض. 
إذن فكما ترى فإنّ كل ما أتيتَ به وتكثّرت به علينا إنما هو مأخوذٌ من كتاب (تنبيه الغبي) للبقاعي!!! فما جوابك؟ وهل فهمت الآن لماذا أشدد على مسألة تفرّد كتاب البقاعي؟
وعلى كل حال هناك أخطاء يجب أن أنبّهك عليها:
· إنّ أسماء العلماء الذين أوردتهم وقلت أنهم كفّروا ابن عربي . هم ليسوا كذلك!
فمنهم من كفّر ابن الفارض فقط، ومنهم من ذمّ ابن عربي ولم يكفره، ومنهم من تكلّم بكلام عام في الرجلين ، ومنهم من تكلّم على كتب ابن عربي وحكم عليها دون إطلاق الحكم على شخصه، و... والإمام البقاعي أورد ذلك بأمانة ودقّة. فنقل ألفاظهم بحروفها.
أمّا أنت فأطلقت الكلام والأحكام ، ولو طُلِبَ منك أن تسوق كلام كل واحد منهم في تكفير ابن عربي لما استطعت ، وكان مرجعك إلى كتاب البقاعي ولابد!
· إنّ الكتب التي أوردتَها هي في الرد على أهل وحدة الوجود بوجه عام كما ذكرت بنفسك ، فلا محلّ لذكرها في اعتراضك عليّ وأنا أتحدث عن الكتب التي ترد على ابن عربي فحسب!! وما يُنسب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بهذا الخصوص إنما هي فتاوى وضعها جوابًا على أسئلة وردته أو بيانًا لحقائق عرضت له أثناء بحوثه الكبيرة والقيّمة. وهو لم يفردها كمصنف مستقل أو يضع لها عنوانًا خاصًّا ، وإنما هذا فعل جديد قام به المعتنون بتراثه والناشرون له. 
ولمزيد من التوضيح أضرب لك مثالاً:
ذكرتَ ضمن الكتب كتابًا بعنوان: (الرد على ابن سبعين وابن عربي، لمحمد البساطي).!
ومحمد البساطي هو : القاضي المالكي المصري شمس الدين أبو يوسف محمد بن أحمد البساطي ولد (756ـ 842هـ)، له عدّة مصنفات، ونُسِبَ إليه مصنف: شرح تائية ابن الفارض. بيّن فيها أنّ ما يدعو إليه ابن الفارض وينعق به من وحدة الوجود هو كفرٌ محض. وقد ذكر الحافظ السخاوي أنّ ذلك المصنف لم يثبت عنده! قال في ترجمته للبساطي عند ذكر مصنّفاته : ((...وغير ذلك مما لمْ يَظْهَرْ :كمصنفٍ في ابن عربي ، وشرح للتائية والفارضية فيما قيل مما لم يثبت أمرهما عندي)).انتهى
أقول : ولكن الأمر الثابت عنه أنّه مع إنكاره على أهل وحدة الوجود والحلول ، كان يرفض التصريح بكفر ابن عربي!! فقد ذكر الحافظ السخاوي : ((أنّ القاضي محمد الدفري المالكي كان ممن قام على بعض معتقدي ابن عربي، واستكثر من الاستفتاء في ذلك، وصار بينه وبين الشمس البساطي وحشة ومخاشنة بسبب امتناع البساطي من الكتابة بتكفير ابن عربي! معلّلاً ذلك بانتقاله إلى الآخرة ونحو هذا ، واستمرّ الدفري قائمًا في ذلك مباينًا للبساطي حتى مات)).انتهى
ليس ذلك فحسب ، بل إنّ القاضي البساطي صار بينه وبين العلاء محمد البخاري خصومة ووحشة عندما تباحثا في الوحدة المطلقة ومذهب ابن عربي ، وقد جرى ذلك في القاهرة بمجلس العلاء ثم في حضور (السلطان الأشرف) وكان العلاء ممن كفّر ابن عربي فظهر على البساطي.
وعندما كتب الشمس البساطي تقريظًا لكتاب (الرد الوافر على من زعم أن من أطلق على ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام كافر) للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي، أجاد فيه ولمح بالحطّ على العلاء البخاري لأجل تجاذبهما في ابن عربي!! ذكر ذلك الحافظ السخاوي.
والعلاء محمد البخاري هو من الذين كفّروا ابن عربي وابن تيمية أيضًا، وكذلك فعل تقي الدين الحصني!
وبدأ ذلك عندما كان يُسأل العلاء البخاري عن مقالات التقي ابن تيمية التي انفرد بها فيجيب بما يظهر له من الخطأ فيها ويّنفر عنه، إلى أن استحكم أمره عنده فصرح بتبديعه ثم تكفيره ثم صار يصرح في مجلسه بأن من أطلق على ابن تيمية أنه شيخ الإسلام فهو بهذا الإطلاق كافر! وكان ذلك في مجلسه عندما سُئل عن مسألة الطلاق. فاستنفر حافظ الشام ابن ناصر الدين ونافح عن ابن تيمية في كتابه (الرد الوافر). وهذا أيضًا مما قاله الحافظ السخاوي .
إذن البساطي جرت بينه وبين أقرانه خصومات وخشونات لكونه أبى تكفير ابن عربي (مع تشنيعه على مذهبه)، فكيف تجعله يا أخ محمد من الذين كفّروا ابن عربي؟! وتنسب له كتابًا لم يذكره أحدٌ ممن ترجم له؟!
مثال ثاني؛ ذكرتَ كتابًا بعنوان: (كشف الغطاء عن حقيقة التوحيد وبيان حال ابن عربي وأتباعه المارقين)، للحسين الأهدل.
والأهدل هو :بدر الدين أبو محمد الحسين بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد اليمني الشافعي وهو من أعيان الصوفية في اليمن! المعروف بابن الأهدل المتوفى ببلده سنة 855 هـ . وهو صاحب كتاب (الباهر في مناقب الشيخ عبد القادر - قدس سره) ، وكتاب (الرسائل المرضية في نصر مذهب الأشعرية وبيان فساد مذهب الحشوية)، وله (قصيدة في الحث على تعلم العلم وتعيين ما يعتمد من العلم والكتب في الشرع والتصوف على ذوق ابن عربي)!
وله مصنف لطيف بعنوان (كشف الغطاء عن حقائق التوحيد وعقائد الموحدين) ، ورَدَ عنوانه هكذا لا كما ذكرته يا أخ محمد. وهو في كتابه كان يروي وينقل كلام العلماء في ابن الفارض وابن عربي، ويبيّن مراميهم ، ويمكنك أن تراجع كتاب البقاعي لتقف على النقول التي أوردها منه.
مثال ثالث؛ ذكرتَ كتاب (تسفيه الغبي في تنزيه ابن عربي)، للشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الحلبي.
المتوفى : سنة (952هـ)!! وهذا الكتاب ألّفه الحلبي ردًا على كتاب السيوطي (تنزيه ابن عربي)!
وهو دليل آخر على عدم صحة ما ذكرته من تراجع السيوطي المتوفى سنة (911هـ)! 
وأمّا كتاب (الحجة الدامغة لرجال الفصوص الزايغة)، فهو على الأغلب لابن فهد المكي: عبد العزيز بن عمر بن محمد ، (850 ـ 921هـ). وليس لابن المقري.

يا أخ محمد : هناك فرق كبير بين بيان موقفك من مذهبٍ ما ورفضك له، وبين تلفيق الكلام عليه دون تثبّت أو برهان! نحن متّفقون في الرد على الحلوليين وأهل الوحدة والتبرّي من معتقداتهم، ولكننا مختلفونا في المنهج!
فأنا أعتمد على الكلام الثابت والواضح والمتفق عليه ، دون الزيادة عليه أو النقصان، وفيما ثبت كفاية وغنية. وأرفض إلقاء الكلام على عواهنه، وجمع المعلومات دون تمحيصها ، والاحتجاج بما لا يصلح أو بمن لا يُلتفت إلى كلامه!
ولا داعي لأن تعرض عليّ جواب الإمام ابن تيمية في الرد على القائلين بإيمان فرعون ضمن وقفاتك أو استفساراتك! 
يا أخ محمد ما الخبر؟ تشرح لي عقيدة وحدة الوجود ثم تضع رسالة فرعون ، وبعد ذلك تشرح لي عن ابن عربي وأقوال العلماء فيه...؟!
وكأنّك تخاطب صوفيًا من أتباع ابن عربي أو محبّيه!!
وإذا كنتَ تجهلني فاعلم أنني مذ كنتُ فتيًّا وأنا أجابه أصحاب هذا المذهب بكل ما أوتيت، وأفضح مخازيهم وأباطيلهم.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

سابعًا؛ أنت في مقالك "فك الشفرة" شككت بنسب الأمير عبد القادر، وزعمت أنّه ادّعاه ، وأوردتَ له عمود نسب مضحك لم يذكره أحد من المؤرخين أو النسابة، واتهمته بأنه فعل ذلك لأنه يسعى للحصول على القطبية. كل ذلك دون أي بيّنة أو برهان، وإنما مجرّد كلام لا وزن له ولا صدقيّة.
وقد أجبتك في ردّي وبيّنتُ لك فظاعة ما ادّعيته واتهمتَ به الأمير. وأثبتُ لك بالدليل القاطع أنّ كتب الأنساب والتواريخ أثبتت نسب آباء الأمير قبل ولادة الأمير بقرون!! وذكرت لك عمود نسبه الصحيح الذي أجمع عليه أهل هذا الشأن. وطالبتك بإثبات دعواك أنّ الأمير كان يسعى للقطبية!
وفي إشاداتك (اعتراضاتك) لم أجدك تتراجع عن تشكيكك في نسبه! وإنما اكتفيت بقولك: الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم. يا سلام!!
يا أخ محمد : هذه المقولة تقال عندما تدخل إلى مدينةٍ ما زائرًا أو عابر سبيل فيسألُك أحدهم من أنت أو من أي العرب أنت؟ فتقول له أنا ابن فلان وجدّي فلان من بني كذا ، وأمي فلانة بنت فلان من بني كذا. فإذا اعترض أحدهم وقال لا نعرف أنّ لفلان ولدًا، أو ليس في بني كذا من اسمه فلان، أو من أشباه هذا الكلام.
فحينئذٍ يُقال لذلك المعترض: ألجم لسانك ولا تخض في أعراض الناس ، فالناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم. ولذلك تفصيل ليس هذا محلّه.
ولكن هذه المقولة لا تُقال لمن يزعم أنّه منسوب إلى رجل يفصل بينهما قرون من الزمن!
فإذا أتانا اليوم رجل وادّعى أنّه من آل بيت النبي ـ يعني يدّعي نسبًا يعود إلى خمسة عشر قرنًاـ فلا نقبل ذلك منه بدعوى أنّ الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم! وإنما لا بد له من إحضار الأدلّة والمواثيق التي تثبت ما يدّعيه.
وإنّ الأدلّة المثبِتة لنسب الأمير وأسرته من قبله لآل البيت، هي من الكثرة والقوة والشهرة التي يقلّ نظيرها في أنساب غيره. وإنّ تسلسل آبائه وتراجمهم الموجودة في كل عصر مما يعزّ وجوده عند غيره ممن ينتسبون إلى آل البيت. فبعد كل هذا لا يُقال الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم!!
بل يُقال أستغفر الله العظيم مما افتريته على هذا الرجل ، ولابد من الإقرار بنسبه، بعد الأدلّة الساطعة بتواتر نسبه.
وكذلك لم تأت بأي دليل على دعواك أنه يريد القطبية، وبدلاً من ذلك تمسّكت بقولي "وللفائدة فإن درجة القطبية عند المتصوفة لا يشترط فيها النسب أبدًا ، وهذا معروف في كتبهم الكبرى"، ورحت تسرد لنا مقالاً طويلاً للأخ محمد الصمداني ، لا يصلح للاحتجاج في هذا الخصوص!
يا أخ محمد : إذا كنتَ تريد أن تثبت على الصوفية مسألةً فعليك أن تحضرها من كتبهم ، وتستشهد بأقوالهم المعتمدة لديهم، لا أن تعتمد على كلام شخص ليس منهم ومخالف لهم.
وأنا عندما حررتُ لك المسألة عندهم كنتُ معتمدًا على كتبهم وكلام علمائهم المحققين.
يقول أحد أشهر علماء الصوفية في عصرنا الحديث وهو الشيخ عبد الله بن الصديق الغماري، في كتابه (أولياء وكرامات ـ النقض المبرم لرسالة الشرف المحتم) : تحت عنوان ((فكرة الأقطاب الأربعة لا أصل لها : لقد اشتهر في مصر، فكرة الأقطاب الأربعة، وأنّ السيد البدوي أحدهم. ولا ندري مستندهم في هذه الفكرة، وفي الصوفيّة أقطاب يفوقون هؤلاء الأربعة، مثل سيدي عبد السلام بن مشيش وتلميذه أبي الحسن الشاذلي، وأبي مدين الغوث وتلميذه ابن العربي الحاتمي.....إلى أن قال : ثم كون السيد أحمد البدوي أحد الأقطاب الأربعة، ليس بصحيح، بل هو لم يبلغ درجة القطبانية... ثم قال عن البدوي : إنه مجذوب وليس بقطب)).انتهى ص29
وقال أيضًا : ((والحقيقة أنّ الرفاعي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لم يثبت له الشرف إلاّ بعد موته بمدّة، حين ظهرت فكرة الأقطاب الأربعة، وكان هو أحدهم، وعزَّ على بعض أتباعه ألاّ يكون شريفًا مثل إخوانه الأقطاب الثلاثة : الجيلي والبدوي والدسوقي، فأُنشِأَ له نسبًا يتصل بالحسين ـ عليه السلام ـ ولكن أبا الهدى الصيادي الرفاعي لم يكتف بهذا، بل أنشأ له نسبًا أيضًا يتصل بالحسن ـ عليه السلام ـ وبذلك صار الشيخ الرفاعي حسينيًا وحسنيًا، وامتاز على زملائه بالجمع بين الشرفين)).انتهى بحروفه ص16
أرأيت يا أخي! إنّ الصوفيّة لا يقولون باشتراط النسب الشريف لنيل درجة القطبيّة ، بدليل أنّ أكبر أقطابهم وأهمّهم ليسوا من الأشراف ولم يُنشئ لهم أحدٌ من الصوفيّة نسبًا إلى الحسن أو الحسين! وأكبر مثال الشيخ محيي الدين ابن عربي الحاتمي، وأبو مدين الغوث ، وأبو العباس المرسي، وابن عطاء الله، وأبو القاسم القشيري ، وأبو بكر الشبلي ، وسيد الطائفة الجُنيد، ...
وهذا كلام الغماري الصوفي الصريح في نفي النسب عن القطب الرفاعي ، وفي نفي حصر الأقطاب بالأربعة أصلاً. 
فكيف تقبل يا أخ محمد أن تعترض على هذا الكلام الصادر من القوم أنفسهم ، بكلام صادر عن شخص من خصومهم وبعيد عن أصولهم؟! مع أنّه في مقاله ساق كلامًا لبعض أعلام الصوفيّة يرد اشتراط النسب الشريف في القطب! فلماذا لم تتنبّه له؟! 
والكلام الذي استدّل به من كتاب (صحاح الأخبار) إنما هو لأحد الرفاعيّة المتعصّبين للرفاعي، وهذا الكتاب إنما وضعه مؤلّفه لغرض أساسي وهو محاولة إثبات النسب المزعوم لأحمد الرفاعي. وبيّنتُ لك آنفًا أنّ الرفاعيّة هم الذين ابتدعوا واخترعوا شرط النسب الشريف لكي يرفعوا من شأن إمامهم أحمد الرفاعي. ألم تقرأ مقولته السخيفة التي يحاول فيها رفع شأن شيخه الرفاعي فوق الجيلاني : "وقال جماعة : قد يمكن أن يسقط المحاذي الذي ليس بشريف على مرتبة الغوثية ، ويتصرف بمنـزلتها من طريق تسلق المرتبة الصديقية ؛ ولكن يكون ذلك إذا لم يكن في عصره منأهل البيت من تحمل طينته عبء المنـزلة ، فيكون تصرف ذلك الرجل تصرف خلعة لا تصرف مرتبة ، فهو يتصرف بالخلعة التي ألقيت عليه من الغوث الشريف المتوفى والمنخلع عن مرتبة التصرف تمكناً بمحبة الله ، و إعراضاً عن غيره ، كما وقع لسيدنا أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله عنه حين نودي للغوثية بعد أن رُفِع له علمها في الأكوان ، فأعرض عن مشغلتها، و تململ على الباب ، وقال : "بالله العفو العفو" ، واتخذ ذريعته لذلك الجد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقبل الله منه ، وأفرغت عنه الخلعة للشيخ عبدالقادر الجيلي قدس سره ، فتصرف بها مدة حياته حتى مات ، ثم رفع علم الغوثية الجامعة والتصرف المحض للسيد أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله تعالى عنه بإعادة خلعته الأصلية ، فاشتهر بأبي العلمين في الكونين ، وكان لما رفع له العلم الثاني أراد أن يتجرد عن التصرف لربه ، والله تعالى قسم له نيل الوراثة المحمدية أدباً وتصرفاً ، فلما أراد التنصل من المرتبة بالبكاء والتذلل أحاطه نداء الغيب من كل جانب أن تأدب ، فامتثل ، وبقيَ على حاله في منزلته حتى تمكن فيها بالترقي عنها إلى ما هو أعظم منها ، وما من نعمة تفرغ على العبد إلا وفي خزانة الكرم ما هو اعظم وأجل منها".انتهى
أرأيت إنّه يريد نفي النسب الشريف عن عبد القادر الجيلاني ، عن طريق إثباته للرفاعي ، والحقيقة أنّ كلاهما لا يصحّ نسبه إلى آل البيت، وهما لم يدّعيا النسب، وإنما ادّعاه المتأخّرون من أتباعهما. 
إذن فالمسألة خاصّة بالرفاعيّة ، وليست من أصول الصوفيّة المعتمد عليها. ولذلك كان الاعتماد على أقوال المتعصّبين للرفاعي ، خطأً علميًا.
هذا فيما يخص مسألة القطبية وادعاء النسب.
ثمّ إنّك يا أخ محمد وصفت مقال الأخ الصمداني بأنّه : مقالٌ مدعَّمٌ بالتوثيق وعزو النقول! وهذا صحيح وواضح من خلال الحواشي وأسماء المراجع الكثيرة التي لم يكن لها أي وجود في مقالك "فك الشفرة" ، ولكن هذا لا يجعل من المقال مرجعًا يحتجّ به بوجه عام في كل ما جاء به! 

وللعلم فإنني وقفتُ على مقال الأخ محمد حسين الصمداني من أربع سنوات ، وسجّلتُ ملاحظاتي على المقال، الإيجابيّة والسلبيّة، وأرسلتها للأخ الصمداني، فاتّصل بي هاتفيًّا ، وأبدى سروره برسالتي وملاحظاتي على مقاله، وكان غاية في اللطف والأدب والدماثة، وجرت بعد ذلك عدّة مراسلات بيني وبينه، وقد تقبّل نقدي بصدر رحب ، ورجع عن الأخطاء التي نبّهته عليها، وأبدى عذره في سبب وقوع ذلك منه، وهذا من إنصافه ، وأنا أثمّن له موقفه، وأعربَ عن سروره بثبوت نسب الأمير وعدم صحة ما توهّمه، وطلب مني أن أكتب بحثًا مفصّلاً في هذا الخصوص لينشره في موقعه الخاص، كي يتبيّن للقرّاء الصواب من الخطأ! ولكن يبدو أن ما يُنشر في الإنترنت يبقى ما بقيت الإنترنت!!
وأنا لا أريد أن أذكر مؤاخذاتي على مقال الأخ الصمداني ضمن هذا الجواب ، ولكن أنا مضطر إلى الإشارة لبعضها لك حتى تتبيّن الحق.
فمن ذلك أنه اعتمد على كتاب (سيرة الأمير عبد القادر) الذي حققه الدكتور يحيى بوعزيز ، في نسبة الأمير إلى عبد القادر الجيلاني، وهذا الكتاب عند المحققين إنما هو من وضع أحد الفرنسيين، لذلك وردت فيه أخطاء ومغالطات كثيرة، ومنها مسألة عمود النسب والانتساب للجيلاني. والأستاذ بوعزيز لا علم له بالأنساب لذلك لم يتنبّه إلى ذلك.
وكذلك أخطأ في مسألة عمود النسب الخاص بالأمير ، والتبس عليه الأمر. ولكنني يا أخ محمد قد بيّنتُ لك تفاصيل الموضوع بدقة، فلماذا تتركها وتعود إلى كلام لآخرين وقعوا في نفس خطئك؟

وأذكّرك بما رواه الأخ الصمداني في مقاله عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة أنه قال : ((…الأنساب المشهورة أمرها ظاهر متدارك مثل الشمس لا يقدر العدو أن يطفئه، وكذلك إسلام الرجل وصحة إيمانه بالله والرسول أمر لا يخفى ، وصاحب النسب والدين لو أراد عدوه أن يبطل نسبه ودينه ، وله هذه الشهرة ، لم يمكنه ذلك ، فإنَّ هذا مما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله ، ولا يجوز أن تتفق على ذلك أقوال العلمآء )).انتهى
وهل أعجبتك القصّة التي جاءت في أوّل المقال؟ :مدخل صوفي يدعي النسب أمام الحجرة النبوية 
" .. أخبرني شريفٌ حسيني بأنه توجه لحج بيت الله الحرام و زيارة قبر نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام ، لا حرمنا الله وسائر المسلمين من التوجه لتلك البقاع الشريفة المعظمة المطهرة المنيفة ، وصادف الحال في تلك السنة أن سافر بقصد الحج السيد محمد ... ، المدرس بكلية القرويين ، واجتمع الشريف الحسيني المغربي مع أشرقي المذكور بالمدينة المنورة بباب الحجرة النبوية ؛ فالشريف المذكور كان يتكلم مع أحدٍ بباب الحجرة الشريفة ، و أشرقي المذكور كان يتكلم مع شريف من شرفاء المدينة المنورة ، إذ قال أشرقي للشريف الذي كان يتكلم معه : " نحن شرفاء أبناء عمكم " ، و سمعه الشربف الحسيني المغربي ، الذي قال لي :" والله ما تم كلامه حتى عاقبه الله على قوله ، و مرض، و سافر من المدينة المنورة إلى هذه الحضرة ، ولا زال بها مريضاً".انتهى
لأنني لم أجدك علّقت عليها ، وأنت الذي تنتقد قصص الصوفيّة الخرافية والباردة! 
لقد كتبتُ عشر صفحات في نقدي لبعض ما ورد في هذا المقال، ولكنني لا أرغب في نشرها كي لا يُساء فهمي، ويتحوّل ردّي عليك إلى رد على الأخ الصمداني. وإذا كنتَ حريصًا على معرفة مواضع الخلل في ذلك المقال ، فيمكن أن أرسله لك خاصّة.

وختامًا أقول: لقد أجبتك منذ الآن على جميع اعتراضاتك أو وقفاتك ، وعالجتُ هذه المطوّلات التي أرهقتني بها ولم تُكلّف نفسك عناء التمحيص فيها، لكي تعلم أنني لن أجيب على اعتراضات من هذا القبيل مرّة أخرى، ولستُ مستعدًّا لإضاعة المزيد من الوقت في تتبع غرائبك التي تجمعها من هنا وهناك.
أمّا إذا كانت لك استفسارات عن موضوعنا الأصلي وهو الأمير عبد القادر، أو أتيت بإثباتات حقيقيّة بخصوص التهم التي وجّهتها إليه، فلا مانع عندي من معالجتها.
والله يعلم أنني في كل ما قلته في جوابي هذا كنت أريد به النصح لك ولجميع من يكتب وينشر، كي لا ينساق وراء كل ما يقرأه أو تقع عليه عيناه فيصدقه ويعتمد عليه دون أدنى بحث أو تمحيص أو تحقق؛ ولا أريد به الإساءة إلى أحد أو النيل من أحد ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا جميعًا ممن يستمعون القول فيتّبعون أحسنه ، وأن يجعلنا من الوقافين عند حدود الله، والراجعين عن الخطأ.
وأستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه، وحسبي الله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب.

خلدون بن مكّي الحسني

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمت

----------


## محمد المبارك

> وإنّ الأدلّة المثبِتة لنسب الأمير وأسرته من قبله لآل البيت، هي من الكثرة والقوة والشهرة التي يقلّ نظيرها في أنساب غيره. وإنّ تسلسل آبائه وتراجمهم الموجودة في كل عصر مما يعزّ وجوده عند غيره ممن ينتسبون إلى آل البيت. [/font][/center]


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا العزيز .
و اذكركم شيخنا الفاضل  بدرة من بديع كلامكم .
و هو قولكم 



> ..............والموضوع علمي بحت لا دخل للعواطف فيه ، 
> .............وأرجو منك يا أخي أنّك إذا وجدت في كلامي أيّ شدة أن تتقبلها بصدر رحب من أخيك، فطبيعة الكتابة النقدية كما تعلم جافة ، بل إنّ الكتابة بحد ذاتها فيها جفاف إذا لم تكن تسمع أو ترى الكاتب ، .............................


أما بالنسبة لظنكم اني أرد نسب لأمير عبدالقادر .
فمن محمد المبارك حتى يشكك في نسب فلان أوعلان !
فكيف بمن ينتسب الى الشجرة النبوية .
و إنما أوردتُ ذلك المبحث ،و هو  ما سطَّره الباحث الشريف محمد حسين الصمداني حتى يعلمَ القارئ أن المسألة جرى فيها البحث بشكلٍ ما ، و أن هناك من استشكل هذا الأمر بناءً على اختلاف سلسلتي نسب للأمير عبدالقادر في كل من :كتاب " تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر وأخبار الجزائر "، و كتاب " ملتقى الأطراف " ، و أنها ليست من بنات أفكار "صاحب المقال".

وبالنسبة لما ذكرتم من الاستشكالات فلعلها تتضح أكثر بعد انتهاء سلسلة "الإشادات" و التي لا ترونها كذلك ، مع اصراري على الإشادة بكل من استفدتُ منه وعلى رأسهم الشيخ خلدون و الذي نكنُّ له كل محبة و احترام و تقدير ، لا سيما و هو من القلَّة الباقية الذين قاموا بواجب النصح و الرد على مروجي التصوف الباطني في الديار الشامية حرسها الله ، بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل و أنجح مساعيكم .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكما ..

قال الأخ محمد : ( فلعلها تتضح أكثر بعد انتهاء سلسلة "الإشادات"  ) .

فأقترح أن ( ينتهي ) منها ، ثم نستمع لمداخلة أو مداخلات الشيخ خلدون .. وأرجو أن لا يحرمنا من فوائده ، وهو - وإن كان سيتعب فيها - إلا أنها مما سيبقى ، وينتفع بها كثيرون من أماكن مختلفة ؛ فليحتسب ..

وفقكم الله ..

----------


## محمد المبارك

> وكنت فهمت من كلامه السابق أنه موضوعه هذا سيكون مشتملاً على استفسارات يريد أن يعرضها عليّ ، ولكن الذي وجدته فيها إلى الآن إنما هو اعتراضات! أي ليست إشادات ولا استفسارات!


استاذي العزيز لا شك أن هذه الإشادات  متجهةٌ في الأصل الى المنهجية العلمية و الاسلوب الرصين و الفكر المتقد ، و  لا تُعطي بالحتمية نفس النتائج في جميع الجزئيات ، بل افترض بقاء حصيلة من الآراء غير المتطابقة تماماً في الموضوع .
ثم كيف يكون هناك حوارٌ بين طرفين إذا لم يدلِّل كلُّ منهما الى ما توصَّل اليه وفق المعطيات العلمية المجرَّدة .

أمَّا بالنسبة لأسلوب الطرح فإني أذكركم بما كنتُ أشَرتُ اليه في أول "الإشادات "



> [center]
> ولي حول تلكم المباحث وقفات واستفسارات ـ وان عرضتُها باسلوب التقرير فذلك من لوازم الإنشاء و أصول التحرير ـ أورِدها ـ  شاء الله ـ في حلقات ، نظرا لاشتغال البال و تضايق الأوقات .[/size]

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

وفيكم بارك الله يا شيخ سليمان ، وأنا هنا معكم في هذا المنتدى لأفيد وأستفيد ، ومعاذ الله أن أبخل على إخواني بأي معلومة مفيدة ، والبحث العلمي للوصول إلى الحقيقة والتثبّت من المعلومات هو متعة رغم كل الصعوبات والمشاق التي يعانيها الباحث ، وكما يقول الفخر الرازي :"كلُّ شهوات ابن آدم لِدَفْع أَلم ، إلاّ العلم فهو اللذّة"
والباحث عندما يجد في الناس مَن يستفيد مِن نتائج بحوثه ويقدّرها ويعمل بها ، فإنّه ينسى تعبه ويتحمّس لمزيد من البحث والتنقيب. وأنا إن شاء الله محتسبٌ ، وأسأل الله القَبول. 
ورحم الله شيخنا المحدِّث عبد القادر الأرناؤوط ، الذي كان كثيرًا ما يذكرنا بمقولة بشر الحافي: 
"يا أصحاب الحديث أدوا زكاة الحديث ، من كل مئتي حديث خمسة أحاديث" 
هكذا كان يرويها، ويقصد بها : أنّ على المشتغل بالعلم أن يعمل به، ويؤدّيه إلى غيره.
ولأبرهن لك على أنني صابر ومحتسب، سأجيب على تعليقات الأخ محمد المبارك الأخيرة، وذلك دفعًا للالتباس والظن ، وحتى لا نغرق في بحر من ورق. فأرجو منه أن يتفهّمني تمامًا ، ولا يذهب بعيدًا في ظنونه.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الحمد لله وبعد:
أخي محمد المبارك هداني الله وإيّاك إلى الحق، أخبرتك سابقًا في أكثر من موضع، واليوم أعود فأخبرك أنني ـ في كل تعليقاتي ومؤاخذاتي الخاصة بالرد على مقالك "فك الشفرة" ـ لم أنطلق من العاطفة وليس في كل كلامي أي دوافع عاطفيّة أوحميّة أسرية! فلماذا أجدك تدندن على مسألة العاطفة دائمًا؟! 
أين وجدت في كل ردودي السابقة أو في جوابي الأخير كلامًا غير علمي أو غير موثّق ، حتى عددته عاطفيًا لا يجوز لي أن أذكره في معرض النقد العلمي؟!
أولاً؛ أنا لا أنزعج من النقد العلمي أبدًا، وكل من يوجّه إليّ نقدًا أو تصويبًا علميًا فإنّه يستحق تقديري وأنا له من الشاكرين.
وأنا لستُ منزعجًا من لهجة خطابك معي، فأنت تخاطبني بأدب واحترام واضحين ، بارك الله فيك، ولكنّ انزعاجي هو من النهج الذي مازلت تتبعه في معالجتك للموضوع.
فأنت في "فك الشفرة" لم تمحّص الأخبار التي سمعتها من التلفاز، ولم تتحقق من المعلومات التي وقفتَ عليها في المقالات المبثوثة في الإنترنت، ولم تبحث عن تفاصيل الموضوع في مظانّها المعتمدة. وإنما رحت تجمعها كيفما اتّفق وتصوغها على النحو الذي ارتأيته! فكانت النتيجة (الكارثيّة) كما يقال.
فوضعتُ بين يديك "سلسلة حلقات رد الشبهات" ، والتي هي بحوث محققة وممحصّة والمعلومات الواردة فيها ثابتة ومعتمدة ومتفق عليها ، والكتب والمراجع التي اعتمدتُ عليها هي لعلماء متخصصين في هذا الشأن، والنقول التي أتيتُ بها صحيحة ودقيقة وغير محرفة، والتحليلات والمناقشات التي وضعتها كانت مدعومة بالأدلة والبراهين . 
فماذا كان منك؟ كان أن عدتَ وأتيتني بمعلومات ومقالات من هنا وهناك ، دون أن تتعب نفسك بتمحيصها أو التحقق مما ورد فيها!
فاستعنتُ بالله وقلتُ ربِّ أفرغ عليّ صبرا، وأجريتُ بحثًا وتحقيقًا فيها وأعطيتك النتيجة العلمية الصحيحة التي تثبت بطلان كل ما أتيتَ به.
وإذا بك تترك كل ذلك ولا تعلّق عليه لا إقرارًا ولا نقدًا ، وإنما وقفتَ على جملة من كلامي ، تخيّلتَ أنها لم تكن علميّة وإنما هي عاطفيّة!!
فأجبتني قائلاً : ((إنما أوردتُ ذلك المبحث ، وهو ما سطَّره الباحث الشريف محمد حسين الصمداني حتى يعلمَ القارئ أن المسألة جرى فيها البحث بشكلٍ ما ، وأن هناك من استشكل هذا الأمر بناءً على اختلاف سلسلتي نسب للأمير عبد القادر في كل من :كتاب "تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبد القادر وأخبار الجزائر"، وكتاب "ملتقى الأطراف"، وأنها ليست من بنات أفكار "صاحب المقال")).انتهى
أقول: لقد أخبرتك في جوابي الأخير أن مقال الأخ الصمداني لا يصلح للاحتجاج في مسألة نسب الأمير، وقلتُ لك أنني رددتُ على ذلك المقال ، ولكنني لم أشأ أن أعرض ردّي كاملاً (مراعاة للأخ الصمداني) واكتفيتُ بالإشارة إلى خطئه في مسألة نسب الأمير. ولكن أنت الآن تضطرني للبيان دون الإشارة. 
فقولك : ((أن المسألة جرى فيها البحث بشكلٍ ما))!
فيا أخي إن كنت تراه بحثًا على نحوٍ ما! فهو دون شك على نحو غير علمي، بل أقول إنه لم يجر أي بحث، وإنما اكتفى بمعلومة خاطئة وعالجها بتسرّع.
وأمّا قولك : ((وأنها ليست من بنات أفكار "صاحب المقال"))!
فهذا ما أعجب منه وهذا الذي يثيرني في طريقة معالجتكم للأمور. فما رأيك إن قلتُ لك : بل هي من بنات أفكار صاحب المقال! أو بالأصح هي من أخطائه الفادحة!
وسأبيّن لك ذلك بالتفصيل حتى تقتنع تمامًا بالفرق بين المعلومات التي أسوقها إليك محققةً وبين ما تجده في كلام الآخرين الذين لا يبذلون الجهد في التحقق أو التثبّت!
قال الأخ الصمداني : ((والأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري يُساق نسبه على الوجه التالي : " عبدالقادر بن محي الدين بن المصطفى بن محمد بن أحمد بن المختار بن عبدالقادر بن أحمد المختار بن عبدالقادر -المعروف بـ"خدة " محشي صغرى السنوسي - بن أحمد القديم بن عبدالقادر بن محمد بن محمد بن عبدالقوي بن عبدالرزاق بن بن عبدالقادر الجيلاني … " ، وقد أورد الأمير محمد هذا النسب في كتابه :" تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر وأخبار الجزائر" 
وقد ذكر في ذلك الكتاب وغيره للأمير عبدالقادر سلسلتان من جهة الأطراف تنص عمود نسبه إلى الحسن والحسين ، وقد اعتمد إحداهما صاحب كتاب "ملتقى الأطراف" ، على أنها عمود نسب الأمير عبدالقادر المزعوم ، وهو واهمٌ في ذلك ، حيث أورد أن نسبه كالآتي ، قال :"هو الأمير عبدالقادر بن محي الدين بن مصطفى بن محمد بن المختار بن عبدالقادر بن أحمد المختار بن عبدالقادر بن أحمد ابن محمد ابن عبدالقوي بن خالد بن يوسف بن أحمد بن بشار بن محمد بن مسعود بن طاوس بن يعقوب بن عبدالقوي بن أحمد بن محمد بن إدريس الأصغر بن إدريس بن عبدالله المحض بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط ".
و للأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري شجرة نسب تضمنت عمود نسبه وبيان أحفاده)).انتهى 
إن الباحث الصمداني لم يرجع إلى كتاب تحفة الزائر لمحمد باشا مطلقًا. ومع ذلك فهو يصوغ الكلام على نحوٍ يشعر بأنه مطلع عليه ويأخذ عنه! وأنت إذا نظرتَ في الحاشية التي وضعها في نهاية نقله عن الكتاب ، فستجد أنه ذكر الجزء والصفحة وتاريخ الطبعة ، ثم أضاف أن ذلك بواسطة كتاب آخر لابن التهامي!!! هذه واحدة!
ثم نقل الباحث الصمداني عن محمد باشا في تحفة الزائر أنه أورد سلسلتي نسب للأمير تتضمن الأولى عمود نسب حسني والأخرى عمود نسب حُسينيّ!!! 
ولكنه هنا لم يضع حاشية ولم يشر إلى موضع هذا الكلام!! وهذه الثانية!!
ثمّ قال إن صاحب كتاب "ملتقى الأطراف" اعتمد إحدى السلسلتين الواردتين في تحفة الزائر بوصفها عمود النسب المزعوم للأمير! ووهّمه في ذلك!! ثم أورد تلك السلسلة وأحال في الحاشية إلى كتاب ملتقى الأطراف وذكر الصفحة. وهذه الثالثة!!!
وختم كلامه بقوله : ((وللأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري شجرة نسب تضمنت عمود نسبه وبيان أحفاده)) وأحال في الحاشية إلى ديوان الأمير بتحقيق ممدوح حقي وذكر الصفحة والطبعة! وهذه الرابعة!!!!
وإليك الحقيقة أخي محمد : إنّ محمد باشا في كتابه تحفة الزائر (بجميع طبعاته) لم يورد سوى سلسلة نسب واحدة للأمير وهي نفسها التي أوردها صاحب ملتقى الأطراف، وهي نفسها التي أجمع عليها كل من كتب في ترجمة الأمير وكل من كتب في بيان أنساب أشراف المغرب والجزائر، وليس للأمير عمود نسب غيرها. 
فكيف نسب الصمداني عمود النسب العجيب إلى تحفة الزائر؟! وكيف نسب إليه أنه أورد سلسلتين حسنية وحسينية، وهو لم يورد سوى سلسلة واحدة إدريسية حسنية؟!
ثمّ بناءً على ماذا وهَّم صاحب كتاب "ملتقى الأطراف" في اعتماده على السلسلة الصحيحة؟!!
وباءً على ماذا يقول عن نسب الأمير إنّه مزعوم؟! كل ذلك جزم به دون أن يتكلّف وضع حجة واحدة أو دليل!
وأمّا شجرة النسب التي أحال عليها في الديوان بتحقيق ممدوح حقي فليس فيها عمود النسب ولا بيان الأحفاد!!
أرأيت أخي محمد! فقرة صغيرة من تسعة أسطر (في ذلك البحث!) اشتملت على أربعة نقول وتعليقات عليها لم يصب الباحث في جميعها! (إما في النقل أو التعليق).
وعندما بعثتُ إليه بردي على مقاله من سنوات ، أقرّ بخطئه واعتذر لنفسه بأنه نقل ما وجده في كلام محقق كتاب (سيرة الأمير) ، واعتمد عليه، دون الرجوع إلى المصدر الأصلي! 
ولكن تبقى المصيبة: وهي أنّ مقال الأخ الصمداني انتشر وانتشرت معه تلك الأخطاء.
وأنت يا أخ محمد في مقالك "فك الشفرة" نقلت سلسلة نسب الأمير من مجلة (الفن والثقافة)!! وقلت إن محمد باشا في تحفة الزائر أورد سلسلة تختلف عنها كليًا، وكانت النتيجة أنك قلت : وهذا مما يُضعف الثقة بنسب الأمير!!
فلا فرق بين ما فعله الأخ الصمداني وبين ما فعلته أنت، كلاكما لم ينقل من المصادر التي يتحدث عنها أو من المراجع المتخصصة في هذا الشأن ، وكلاكما لم تبذلا الجهد في تقصي نسب الأمير، ولم تسألا أحدًا من المشتغلين بهذا الاختصاص ، وإنما تسرّعتما كثيرًا في إطلاق الحكم، والسبب واضح!!
وقد بيّنتُ لك يا أخ محمد الخطأ الذي ارتكبته في مقالك عندما شككت بنسب الأمير وفصّلتُ لك في الموضوع ، ففاجأتني عندما لم أجدك تبيّن اقتناعك بما أتيتك به، ورحت تسرد عليّ مقال الأخ الصمداني الذي وقع في نفس ما وقعتَ به من الخطأ.
أنا لا أنزعج من الحديث في هذه المسألة بعلم ، ولكن الذي يزعجني هو الحديث فيها بغير علم!
مثال: قرأت مرّةً تعليقًا عجيبًا لأحدهم في مجلّة يرد فيه على بحث كتبه أحد الباحثين المتخصصين في علم الحديث، عن حديثٍ معيّن ، وكان ذلك الباحث قد أثبتَ بعض الألفاظ التي تروى للحديث، وذلك بعد دراسة وتمحيص وتتبع دقيق لطرق الحديث ورواياته. 
ومما جاء في كلام المعلّق قوله : إن الباحث قد أخطأ في إثباته لتلك الألفاظ في الحديث، فالحديث لا يروى كذلك، فقد أورده الدكتور عمارة في مقالٍ له في مجلة العربي(عدد كذا) دون تلك الألفاظ ، وكذلك أورده الأستاذ الهويدي في مقاله في مجلة المجلة(عدد كذا) دون تلك الألفاظ أيضًا. والحديث مروي كذلك في أحد أهم المراجع الإسلامية (انظر إحياء علوم الدين الجزء كذا والصفحة كذا). 
فماذا تتوقع يا أخ محمد أن يكون شعور الباحث عندما يقرأ ذلك التعليق على بحثه الذي تعب في تحقيقه وإنجازه؟
· وأمّا قولك : ((ثم كيف يكون هناك حوارٌ بين طرفين إذا لم يدلِّل كلُّ منهما إلى ما توصَّل إليه وفق المعطيات العلمية المجرَّدة)).انتهى
فهذا ما أطلبه منك يا أخي وهذا ما كنتُ أنتظره منك، وأنت إلى الآن لم تدلل على أي مسألة أتيت بها وفق معطيات علمية. وأقرب مثال هو مسألة نسب الأمير التي بينتها آنفًا.
والمثال الآخر هو ما نقلته أنت عن السيوطي. فهل تعد تلك النقول المزوّرة والمختلقة على السيوطي معطيات علمية؟! وبعد أن قرأتَ جوابي عليها لماذا لم نسمع منك شيئًا بخصوصها؟
· وأما قولك : ((لا شك أن هذه الإشادات متجهةٌ في الأصل إلى المنهجية العلمية والأسلوب الرصين والفكر المتقد ، ولا تُعطي بالحتمية نفس النتائج في جميع الجزئيات ، بل افترض بقاء حصيلة من الآراء غير المتطابقة تماماً في الموضوع)).انتهى
أخي في الله، أنا أشكر لطفك وحسن ثنائك، وأنا لا أنتقد عليك شيئًا من خطابك معي. ولكن صدقني يا أخي إنّك لو لم تثنِ عليّ ، ولكن رددتَ عليّ في مسألة واحدة بحجة علمية تُبيّن فيها خطأي، فأرجع عن ذلك الخطأ، لكان أحبَّ إليّ.
وعدم التطابق في الآراء في بعض جزئيات الموضوع، هذا أمر وارد ولا بأس فيه، ولكن ذلك يكون في المسائل الخاضعة لوجهات النظر والمفتقرة إلى الأدلة والبراهين؛ أمّا المسائل العلمية المستندة إلى أدلة ومعطيات ثابتة والخاضعة لميزان البحث العلمي، فهذا الذي يجب أن تتفق عليه الآراء.
وكيف تريد مني أن لا أفهم من وقفاتك أنها اعتراضات، وأنت تسوقها بعد اقتباس جملة من كلامي قائلاً: بل كذا، وبل كذا؟ وهذا كما تعلم ليس من لوازم الإنشاء ولا من أصول التحرير! وإذا كنت تريد جوابًا عن تلك الوقفات فيمكنك عرضها بصيغة سؤال أو استفهام أو ما شاكل ذلك، لاجتناب الالتباس في فهم المراد. 
وفّقني الله وإياك لما يرضيه. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كنتُ قد نبهتُ على أمر وأعيد التنبيه عليه : هناك أحد الإخوة المشاركين في عدة منتديات يكتب باسم (خلدون الجزائري). وقد توهّم بعض الإخوة أنه أنا!!
وهو شخص آخر لا أعرفه، ولهو ليس من أسرتنا أيضًا. وأنا أكتب في الإنترنت باسمي خلدون مكي الحسني ، أو بكنيتي : أبو إدريس الحسني وأوقع باسمي، وليس لي أي اسم آخر.
فأرجو التنبه لذلك . وشكرًا

----------


## فريد طارق

الدكتور الفاضل خلدون :

دع الشيخ محمد المبارك ينتهي من وقفاته ثم عقّب بما تريد ، كما انتظركم إلى أن فرغتم من سلسلتكم .

ثم إني أجدك تجزم بأشياء وتبيَّن أنها على خلاف ماجزمتَ به مثل ( تكفير ابن تيمية لابن عربي مباشرةً ) وليس في تصنيف رد مستقل من ابن تيمية على ابن العربي، لأنك ضبتَطها بقولك (  إن شيخ الإسلام لم يتعرّض فيما أعلم لتأليف جزءٍ خاص في الرد على ابن عربي ) ، لكنك جزمتَ في قولك : ( ولكنّه لم يتعرّض لتكفير شخص ابن عربي مباشرة ) .
وقد وضح لك الشيخ محمد المبارك كما في المشاركة ( 7 ) هنا بأن شيخ الاسلام كفّر ابن عربي مباشرة .

فلننتظر اكتمال الوقفات ثم قل ماتشاء .

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

الأفاضل الأكارم، لقد استفدنا كثيرا من تحقيقات الشيخ خلدون، بارك الله فيه، وآمل أن تكون "الاعتراضات" و"الاستفسارات" في صلب الموضوع، حتى لا نُحرم الفائدة من الجميع، والله الموفق.

----------


## محمد المبارك

> الأفاضل الأكارم، لقد استفدنا كثيرا من تحقيقات الشيخ خلدون، بارك الله فيه، وآمل أن تكون "الاعتراضات" و"الاستفسارات" في صلب الموضوع، حتى لا نُحرم الفائدة من الجميع، والله الموفق.


بالنسبة للاستفسارات فهي مرتَّية ـ في الأغلب ـ هكذا  :
ـ استفسارات حول التأصيل العلمي 
ـ استفسارات حول مؤلفات الأمير 
ـ استفسارات حول مسائل تاريخية.

بارك الله فيك..

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> بالنسبة للاستفسارات فهي مرتَّية ـ في الأغلب ـ هكذا  :
> ـ استفسارات حول التأصيل العلمي 
> ـ استفسارات حول مؤلفات الأمير 
> ـ استفسارات حول مسائل تاريخية.
> بارك الله فيك..


بانتظارها لكي نستفيد، لا حرمنا الله وإياك وجميع المشاركين الأجر والتوفيق.
بارك الله فيك أخي محمد.

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز العاصمي .

----------


## محمد المبارك

وقفة مع كتاب المواقف :
لا شك إن ارتباط اسم كتاب"المواقف" باسم الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري من الشهرة بمكان بحيث يكاد إذا ذُكِر أحدهما أن يُذكرَ الآخر .
ولكن هل هذه النسبة للأمير ثابتة .

ـ فلنقرأ إذن رأي المؤرِّخ الجزائري الكبير  الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله   ـ و هو ممَّن أفنى جزءاً كبيراً من عمره في جمع مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر و الإشادة بأعماله ـ حيث يقول حفظه الله في موسوعته "تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي" الجزء السابع :

"ومن أشهر مؤلفات الأمير كتاب ( المواقف ) الذي يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات , وكان الأمير قد استغرق في التصوف منذ حجّه , وقد اختلى في غار حراء أثناء مجاورته . وفي دمشق كانت له خلوة يتعبد فيها . وفي آخر سنواته ازداد تعمقاً في هذا الباب , وكان يطالع أمهات كتب التصوف ومنها الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن العربي , الذي يعده شيخه الأكبر . ويبدو أنه قد تأثر به كثيراً في ( المواقف ) إذ بناها على نظريات شيخه , حسب العارفين بهذا الفن . , , , .
وكتاب ( المواقف ) يضم 372 موقفاً , وقد طبع مرتين أولاهما كانت في عهد ابنه محمد , اي سنة 1911 . وقد قدم الأمير كتابه بعبارات صوفية مغرقة ووشح ذلك بمقامة أدبية -خيالية عن معشوقة تشبه معشوقة ابن الفارض . وكل موقف من مواقفه تقريباً يبدأ بآية ذات معنى توحيدي أو صوفي , ثم يأخذ في شرح الآية شرحاً صوفياً يتغلب عليه الفكر الباطني الذي يعبر عنه بالأسرار والغيبة عن الشهود , وطالما عرّض الأمير بأهل الرسوم وعلماء الظاهر الذين لا يدركون أسرار الوجود ولا الحقيقة الإلهية . , , , وقد أورد عدداً من المرايا التي حدثت له , وجاء بأخبار و ( مواقف ) حدثت له , يقظة أو مناماً منذ كان في الجزائر , ولا سيما منذ حج ثانية . 
يقول الأمير في المقدمة : " هذه نفثات روحية , وإلقاءات سبوحية , بعلوم وهبية , وأسرار غيبية , من وراء طول العقول , وظواهر النقول , خارج عن أنواع الاكتساب , والنظر في كتاب , قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا , , ," . ومن الواضح أنه كتب المواقف "لإخوانه" الصوفية أو الذين لهم استعدادات صوفية , مؤمنين بمبادئ أهل الباطن ذوي اللقاءات السبوحية , , , .
آمن الأمير بوحدة الوجود تبعاً لشيخه ابن عربي . وهو يتمنى أن يكون إيمانه كإيمان العجائز . 
ومما يذكر أن الناشر للمواقف اعتمد على عدة نسخ . منها نسخة الأمير بخط يده . وقوبلت على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبد الرزاق البيطار ( وهو صديق الأمير وتلميذه ) وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه ".
 تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي للدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله الجزء السابع.

----------

ـ كما يقول الدكتور عبدالرزاق بن السبع في كتابه الذي يشيد فيه بالأمير و بآثاره وأعماله :" الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وأدبه"
" يُجمع باحثو ودارسو حياة الأمير عبدالقادر وآثاره على أن كتاب " المواقف في التصوف والوعظ والإرشاد" هو أهم مصنف ألفه الأمير سواء من ناحية الحجم أو الموضوعات التي يبحثها حيث أودع فيه زبدة تجاربه وبين فيه بوضوح مذهبه الروحي والصوفي والفلسفي في الوصول إلى الحقيقة التي ينشدها" وحصيلة تأملاته حيث أقدم فيه على تناول القضايا العويصة في تاريخ الفكر الإسلامي ...." 
و يقول " والكتاب يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات يبلغ عدد صفحاتها مجتمعة 1416 ص تضم 372 موقفا.
وقد طبع المواقف لأول مرة سنة 1329 هـ -1911م وأعيد طبعه ثانية في عام 1362هـ-1966م عن دار اليقظة العربية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر وهي طبعة منقحة " بوبت ورتبت بالاستناد إلى النسخة الأم الأصلية المكتوبة بخط المرحوم السيد الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري.
 وقد قوبلت على نسخة عالم الشام الكبير المرحوم الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار المحلاة هوامشها بتقييدات وملاحظات هامة بخط المرحوم الأمير المؤلف.
كما قام بمراجعتها والوقوف على أصلها وتصحيحها لجنة من أكابر وأفاضل علماء دمشق"(628) مما يعطى هذه النسخة قيمة علمية من حيث دقة التحقيق وصحة ما جاء فيها نسبة للأمير.
إلا أن عيب هذه النسخة يكمن في عدم وجود فهرس في كل جزء على حده مما يضطر القارئ إلى العودة إلى فهرس الجزء الثالث في سبيل تحديد الموقف أو الصفحة التي يريدها.
أما عن اختيار الأمير لهذا العنوان " المواقف" فإننا نجد أن الأستاذ بوعبدالله غلام الله في دراسته لهذا الكتاب يذكر أن الأمير يشير دائما إلى مصادره " وما كان يلقى إليه في المنام أو اليقظة وهو قائم في الصلاة وما أخذه عن رسول الله مباشرة أو ما تلقاه من الشيخ محيي الدين بن عربي يقظة أومناما .
ولكنه لم يذكر من أين أخذ هذا العنوان الذي وضعه في كتابه الضخم في التصوف والاجتهاد"(629.
على أن بعض الباحثين يرجع تسمية المؤلف بالمواقف إلى أن الأمير أراد أن يتشبه بغيره من أعلام التصوف " الذين ألفوا كتباً بهذا العنوان ومنهم محمد عبدالجبار النفري(630) المتوفي سنة 354هـ - 965م و ابن قضيب البان عبدالقادر بن محمد المتوفى سنة 1040هـ -1630م صاحب كتاب المواقف الإلهية على نسق الفتوحات المكية "(631) .
ألف الأمير كتابه بدمشق وكان تأليفه هذه الموسوعة الجامعة حصيلة لثقافة الأمير الصوفية كما جاء استجابة لطلب بعض جلسائه من العلماء الذين التمسوا من الأمير أن يدوِّن لهم ما يلقيه في دروسه وما يتكلم به في مجالسه .
والكتاب خلاصة اعتكاف وانكباب على مدى العقدين الأخيرين من حياته على القراءة والتأمل " لموسوعة ابن عربي الصوفية وهي الفتوحات المكية وقراءة فصوص الحكم وكل كتب محيى الدين بن عربي وكان جادا في هذه الفترة المقدرة بقرابة عشرين سنة في تأليف كتابه الضخم الموسوم بالمواقف.... ويعد الأمير أخلص تلامذة بن عربي وأشدهم تمسكا وعملا بمذهبه ونظرياته"(632).
يستهل الأمير كتابه بفاتحة تنبئ على أنه لم " يكن شاكاً ولا حائراً بمعنى عدم الاهتداء إلى طريق الصواب وإنما يفتعل الشك فقط أو على الأصح يثير الحيرة من حيث هي إشكال تعجز أمامها التفسيرات العقلية المعتمدة في مناهج المتكلمين والفلاسفة لأنها تفسيرات متناقضة فيما تقترحه من حلول"(633).
ولذلك فهو يؤكد أن عمله هذا ما هو إلا " نفثات روحية وإلقاءات سبوحية بعلوم وهبية وأسرار غيبية من وراء طور العقول وظواهر النقول خارجة عن أنواع الاكتساب والنظر في الكتاب قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا إذا لم يصلوا إلى اقتطاف أثمارها تركوها في زوايا أماكنها إلى أن يبلغوا أشدهم ويستخرجوا كنزهم(634(.
والأمير أودع في سفره هذه الأسرار والعلوم والإلقاءات التي لم يكتسبها علما ولم يقرأها في كتاب وإنما هي هبة ومنة من الله تعالى" فهي من قبيل العلم الموهوب لا صلة له فيها بالاكتساب ولم يتلقها من كتاب، يقدمها في تصنيف عسى الله أن ينفع به إخوانه في طريق الرحمن(635) .
.

----------


## محمد المبارك

نعم هناك من يشكِّك في ثبوت نسبة الكتاب للأمير مثل الأميرة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني حفظها الله في بحثٍ لها بعنوان :"عدم صحة نسبة كتاب (المواقف) للأمير عبد القادر والمستجدات لهذا الموضوع"
 .
و هذا بحثها حفظها الله ذكرَت فيه جملةً من الأدلَّة التي اعتمدت عليها، و ها هنا أسوق بحثها بالكامل ، لأنه من مقتضى الأمانة العلمية ، فتقول حفظها الله :

----------


## محمد المبارك

عدم صحة نسبة كتاب (المواقف)
للأمير عبد القادر والمستجدات لهذا الموضوع.
الأميرة بديعة الحسنيأقدم هذا البحث لكل من قرأ كتاب (المواقف) الذي ينسب إلى الأمير عبد القادر، أو سمع به، أو قدم رأياً به أو بحث فيه، لأن من بُحث بفكره من خلال هذا الكتاب هو ليس الأمير عبد القادر وإنما آخرون، وهم بعض مشايخ دمشق أرادوا تعظيم الأمير بجمع بعض أفكاره من خلال أجوبة كان يجيب فيها على أسئلتهم، وجمعوا ونقلوا أقوالاً لمن يعتبرونهم علماء مماثلين للأمير، مثل محمود الأرناؤوطي باشا الذي ذكره أحد أصدقاء جدي برسالة وهي بحوزتي، يقول فيها أن محمود باشا كان يرسل من مصر ما ينقله عن العلماء الأعلام ويرسلهم إلى أصحابه ويبتهج بهذا العمل.
وهذه الحال أصبحت راسخة لديه، فجمع هؤلاء المشايخ كل ما حصلوا عليه من تفسير للآيات القرآنية وغيرها وضموها إلى أفكار الأمير ظناً منهم، والله أعلم، أنها مماثلة وأنهم يفعلون خيراً مع الأمير الذي أحبوه ويريدون تكريمه.
وشهادة الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني في كتاب (الكواكب الدرية)([1]) في الصفحة 774 دليل تجاهلته مع الأسف، كما أسلفت، تجنباً لذكر أسماء. ولأهمية هذا الموضوع وخطورته على الدين الإسلامي الحنيف بالتشويش والتشكيك بمبدأ التوحيد والقبول بتأله الإنسان لكونه خليفة الله في الأرض (أستغفر الله العظيم) وتفسير الآيات القرآنية بعيداً عن الحكمة التي أرادها الله من تلك الآيات وبعدها عن ضوابط التفسير التي حددها الشرع الإسلامي، جعلاني أحاول سد أي ثغرة أو سلبيات منهجية سببت خللاً على مستوى الموضوع وهو عدم نسبة كتاب (المواقف) للأمير عبد القادر، وأن لا أترك هذه السلبيات سائبة دون معالجة.
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ 2001م وأنا مثابرة على أبحاث متأنية لمعالجة هذا الأمر وتقديم أدلة من غير ذكر أسماء، وكان ذلك سبب الخلل، وأهم فقرة ضائعة، ولكن كان لابد مما لا بد منه به، بعد استلامي لرسالة من الدكتور أمين يوسف عودة، من جامعة آل البيت في المملكة الأردنية، يشير في رسالته إلى افتقاد كتابي (فكر الأمير عبد القادر)([2]) إلى الأدلة الكافية، ويذكر أن كتاب (المواقف) كتاب عظيم يعد من أرفع ما كتب في موضوعه، ويعجب من موقفي منه. وهنا وجدت أن تصميمي على تحاشي ذكر أسماء أمر سلبي، وشهادات لها من الأهمية بمكان، والاكتفاء بشهادتي، والاعتماد على الأرقام والتواريخ، وأسئلة (متى، وأين، وكيف...إلخ) من غير إجابة عليها، أيضاً أمر سلبي. وقد أشار الدكتور إسماعيل الزروخي إلى هذه الأمور في قراءته التحليلية لكتابي المذكور في مجلة (الحوار الفكري)([3]). وأما الشهادات التي تثبت بشكل قاطع أن الأمير لم يؤلف كتاب (المواقف) هي التالية:
أولاً: هي شهادة الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني بن محمد الخاني، المتوفي عام 1318 هجرية، في كتابه (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية)([4]) الذي طبع لأول مرة عام 1308 هجرية. وهي شهادة معتبرة، كما ستلاحظون. قال: (أن والده الشيخ محمد الخاني كان صديقاً للأمير، وكثيراً ما كان يراجعه في بعض المسائل التي تخفى عليه، ويسأله حل بعض الأمور من كتاب (فصوص الحكم والفتوحات المكية) وغيرها، فكان الأمير لكثرة حبه للخير مع وفرة موانعه وشغله، كان يقيد الأجوبة ويرسلها إليه، أي إلى والده، فكان والده من فرط حرصه على هذه الأجوبة يلحقها بالمواقف بإذنه، فما زال الوالد يضم كل مسألة إلى أخدانها ويقرنها بأقرانها، حتى اجتمع لديه من ذلك ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة، وقد ذيلها والده محمد الخاني بعد وفاة الأمير بالجزء الثالث منها بما وجده في كناشة بخطه).
النقطة الأولى:التي يتوجب علينا الوقوف عندها كباحثين، هي أن الشيخ كان يطلب أجوبة والأمير كان يرسل، أي لا يوجد تسليم باليد، وأن هناك شخصية ثالثة على الخط، ليس المهم من هي، ولكن المهم البعد في الزمان والمكان عن الكتاب الذي يؤلف، والخاني هو الذي يجمع النصوص ويرتبها، كما ذكر ابنه الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني في الكتاب المذكور.
النقطة الثانية: هي الضم إلى أخدان وأقران ، ألا يفهم من ذلك أن لدى الشيخ نصوصاًً ضمها إلى أجوبة الأمير، ولكن البنوة ليست واحدة، ولا الأخوة واحدة، كانت أخدان وأقران، والواقع هي متناقضة كلياً، لأن في لغتنا العربية معنى أقران: أي جمع بين شيئين أو عملين، ويقال اقترن الشيء بغيره أي اتصل بغيره وصاحبه، أما الأخدان فمعناها الأصدقاء، ألا يفهم من ذلك أن الخاني كان يضم أجوبة الأمير إلى نصوص أخرى كانت في حوزته ظنها تشبه أجوبة الأمير لأنه لم يقل أنه كان يجمع أجوبة الأمير وأخواتها إلى أن اجتمع لديه ثلاث مجلدات، وإنما قال أنه يضم أجوبة الأمير إلى متشابهات برأيه أخدان وأقران، وهذا سبب التناقضات في كتاب (المواقف). 
أليس هناك احتمال كبير أن هذه الأخدان نقلها الخاني من كتب تحمل اسم المواقف منها لعبد القادر بن محيي الدين المتوفي عام 1150 هجرية! والثاني (المواقف) تأليف عبد القادر بن محيي الدين الجيلاني!، والثالث أيضاً تحت اسم المواقف لعبد القادر بن محيي الدين قضيب البان المتوفي 1040 هجرية!، والرابع أيضاً (المواقف) تحت اسم عبد القادر بن محيي الدين القادري الصديقي!. تجد هذه الكتب في قسم التاريخ في مكتبة الأسد بدمشق في معجم المؤلفين لعمر كحالة في الصفحة 198 من المعجم، وأيضاً ممن كان يجمعه محمود باشا الأرناؤوطي.
النقطة الثالثة: هي كلمة (بإذنه)، أي بعلم الأمير، وهذه إشارة من مؤلف كتاب (الكواكب الدرية) إلى المكانة العالية من التهذيب لدى والده، حيث من الممكن وضع هذه النصوص في كتاب (المواقف) من غير علم الأمير، ولكنه كان مهذباً ولم يفعل. وهذا دليل على أن الكتاب كان مشروعه وعنده يكتب فيه ما يشاء وأخذ إذن الأمير بوضع الأجوبة فيه لإثرائه.
لم يذكر أن الأمير كلفه أو طلب منه، وإنما هو الذي كان يطلب، أي الخاني، والأمير على الرغم من مشاغله كان من كثرة حبه للخير، كما ذكر، يلبي طلبه ويرسل إليه الأجوبة.
النقطة الرابعة: هي كلمة (الضم والإلحاق)، التي تعني (العمل)، (الكتابة) وهي شهادة واعتراف بأن الخاني هو الذي كان يكتب، ويؤلف كتاب والأمير كان يرسل أجوبة فقط للسائلين، للخاني أو لغيره.
النقطة الخامسة: هي جملة (حتى اجتمع من ذلك ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة)، اجتمع من ذلك عند من؟ أليس عند من كان يضم، ويلحق، ويكتب؟ وأن الجزء الثالث من هذا الكتاب كتبه بعد وفاة الأمير كما ذكر كتاب الحدائق الوردية.
النقطة السادسة: وهي جملة (بعد وفاة الأمير ذيل الجزء الثالث من كناشة)، هذه الجملة أرى أنها تحتاج إلى شيء من التحليل، أولاً: لم يشر الشيخ الخاني إلى أن الأجزاء التي كتبت بحياة الأمير كان للأمير رأيٌ فيها ولا بعنوانها، ثانياً: لم يشهد الشيخ الخاني أن والده أخذ رأي الأمير بهذا العمل أو هذا المشروع من أساسه الذي كان يقوم به، ولا حتى أخذ رأيه بالعنوان الذي أطلقه على الكتاب، ولا على هذه التقسيمات، وكما هو واضح فالأمير كان مغيباً تماماً عن هذا المشروع، وهذه هي الحقيقة. والشيخ كان صادقاً، لم يشهد بشيء لم يحدث، واعترف بأن الجزء الثالث كُتب بعد وفاة الأمير، ولم يقل بأن الأمير كلفه، أو أعطاه كناشته لينقل منها ما يشاء، أو أوصاه بتأليف كتاب ووضع اسمه عليه. وهنا سؤال يتبادر إلى الذهن: من أين جاء الشيخ بهذه الكناشة؟ هل يجوز تأليف كتاب ديني معظمه تفاسير لآيات قرآنية وأحاديث شريفة بغياب من وضع اسمه عليه، وأيضاً بعد وفاته بسنين طويلة، ولا يوجد أي نص مخطوط بخطه ولا دليل واحد يثبت أنه رآه بحياته أو وافق عليه؟ وإن كان هذا جائز فهو أمر خطير ومخيف!!
* فمثلاً شخصياً عندما ألفت كتاب (الأسس الاقتصادية في الإسلام) كتبت نصوصاً تتعلق بنظريات اقتصادية لماركس وباكونين وغيرهما من غير ذكر لمن هذه الأقوال، كتبتها لدراستها بهدف المقارنة، مثلاً. ذات مرة وجدت صفحة كتبتُ فيها أن التطور الاقتصادي يتجه بشكل عفوي وطبيعي نحو إلغاء الملكية وإلغاء الإرث من غير ذكر أنها نظرية لباكونين الذي عارض فيها ماركس، وصفحات كثيرة بخطي لا تمت إلى معتقداتي بصلة بل أستنكرها، فلو جاء أحد بعد وفاتي يحمل أفكاراً يسارية فأهمل كتابي (الأسس الاقتصادية) وجمع أوراقي التي بخط يدي وضم إليها أخدان وأقران، ثم ألف منها كتاباً سماه مثلاً (التراث الفكري) لفلانة ظناً منه أنه يكرمني ويجعل مني كاتبة يسارية!! كما فعلوا بالأمير فجعلوه صوفياً حلولياً، وأكثر من ذلك يقول بأنه يكلم رب العالمين ويحاوره ويوحي إليه بغير واسطة بأخذه ورده... بأمور لم يوحي بها لرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن الحب ما قتل.... فحب الناس لهذه الشخصية جعل البعض منهم ينحته كتمثال كما يريد.
- الافرنسيين أرادوه صديقاً لهم يعترف بفضلهم عليه وينسى أنه جزء من شعبٍ مازال محتلاً يعاني ويلات الاحتلال ووطن افتداه بروحه ودمه يُداس وكرامة تهان، وهويته التي هي كجلده الذي لا يستطيع أحد سلخه عنه، وقصائده الشعرية في سجنه فضحتهم التي كان يناجي فيها شعبه المقاوم وسماهم (أهل الوفا).
- الماسونيون أرادوه ماسونياً وبجرة قلم بعد وفاته أعلنوا أنه انتسب إليهم ولكنهم لم يجدوا دليل يقدمونه لأحد،.
- وأصحاب الطرق الضالة أرادوه حلولياً....! 
ولقد نسب إلى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم آلاف الأحاديث الموضوعة لغايات معروفة، وأيضاً كتباً نُسبت لغير المؤلفين، لم يسمعوا بها، مثلاً كتاب (مولد العروس) الذي نُسب افتراءً إلى المحدث الكبير العلامة ابن الجوزي، وفيه من اللغط ما لا يحصى، ووُضع اسم ابن الجوزي عليه، وكتاب (الشفاء) الذي كُتب اسم أبو حامد الغزالي وتبين بعد سنوات أنه من تأليف تلميذ ولا يمت له بصلة، وكذلك الإمام فخر الدين الرازي نُسب إليه كتاب (السر المكتوم في مخاطبة النجوم) وتبين أن مكذوب عليه لما احتوى من أباطيل، وقال عنه الذهبي أنه سحر صريح، وجلال الدين السيوطي نًسب إليه كتاب (الرحمة والطب في الحكمة) ملئ بالكلام السفيه والبذيء، ولكن السيوطي كان على قيد الحياة فنفى عن نفسه ذلك الكتاب، وقال مختلق عليه، وأنه لا يعرف لا الطب ولا الفلسفة ولم يكتبه في حياته، والإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني نُسب إليه (الاستعداد ليوم الميعاد) فيه من الأحاديث المزعومة والخرافات الباطلة ما لا يحصى وكان مكذوب عليه، وكتاب (المواقف) أيضاً إذا نُسب إلى الأمير عبد القادر ليس أمراً مستحيلاً أو غير مألوف.
فالرجل الذي قرأ كتاباً فوجد فيه تناقضات شك بشيء من التشويه والتحريف طال هذا الكتاب، فسارع إلى إرسال من يقوم بمقابلته على مخطوطة الشيخ محي الدين في قونية ثم أعاد طباعته بعد التصحيح وهو كتاب (الفتوحات المكية)، مع العلم أن صاحب الكتاب ليس من أصدقائه ولا معاصريه، وبينهما سبعة قرون، وعلى الرغم من ذلك أراد رفع الظلم عن عالم لا يشك بإيمانه من خلال أفكار قرأها في كتابه فنفى عنه كتاب الشجرة النعمانية والنصوص والفتاوى وكتاب الجفر، وقال الأمير أنها من أعمال اليهود والشيخ بريء منها.
هذا الرجل كيف لا يدقق كتاباً يعلم أنه سيوضع اسمه عليه؟!
الرجل الذي أعاد طباعة كتاب لغيره، كيف لا يطبع كتاباً يخصه مثل هذا الكتاب الخطير ويتركه عرضة للتحريف والتشويه؟ هل يعقل هذا؟ وعبد الرزاق البيطار توفي قبل صدور كتاب ((المواقف)) المذكور بتسع سنوات، وقبل أن يضم إليه الجزء الثالث الذي لم يكن قد انتهى، وكتابه (حلية البشر) صدر في نفس العام الذي توفي فيه 1335م أي بعد وفاة الأمير عبد القادر بخمسة وثلاثين عاماً الموافق 1916ميلادي، والأمير كانت وفاته عام 1883ميلادية/1300هجرية، وخلال السنوات التي فصلت بين وفاة الأمير والأجزاء التي خطّت بقلم فراج بخيت السيد، وانتهت عام 1911 ميلادية الموافق 1328 هجرية([5])، هي ثمانية وعشرون عاماً.
ولماذا حدث الإعلان عن الكتاب قبل إنجازه؟ لقد أعلن عنه في كتاب (تحفة الزائر) الذي صدر عام 1903 ميلادي، أي قبل الانتهاء من الجزء الأول والثاني عام 1911 ميلادي بثمانِ سنوات ولماذا وُضعت له مقدمة لا علاقة لها بمضمون الكتاب الذي معظمه تفسير آيات قرآنية، والمقدمة ذكر صاحبها أنها نفثات روحية. وكتاب (المواقف) معظمه تفسير آيات قرآنية حرم الله تفسيرها بالرأي المجرد، هذه الأسئلة ليس لها إلا جواب واحد أتركه لكم.
وكتاب (المواقف) الذي أعيدت طباعته عام 1966م بدار اليقظة العربية، وكتب في الصفحات الأولى منه أن مجموعة من أكابر وأفاضل علماء دمشق كلفتهم الدار بتدقيقها(!!)ولكن لماذا لم تذكر دار النشر اسماً واحداً من هؤلاء الأفاضل الأكابر ليذهب الباحث إليهم ويناقشهم؟!!
أم أن هذا الكلام كان من باب الدعاية وهدف الربح الذي تسعة إليه بعض دور النشر عادة؟!
----------------------
[1]- الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني، (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية)، صفحة 774، تحقيق محمد خالد الخرسه، دار بيروت.
[2]- (فكر الأمير عبد القادر)، الأميرة بديعة الحسني الجزائري، دار الفكر، 2000م.
[3]- الدكتور إسماعيل زروخي، مجلة (الحوار الفكري)، جامعة منتوري، قسنطينة، العدد 2001.
[4]- عبد المجيد الخاني المتوفي 1318 هجرية، وكتاب (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية في إجلاء السادة النقشبندية)، دار البيروتي، الطبعة الأولى 1908م، الطبعة الثانية 1997م، الصفحات 774، 775.
[5]- (المواقف)، (هامش)، صفحة 464، طبعة إسكندرية، عام 1344 هجرية، 1923م تقريباً.

----------


## محمد المبارك

ومما جعلني أسرع بإصدار كتابي المذكور الذي برأيكم أن موضوع براءة الأمير من تأليف كتاب ((المواقف)) والأدلة التي قدمتها تفتقد إلى المزيد من الأدلة، وهذا صحيح لأني كنت أتحاشى ذكر الأسماء، ولكن الأسباب التي دعتني إلى الإسراع بإصدار كتابي (فكر الأمير عبد القادر) كانت التالي:


أولاً – الأخبار التي تناهت إليّ بأن نشاطاً واسعاً تقوم به مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر، والتي أنا عضو فيها، من ندوات فكرية وملتقيات دولية في الجزائر العاصمة تبحث عن فكر الأمير من خلال كتاب ((المواقف))، مما أشعرني أن من واجبي، انطلاقاً من مبدأ الأمانة التاريخية، الإسراع بإصدار كتابي وتقديم الأدلة التي وصلت إليها لإعاقة ذلك النشاط الظالم ولأقول لهم: تأكدوا قبل الحكم على فكر الرجل، لئلا تصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين. ومن الآراء التي قيلت قبل صدور كتابي قول الأستاذ عبد القادر بن حراث في مجلة مسالك (إن فكر الأمير في كتاب "(المواقف)" يكاد يخرجه عن الدين الإسلامي الحنيف)، والدكتور عبد الله الركبي وصف صفحات الحوار في الموقف الثلاثين وغيره (والأخذة والردة) بالحوار الشقي في كتيب صغير صدر عن المؤسسة بتاريخ 1998م في الجزائر([1])، أما غيره من المثقفين هنا فقد وصفوا هذه الصفحات من الحوار بالتشويش على مبدأ التوحيد والتشكيك بعظمة رب العالمين جل جلاله (أستغفر الله العظيم). وفي الموقف الرابع والسبعين من كتاب المواقف([2])، كل من قرأ كل هذه الصفحات وسؤال الكاتب فيها (فما الذي تميزت به عني، أنا القديم وأنت القديم، أنت الحادث القديم وأنا الحادث القديم...إلخ من أسئلة لا يسألها إلا من كان نداً لآخر، يرى نفسه مساوياً له. هذه الأقوال لا تدخل في دائرة الرموز الصوفية ولا اللغة التي لا تعطي دلالة على مرادهم فيحتاج فك رموزها ردها إلى أهلها لأنه عندما يقول الكاتب (قلت للحق تعالى: أنت الحادث القديم وأنا الحادث القديم...إلخ، فما الذي تميزت به) فهو يتجاهل سورة الإخلاص وآية (ولم يكن له كفواً أحد). فالحادث شيء أو أمر لم يكن له وجود مسبق، ومن استحدث أمراً، أي أوجده كان غير موجود قديمأ أو جديداً، والله سبحانه وتعالى خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما وكل شيء، أي استحدثه تعالى، ولم يكن لهم وجود قبلاً. هذه الأقوال وغيرها في كتاب ((المواقف)) تدخل في دائرة عقائد إشراقية تجيز التلاعب بالآيات القرآنية وتؤمن بخليفة الله في الأرض وتأله البشر، المخالف لقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة (إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة)([3]) وفي سورة ص (يا داوود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض فاحكم بين الناس بالحق)([4]) وسبحانه وتعالى قال خليفة ولم يقل خليفة لي، وكلام الله عز وجل في غاية الدقة والسداد لا يأتيه الباطل. ومعنى الخليفة في اللغة العربية، لغة القرآن (خلف فلان فلاناً) أي قام مقامه بعد ذهابه، خلق الله سيدنا آدم من غير أب ولا أم، وجعله خليفة في الأرض وهو لم يخلف أحد، ولذلك حكمة، والله قادر على كل شيء. ولا أريد الدخول في متاهات الطرق والمذاهب الصوفية الفلسفية ونظرياتهم المختلفة، ولا أريد أن أُجرّ لمثل هذا المنحدر الشائك، وإنما أردت الكتابة بتاريخ هذا الكتاب وعلاقته بالأمير عبد القادر الذي احتوى على تناقضات صارخة بلا شك، منها نظرية تأله البشر وإمكانية أن يصبح الإمام والله واحد، أي الجمع، وهو معنى الحلول والاتحاد، إلى جانب معتقدات أهل السنة والجماعة، منها هجوم الأمير على بعض أصحاب نظريات صوفية، وصفهم الأمير بالقاصرين الذين للشيطان فيهم مدخل واسع، ويسميه بأبي مرّة يعني إبليس لعنة الله عليه، وبالزندقة والحلول والإباحية يمرق أحدهم من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية([5])، وتحذيرات شديدة اللهجة لمن يمس مقام الأنبياء بسوء، كما أسلفت، وغيرها. وبعد هذا الهجوم على المتصوفة في نفس الصفحة، ومن غير فاصلة أو ربط يضع الكاتب كلمتين من سورة النحل آية 66 (الفرث والدم)، ولم يذكر اسم السورة ولا رقم الآية ثم يتبعها بقوله (وجمع الشمس والقمر) وهي آية في غاية الأهمية والدلالة على القدرة الإلهية، فمن بين الفرث أي ما يهضم من الطعام مع ما يحمله من رائحة مقززة وألوان، ومن بين الدم الأحمر يخرج هذا اللبن الأبيض الحلو المذاق خالصاً من كل رائحة غير لطيفة، لبناً سائغاً للشاربين. هذه الآية فيها من الإعجاز الكثير، والإلهام بكل قارئ مؤمن على التفكير بقدرة الله تعالى والتفكير بطريقة الفرز والطرق التي مرت بها هذه المواد الدم إلى الشرايين واللبن إلى الضرع والفرث إلى خارج الجسم، خاطب فيها سبحانه جلّ شأنه عقول عباده بطريقة علمية، فما معنى وضع هذه الكلمتين فقط بعد ذلك الهجوم العنيف على القاصرين، ثم الانتقال بغير مناسبة إلى الحديث عن يوم القيامة وجمع الشمس والقمر. هذه الخلطة العجيبة من عقائد متضاربة متنافرة، وفي أغلب (المواقف) في صفحة واحدة! لا يمكن أن تعود لشخص واحد، مما يؤكد شهادة الشيخ الخاني بأن الأمير كان يرسل إلى والده، ولم يقل أنه كان يسلمه باليد تلك الأفكار وكان والدهيضم هذه الأفكار إلى أخدان وأقران كانت لديه، والأدلة كثيرة منها هذا الدليل في الصفحة التي وضعتها في كتابي من كتاب ((المواقف)) المذكور، ولا يشك من أنها كلام الأمير ولكن من غير أي مقدمات أو ربط، تسير الأسطر نحو الآية التاسعة من سورة القيامة كما أسلفت (…وجمع الشمس والقمر)([6]) وقبلها آية (وخسف القمر) فيفسرها الكاتب "بأن ذلك إشارة إلى الرب تعالى (أستغفر الله العظيم)، والقمر إشارة إلى العبد، وجمعهما إشارة إلى جمع الجمع التي هي المرتبة العليا"، أي ذهب نورهما معاً. وهنا أي اجتمع الرب والعبد وهي مرتبة عليا برأيه ثم ذهب نورهما معاً أستغفر الله العظيم، يكفي الباحث الوقوف عند هذا التفسير، ولن أصفه بأي وصف، وإنما سأذكر تفسير الآية في كتاب تفسير ابن كثيروفي الأحاديث الشريفة التي كان يدرسها الأمير من كتاب البخاري([7])، ويعطي فيها إجازات. وأعطى بعض المشايخ إجازات في صحيح البخاري ومنهم الشيخ يوسف بدر الدين، وقدم الشيخ للأمير قصيدة شعرية بدأها بهذا البيت:


باب القبول لهذا الختم قد فتحا
فلاح من يمنه بدر السعود ضحى


أدى إلينا صحيحاً من حديثهم





بجامع فاق ترتيباً ومصطلحا
نور النبوة يبدو في أسرته





وسرها من حلى أخلاقها وضحا
هو الإمام عبد القادر من ظهرت


منه الكمالات في الدنيا كشمس ضحا

من قام لله في أمر الجهاد ومن





غدا به صدر دين الله منشرحاً


وهي قصيدة طويلة قدمها للأمير قائلاً أيضاً:


يا نجل فاطمة الزهراء من فضلت 

طر نساء الدنيا من ذا يضاهيها

بك المسرات قد نالت أمانيها


يا نعمة ما لها شيء يدانيها

نعم أهنئ دمشق الشام إذ ظفرت 


بمثلك الآن تغدو في ضواحيها
بك استنارت واحي الله مربعها


كما تلوت البخاري وسط ناديها

وأبشر بخير فإن الله ذو كرم 


يخفي مقادير أشياء ويبديها
الله ينصركم نصراً كنصرته 


أصحاب بدر الأولى ثم المضاهيها
ما زلت يا نجل محيى الدين مرتقياً 


أوج الكمالات باديها وخافيها
------------------------------------------
[1]- مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر، (الحياة الروحية للأمير)، ملتقى الجزائر، 1 يوليو عام 1998م، الأكاديمية الجامعية لمدينة الجزائر.

[2]- كتاب (المواقف)، الموقف 74.

[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 30.

[4]-سورة ص، الآية 26 
[5]- كتاب (المواقف)، الصفحة 464، والموقف 180 الذي ذُيل في آخر الصفحة بقول الكاتب (تم الجزء الثاني ويليه الأحد والعشرون وثلاثمائة، والحمد لله وحده، تم بقلم الفقير إلى ربه القدير فراج بخيت السيد وانتهاؤه في يوم السبت 27 جمادى أول سنة 1328 هجرية).

[6]- سورة القيامة، الآية 9.

[7]- والأدلة كثيرة على اختيار الأمير لكتاب البخاري للتدريس فيه وكان يعطي فيه إجازات أيضاً، والأدلة كثيرة على ذلك في كتب كثيرة، ومنها قصة الرومي ذُكرت في كتاب (تحفة الزائر)، وكتاب (أعيان دمشق)، وكتب تراجم كثيرة، والقصة: أن الشيخ يوسف بدر الدين المحدث الكبير اشتكى إلى الأمير عبد القادر بأن دار الحديث النووي احتلها رومي وحولها إلى حانة حتى قاعة الدرس فيها حولها إلى اجتماع السكارى، وذهبت جميع جهوده لتغيير هذا الوضع الشائن سدى، ولكن الأمير وجد الحل فاشترى الدار من المسيحي وأمر بترميمها، وعندما أصبحت الدار جاهزة للتدريس والسكن أرسل الخبر إلى الإمام الشيخ يوسف بدر الدين في المدينة المنورة ودعاه لدمشق، وجاء الشيخ واستلم الدار التي أصبحت ملكه بعد أن كتبها الأمير له، ملكاً خالصاً، ودشّنها الأمير عبد القادر باحتفال دعا إليه أعيان دمشق وعلمائها في آخر يوم من رمضان عام 1274 هجرية، وختم الأمير صحيح البخاري وأعطى بعض الحضور إجازات ومنهم الشيخ يوسف بدر الدين.

----------


## محمد المبارك

فهل يمكن لرجل عالم، واسع المعرفة، يدرّس كتاب صحيح البخاري، ومسلم، وموطأ سيدنا مالك في ندواته في الجامع الأموي ودار الحديث النووي، الدار التي أنقذها من الرومي(12)، وفي مدرسة الجقمقية، وفي داره؟ وهكذا من ظل يدرّس هذه الكتب ويعطي فيها إجازات، أن يصدر عنه كتابٌ كالمواقف وفيه هذه التفاسير القرآنية غير الشرعية، والأحاديث الباطلة!!؟ منها مثلاً: في الآية الثامنة من سورة القيامة قال تعالى (وخسف القمر) أي ذهب نوره، وفي الآية التاسعة (وجمع الشمس والقمر) أي كوِّرا وذهب نورهما معاً، كقوله تعالى في أول سورة التكوير (إذا الشمس كورت)([1]) صدق الله العظيم،وفسر كاتب المواقف المذكور هذه الآية بقوله: وجُمع الشمس والقمر إشارة إلى الرب تعالى، كما أن القمر إشارة إلى العبد وجمعهما إشارة إلى مرتبة جمع الجمع التي هي المرتبة العليا، بالله عليكم ماذا يسمى هذا التفسير أليس جمع الخلود وهو الوجود الدائم لرب العالمين مع الفناء ويعتبرها الكاتب المرتبة العليا- أستغفر الله العظيم، أليس في هذا الكلام منتهى التضليل؟! هذا ما جاء في كتاب المواقف بالحرف الواحد، وفسّر أيضاً الآية العاشرة من سورة القيامة (يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر)، وهنا يؤل الكاتب الآية فيزيد عليها كلمة العارف (يقول الإنسان العارف أين المفر) ويفسر قول الله تعالى على غير حقيقته، ثم يذكر حديث لم يسمع به أحد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، والحديث بالحرف الواحد (قال سيد العارفين صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم زدني فيك تحيراً). فهل يعقل أن إنسان مثل الأمير يقرأ صحيح البخاري وأعطى فيه إجازات، أن يخطئ هذا الخطأ ويذكر حديث ملفق عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم!!
فالأمير عُرف بالتقوى والخوف من الله وبالإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر وختم القرآن وهو في سن الثانية عشر، ولا شك أنه يعرف معنى قوله تعالى في سورة غافر (لم ترى الذين يجادلون في آيات الله أنى يصرفون)([2]) أي الذين يؤلون البيان الصحيح كيف يصرفون، وهذا التهديد شديد من الله، ووعيد أكيد من الله لهؤلاء.
ولم يُعرف عنه أنه انتسب إلى الطرق الإشراقية ولا القاديانية، وإنما عُرف عنه أنه مالكي المذهب، ولكنه يأخذ من المذاهب الأربعة ما يناسبه في العبادات، ولم يخرج عن شرع الله في حياته كلها حتى يوم وفاته، ولا شك أنه يعلم بقول الله تعالى: (ويل يومئذ للمكذبين) وقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المسند الصحيح: (من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار). ثم يتابع الكاتب فراج بخيت السيد في الأسطر الباقية أن الإنسان العارف يقول أين المفر من شدة حيرته، والله سبحانه وتعالى لم يقل (العارف) بل قال (الإنسان)، ويصف الله تعالى الإنسان يوم القيامة المؤمن والكافر، فيقول في سورة القيامة يصف المؤمن فيها (وجوه يومئذ ناضرة)([3]) أي مسرورة ومشرقة نضرة (إلى ربها ناظرة) لأنها في الحياة الدنيا كانت تعيش حياة الإيمان والاطمئنان والراحة النفسية الذي أكسبها إياهم اليقين، ويصف الكافر فيقول في الآية 24 (وجوه يومئذ باسرة تظن أن يفعل فيها فاقرة) أي تكون في حيرة من أمرها أين تذهب من العذاب، فتظن أنها هالكة، معنى باسرة حزينة كالحة أي تفتش عن مكان تهرب إليه.
والحيرة تكون عادة قبل الإيمان، والأمير مؤمن، وظل مؤمناً حتى آخر يوم من حياته، فكيف يوصف بالأمير الحائر أي الضالّ في الكتيب الذي أصدرته المؤسسة!؟
وقبل ختام تحليلي وتعليقي على هذه الصفحات من كتاب ((المواقف)) أريد الإشارة إلى الباب الأول من كتاب (المقراض الحاد)([4]) الذي ألفه الأمير عبد القادر في سجنه عندما طلب منه القساوسة التعريف بالإسلام. وفي فصل إثبات الألوهية في كتاب (المقراض الحاد) قال الأمير عبد القادر في ذكر الحيرة وبالحرف الواحد: "إن الفلاسفة جرهم الجدل العقلي إلى قصور وحيرة: وهذا النص يجده القارئ في الصفحة 87 من كتابي (فكر الأمير عبد القادر)([5]) وهو يناقض تماماً ما جاء في الأسطر الإحدى عشر من الصفحة 464 من كتاب ((المواقف)). ومثال آخر لا بد من الإشارة إليه وهو تفسير الآية الأولى في سورة الإسراء في الموقف 101 من كتاب ((المواقف))([6])، والآية (سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير)([7]) فسرها الكاتب بأن السميع البصير هو سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومن المحال لعالم في فقه اللغة العربية، شاعر وأديب مثل هذا الرجل الأمير يخطئ هذا الخطأ اللغوي وليس فقط الشرعي!
أولاً – الآية مكية بدأت بتسبيح الله عز وجل وتنزيهاً له وهو الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً، وهذه معجزة دالة على عظمة الله وقدرته، إنه سميع مجيب.
ثانياً – السميع البصير من أسماء الله الحسنى، وهذه الآية فيها إعجاز قرآني، وكلمه (إنه) ضمير مقيد يعود حرف الهاء فيه إلى الذي أسرى، الذي قام بالفعل. فهل الأمير، الأديب والشاعر جاهل بقواعد اللغة العربية والضمائر فيها لهذه الدرجة؟ أيعقل هذا؟ وما الغاية من تبديل كلام الله عز وجل في القرآن؟ قال تعالى في سورة يونس (لا تبديل لكلمات الله)([8]) وبسورة الأعراف (فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته)([9]). ومثال آخر من الموقف الخامس والسبعون([10]) وتفسير سورة الرحمن (مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان)([11]) صدق الله العظيم، يفسر الكاتب أن معنى البحر هو الشريعة والحقيقة، والبرزخ بينهما العارف، وكلام مشوش لا يفيد بشيء يصف فيه العارف أنه بين نارين نار الشريعة ونار الحقيقة، وكأن الكاتب لا يعرف معنى الشريعة التي هي دستور حياة لكل إنسان في كل زمان ومكان، وهي نور وعدل ومساواة ورحمة وليست نار حارقة، وهي التي كان الأمير يأمر بها، فيقول: عليك بشرع الله فالزم حدوده. فالرحمن جل جلاله يذكر هذه الآية كدليل على قدرته ويقول بعدها (فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان) قال (مرج البحرين) يعني ماء مالح وحلو لا يختلطان عند مصب الأنهار في البحار، (بينهما برزخ) أي حاجز، وفي هذا العصر اكتشف علماء البحار السبب بعدم اختلاط مياه الأنهار الحلوة بمياه البحر المالحة، فما هي الغاية من تبديل كلام الله وتفسيره بهذا الشكل؟ والأمثلة كثيرة على هذا الأسلوب من التفاسير القرآنية والفوضى الفكرية لا تدخل في دائرة الرموز، وإنما في دائرة نظريات إشراقية، ولو كان الأمير من تلاميذ مدرسة شهاب الدين السهروردي ويدرّس كتاب (حكمة الأشراق) أو كتاب (هياكل النور)([12]) مثلاً ممكن أن يصدر عنه كتاب كالمواقف، ولكن هذا المجاهد الكبير كان ينتمي إلى مدرسة الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل بن مغيرة البخاري([13])، وكان يدرس كتابه صحيح البخاري الذي ختمه عام 1837م وهو يحاصر التيجاني في حصن عين ماضي بسبب تمرد الأخير وانحيازه للمحتلين !
وعندما أقام في دمشق اختار صحيح البخاري للتدريس فيه، ويعطي فيه إجازات أيضاً، فكيف يعقل أن يصدر عنه كتاب ك(المواقف) المذكور، وفيه كل هذه الفوضى الفكرية والمنهجية المستهجنة والتأله الصريح وتبديل معاني الآيات القرآنية!؟
ومثال من الموقف الرابع([14]) والصفحة 29 وجملة: (والله القائل على لساني) - أستغفر الله العظيم وأترك التعليق على هذه الجملة لكم-
[1]- سورة التكوير، الآية 1.
[2]- سورة غافر، الآية 69.
[3]- سورة القيامة، الآية 22
[4]- الأمير عبد القادر، (المقراض الحاد)، فصل إثبات الألوهية.
[5]- (فكر الأمير عبد القادر، حقائق ووثائق)، المصدر السابق، دار الفكر المعاصر.
[6]- (المواقف)، الموقف 101
[7]- سورة الإسراء، الآية 1
[8]- سورة يونس، الآية 24
[9]- سورة الأعراف، الآية 185
[10]- (المواقف)، الموقف 75
[11]- سورة الرحمن، الآية 20
[12]- شهاب الدين سهروردي، كتاب (هياكل النور)، راجع كتاب (أصول الفلسفة الإشراقية)، تأليف الدكتور محمد علي أبو ريان، الطبعة الثانية، دار اليقظة، الطلبة العرب، 1969م، وكتاب (الفلسفة الإسلامية) للدكتور محمد علي أبو ريان، الطبعة الأولى، بيروت 1970م، مطبعة منيمنة الحديثة.
[13]- كتاب صحيح البخاري، الذي ختمه الأمير عبد القادر وهو يحاصر التيجاني بعين ماضي عام 1837م بسبب تمرد الخير وانحيازه إلى المحتلين.
[14]- (المواقف)، الموقف الرابع، الصفحة 29 من الكتاب

----------


## محمد المبارك

وكتاب (المقراض الحاد) الذي ألفه الأمير، كما أسلفت، الموثق بخطه وتوقيعه، والذي تُرجم إلى لغات عديدة، أتساءل: لماذا أُهمل واعتُمد كتاب مشكوك فيه، متناقض نصاً وفكراً، كتاب لم يره الأمير في حياته ولم يوصِ به، وهذا موثق أيضاً، فاعتُمد للبحث في فكر الأمير من خلاله؟


وإذا قلتم أن لهؤلاء (القائلين بالحلول والاتحاد) لغة خاصة لا يفهمها إلا أهلها، فهذا صحيح، ولكن الأمير لم يكن منهم، كان رجل مؤمن، تقيٌ صالح، متزن، صافي العقيدة والفكر، جميل المظهر، أنيق الملبس والمسكن وقد عُرف عند الجميع بالأمير عبد القادر، أو السيد أمير العلماء، حفيد رسول الله، أما ثوب الصوفية فقد ألبسوه إياه بعد وفاته بسنين طويلة، ولابنه محمد باشا بالتأكيد باع طويل في ما نُسب إليه لأنه، والله أعلم، كان ينتمي إلى هذا الرعيل من الصوفية، فأحبَّ تكريم والده بعد وفاته، وهو الذي، أي محمد باشا، صمم على دفن والده، بمساعدة الوالي في ذلك الوقت، بقرب ضريح الشيخ محيى الدين بن العربي، مع أن الأمير لم يوصِ بذلك في وصيته المعروفة، والمعروف أنه كان قد اشترى أرضاً في حي الدحداح وسوَّرها ودفن فيها والدته، وجعلها مدفناً خاصاً بعائلته، وهي باقية حتى الآن. وكم كنت أتمنى لو دفنوه إلى جانب والدته ليقف كل من مرّ بقرب ضريحه من سكان دمشق ليقرأ له الفاتحة بخشوع، لروح بطلٍ مجاهد أنقذ مدينتهم من الاحتلال الفرنسي عام 1860، ومنع فرنسا من ضربها لدمشق، وقضى على الفتنة الطائفية في مهدها.


وأعود لكتاب (المواقف) الذي نسبوه إليه وصل الأمر إلى القرآن كلام الله وتبديل كلمة الناس بكلمة العارف، والبحرين بكلمات الشريعة والحقيقة والأمر الذي لم يتوقف عند هذا الحد، وإنما بوصفهما بالنار المحرقة، الشريعة التي هي النور والهدى ودستور حياة جاء بها القرآن وحياً منزلاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصفها بالنار الحارقة. وعندما يخاطب الكاتب الحق تعالى فيقول: أنت القديم وأنا القديم، أنت الحادث القديم وأنا الحادث القديم فما الذي تميزت به عني، فقال له: لي قدمك وحدوثي بك...إلخ. فكلمة حادث أي شيء لم يكن له وجود مسبق، والله أعلمنا في القرآن أنه عز وجل خلق السموات والأرض قبل أن يخلق الإنسان، فكيف يصفه الكاتب بالحادث إن كان قديم أو جديد!! والحادث لا بد من وجود من أحدثه، وهل يُعقل مثل هذا الأمر يجهله الأمير، أو من كان في مستواه؟ وسبحانه وتعالى قال في سورة الشورى (وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحياً أو من وراء حجاب)([1]) أي كما كلّم موسى عليه السلام، فقال لموسى في سورة طه (اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى)([2]) فقال موسى عليه السلام بكل أدب وتذلل (ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي) صدق الله العظيم. 


وخلاصة القول


أن هذه الأقوال في كتاب (المواقف) لا تدخل في دائرة الرموز، وإنما في دائرة الفرق الضالة في الدور الثالث التي خرج بها قديماً عبد الله بن سبأ الذي أسلم، وانتشرت في عهد المأمون الخليفة العباسي حتى كادت تلك الأفكار تهدد أسس العقيدة الإسلامية، ولكن عندما آلت الخلافة إلى المتوكل عام 247 هجرية أمر بإحراق كتب تلك الفرق وعاد الصفاء والتماسك والبساطة المشرقة وعدم الانحراف إلى العقيدة الإسلامية، كما تدفقت من ينبوع النبوة وعهد الخلفاء الراشدين.


ولكن لم يخلُ العالم الإسلامي من ظواهر إفساد العقيدة الإسلامية والتشويش على هذه الشريعة، وأقصد انتشار نظرية شهاب الدين السهروردي الذي حكم عليه علماء الدين الإسلامي بالردة والكفر وقُتل عام 588 هجرية، وقبله كان الحلاج الذي أُهدر دمه وأُحرقت جثته لنفس السبب، وغيرهم.


والشيخ محيي الدين العربي لولا أنه نفى عن نفسه تلك الأفكار التي نُسبت إليه وتبرأ منها لما خرج من مصر سالماً، ومصير الحلاج وشهاب الدين السهروردي معروفٌ. 


وكتاب (الفتوحات المكية) ليس فيه أحاديث كاذبة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يدّع الشيخ في هذه الفتوحات أنه كلّم الله وقال: الآن عرفتني فاسترني (أستغفر الله العظيم. كما جاء في كتاب ((المواقف)) في الموقف 30([3]). فهل كتاب (المواقف) المذكور ثمين وعظيم يقال أنه يكتب بالنور على نحور الحور، وكتاب جليل؟ ومن أرفع ما كتب في موضوعه!! 


ومثال آخر من كتاب المواقف وهو الموقف 265 الذي ذكر الكاتب عن لسان الأمير أنه قال: سألت من الحق إشارة، وهذا الموقف من كتاب المواقف نقله السيد جواد المرابط في كتابه (التصوف والأمير عبد القادر) عام 1966 في دار اليقظة العربية في الصفحة 131.


أيها القارئ الكريم، السبب الذي جعلني على يقين من أن الأمير لم يؤلف كتاب ((المواقف)) هو معرفتي به، رحمه الله، من خلال أحاديث أهلي عنه منذ نشأتي، أهلي الذين عاصروه، كجدي الذي كان أقرب إليه من أكبر أولاده محمد باشا، فكانت معظم أحاديث جدي حول حياة عمه شقيق والده الذي تركه طفلاً بعد وفاة والدته في سجن أمبواز ودفنت هي في حديقة القصر، فعاش تفاصيل حياة عمه الأمير عيد القادر بكل أبعادها في دمشق بحميمية وقرب، ومن شدة محبة الأمير وإعجابه به، زوجه ابنته زينب، أي جدتي رحمها الله، لذلك أقول أن معرفتي بالأمير كأنني من معاصريه. وكم سمعت جدتي زينب تقول: كان والدي يردد أمامنا هذا البيت (عليك بشرع الله فالزم حدوده ....حيثما سار سر وإن وقف قف). وهذا البيت قرأته في كتاب ((المواقف)) الذي نُسب إليه، إنما كان إلى جانبه أبياتاً لا تمت له بصلة مناقضة له، وأيضاً أذكر أنني سمعت أن الأمير رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام بالمدينة المنورة عند مسجد الرسول، فقال له: أنتَ ولدي ومقبول عندي. هذا كل ما سمعته ولا كلمة زيادة. 


قال تعالى في سورة الإسراء (لا تقف ما ليس لك به علم، إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا)([4]).


لم أسمع عنه أنه كتب كتاباً اسمه ((المواقف))، ولا أنه كان متصوفاً طرقياً مطلقاً، والإجازات التي كان يعطيها هي في كتاب صحيح البخاري، وأنه كان متمسكاً بالسنة ولا يخرج بأقواله وأعماله قيد أنملة عن شرع الله وسنة رسوله. هكذا كان جدي يقول عنه، وكان يقول أن عمي جدكم كانت أوقاته كلها مملوءة إما بالصلاة والتدريس في الجامع الأموي أو دار الحديث النووي وحل مشاكل المهاجرين الجزائريين الذين لحقوا به على دفعات، من تأمين المساكن لهم في دمشق أو شراء مزارع لهم في شيخ مسكين وحوران وفلسطين. والحقيقة كان مسؤولاً عن أربع زوجات وعشرة أولاد ذكور وستة إناث وتأمين حياتهم وطموحاتهم الكثيرة.


كان لديه ديوان أحوال شخصية لهؤلاء المهاجرين يقيد فيه الوفيات والمواليد، وحل النزاعات، وكانت كثيرة.


وأيضاً كان يحاكم من يعتدي على آخر يُوبخ ويُعاقب. 


كانت جدتي تقول أن الأمير كان عادلاً ورحيماً، كما كان أثناء رئاسته للدولة في الجزائر وقيادته للجيش الذي أسسه من العدم، ومعاملة الأسرى، وكل شيء كان على هدى القرآن وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


وكان كثير الأسفار، والتنقلات كانت في ذلك الزمن تحتاج إلى ركوب البحر والقطارات، وفي كل سنة كانت له عدد من السفرات، سافر مرتين إلى الأماكن المقدسة وفلسطين وفرنسا سافر إليها مرتين، وإنكلترا وتركيا عدد من المرات لمقابلة السلطان والمدن السورية وحينما يكون حاضراً فدار مضافته لا تخلو يوماً من الزوار من أنحاء البلاد العربية والإسلامية، هذا عدا ما ألزم به نفسه من التدريس في المساجد وقراءة صحيح البخاري ومسلم وموطأ سيدنا مالك والندوات في داره.


فمثل هذا الرجل هل باستطاعته تأليف مجلد ضخم من 1500 صفحة؟ كتاب فكري صوفي؟


كان جدي يقول لي: كنت أحضر معه معظم أعماله ودروسه، ملازماً له أكثر من أولاده الذين بعد أن تزوجوا سكنوا في دور منفصلة، أما أنا فكنت مقيماً معه في نفس الدار حتى بعد زواجي من ابنته جدتك. وكانت دروسه في صحيح البخاري ممتعة جداً لأن هذا الكتاب ثري بالأحاديث الشريفة والتفاسير القرآنية.


وسمعت أيضاً من جدتي أن داره لم تكن تخلو منهم يوماً في شهر رمضان


يفرّ أحياناً من ضوضاء المدينة وزواره الذين لم تكن داره تخل منهم يوماً على طول مدار السنة من بيروت ودمشق للسؤال عن فتوى أو شكوى من الوالي العثماني وطلب التدخل منه، فكان أحياناً يعتذر منهم للذهاب لإعطاء دروسه المعتادة، لذلك كان في شهر رمضان في السنين الأخيرة من حياته يذهب إلى مزرعته في أشرفية صحنايا، يمضي أواخر الشهر في غرفة صغيرة منعزلاً عن الناس،


يسهر الليل على نور شمعة يرتّل القرآن ويصلي وطعامه كان الحليب والتمر.

لم يكن يدخل عليه سوى الخادم الذي كان يقوم على خدمته ،قال أن الأمير كان يسهر الليل يصلي، وينام في النهار. هذا ما أذكر أنني سمعته من أهلي، ولم أسمع أبداً يشهد الله عليّ أنه كان يكتب في خلوته أو ألف كتاباً اسمه ((المواقف)) ولا أنه كان مشغولاً بتأليف كتاب، حتى هوايته المعروفة في كتابة الشعر لم يكن لديه الوقت لها، فطيلة حياته في دمشق لم ينظم سوى قصيدة في مديح دمر التي مطلعها (عج بي فديتك في أباطح دمر...) بمناسبة الانتهاء من بناء قصر دمر الذي شيده في سفح جبل على شواطئ نهر يزيد فوق صخور كانت تحيط بها الأشجار من كل جانب، يقابلها نهر بردى، قصر أشرف على بنائه أشهر المهندسين وتكاليفه كانت من تعويضات دفعها له السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد خان عن القصور التي وهبها له في مدينة بورصة. وقصيدة أخرى كتبها في مكة شطرت قبل وضعها في ديوانه وزيد عليها أبيات لأبي النواس([5])، وغير ذلك، وعدد قليل من الأبيات كان ينظمها في المناسبات لأصحابه شكر أو تعزية. 
[1]- سورة الشورى، الآية 51

[2]- سورة طه، الآية 24

[3]- (المواقف)، الموقف 30

[4]- سورة الإسراء، الآية 36

[5]- الأمير عبد القادر، ديوان شعر، تحقيق الدكتور ممدوح حقي

----------


## محمد المبارك

وكما ترون أيها الأخوة الكرام فالأمير لم يكن شخصية عادية، إذ كان بالتأكيد مسؤولاً عن عائلة كبيرة، عشرة أولاد ذكور وستة إناث وآلاف من المهاجرين الجزائريين بالإضافة إلى مسؤولياته الاجتماعية والخيرية والثقافية، فهو الذي كان يساعد الشيخ طاهر الجزائري الشهير على النهضة باللغة العربية في بلاد الشام، الذي أسس المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق، والمكتبة الخالدية في فلسطين بأموال كان يدفعها الأمير لهذه المشاريع، وسار في هذا الطريق ابنه علي باشا بعد وفاته. وما أذكره موثق تاريخياً، ومما ذكرته السيدة فادية طرشون في أطروحتها للماجستير في دمشق والتي أهدتني نسخة عنها فور استلامها.

ومما سمعته أيضاً أن الأمير كان يتمنى أن تسمح له الظروف والوقت لتأليف كتاب يرد فيه على كتب قديمة يسميه (الأعلام بأغاليط الإعلام)([1]) لأن التأليف يحتاج إلى تفرغ، وهذا التفرغ كان بعيد المنال ومستحيل في حياة الأمير التي كان يحياها في دمشق.

هذه المعلومات عن الأمير حُفرت في ذاكرتي، لذلك لم أصدق عندما قرأت في كتاب تشرشل الجاسوس البريطاني الحاقد المغرض في الصفحات التي كتبها في لندن أن الأمير كان منتمياً إلى الجمعية الماسونية. هذا الخبر المزعوم من غير أي دليل، الذي نقله عنه جرجي زيدان لم أصدقه، بالإضافة إلى غيره، ولكن لم تكن قناعاتي كافية لنفي كل ما قيل من أكاذيب عن الأمير. كنت بحاجة إلى أدلة ووثائق، وهذا عمل لم يكن سهلاً، مثلاً لو كان لديكم صديق تعرفونه كما تعرفون أنفسكم ملازمين له بحكم الجوار والقرابة العائلية والعمل أيضاً، تعرفون عنه أنه كان ملتزماً بدينه الإسلامي، لا يقرب المحرمات، بل كان من الذين يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، شجاعاً، مهذباً، محباً للجميع، وبعد وفاته كتب عنه أنه كان منتسباً إلى نادي قمار، مدمناً على الكحول، جباناً ومغروراً، هل تصدقون عنه هذه الأوصاف؟ ولكن نفيها ليس سهلاً ولا تكفي قناعاتكم، ومن الصعوبة نفي معلومة مر أو مضى عليها أكثر من قرن من الزمان كالتي نحن بصددها وهي نسبة كتاب (المواقف)، ومثال من تاريخنا الإسلامي وهو حرق مكتبة الإسكندرية، ذلك العمل الشنيع الذي نسب إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، مدة خمس قرون ظلت أقلام المؤرخين تتناقله من الخلف إلى السلف، ذكرها وأكدها المؤرخ أبو الحسن القفطي في كتابه (تاريخ الحكماء)، ونقلها عنه المؤرخ أبو الفرج بن العبري وغيرهم. ولعل المهارة في أسلوب روايتها سهلت تصديقها خمس قرون فتحت أبواباً للطعن أمام المغرضين من أعداء الإسلام والمسلمين إلى أن كشف الحقيقة أحد المستشرقين الباحث (بتلر)([2]) في القرن التاسع عشر. خمس قرون وليس قرن واحد من الزمان، كنسب كتاب ((المواقف)) للأمير عبد القادر.

وزيارة الدكتور عمار الطالبي لداري برفقة مجموعة من الأساتذة الأكاديميين قبل شهر رمضان المبارك دليل على أهمية هذا الموضوع، وهذا البحث الذي طرحته، أي براءة الأمير من هذا الكتاب وأبدى هؤلاء الأساتذة اهتماماً كبيراً بنفي نسبة ((المواقف)) للأمير عبد القادر ورحبوا بما قدمته من أدلة، والحقيقة أني كنت أملك من الأدلة أكثر مما ذكرته في كتابي (فكر الأمير عبد القادر)، ولكن كما أسلفت كنت أتحاشى ذكر الأسماء، ولذلك لم أذكر فيه كتاب (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية) لأنني لو ذكرته لا بد لي من ذكر أسم مؤلفه، وهذا ما لا كنت أريده لأسباب كثيرة. وهنا لا بد لي من تقديم الشكر الجزيل من الأعماق للأخ الكريم الدكتور بوصفصاف والدكتور إسماعيل زروخي من الجزائر جامعة قسنطينة الدكتور أمين يوسف من الأردن.

ودليل آخر، معتبر جداًأرويه لكم، ذكره السيد جواد المرابط([3]) (وهو أن في أحد مجالس الأمير طلب منه ثلاثة من الزوار السماح لهم وتدوين أحاديثه في مجالسه، فكان ذلك نواة الكتاب الذي عرف فيما بعد بالمواقف)، وهذه شهادة أن الكتاب تألف من (نوطات) كان دوّنها أصحابه بإذنه للاحتفاظ بها ولكنهم تجاوزوا ذلك فألفوا منها كتاباً، أضافوا فيه أخدان وأقران ونصوص لغيره. وكلمة (نواة) لي وقفة عندها، فالنواة تخرج منها النبتة التي يمكن تطعيمها بنوع آخر مختلف، ولذلك نجد أنواعاً من الفاكهة طُعمت بغير أصلها فجاءت مختلفة في الطعم والشكل، ونجد مثلاً خوخاً بطعم الموز، وأخرى بطعم تفاح وشكل بندورة، وفواكه أخرى إذا لم تُطعم بنوعها تخرج مرّة الطعم لا تؤكل.


واسمحوا لي بتقديم هذا المثال الصغير، مهندس أراد تأسيس مشروع ما، طلب من مهندس آخر تصاميم هندسية، كان معجباً بها وأخذها بإذنه، لم يسرقها وألحقها بتصاميم كانت لديه من أقران وأخدان فهل يجوز وضع اسم المهندس الآخر على هذا المشروع لمجرد أن فيها بعض من تصاميمه وبعد وفاته؟ وفي ظرف لا يستطيع فيه الاحتجاج. هذه الأدلة لا ريب فيها كما ترون.
[1]- الدكتور عمار الطالبي، مجلة (الثقافة الجزائرية، العدد 75، عام 1998م، الصفحة 261، بحث مطول بعنوان الأمير عبد القادر والتصوف)

[2]- حسين هيكل، كتاب (الفاروق عمر)، الصفحات 169، 173

[3]- جواد المرابط، كتاب (التصوف والأمير عبد القادر)، 1966م، دار اليقظة العربية، دمشق

----------


## محمد المبارك

والخلاصة: ثبت بشهادة الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني رحمه الله في كتابه (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية) ص 430-431. والشهادة الثانية للشيخ فراج بخيت السيد الذي ذكرت شهادته في كتاب (المواقف) الذي نسب للأمير في الصفحة 464 الذي قال بهذه الشهادة (تم الجزء الثاني وانتهاؤه في يوم السبت 27 جمادى أول سنة 1328 هجرية).

هذه الشهادات معتبرة جداً، ومما يزيدها توثيقاً شهادة ثالثة هي شهادة الأستاذ المرحوم جواد المرابط. وذكر هذه المعلومة الدكتور فؤاد صالح السيد([1]) في بحث له في مجلة الثقافة الجزائرية. هذه الشهادات الثلاث تثبت أن الأمير لم يؤلف كتاب (المواقف)، ولم يذكر أحد من المؤرخين أن الأمير طلب من أحد تدوين أحاديثه، وإنما الآخرين هم من طلب تدوينها للانتفاع منها وإثراء معلوماتهم على ما يبدو. رابعاً شهادتي: وهي أنني لم أسمع من أهلي الذي كانوا مقيمين معه أنه ألف كتاباً باسم (المواقف) ولا غيره، وإنما كان في نيته تأليف كتاب يرد به على أفكار خاطئة في كتب كانت ترد إليه هدايا، كما أسلفت، تحت عنوان (الأعلام بأغاليط الإعلام)([2]). أما جدي فكان الكتاب الذي يهدى إليه ولا يعجبه يحرقه، كما ذكرت لي عمتي، وكتاب (المواقف) الذي اختفى، كما أسلفت كان هذا مصيره عام 1944م والله أعلم.

وبعد تقديم هذه الأدلة من شهادات وغيرها لا أريد اتهام أحد بتأليف كتاب (المواقف)، ولا أدعي أنني قمت بدراسة كاملة لهذا الكتاب، وما ذكرته في هذا البحث هو من باب تقديم الأدلة والأمثلة وشهادات الشهود والإشارة إلى التناقضات، منها مثلاً ما جاء في الموقف 30 من قول في آخر الموقف (لا أنت حق ولا أنا حق، ولا أنت خلق ولا أنا خلق، فأجابه ربه حسبك عرفتني فاسترني)، وبين ما جاء في كتابه (المقراض) من أن معرفة الله تعالى هي عن طريق الأنبياء، وهاجم الفلاسفة وأصحاب علم الكلام الذين كفّر بعضهم بعضاً ولعن بعضهم بعضاً كما ذكر، وقال لا سبيل إلى معرفة الله إلا طريق الأنبياء وقول الأمير هنا يتعارض كلياً مع ما ذكره الكاتب في الموقف الثلاثين وذلك الحوار، أستغفر الله العظيم. الذي سماه الدكتور الركبي في الكتاب الذي أصدرته مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر في الجزائر سماه (بالحوار الشقي) بصفته دبلوماسياً لا عالماً دينياً!

ولكن اعتقاد الأمير أن لا سبيل لمعرفة الله إلا عن طريق الأنبياء، هذا الموضوع ذكره في كتابه (المقراض الحاد)ولكن في كتاب ((المواقف)) ذُكرت فقرات من كلام الأمير عن معرفة الله عن طريق الأنبياء، ولكن الكاتب، أو مصمم كتاب (المواقف) لم يترك هذه الفقرة تمر بسلام، بل عمد إلى تذييلها بالكلام عن التصوف وعلم الأذواق، وكأن هذا الكاتب كان شغوفاً بقراءة كتب الإشراقية حتى صار عنده ملكة في هذه المذاهب، ويريد نشر أفكاره بأي طريقة. ولا أعتقد بأن من كتب (المواقف) هو شخص واحد، مع العلم أن الأمير لم يكلف أحد بكتابة أحاديثه، وهذا بشهادة الشهود الذين شهدوا بأنهم هم من طلب وهم من قيّد، وهم من جمع وضمّ.

وهنا نقطة مهمة أيضاً وهي أن الأمير عندما سمح بتدوين أحاديثه في جلساته يبدو أنه خشي أن تحرّف أحاديثه أو يُفهم منها ما لا يقصده أو تبدّل فحذّر بقوله (احذر أن ترميني بحلول أو اتحاد أو امتزاج أو غيره، وإياك إياك أن تتوهم فيما أذكره من تفسير لأقوال الشيخ فيه تشبيهاً عقلياً أو تمثيلاً أو حلولاً واتحاداً أو اتصالاً أو مقابلة أو مقارنة أو تقديماً أو تأخيراً، فمن توهم شيئاً من هذا كله سقط في مهواة من التلف على قمة رأسه)، من الجزء الثاني ص 568 من كتاب (المواقف)([3]). 

وأترك التعليق على هذا النص لكم أيها القراء الكرام.

ودليل آخر هو من الأهمية بمكان (الوصية) التي حصلت عليها من المحكمة الشرعية بدمشق رقم 756، ورقم الوثيقة 256. هذه الوصية فُتحت بتاريخ الثاني عشر من شعبان 1300 هجرية، حسب الأصول، أي بعد وفاة الأمير في التاسع عشر من رجب 1300 هجرية. في هذه الوصية يلاحظ الباحث عدم ذكر كاتبها وهو الأمير عبد القادر، أي ذكر لكتاب (المواقف)، أو أي شيء ما دي أو عملي يتعلق بكتاب اسمه (المواقف)، فالمتوفي الأمير أوصى بمبالغ كبيرة للفقراء ولنسائه وغيرهم، فهل من المعقول أن لا يوصي بشيء لطباعة كتاب ألفه فيما لو ترك أعمالاً تحتاج إلى تكاليف مادية من نسخ وطباعة؟ هذه الوصية هي دليل آخر أن الأمير لم يكن له أي علاقة بكتاب صوفي اسمه (المواقف).

وإلى القارئ الكريم هذا الموقف 265 من كتاب (المواقف) الذي نُسب للأمير، ذكره الأستاذ جواد المرابط وهو أحد أعيان دمشق المعروفين في كتابه (التصوف والأمير عبد القادر الحسني الجزائري)، فكتب في الصفحة 131، ولا أرى مانع من تكراره هذه الصفحة:

"قال الأمير عبد القادر في الموقف 265 من كتابه (المواقف): سألت من الحق تعالى إشارة بسعادتي، وقد فعل مراراً، وقد ألقى عليّ قوله (لتكون لمن خلفك آية، وإن كثيراً من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون)، وبعد رجوعي إلى الحس، قلت يا رب هذا خطابك لفرعون، فألهمني في الحال بالطريقة التي عوّدني إياها أن فرعون عاش سعيداً سيداً، بل إلهاً يُعبد، ولمّا حضرت وفاته قبضه الله بعد توبته، وإيمانه، طاهراً، مطهّراً، شهيداً، وهو في الآخرة ملك من ملوك الجنة، وأكثر الناس يأبون عليه ذلك، وأنت سعيد في الدنيا والآخرة، وأكثر الناس يأبون عليك ذلك بما يرون حولك من النعم"


هذا الكلام من أهم وأخطر ما جاء في هذه المواقف التي ذكرتها كنماذج. والغريب في هذا الموضوع الذي نحن بشأنه أن مؤلف الكتاب الأستاذ جواد لم يعلّق على هذا الموقف سوى بالقول: أقول أن الأمير عليه رحمة الله، تكلم هنا بلسان صاحب الحقيقة حينما غاب عن الخلق بشهود فعل الملك الحق، وغني عن السباب بشهود مسبب الأسباب، وهذه الحال من أروع ما يكون عليه الإنسان من حال، إذ بها يزداد سعادة إل سعادة، ويتحسس بما وراء الظاهر، والرسوم إلى نعم لا تكون إلا من الحي القيوم، وكم من سعيد ليس بسعيد لأنه لا يدرس أنه سعيد، ومن هنا كان الصوفي هانئ الحس والنفس والروح بالقليل من عطايا الله...إلخ من الكلام المفهوم والغامض أحياناً، والباقي جيد لا غبار عليه، ولكن لم يعلّق بكلمة واحدة عن مخالفة الآيات القرآنية التي لم يذكر سبحانه وتعالى بأنه غفر لفرعون وجعله ملك من ملوك الجنة وشهيداً طاهراً! وهل يمكن لمسلم الاعتقاد بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يوحي لإنسان مهما بلغ من عظمة ما لم يوحي به إلى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أليس هذا تضليل مريع؟ وقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة يونس، آية 90 (الآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين، فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية)، لم يذكر الله أنه غفر له، وإنما قال تعالى في سورة النساء، آية 17 (إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب، فأولئك يتوب الله عليهم وكان الله عليماً حكيماً، وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن، ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك أعتدنا لهم عذاباً أليماً). وكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى بغاية السداد والدقة والوضوح. وقال تعالى في سورة يونس ذاتها (ما ظن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب يوم القيامة)ن وفي الآية 70 قال (إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون)، فهل يوجد فريّة أكبر من هذه وقول أكذب من هذا؟

ألا تستحق من مؤلف هذا الكتاب تعليقاً أو ملاحظة لدرء الضلال والنهي عن المنكر؟ 

وهل الكلام الجيد والمقبول الذي ذكره الأستاذ جواد ممكن أن يستر أو يحجب هذا الضلال بمخالفة قول الله تعالى في هذه الآيات البينات؟

والدليل التاريخي الموثق في كتاب (تحفة الزائر) الذي ألّفه ابنه وذكر فيه أن من مؤلفات والده كتاب (المواقف) وامتدحه، هذه المعلومات الغير صحيحة كانت السبب في سرقة أخوته لكتاب (تحفة الزائر) بعد اطلاعهم عليه، ولم يكتفوا بسرقته بل حرقوه وكانوا يرددون فيما بينهم (أن هذا الكتاب بدو حرق) قبل أن يصل إلى المطبعة، واعترف محمد باشا بسرقة الكتاب في مقدمته، ولكن لم يقل أنه حرق لغاية في نفسه واكتفى بالقول (ذهب منه الكثير ولم يبقى إلى القليل فشمّرت عن ساعد الاجتهاد وأعدت ما فُقد من الكتاب) وهذا دليل آخر أن أخوة الأمير لم يشاهدوا والدهم يكتب أو يقوم بكتابة كتاب (المواقف)، لذلك أخذوه خلسة وحرقوه بما وجدوا فيه من أكاذيب عن والدهم، منها (وألقى السلاح إلى الفرنسيين)، وغيرها من الاتهامات.

والدليل الأخير أن الأمير ظل متوازن العقل والشخصية حتى آخر يوم في حياته. الدليل الأول: هو رفضه للمشروع الفرنسي والعربي بتنصيبه حاكماً في بلاد الشام. هذا العرض رفضه رفضاً باتاً. هذه المعلومة هي موثقة تاريخياً، فلو كان مهزوز الشخصية أو تنتابه الأخذات والردات والحالات التي ذكرت في (المواقف)، لما فكّر أحد بعرض هذا المنصب عليه. لقد تجنب الأمير ذلك الفخ المغري بذكاء وحكمة، ولم يجعل من نفسه مطية للدول الغربية، إذ لم يكن من المغامرين، وكان يحسب لكل أمر ألف حساب. والدليل الثاني: هو مراسلاته مع الشيخ المفكر الكبير محمد عبدو، ومشروع الجامعة الإسلامية قبل وفاته بوقت قصير جداً. ذكر هذه المعلومة الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله في كتابه (تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي)([4]).


حفيدة الأمير عبد القادر

بديعة الحسني الجزائري

عضو اتحاد المؤرخين الجزائريين

عضو شرف في مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
[1]- الدكتور فؤاد الصالح السيد، مجلة (الثقافة الجزائرية)، صفحة 266، عام 1963م.

[2]- الدكتور عمار الطالبي، (الأعلام بأعغاليط الإعلام)، مجلة (الثقافة الجزائرية).

[3]- (المواقف)، الجزء الثاني، الصفحة 56.

[4]- الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله، موسوعة (تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي)، الجزء الخامس، الصفحات 542 و 543، دار المغرب الإسلامي، 1998م، الطبعة الأولى.

----------


## محمد المبارك

هذا هو بحث السيدة الفاضلة الأميرة بديعة الحسني الجزائري حفظها الله ، و لي وقفة بسيطة 
مع بعض ما جاء في المقال قريباً ان شاء الله .

----------


## محمد المبارك

[size="5"][color="navy"]
يُلاحظ القارئ الكريم أنَّ ما أوردته السيدة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني لا يرقى إلى أن
يكون أدِلّة ، بل قُصارى الأمر أن تراوحَ بين العمومات و القرائن.
و غايةُ مافيها شهادة عبدالمجيد الخاني الآتية :  

[size="5"]
شهادة الشيخ عبد المجيد الخاني بن محمد الخاني، المتوفي عام 1318 هجرية، في كتابه (الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية)([4]) الذي طبع لأول مرة عام 1308 هجرية. وهي شهادة معتبرة، كما ستلاحظون. قال: (أن والده الشيخ محمد الخاني كان صديقاً للأمير، وكثيراً ما كان يراجعه في بعض المسائل التي تخفى عليه، ويسأله حل بعض الأمور من كتاب (فصوص الحكم والفتوحات المكية) وغيرها، فكان الأمير لكثرة حبه للخير مع وفرة موانعه وشغله، كان يقيد الأجوبة ويرسلها إليه، أي إلى والده، فكان والده من فرط حرصه على هذه الأجوبة يلحقها بالمواقف بإذنه، فما زال الوالد يضم كل مسألة إلى أخدانها ويقرنها بأقرانها، حتى اجتمع لديه من ذلك ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة، وقد ذيلها والده محمد الخاني بعد وفاة الأمير بالجزء الثالث منها بما وجده في كناشة بخطه).size][/QUOTE]
و لي مع هذا الدليل عِدَّة وقفات :
الوقفة الأولى :

و هي ملاحظات تتجه الى كون ما ذكرته الباحثة الفاضلة يضعِف من نسبة الكتاب إلى الأمير عبدالقادر 
بل ما يلاحظه القارئ  ما يلي :

1ـ أنَّ الأمير هوكاتب تلك الأجوبة بدليل:
[size="5"]
فكان الأمير لكثرة حبه للخير مع وفرة موانعه وشغله، كان يقيد الأجوبة ويرسلها إليه، size][/QUOTE]

2ـ أن الحاقها بالمواقف بإذنٍ من الأمير، بدليل :
[size="5"]
فكان والده من فرط حرصه على هذه الأجوبة يلحقها بالمواقف بإذنه، size][/QUOTE]

3ـ ومع ذلك فإن الملحقات استقرَّت في الجزء الثالث من المواقف دون الجزئين الأولين ، بدليل :
[size="5"]
فما زال الوالد يضم كل مسألة إلى أخدانها ويقرنها بأقرانها، حتى اجتمع لديه من ذلك ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة، وقد ذيلها والده محمد الخاني بعد وفاة الأمير بالجزء الثالث منها بما وجده في كناشة بخطه).
size][/QUOTE]

----------


## محمد المبارك

الوقفة الثانية :

أن هذا معارَضٌ من قِبَلِ عبدالمجيد الخاني نفسه في أبياتِه الشهيرة  التي اختارتها أسرة الأمير لتُنقَشَ على قبر الأمير نفسِه .

و اقرأ معي هذا الفصل من كتابٍ "  الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وأدبه" لأحدِ المشِيدين بالأمير و هو  الدكتور عبدالرزاق بن السبع ، و الذي اختارته "مؤسسة جائزة عبد العزيز سعود البابطين للإبداع الشعري" و هي مؤسسة تحتفي كثيرا بالأمير عبدالقادر و آثاره ، ليكون أحدَ اصداراتها عن الأمير و التي صدر منها الى  الآن اربعة اصدارات بعضها موجودٌ على الانترنت ، و هذا نص ما ورَدَ في الكتاب:


( ) وفي الساعة السابعة من ليلة يوم السبت 19 رجب 1300 هـ / 24 مايو 1883 م " لبى ـ أي الأمير ـ نداء ربه بنفس راضية مرضية وذلك في قصره في قرية دمر بضاحية دمشق عن عمر يناهز 76 حولا، واهتزت دمشق وما جاورها لهذا المصاب الجلل، وسرعان ما ذاع الخبر في جميع الأنحاء فعم الحزن والأسى كل من يعرف عبدالقادر.
وفي صباح اليوم الموالي نقل إلى بيته في دمشق، وبعد تجهيزه والصلاة عليه في جامع بني أمية، حملت جنازته إلى الصالحية في موكب شعبي ورسمي رهيب حيث خرجت دمشق عن بكرة أبيها لتودع هذا الرجل العظيم إلى مثواه الأخير، ولتلقي عليه نظرة الوداع قبل أن يوارى جسده الطاهر" بجوار الشيخ الأكبر سيدي محيي الدين بن عربي داخل القبة(174) ".
 وبدأ سيل برقيات التعازي ينهال على أسرة الأمير من ملوك العالم والوزراء والأعيان والعلماء ينعون فيها الفقيد العظيم مشيدين بخصاله الحميدة.(175) ومن بين مئات القصائد التي نظمت في رثائه اختار أهله أبياتا للشيخ عبدالمجيد الخالي فنقشت على قبره:

لله أُفْقٌ صار مشرق دارتـــي   
قمرين، هــلاّ من ديار المـــــغربِ 
الشيخ محيى الدين، ختْم الأوليـا   
قمر "الــفتوحات"، الفريد الشَّــــرِب 
والفرد عبدالقادر الحسني الأمير   
قمر "المواقف" .ذا الولي ابن النبـي 
من نال، معْ أعلى رفيق .أرّخوا:   
أذكى مقامات الشهــــــود الأقرب


و هذه الأبيات ذكرها الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار في "حلية البشر" أيضاً في ترجمة الأمير عبدالقادر .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الوقفة الثالثة :

من هو عبدالمجيد الخاني :
: هو عبد المجيد بن محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مصطفى, الخاني, الشافعي, النقشبندي, . صوفي, أديب, شاعر, مشارك. ولد في صفر سنة 1263هجرية, اشتهر بفصاحته, ولباقته وطلاقة لسانه, توفي في الآستانة سنة 1318هجرية.

من مؤلفاته:
"الحدائق الوردية في حقائق أجلاء النقشبندية" .
"الكواكب الدرية على الحدائق الوردية في حقائق أجلاء السادة النقشبندية" .
وفيهما مجازفات لا أرى إيرادها .

ـ و جده الشيخ  محمد بن عبد الله بن مصطفى الخاني االنقشبندي هو صاحب كتاب " البهجة السنية في آداب الطريقة النقشبندية "، و الذي يقول فيه :
:" ومن تتبع أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرف اخباره وأحواله وعلم أقواله وأفعاله تبين له أن هذه الطريقة هي التي اختارها صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد البعثة وبعث أمته على هذه الحالة وتبعه أكابر الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم " ص 16 .

ـ إذن الشيخ عبدالمجيد ووالده الشيخ محمد و جدُّه الشيخ محمد من أسرة مغرقة في التصوف على الطريقة النقشبندية .
و تتميز هذه الطريقة بالغلو في طلب الإمداد من الشيوخ ، و تتفرد ـ حسب علمي ـ بما يُسمَّى بالرابطة وهي ـ حسب اعتقادهم ـ صلة بالله  تحصل بالتقرب إليه بوضع صورة الشيخ في مخيلة المريد وبين عينيه عند ذكر الله. 
و الشيخ عبدالمجيد يقرِّر "الرابطة النقشبندية" في حدائقه ، و يحدِّد لها تعريفاً خاصاًّ بها ، و يسوق بعض القصص حولها  .

ـ و بسبب ما في الطريقة النقشية"النقشبن  ية " من الغلو في المشايخ  ، فقد ردَّ الشيخ عثمان بن سند البصري على هذه الرابطة ، مع أن الشيخ عثمان كان نقشبنديا  بل ألف الشيخ عثمان  في ترجمة شيخة في الطريقة الشيخ خالد النقشبندي كتابه الشهير "أصـفى الموارد في سـلسال أحـوال الإمام خالد" إلاَّ أنه انتقد بعض أحوال النقشبندية ، 

 و ذلك في قوله :
الشيخ يدعو لإخلاء الفُــؤاد من الــ
أغيارِ طُرَّا ليصفو الذكر للـفُـقـرا
فكيف يدعــو إلى تصويـر صــورته 
في خاطرٍ فيه نور الله قد سَـفرا
فـحــسبُنا باتباع المصطـفـى شـرفـاً 
إن مالَ نحو ابتداع غيرُنا وجَـرى
فيامريدَ الهُـدى استنسك بعِـز تُـقى 
وقل إذا السالك استهداك معتبِرا
دع التَـــوجُّــــ  ـــه إلاَّ للــذي فــَطــرا 
واسلك على الشرع واترك ما سواه ورا )انتهى .


قالَ الألوسـي : (وكانَ رحمه الله ـ أي :ابن سند ـ سلفي الظاهر والباطن ، مازالَ يصدعُ بالحـق ويُـعـلِـن ، وقد أبطلَ الرابطة بقصيدةٍ طويلة ، وبيَّن عَـدمَ مشروعِـيتها ، يقـول فِـيهـا ـ ثم ساق الأبيات ) .

قلت : قول الألوسي عن الشبخ عثمان بأنه سلفي الظاهر و الباطن فيه مبالغة ، فالرجل كان أشعرياً ـ "وهوابن عمَِّنا" ضمير الجمع يرجع للأسرة ـ ، بل قد ألف على مذهب الأشاعرة منظومة أسماها : (هادي السعـيد )ضمَّنها متن "جوهرة التوحـيد" لابراهيم ابن اللقاني المالكي الأشعري ، كما سيأتي .

و الأمير عبدالقادر له صلة قديمة بالطريقة النقشبندية منذ رحلته للحج مع والده في حداثته .
قال تلميذه الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار ـ عن رحلة الأمير مع والده للحج ـ :
"غير أنه ـ أي الأمير ـ قد استقام في دمشق الشام مدَّة ، بذل فيها في طريق "النقشية" اجتهاده و جِدَّه "حلية البشر (888) .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الطريقة النقشبندية
"منقول"
نماذج من عقائـــد النقشبنديين: 

يعتقد النقشبنديون عامة والأحباش خاصة أن المؤسس الأول للطريقة النقشبندية هو أبو بكر الصديق. وكان يستعمل طريقة الذكر النقشبندية بحبس النفس ولا يتنفص إلا في الصباح وكان الناس يشمون رائحة اللحم المشوي فأخبرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذه الرائحة كبد أبي بكر من كثرة ذكره لله. [إرغام المريد للكوثريص30 وانظر مجلة منار الهدى 16/20] 
ويعتقدون أن من لم يسلك طرقته فهو على خطر من دينه. [نور الهداية والعرفان في سر الرابطة وختم الخواجكان41] 
ويعاملون مشايخ الطريقة الأموات معاملة الأحياء في الاستغاثة وتلقي فيوضات النور والهدى منهم ومبايعتهم وأخذ العلم عنهم ، كل ذلك وهم في قبورهم. 
ويعتقدون أن الصلة بالله إنما تحصل بالتقرب إليه بوضع صورة الشيخ في مخيلة المريد وبين عينيه عند ذكر الله. 
وهذه الصلة تسمى الرابطة . وهي أوثق وأعظم تأثيراً من الرابطة التي يؤديها المسلمون خمس مرات في اليوم والليلة. 
ولا يقتصر شيوخ الطريقة على الإنس بل من الحيوانات شيوخ الطريقة كالفرس والهرة والفهد والنحلة والبازي. قال صاحب الرشحات: "وأما الحيوانات فلنا منهم شيوخ ، ومن شيوخنا الذين اعتمدت عليهم الفرس فإن عبادته عجيبة ، فما استطعت أن أتصف بعبادتهم" وزعم أن السالكين يرون الله بالطريقة التجلية فيرون الله في جميع الأشياء من إنسان ونباتات وحيوانات بل ويتجلى الله في شكل فرس [البهجة السنية ص6 رشحات عين الحياة ص133 لعلي الهروي] . فالله عندهم يتشكل ويظهر بأشكال مختلفة. 
بل وذكروا أن الله يصلي [كتاب السبع أسرار في مدارج الأخيار ص83 لمحمد معصوم] 
وإن روح الإنسان لها شبه بالله ولذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته)) [مكتوبات السرهندي 121 و 198 نور الهداية والعرفان 83] 
وفي الوقت الذي يعتقدون فيه أن الله ظل:يعتقدون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يرى له ظل لا بالدليل ولا بالنهار لأنه نور محض [نور الهداية والعرفان 24] 
ويزعم النقشبنديون أن بهاء الدين نقشبند [مؤسس هذه الطريقة] كان يقول للرجل "مُت" فيموت ثم يقول له "قم حياً" فيحيا مرة أخرى" [المواهب السرمدية 133 الأنوار القدسية 137 جامع كرامات الأولياء 1/146] 
وكان يتمثل بأقوالِ الحلاج ومنها هذا البيت [الأنوار القدسية 134 الحدائق الوردية 134 مكتوبات السرهندي 282] : 
كفرتُ بدين الله والكفرُ واجبٌ **** لديّ وعند المسلمين قبيح 
ويحكون أن شيخهم علمه أن يطلب المدد من كلاب الحضرة النقشبندية ويخدمهم بإخلاص وأنه اجتمع مرة بكلبِ وحرباء ، فحصل له من لقائهما بكاءً عظيماً وسمع لهما تأوهاً وحنيناً فاستلقى كل منهما على ظهره ، ورفع الكلب قوائمه الأربع إلى السماء وأخذ يدعوا الله ، وكذلك فعلت الحرباء والشيخ واقفٌ يقول: آمين ، يؤمِّنُ على دعاء الكلب والحرباء (المواهب السرمدية في مناقب النقشبندية 118-119 الأنوار القدسية في مناقب النقشبندية 130)
كرامات مشايخ الطريقة 
وأن رجلاً سلَّم عليه فلم يرد عليه السلام ثم أعتذر إليه بعد ذلك بأنه كان مشغولاً بسماع كلام الله [المواهب السرمدية 130 ،الأنوار القدسية 135] 
"وحين توفي حبيب الله جان جانان النقشبندي ارتفع نصف القرآن إلى السماء ووقع في الدين فتور" [الأنوار القدسية207 ، المواهب السرمدية 231-232] 
وكان الشيخ أحمد الفاروقي يقول "كثيراً ما كان يُعرجُ بي فوق العرش وأرتفع فوقه بمقدار ما بين مركز الأرض وبينه ، ورأيت مقام الإمام شاه نقشبند ... قال "وأعلم أني كلما أريد العروج يتيسر لي" [المواهب السرمدية 184 الأنوار القدسية 182] 
قال: "وكانت الكعبة تطوف به تشريفاً له" ويروج السيوطي لمثل هذه الأكاذيب [المواهب السرمدية 185 الحدائق الوردية 180 البهجة السنية 80 والحاوي للفتاوي 1/220 للسيوطي] 
وكان أحد مشايخهم واسمه عبدالله الدهلوي يقول: "كما أن طلب الحلال فرض على المؤمنين كذلك ترك الحلال فرض على العارفين" [المواهب السرمدية 185 الأنوار القدسية 213] 
وكان الشيخ عبيدالله أحرار ميزة عجيبة فكان عنده قوة ينقل بها المرض من شخص لآخر" [جامع كرامات الأولياء 2/236 ،الأنوار القدسية 177] 
ونص الدهلوي على أن نقل المرض من كرامات مشايخ هذه الطريقة. [شفاء العليل ترجمة القول الجميل 104] 
أما الشيخ محمد المعصوم فقد كان غوثاً يستغيث به الناس ويصفونه بحضرة (القيوم) فقد سقط أحد مريديه عن فرسه في الصحراء ، قال:فاستغثت بحضرة (القيوم) فحضر بنفسه وأيقظني" ، وكذلك أشرف آخر من أتباعه على الغرق فاستغاث به فحضر في الحال وأنقذه. 
وكان يغيث الناس في أقصى الأرض وهو جالس في مكانه. فقد استغاث به رجل في سفينة كانت تغرق فمد الشيخ يده وانتشل السفينة وهو في بيته أمام أصحابه الذين رأوا فجأة أن كُمّه صارت مبللة بعد أن رأوه يمدها في الهواء" [جامع كرامات الأولياء 1/199 المواهب السرمدية 210-213 الأنوار القدسية 195] 
وكان الشيخ بهاء الدين نقشبند يجتمع بأرواح سلسلة المشايخ النقشبندية وأخذ العهد والولاية والتكليف منهم في المقبرة. [المواهب السرمدية 113] 
وتلقن الذكر الخفي من روحانية الشيخ عبدالقادر غجدواني ، وهذا ليس عجيباً فإن الروحانيات تجتمع بعد الممات وهو عالم اللاهوت الخارج عن عالم الأجسـام" [الأنوار القدسية 7] 
وهذا يتناقض مع ما جاء في الفتاوى البزازية "من قال إن أرواح المشايخ حاضرةً تُعلم: يكفـــر. وقال الشيخ فخر الدين أبو سعيد عثمان الجياني: ومن ظن أن الميت يتصرف في الأمور دون الله وأعتقد بذلك فقد كفر" [البحر الرائق 3/94 و2/298 وفي طبعة أخرى 5/124 وأنظر رد المحتار 2/439 قبيل باب الاعتكاف] 
قال الشيخ الكردي " وما يفعله العامة من قبيل تقبيل أعتاب الأولياء ، والتابوت الذي يجعل فوقهم فلا بأس به إن قصدوا بذلك التبرك ، ولا ينبغي الاعتراض عليهم لأنهم يعتقدون أن الفاعل والمؤثر هو الله ، وإنما يفعلون ذلك محبةً فيمن أحبهم الله تعالى" [تنوير القلوب 534] 
وقال الكردي " ولما مات الشيخ بهاء الدين نقشبند بنى أتباعهُ على قبره قبة عظيمة وجعلوه مسجداً فسيحاً" [المواهب السرمدية 142] 
قال: "ولم يزل يستغاث بجنابه ويُكتحل بتراب أعتابه ويُلتجأ إلى أبوابهِ" [الأنوار القدسية 142] 
قلت-أي الشيخ دمشقية-:بهذا لعن الله ورسوله اليهود والنصارى حين اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم وصلحائهم مسجداً. 
يعلمون الغيــــــــب 
والنقشبنديون يثبتون لمشايخهم العلم بالغيب في الوقت الذي نجد بعضهم يصرحون بنفي علم الله للغيب كما نقله صاحب الرشحات عن أولياء النقشبندية أنه قال: "إن الله تعالى ليس عالماً للغيب" ونسب السرهندي أصل هذا القول إلى ابن عربي. [رشحات الحياة 153 المكتوبات الربانية للسرهندي 106] 
وإما إثبات علم الغيب لأنفسهم فقد قال الدهلوي: "وللنقشبندية تصرفات عجيبة من التصرف في قولب الناس" [شفاء العليل ترجمة القول الجميل 104] 
فمن ذلك تصرف الشيخ عبدالله الدهلوي تصرفه في باطن المريدين وإلقاء الفيوضات والأسرار في صدورهم. 
ومن كراماته أيضاً أن زوجة أحد أصحاب هذا الشيخ قد مرضت ، فالتمس من حضرته أن يدعوا الله تعالى بتخفيف مرضها فلم يفعل ، فألح عليه ، فقال له: لا تبقي هذه المرأة أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً ، وبقدرة الله تعالى توفيت يوم الخامس عشر" [المواهب السرمدية 249و251 جامع كرامات الأولياء 2/129 الأنوار القدسية 216و217] 
ولم يكن من خاطر في قلوب الناس إلا ويطلع عليه. [المواهب السرمدية 173 الأنوار القدسية 175 جامع كرامات الأولياء 2/140] 
..... وحكى الكوثري عن أبي الحسن الشاذلي أنه قال: "أطلعني الله على اللوح المحفوظ ، فلولا التأدب مع جدي رسول الله لقلت هذا سعيد وهذا شقي" [ارغام المريد شرح النظم العتيد لتوسل المريد برجال الطريقة النقشيندية 39] 
وكان الشيخ عبدالله الخاني يخبر بالأمور قبل وقوعها وكان لا يسأل أتباعه عن أحوالهم وإنما يخبرهم عنها [جامع كرامات الأولياء 1/222-223] 
وخطر ببال أحد الواقفين أمام الشيخ محمد سيف الدين الفاروقي أن هذا الشيخ متكبر فعرف ما في قلبه وقال له: "تكبُّري من تكبر الحق تعالى" [المواهب السرمدية 215 الأنوار القدسية 200 جامع كرامات الأولياء 1/204] 
أما محمد الخوجكي الأمكنكي فما من ذرة في العالم إلا وهو يمدُّها بالروحانية" [المواهب السرمدية 178 الأنوار القدسية 178]

----------


## محمد المبارك

عوداً الى كتاب المواقف :

بعد أن استعرضتُ و ناقشتُ رأي الأميرة بديعة الحسني أرجع الى استكمال مبحث ثبوت نسبة كتاب المواقف لأمير عبدالقادر من عدمِه ، و لذلك فسأعيد ما أوردتُه مسبقاً طلباً لاتصال المبحث :
وقفة مع كتاب المواقف :

لا شك إن ارتباط اسم كتاب"المواقف" باسم الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري من الشهرة بمكان بحيث يكاد إذا ذُكِر أحدهما أن يُذكرَ الآخر .
ولكن هل هذه النسبة للأمير ثابتة .

1 ـ فلنقرأ إذن رأي المؤرِّخ الجزائري الكبير  الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله   ـ و هو ممَّن أفنى جزءاً كبيراً من عمره في جمع مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر و الإشادة بأعماله ـ حيث يقول حفظه الله في موسوعته "تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي" الجزء السابع :
"ومن أشهر مؤلفات الأمير كتاب ( المواقف ) الذي يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات , وكان الأمير قد استغرق في التصوف منذ حجّه , وقد اختلى في غار حراء أثناء مجاورته . وفي دمشق كانت له خلوة يتعبد فيها . وفي آخر سنواته ازداد تعمقاً في هذا الباب , وكان يطالع أمهات كتب التصوف ومنها الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن العربي , الذي يعده شيخه الأكبر . ويبدو أنه قد تأثر به كثيراً في ( المواقف ) إذ بناها على نظريات شيخه , حسب العارفين بهذا الفن . , , , .
وكتاب ( المواقف ) يضم 372 موقفاً , وقد طبع مرتين أولاهما كانت في عهد ابنه محمد , اي سنة 1911 . وقد قدم الأمير كتابه بعبارات صوفية مغرقة ووشح ذلك بمقامة أدبية -خيالية عن معشوقة تشبه معشوقة ابن الفارض . وكل موقف من مواقفه تقريباً يبدأ بآية ذات معنى توحيدي أو صوفي , ثم يأخذ في شرح الآية شرحاً صوفياً يتغلب عليه الفكر الباطني الذي يعبر عنه بالأسرار والغيبة عن الشهود , وطالما عرّض الأمير بأهل الرسوم وعلماء الظاهر الذين لا يدركون أسرار الوجود ولا الحقيقة الإلهية . , , , وقد أورد عدداً من المرايا التي حدثت له , وجاء بأخبار و ( مواقف ) حدثت له , يقظة أو مناماً منذ كان في الجزائر , ولا سيما منذ حج ثانية . 
يقول الأمير في المقدمة : " هذه نفثات روحية , وإلقاءات سبوحية , بعلوم وهبية , وأسرار غيبية , من وراء طول العقول , وظواهر النقول , خارج عن أنواع الاكتساب , والنظر في كتاب , قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا , , ," . ومن الواضح أنه كتب المواقف "لإخوانه" الصوفية أو الذين لهم استعدادات صوفية , مؤمنين بمبادئ أهل الباطن ذوي اللقاءات السبوحية , , , .
آمن الأمير بوحدة الوجود تبعاً لشيخه ابن عربي . وهو يتمنى أن يكون إيمانه كإيمان العجائز . 
ومما يذكر أن الناشر للمواقف اعتمد على عدة نسخ . منها نسخة الأمير بخط يده . وقوبلت على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبد الرزاق البيطار ( وهو صديق الأمير وتلميذه ) وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه ".
 تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي للدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله الجزء السابع.

----------

2ـ كما يقول الدكتور عبدالرزاق بن السبع في كتابه الذي يشيد فيه بالأمير و بآثاره وأعماله :" الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وأدبه"
" يُجمع باحثو ودارسو حياة الأمير عبدالقادر وآثاره على أن كتاب " المواقف في التصوف والوعظ والإرشاد" هو أهم مصنف ألفه الأمير سواء من ناحية الحجم أو الموضوعات التي يبحثها حيث أودع فيه زبدة تجاربه وبين فيه بوضوح مذهبه الروحي والصوفي والفلسفي في الوصول إلى الحقيقة التي ينشدها" وحصيلة تأملاته حيث أقدم فيه على تناول القضايا العويصة في تاريخ الفكر الإسلامي ...." 
و يقول " والكتاب يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات يبلغ عدد صفحاتها مجتمعة 1416 ص تضم 372 موقفا.
وقد طبع المواقف لأول مرة سنة 1329 هـ -1911م وأعيد طبعه ثانية في عام 1362هـ-1966م عن دار اليقظة العربية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر وهي طبعة منقحة " بوبت ورتبت بالاستناد إلى النسخة الأم الأصلية المكتوبة بخط المرحوم السيد الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري.
 وقد قوبلت على نسخة عالم الشام الكبير المرحوم الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار المحلاة هوامشها بتقييدات وملاحظات هامة بخط المرحوم الأمير المؤلف.
كما قام بمراجعتها والوقوف على أصلها وتصحيحها لجنة من أكابر وأفاضل علماء دمشق"(628) مما يعطى هذه النسخة قيمة علمية من حيث دقة التحقيق وصحة ما جاء فيها نسبة للأمير.
إلا أن عيب هذه النسخة يكمن في عدم وجود فهرس في كل جزء على حده مما يضطر القارئ إلى العودة إلى فهرس الجزء الثالث في سبيل تحديد الموقف أو الصفحة التي يريدها.
أما عن اختيار الأمير لهذا العنوان " المواقف" فإننا نجد أن الأستاذ بوعبدالله غلام الله في دراسته لهذا الكتاب يذكر أن الأمير يشير دائما إلى مصادره " وما كان يلقى إليه في المنام أو اليقظة وهو قائم في الصلاة وما أخذه عن رسول الله مباشرة أو ما تلقاه من الشيخ محيي الدين بن عربي يقظة أومناما .
ولكنه لم يذكر من أين أخذ هذا العنوان الذي وضعه في كتابه الضخم في التصوف والاجتهاد"(629.
على أن بعض الباحثين يرجع تسمية المؤلف بالمواقف إلى أن الأمير أراد أن يتشبه بغيره من أعلام التصوف " الذين ألفوا كتباً بهذا العنوان ومنهم محمد عبدالجبار النفري(630) المتوفي سنة 354هـ - 965م و ابن قضيب البان عبدالقادر بن محمد المتوفى سنة 1040هـ -1630م صاحب كتاب المواقف الإلهية على نسق الفتوحات المكية "(631) .
ألف الأمير كتابه بدمشق وكان تأليفه هذه الموسوعة الجامعة حصيلة لثقافة الأمير الصوفية كما جاء استجابة لطلب بعض جلسائه من العلماء الذين التمسوا من الأمير أن يدوِّن لهم ما يلقيه في دروسه وما يتكلم به في مجالسه .
والكتاب خلاصة اعتكاف وانكباب على مدى العقدين الأخيرين من حياته على القراءة والتأمل " لموسوعة ابن عربي الصوفية وهي الفتوحات المكية وقراءة فصوص الحكم وكل كتب محيى الدين بن عربي وكان جادا في هذه الفترة المقدرة بقرابة عشرين سنة في تأليف كتابه الضخم الموسوم بالمواقف.... ويعد الأمير أخلص تلامذة بن عربي وأشدهم تمسكا وعملا بمذهبه ونظرياته"(632).
يستهل الأمير كتابه بفاتحة تنبئ على أنه لم " يكن شاكاً ولا حائراً بمعنى عدم الاهتداء إلى طريق الصواب وإنما يفتعل الشك فقط أو على الأصح يثير الحيرة من حيث هي إشكال تعجز أمامها التفسيرات العقلية المعتمدة في مناهج المتكلمين والفلاسفة لأنها تفسيرات متناقضة فيما تقترحه من حلول"(633).
ولذلك فهو يؤكد أن عمله هذا ما هو إلا " نفثات روحية وإلقاءات سبوحية بعلوم وهبية وأسرار غيبية من وراء طور العقول وظواهر النقول خارجة عن أنواع الاكتساب والنظر في الكتاب قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا إذا لم يصلوا إلى اقتطاف أثمارها تركوها في زوايا أماكنها إلى أن يبلغوا أشدهم ويستخرجوا كنزهم(634(.
والأمير أودع في سفره هذه الأسرار والعلوم والإلقاءات التي لم يكتسبها علما ولم يقرأها في كتاب وإنما هي هبة ومنة من الله تعالى" فهي من قبيل العلم الموهوب لا صلة له فيها بالاكتساب ولم يتلقها من كتاب، يقدمها في تصنيف عسى الله أن ينفع به إخوانه في طريق الرحمن(635) .

ـ يقول الأستاذ الزميل عبد القادر بن محي الدين تعليقاً على ما ذكره الدكتور سعد الله :

حسبنا أن نذكر أن الدكتور أبالقاسم سعد الله- وفقه الله- قد قضى ربع قرن يجمع مادة كتابه ( تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي) , داخل البلاد وخارجها في المكتبات الأوربية والأمريكية , فضلاً عن العربية والإسلامية كما ذكر هو ذلك في مقدمته , والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة فقد ذكر في سلسلته (أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر ) الجزء الثاني أنه عثر على النسخة المسروقة من كتاب (تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبد القادر واخبار الجزائر ) .
يقول الدكتور :" وقد استمر بحثي عنها في كل المظان الممكنة : دمشق والاسكندرية واسطانبول وباريس , وهي البلدان التي تردد عليها المؤلف والتي يوجد فيها منم يهمه موضوع الكتاب , وكانت النتائج دائماً مخيبة للأمل , ولكن اليأس لم يتطرق إلى البال , وزاد حماسي للبحث أن الطبعة الثانية للكتاب التي صدرت بعناية الدكتور ممدوح حقي لم تقدم نقداً ما لقضية النسخة المسروقة , , , وفي زيارتي إلى اسطانبول بتاريخ أغسطس 1970 , تمكنت من الاطلاع على نسخة مخطوطة من كتاب ( تحفة الزائر . . .) في احدى مكتبات اسطانبول .
والدكتور سعد الله لا يتكلم جزافاً في المسائل التاريخية ومن قرأ أبحاثه يعلم حقيقة ما نقول , , , 
فهو عندما تكلم عن كتاب المواقف وأثبت نسبته للأمير ذكر معه أن الكتاب قوبلت نسخته على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبدالرزاق البيطار وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه . 
يقول سعد الله :" إننا نرجح أن" عودة" الأمير إلى التصوف بتلك الصفة التي تدعو للدهشة كانت هروباً من محاولات استعماله في أدوار لم ير الفرصة سانحة للقيام بها , وقد كانت له همة قعساء ومروءة شماء أيضاً . فرأى أن خير ما يبتعد به هو اللجوء إلى الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن عربي , وغيرها من كتب الحقيقة الصوفية , , , وكثيراً ما وجدناه في ( المواقف ) يردد عبارة معينة , وهي أنه كان في حالة مشاهدة فصعق فكلمه الله وقال له : إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا , وكان يحصل له , كما أخبر , بعد الرجوع إلى الحس , فرح وبشارة .
وجاء في( المواقف) الأول قوله : " إن الله قد عودني أنه مهما أراد أن يأمرني أو ينهاني أو يبشرني أو يحذرني أو يعلمني علماً . . . إلا ويأخذني مني مع بقاء الرسم , ثم يلقي إليّ ما أراد بإشارة آية كريمة من القرآن , ثم يردني إليّ فأرجع بالآية قرير العين ملآن اليدين , ثم يلهمني ما أراد بالآية ". 
وقد أحلناك أخي الفاضل إلى مليئ ,,, ولا أعلم أن الدكتور خلدون سيأتي بجديد غير هذا الذي قاله سعد الله - أطال الله عمره , , ,


.

----------


## محمد المبارك

3ـ أبيات  عبدالمجيد الخاني  الشهيرة  التي اختارتها أسرة الأمير لتُنقَشَ على قبر الأمير نفسِه .


لله أُفْقٌ صار مشرق دارتـــي   
قمرين، هــلاّ من ديار المـــــغربِ 
الشيخ محيى الدين، ختْم الأوليـا
قمر "الــفتوحات"، الفريد الشَّــــرِب 
والفرد عبدالقادر الحسني الأمير   
قمر "المواقف" .ذا الولي ابن النبـي 
من نال، معْ أعلى رفيق .أرّخوا:   
أذكى مقامات الشهــــــود الأقرب
و هذه الأبيات ذكرها الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار في "حلية البشر" أيضاً في ترجمة الأمير عبدالقادر
.

----------


## محمد المبارك

4ـ أن لوالد الأمير عبدالقادر وهو الشيخ محيي الدين بن مصطفى الحسني كتاب على طريقة القوم و هو الموسوم بكتاب (إرشاد المريدين)، و صاحب المواقف يقبس فيه  كثيراً من آراء صاحب "إرشاد المريدين" في ذلك الكتاب ، مشيداً به ومشيراً إلى  نوع قرابته له .

----------


## محمد المبارك

5 ـ نسبة الأمير محمد بن الأمير  تأليف كتاب "المواقف" لوالده الأمير عبدالقادر .

و لا ننسى أن كتاب "المواقف" قد طبع مرتين أولاهما كانت في عهد ابنه محمد , اي سنة 1911 
، بل و  أشار الأمير محمد باشا الى نسبة كتاب المواقف الى أبيه في كتابه "تحفة الزائر" ، ونصَّ  على ذلك في تقديمه لديوان والده الذي أسماه الأمير محمد باشا ابن الأمير عبد القادر، نزهة الخاطر في قريض الأمير عبد القادر، مطبعة المعارف /مصر .


و لا مانع من ايراد تلك المقدِّمة بجملتها لما فيها من الفوائد :

ترجمة الناظم صلى الله عليه و سلم بقلم: الأمير محمد ولد الشاعر



هو فرع الشجرة الزكية، وبدر العصابة الحسنية. إنسان عين السادة الأخيار، وعقد جيد القادة الأبرار. صدر الشريعة بل تاجها، بدر الحقيقة بل معراجها، نخبة آل بيت اشتهرت بالشرف أوائلهم وأواخرهم، وأشرقت في أفق سماء السعادة فضائلهم ومفاخرهم. من عجزت عن حصر أوصافه الأقلام، وتباهت بوجوده الليالي والأيام، وتزينت الطروس بغرر مزاياه ومدائحه، وتلت النفوس آيات الحمد والإخلاص في صحائفه. واسطة عقد الشرف المقتـنى، وغصن شجرة المجد المجتنى. كعبة القاصدين، حرم الخائفين، ناصر الدين، الأمير عبدالقادر بن محيي الدين بن مصطفى بن محمد بن المختار بن عبدالقادر بن خدة بن أحمد بن محمد بـن عبدالقوي بن علي بن أحمد بن عبدالقوي بن خالد بن يوسف بن أحمد بن بشار بن أحمد بن محمد بن مسعود بن طاووس بن يعقوب بن عبدالقوي بن أحمد بن محمد بن إدريس بن إدريس بن عبدالله الكامل بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط بن فاطمة الزهراء. بضعة خير الأنام، عليه أفضل وأكمل السلام.

ولد قدس الله سره في رجب سنة ألف ومئتين واثنتين وعشرين ببلدة القيطنة التي اختطها جده بإيالة وهران من أعمال الجزائر ثاني أنجال والده ووالدته السيدة الزهراء بنت السيد عبدالقادر بن دوخه الحسيني تربى في حجر والده وفي مدرسته حفظ القرآن. وأخذ العلم عن أهل العرفان، وفي سنة مئتين وست وثلاثين سافر إلى وهران وحصل، حتى برع في كافة الفنون وكمل، وفي سنة مئتين وإحدى وأربعين سافر منها براً صحبة والده ذي الكمالات والعلوم الباهرة، قاصدين مكة المكرمة عن طريق القاهرة، وبعد أداء النسك رجعا إلى دمشق الشام، لزيارة الصلحاء والعلماء الأعلام، وأخذ بها عن الولي الصالح الإمام حضرة مولانا الشيخ خالد المجدوي الطريقة النقتبندية (لعلها النقشبندية)، ومنها إلى بغداد وأخذ بها الطريقة العلية القادرية على السيد محمود الكيلاني ثم رجع براً إلى الشام، وآب منها إلى بيت الله الحرام، وبعد أداء المناسك رجع من طريق البر إلى بلدته في السنة الثالثة والأربعين بعد المائتين وفي سنة ست وأربعين قام والده بأمر الجهاد فحارب معه سنتين وفي رجب سنة ثمانية وأربعين بايعه أهل الجزائر أميراً عليهم لاشتهاره بالشجاعة والعلم والبراعة، فباشر الأعمال، وركب الأخطار والأهوال وأقام الإمارة على قدمي الفضل والعدل، وزانها بما يؤيده العقل والنقل، وضرب السكة من فضة ونحاس، وأنشأ المعامل للأسلحة واللباس. وقام بأمر الجهاد ست عشرة سنة، يحارب الدولة الفرنساوية ويحمي دينه ووطنه، وأظهر من الشجاعة والبسالة والفتك في كل مجال ما اشتهر في الآفاق وقد بسطت ترجمته في كتابي المسمى بـ«تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر» وكانت الحرب بينهما سجالاً(*)

وكان يباشر القتال بنفسه ويتقدم أصحابه في المواقف فيرجع وقد ألبسته مخرقة من الرمي بالرصاص ولم يصبه سوى جرح بكتفه وآخر بأذنه ومات تحته عدة خيول ثم هاجمته دولة مراكش من جهة أخرى وبعد محاربات عديدة علم أن التسليم أولى فسلم لدولة فرنسا على شروط مقررة وعهود وذلك في محرم سنة ألف ومئتين وأربع وستين وبقي محجوراً(**) عليه عندها. وفي سنة ست وستين حضر إلى محل إقامته بمدينة إمبواز نابليون الثالث إمبراطور فرنسا وبشره بإطلاق سبيله وأهداه سيفاً مرصعاً ورتب له في كل سنة خمسة آلاف ليرة فرنساوية فتوجه إلى باريس ومنها إلى الآستانة العليا فتشرف بمقابلة ساكن الجنان مولانا السلطان الغازي عبدالمجيد خان طاب ثراه فأكرم وفادته وأحسن مثواه ومنحه في بورسة داراً عظيمة ثم رجع سنة السبعين إلى الآستانة وتوجه إلى باريس ثم رجع إلى بورسة وعزم سنة إحدى وسبعين على السكن بدمشق الشام فارتحل إليها.

ثم توجه سنة ثلاث وسبعين إلى زيارة بيت المقدس والخليل وقرأ في شهر رمضان البخاري الشريف في دار الحديث والإتقان والإبريز في مدرسة الجقمقية، واعتكف في شهر رمضان سنة خمس وسبعين بالجامع الأموي وقرأ الشفا والصحيحين في مشهد سيدنا الحسين. وفي سنة سبع وسبعين منحته الدولة العلية النيشان المجيدي من الرتبة الأولى وأهدته أيضاً الدول الفخام نياشينها من الطبقة الأولى نظراً لما أبداه من مساعدة للمسيحيين في واقعة تلك السنة، ثم سافر إلى حمص وحماه وزار سيدنا خالد بن الوليد ومن حل في حماه .

وفي سنة ثمانين توجه إلى مكة وأقام بها وبالطائف والمدينة المنورة سنة وستة أشهر وأخذ بمكة الطريقة الشاذلية عن الشيخ محمد الفاسي، وقصد الآستانة سنة اثنتين وثمانين وتشرف بمقابلة ساكن الجنان السلطان الغازي عبدالعزيز خان طاب ثراه فأكرم نزله وأحسن قراه ومنحه النيشان العثماني من الرتبة الأولى، ثم توجه منها إلى باريس فزاد له الإمبراطور على مرتبه السابق ألفين وخمسمائة ليرة إفرانساوية في كل سنة.

ودعي إلى مصر سنة ست وثمانين ليحضر احتفال خليج السويس، وقرأ الفتوحات المكية سنة تسع وثمانين مرتين بعد أن أرسل عالمين لتصحيحها على النسخة الموجودة بخط مؤلفها الشيخ الأكبر في قونيه.

وأخذ الطريقة العلية المولوية على حضرة الدرويش صبري شيخ الطريقة المولوية بالديار الدمشقية.
وكان محافظاً على السنن عاكفاً على شهود الجماعة كثير الصدقات وكان مرتباً راتباً في كل شهر للعلماء الصلحاء والفقراء منتصبًا لقضاء حوائج العباد، عاملاً بتقوى الله في السر والجهر، متعبداً على مذهب سيدنا مالك، وتغلغل في آخر عمره في علوم القوم وأظهر من دقائق الحقائق وعوارف المعارف ما يؤذن بسمو مقامه، وكان يصوم شهر رمضان على الكعك والزبيب معتزلاً عن القريب والغريب وله خلوة يتحنّث بها في قصر بقرية أشرفية صحنايا، وكان مشتغلاً عن مرض وفاته بالمراقبة والمشاهدة حتى إنه لا أنّ ولا تأوّه إلى أن انتقل إلى رحمة ربه الكريم في منتصف ليلة السبت لتسع عشرة خلت من شهر رجب سنة ألف وثلاثمائة في قصره بقرية دمر من مرض اعتراه بالكلى والمثانة، مدة خمسة وعشرين يومًا وصلى عليه بالجامع الأموي خلق كثير، وكان له مشهد لم يعهد له نظير، واجتمع في جنازته أمم من جميع الملل ودفن ظهر يوم السبت جوار الشيخ الأكبر سيدي محيي الدين بن عربي الحاتمي في حجرته وتوفي عن زوجته ابنة عمه وثلاث جوار جركسيات وجارية حبشية وخلف عشرة أولاد ذكور وست بنات.

وكان صلى الله عليه و سلم معتدل القامة عظيم الهامة، ممتلئ الجسم أبيض اللون مشرباً بحمرة أسود الشعر كثَّ اللحية أقنى الأنف أشهل العينين يخضب بالسواد، وله من التأليفات تعليقات على حاشية جده السيد عبدالقادر بن خدة في علم الكلام، وتنبيه الغافل وذكرى العاقل، والمقراض الحاد لقطع لسان الطاعن في دين الإسلام من أهل الباطل والإلحاد، والمواقف في علم التصوف، وله من الشعر الرائق والنثر الفائق ما يطرب الأسماع ويستهوي الألباب والطباع وكان يحب اللعب بالشطرنج ويحسن الخياطة سيما خياطة الشبكة. وبالجملة كان إماماً جليلاً عالماً عاملاً نبيهاً نبيلاً زاهداً ورعاً مهاباً شجاعاً كريماً حليماً، أوَّاباً رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وجعل الجنة مثواه، آمين.

----------


## محمد المبارك

6ـ أن كتاب "المواقف" خرج من كنف أسرة الشيخ وذريَّته ، و من ضئضئ مريديه و طلبته ، و لم يصدر عن أيِّ منهم أدنى اعتراض  ، و لم يبدر من أحدهم أيُّ امتعاض ، و إنما جرى التشكيك في نسبة الكتاب بأخَرة .
و  تلميحات وتلويحات الأميرة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني  بالأخدان و الأقران تتجه الى التنسيق لا إلى النسبة والتوثيق .
 بل قد يرى القارئ الكريم أن ما أوردته الأميرة حفظها الله عند التفتيش أقرب إلى إثبات نسبة الكتاب الى الأمير منه إلى نفيه عنه .

----------


## محمد المبارك

7ـ مِمَّا يؤكِّد نسبة كتاب المواقف الى الأمير عبدالقادر أن الأمير كانت له عناية بقراءة و تصحيح "الفتوحات المكية" لابن عربي ، بل و التعليق عليها  ..
قال ابنه الأمير محمد باشا : (وقرأ الفتوحات المكية سنة تسع وثمانين مرتين بعد أن أرسل عالمين لتصحيحها على النسخة الموجودة بخط مؤلفها الشيخ الأكبر في قونيه ) مقدمة "نزهة الخاطر في قريض الأمير عبد القادر"، مطبعة المعارف /مصر
قلت :العالمان المذكوران هما :
الشيخ محمد الطنطاوي جد الشيخ العالم و الأديب المشهور  على الطنطاوي .
أمَّا الآخر فهو الشيخ محمد الطيب تلميذ الشيخ محمد الطنطاوي.

و  الشيخ علي الطنطاوي قد نصَّ على ذلك  عندما تعرض في فتاواه للصوفي المسمِّي نفسه   " محمود الغراب " الذي ادعى أن الطنطاوي لايعرف شيئا عن ابن عربي !

ـ  فقال الشيخ ردًا عليه :
( أما قوله في الرسالة من أنني لا أعرف شيئًا عن ابن عربي وعن عقيدة وحدة الوجود ؛ فأخبره - و لافخر في ذلك - أن الذي جلب كتاب الفتوحات من قونيا ونقله من النسخة المكتوبة بخط ابن عربي نفسه ، المحفوظة الآن في قونية ، هو جدنا الذي قدم من طنطا إلى دمشق سنة 1250هـ ، فإن كان أخطأ في ذلك فأسأل الله المغفرة له ، وإنني قابلت مع عمي الشيخ عبدالقادر الطنطاوي نسخة الفتوحات المطبوعة على هذا الأصل المنقول صفحة صفحة .. .. وأنا أستغفر الله على ما أنفقت من عمري في قراءة مثل هذه الضلالات ) . انتهى ( انظر فتاوى الطنطاوي : ص 79- 80 ).

ـ وكرَّر الشيخ علي الطنطاوي الإشارة الى هذه القصة في ذكرياته فقال :
(والشيخ ـ " محمد" ـ الطيب كان تلميذ جدنا الشيخ محمد الطنطاوي الذي قدم دمشق من مصر , وقد ذهب معه بأمر الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري إلى ( قونية ) في الأناضول , وأحضرا منها نسخة الفتوحات المكية لمحيي الدين بن عربي . 
والنسخة التي قوبلت على نسخة مؤلفها وطبعت المطبوعة عنها , وضعتُها في مكتبة مجمع اللغة العربية في دمشق من عهد بعيد . )  ـ انتهى من " ذكريات علي الطنطاوي" .

و قال بعد ذلك في موضع آخر من الذكريات :

( وأنا أكتب هنا للحق وللتاريخ , فلا استطيع أن أختم الكلام عن جدنا من غير أن أعرض إلى أمر صنعه , ما أدري هل أحسن فيه أم أساء ؟ هو ان الأمير عبدالقادر العالم المجاهد كان ( وليته لم يكن ) ممن يقول بوحدة الوجود . 
وشيخ القائلين بها ابن عربي ( قالوا في المشرق ابن عربي ليميز من ابن العربي الإمام الفقيه المحقق المعروف ) وأكبر كتبه الفتوحات المكية وكان منه نسخة كاملة في ( قونية ) بخط المؤلف فبعث الأمير جدنا الشيخ محمداً وتلميذه الشيخ محمد الطيب ( المدفون في المزة في اجمل بقعة منها ) إلى قونية لنسخ صورة عنها , وطبعها ، هذا هو الذي صنعه .
وللأمير عبدالقادر كتاب اسمه ( المواقف ) مملوء بمذهب ( وحدة الوجود ) ألزمت وأنا صغير بالمشاركة بتصحيح تجارب طبعه فلما رأيت ما فيه استعذت بالله وتركته . 
ولقد كتبت في الرسالة من أكثر من أربعين سنة أن كفر كفار قريش ليس أكثر مما في هذه الكتب , فقام عليّ مشايخ من مشايخي وكانت بيني وبينهم مناظرات , ثم اقترحت اقتراحاً , أعيد ذكره الآن : 
إن ابن عربي واحد من الكتّاب الخمسة الذين هم أعظم كتاب العربية : الجاحظ , وأبوحيّان التوحيدي , والغزالي وابن خلدون . 
وهو فيلسوف لا يبلغ سبينوزا إلاّ أن يكون تلميذاً له , وكتابه الفتوحات كتاب عظيم ولكن يفسده ويذهب بخيره ويمحو جماله ما فيه من كلام لا يشك في أنه كفر , وأنه أخذ الأفلاطونية الجديدة لأفلوطين ( plotin ) فجعلها من الدين . 
والاقتراح هو أن نأخذ الفتوحات , فنمحو منها هذا كله , وهذا كله لا يبلغ عشر الكتاب , ثم نطبعه طبعة جديدة , ونكتب على غلافها ( مهذب الفتوحات ) فنستفيد منه ونستمتع بالخير فيه , ونسلم مما فيه من الشر , فما رأيكم دام فضلكم ؟ . ) انتهى من " ذكريات علي الطنطاوي" .

إذن كتابا الفتوحات و المواقف صنوان كأنما خرجا من مشكاة واحدة ، بل إن هناك من يرى أنَّ ما في المواقف من الكفريات يفوق ما في الفتوحات .

قلتُ و هو الحق ، و مِمَّن يرى ذلك الشيخ محمد نصيف علامة الحجاز رحمه الله .
فقد ذكر الشيخ عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي للبرهان البقاعي، أن النسخة التي اعتمد عليها كانت في ملك الشيخ محمد نصيف رحمه الله تعالى، وأنه دفعها للشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله ليحققها، ودفعها الشيخ حامد للشيخ عبد الرحمن ليقوم بهذه المهمة، وأنه كان مكتوبا على النسخة بخط الشيخ محمد نصيف أنه سأل أحد الرحالة الأتراك السواح عن سر ضياع كثير من كتب العلماء التي ترد على ابن عربي، وتبين ضلاله وكفره، فأخبره بأن الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري حين كان مقيما في الشام سعى في جمع الكتب التي تنتقد ابن عربي، وقرأها جميعا، ثم أحرقها، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

قلتُ و هذا نص ما كتبه الشيخ محمد نصيف ـ و الذي يسمِّيه الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب " مفخرة الحجاز " رحمهما الله :

قال الشيخ الجليل محمد نصيف :" أقول انا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف : سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355 عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة ؟ فقال : قد سعى الأمير السيد عبدالقادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار ، وقد ألف الأمير عبدالقادر كتابا في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوح به ابن عربي ، خوفا من سيف الشرع الذي صرع قبله :" أبو الحسين الحلاج " ، وقد طبع كتابه بمصر في ثلاث مجلدات ، وسماه المواقف في الوعظ والارشاد ، وطبع وقفا ، ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله" اهـ

ـ و ربَّما كان ما في كتاب المواقف من المجازفات الغريبة و الشطحات العجيبة هي التي حدَت بالأميرة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني لإنكار نسبة الكتاب إلى الأمير .

تقول الأميرة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني :
( وفي الموقف الرابع والسبعين من كتاب المواقف(، كل من قرأ كل هذه الصفحات وسؤال الكاتب فيهاـ (أي لله عز و جل) ـ (فما الذي تميزت به عني، أنا القديم وأنت القديم، أنت الحادث القديم وأنا الحادث القديم...إلخ من أسئلة لا يسألها إلا من كان نداً لآخر، يرى نفسه مساوياً له. هذه الأقوال لا تدخل في دائرة الرموز الصوفية ولا اللغة التي لا تعطي دلالة على مرادهم فيحتاج فك رموزها ردها إلى أهلها لأنه عندما يقول الكاتب (قلت للحق تعالى: أنت الحادث القديم وأنا الحادث القديم...إلخ، فما الذي تميزت به) فهو يتجاهل سورة الإخلاص وآية (ولم يكن له كفواً أحد). فالحادث شيء أو أمر لم يكن له وجود مسبق، ومن استحدث أمراً، أي أوجده كان غير موجود قديمأ أو جديداً، والله سبحانه وتعالى خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما وكل شيء، أي استحدثه تعالى، ولم يكن لهم وجود قبلاً. هذه الأقوال وغيرها في كتاب ((المواقف)) تدخل في دائرة عقائد إشراقية تجيز التلاعب بالآيات القرآنية وتؤمن بخليفة الله في الأرض وتأله البشر، المخالف لقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة (إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة)([3]) وفي سورة ص (يا داوود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض فاحكم بين الناس بالحق)([4]) وسبحانه وتعالى قال خليفة ولم يقل خليفة لي، وكلام الله عز وجل في غاية الدقة والسداد لا يأتيه الباطل. ومعنى الخليفة في اللغة العربية، لغة القرآن (خلف فلان فلاناً) أي قام مقامه بعد ذهابه، خلق الله سيدنا آدم من غير أب ولا أم، وجعله خليفة في الأرض وهو لم يخلف أحد، ولذلك حكمة، والله قادر على كل شيء) انتهى عن مقال (كتاب المواقف و الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري ) بديعة الحسني .
www. djelfa.info/vb/showthread.php?p=754314 - 83k -


إضاءة  :
و إنصافاًً لتاريخ الأمير فإن الأمير ـ فيما أعلم ـ ليس هو من طَبَع الفتوحات ، فقد تم طبع كتاب الفتوحات المكية ببولاق مرتين :
1 ـ كان أولهما طبعة بولاق بمصر سنة 1274/1857.
2ـ  ثم أعيد طبعه سنة 1293/1876 بتصحيح الشيخ محمد قطة العدوى.
3 ـ ولكنَّ الطابعين للطبعة الثالثة من الفتوحات اعتمدوا نسخة الأمير التي جلبها من قونية .
و ذلك حين قامت دار الكتب العربية الكبرى بمصر (مصطفى الحلبي وأخويه) بطباعته سنة 1329/1911 على نفقة الحاج فدا محمد الكشميري وشركاه بمكة، وتم فيها تدارك ما وقع في طبعتي بولاق من أخطاء، وذكر الشيخ محمد الزهري الغمراوي رئيس لجنة التصحيح بمطبعة دار الكتب العربية الكبرى أنه فات طبعتي بولاق الوقوفُ على نسخة المؤلف، وأنه من العناية الإلهية أن سيقت لهم نسخة تمت مقابلتها على نسخة قونية التي بخط المؤلف، قابلها جماعة من العلماء بأمر الأمير عبد القادر الجزائرى  .
ـ و لذلك فإنَّ من ينسب الى الأمير طباعة كتاب "الفتوحات" كالشيخ علي اللطنطاوي رحمه الله كما مرَّ بنا قريبا ـ فذلك بسبب جهود الأمير في جلب النسخة وتصحيحها و التعليق عليها .
ـ ولكن ما يُؤخذ على الأمير عبد القادر الجزائرى   هو أنَّ  له تهميشات و تعليقات بخطِّه على الكتاب اعتمدها الناشر تصبُّ في مجال الإشادة بالكتاب وبمؤلفه  ، و ليس فيها شيءٌ من الاستدراك على المؤلف ، ولا من انتقاد ما في الفتوحات من الشطحات والكفريات

.

----------


## محمد المبارك

تنبيه :

أمَّا من ظنَّ و قوع الخلط بين كتابي ابن قضيب البان و محمد بن عدالجبار النفري و بين كتاب "المواقف" المنسوب للأمير عبدالقادر فقد أبعد النجعة و أغربَ النزعة ، وإن كان كلا الكتابين ينضحان بعقيدة وحدة الوجود الصوفية 


1ـ فبالنسبة لكتاب "المواقف الإلهية"، لعبد القادر بن محمد أبي الفيض النقشبندي القادري الخلوتي ، المعروف بابن قضيب البان، و المولود  في مدينة حماة من بلاد الشام سنة: (971) للهجرة،. و المتوفى بحلب   سنة: (1040) للهجرة. 

فكتابه "المواقف الإلهية" مطبوع و معروف ، و قد حقَّقه عبد الرحمن البدوي و ألحقه بطبعنه لكتاب الإنسان الكامل / ط وكالة المطبوعات الكويتية.  


ـ  ومن طوام ابن قضيب البان ما جاء في كتابه "المواقف الإلهية": 

((ثم نوديت من مكان قريب، وذلك من جهاتي الست: يا حبيبي ومطلوبي، السلام عليك، فغمضت عيني، وكنت أسمع بقلبي ذلك الصوت حتى أظنه من جوارحي لقربه مني، ثم نوديت: انظر عليّ، ففتحت عينيّ فصرت كلي أعيناً، وكأن ما أراه في ظاهري، وصرت كأني برزخ بين كونين وقاب، كما يرى الرائي عند النظر في المرآة ما في خارجها. ثم سمعت بقارئ يقرأ: آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وكتبه ورسله، لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفران ربنا وإليك المصير. 

وإذا بذلك الحجاب قد رفع وأذن لي بدخوله، ولما دخلته رأيت الأنبياء صفوفاً صفوفاً ودونهم الملائكة، ورأيت أقربهم للحق أربعة أنبياء، ورأيت أولياء أمة محمد أقرب الناس إلى محمد وهو أقرب الخلق على الله - تعالى - وأقرب إليه أربعة أولياء، فعرفت منهم السيد محي الدين عبد القادر، وهو الذي تلقاني إلى باب الحجاب، وأخذ بعضدي حتى دنوت من سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله، فناولني يمينه فأخذته بكلتا يدي. 

فلا زال يجذبني ويدنيني حتى ما بقي بيني وبين ربي أحد، فلما حققت النظر في ربي ورأيته على صورة النبي، إلا أنه كالثلج أشبه شيء أعرفه في الوجود من غير رداء ولا ثياب. 
ولما وضعت شفتي على محل منه لأقبله أحسست ببرد كالثلج - سبحانه وتعالى -، فأردت أن أخر صعقاً، فمسكني سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله))
(المواقف الإلهية لابن قضيب البان صفحة: 164 ـ 169)

2-	أمَّا كتاب "المواقف والمخاطبات " للنفري
-	فالنفريو  هو محمد بن عبد الجبار النفَّري، المولود في مدينة نِفَّر الواقعة على ضفاف نهر الفرات شرقاً. ونِفَّر مدينة سومرية تسمى نيبور؛ وهي مبنية على ضفاف الفرات الشرقية، وكانت مركزاً دينياً مهماً قبل أربعة آلاف سنة . ومن بعدُ أصبحت مركزاً للديانة المانوية، ثم المسيحية في القرن السابع الميلادي. عاش في القرن الرابع الهجري، وعاصر محنة الحلاج التي أثَّرت على أهل التصوف ودَعَتْهم إلى التحفظ والكتمان والتقية الشديدة.
وقد اكتشف كتابَ المواقف والمخاطبات للنفَّري المستشرقُ آرثر جون آربري سنة 1934. ويبدو أن عدم ذكر النفَّري في مصادر أهل التصوف والعرفان يرجع إلى عدة أسباب أهمها: تأثير محنة الحلاج على جيل المتصوفة الذي تستر بالتحفظ والكتمان. التخوف من الفقهاء .

تبنى النفَّري أفكاراً خاصة به تدعوه إلى الغياب التام وعدم الظهور؛ وقد تكون هذه طريقة خاصة بالنفَّري وأصحابه .يبدو أن النفَّري شيعي المذهب؛ وهو ما يبدو من خلال نصِّه الأخير في "المواقف والمخاطبات "الذي يشير فيه إلى الإمام المنتظر الذي يظهر وأصحابَه في آخر الزمان، بحسب الرواية الشيعية. والاعتقاد الشيعي بخصوص الإمام المنتظر متطابق مع مفردات النص النفَّري، وتؤكد ذلك طريقتُه العرفانية.، و هناك من يعتبر كتابه "المواقف" من تراث النصيرية الأولى ، و كون  ولادة النفَّري كانت  في مدينة نِفَّر العراقية المجاوِرة للكوفة فإنَّ ذلك ممَّا يقوِّي الظنَّ بتشيُّعه. 
-	وذهب يوسف سامي اليوسف في كتابه (مقدمة للنفري: ص163) إلى أن النفري لم يكن مسلماً، ورجح أنه زردشتي توفي النفَّري في القاهرة عام 375 هـ/965 م، كما ذكره التلمساني شارح مواقفه  . 

و العفيف التلمساني (ت690هـ)  له شرح مشهور على مواقف النفري ،وبسبب هذا الشرح  اتّهمه البعض بالميل إلى مذهب النصيرية 
.

----------


## محمد المبارك

إذن فلمَ كان هذا التشابه في السم بين  كلٍّ من الكتابين المذكورين  و بين كتاب الأمير ؟

ـ يلمِّح الدكتور عبدالرزاق بن السبع في كتابه:" الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وأدبه" إلى سبب تسمية كتاب "المواقف" للأمير بقوله :

( ولكنه لم يذكر ـ أي الأمير ـ من أين أخذ هذا العنوان الذي وضعه في كتابه الضخم في التصوف والاجتهاد .
على أن بعض الباحثين يرجع تسمية المؤلف بالمواقف إلى أن الأمير أراد أن يتشبه بغيره من أعلام التصوف " الذين ألفوا كتباً بهذا العنوان ومنهم : محمد عبدالجبار النفري المتوفي سنة 354هـ - 965م و ابن قضيب البان عبدالقادر بن محمد المتوفى سنة 1040هـ -1630م صاحب كتاب " المواقف الإلهية "631) .

----------


## محمد المبارك

تساؤل :

هل كتاب "المواقف" هوالكتاب الوحيد الذي توجد فيه المخالفات العقدية فبالتالي فعندما ننفيه عن الأمير يكون ذلك كافياُ لنفي تلك المخالفات العقدية عن جميع آثاره .

يقول سعدوني:
"أما ماذهب إليه ـ أي الدكتور حقي ـ من بعض الشك في شعر «المواقف» على أنه ليس للأمير، فإن ذلك النزر من الظن عنده قد يعني بعض ما يمكن أن يضاف، أو يدس في ثنايا القصائد ليس إلا، لأن شعر «المواقف» ورد في مظانه كما أراد الأمير عبدالقادر نفسه ذلك" .


و لذلك  فلا بدَّ من ذكر مقدمة مختصرة في مؤلفات الأمير ،و هي كما يلي :
مؤلفات الأمير عبد القادر:

1ـ حسام الدين لقطع شبه المرتدين. 
وهي رسالة تتضمن جوابا للامير عبد القادر الجزائري حول الجهاد وموالاة الكفار، و فيه تتبين نزعة الأمير الجهادية للذود عن حياض الإسلام و المسلمين .

2 - "المقراض الحاد لقطع لسان الطاعن في دين الإسلام من أهل الباطل والإلحاد" وهي رسالة كتبها في سجنه بفرنسا.

3 - "ذكرى العاقل وتنبيه الغافل" وهي رسالة كتبها و أرسلها للأكاديمية الفرنسية عندما انتخبته عضوًا فيها.

4 - تعليقات على حاشية جده "عبد القادر بن خدة" في علم الكلام.!

5 - رسائل وإجابات على أسئلة في العديد من الموضوعات والفنون

6 - "المواقف" وهو في التصوف ، و هومحل البحث الآن .

7ـ مذكرات الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري ، ولي رجوعٌ للحديث عن هذا الأثر الهام و مدى صلته بالأمير .

8ـ ديوان الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري و سيأتي الحديث عنه بتفصيل .

----------


## محمد المبارك

كلمه عن ديـوان الأمير عبدالقادر ونشره : 


أ ــ إن أول نسخة نشرت للديوان هي النسخة التي أعدها «محمد باشا  ابن الأمير عبدالقادر :
التي نشرها في دار المعارف بمصر، وعنونها بـ «نزهة الخاطر في قريض الأمير عبدالقادر» يقول في أولها : 
«أما بعد فيقول المفتقر إلى رحمة مولاه الغني، محمد بن الأمير عبدالقادر الحسني: قد سنح بفكري أن أرتب ما عثرت من كلام مَنْ في جوامع محامده ركعت غرر الشمائل، وفي محاريب معاليه سجدت جباه الفضائل، وكرع من بحر محيط الشريعة صافي الشراب، وبرع في نشر خفي الحقيقة لما عن الأغيار غاب، سيدي ومولاي ناصر الدين، الأمير عبد القادر بن محيي الدين، ولم أتعرض لذكر ماله من النظم في الحقيقة واللطائف، حيث أنه قدس سره أثبتها في كتابه المسمى بالمواقف، لا زالت أحاديث فضله تروى وتسند، وآيات بره بين الملأ تتلى وتشهد، ماذر شارق، ولاح بارق».

ب ــ » ديوان الأمير عبدالقادر» نسخة الدكتور ممدوح حقي:
تعد نسخة الدكتور «ممدوح حقي» النسخة الثانية» ، وهي نسخة من الحجم الكبير، بالقياس إلى نسختي «الأميـــر مــحــمــد» ونســخـــة «صيام»،
مؤلفة من أربع وأربعين ومائتي صفحة وقد استبعد شعر «المواقف» كله ما عدا قصيدة «أستاذي الصوفي» التي أثبتها كذلك الأمير محمد في الديوان، ونجدها في «المواقف» أيضا.
وقد مضى قول سعدوني:"
أما ماذهب إليه ـ أي الدكتور حقي ـ من بعض الشك في شعر «المواقف» على أنه ليس للأمير، فإن ذلك النزر من الظن عنده قد يعني بعض ما يمكن أن يضاف، أو يدس في ثنايا القصائد ليس إلا، لأن شعر «المواقف» ورد في مظانه كما أراد الأمير عبدالقادر نفسه ذلك" .

جـ ــ نسخة «زكريا صيام»:هذه هي الإصدار الثالث للديوان، أو هي النسخة الثالثة التي وصلنا إليها، وهي بعنوان «ديوان الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري تحقيق وشرح وتعليق»، صدرت عن «ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية»، الجزائر سنة 1988 ، بحجم متوسط بلغت صفحاته أربعين وثلاثمائة صفحة، 
كما تبين فإن ديوان «الأمير عبدالقادر» الذي أصدره ولده «محمد»، والذي حذا حذوه فيه «ممدوح حقى» لم يضم كل شعر الأمير، بحيث استبعد عنه شعره الذي في «المواقف» ، أما «صيام» فقد حاول استدراك ذلك، وأثبت ما وصل إليه من شعره في «المواقف»، ومع ذلك فقد فاتته بعض النصوص، كما سيلاحظ ذلك في مظانه في الديوان أو في الملحقين معا.

د ـ ثم اخرجه الدكتور سعدوني عن مؤسسة جائزة عبدالعزيزالبابط  ين للإبداع الشعري ، واعتمد فيه على النسخ الثلاث السابقة بينما جعل نسخة ممدوح حقي هي الأصل  ، وأثبت ما وصل إليه من شعر الأمير في «المواقف» أو زاده عن مصادر أخرى في ملحقين منفصلين .

----------


## محمد المبارك

بعد أن عرفنا مصادر شعر الأمير ، أنبِّه إلى أمرين :

1ـ أن هناك أشعار تحتوي على مخالفات عقدية ظاهرة ، وهي ليست في كتاب المواقف أصلاً ، مثل :قصيدة الاستغاثة برسول الله . والتي يقول فيها الأمير :


يا سيدِي ! يا رسولَ اللّهِ ! يا سندِي  //ويا رجائِي ! ويا حصنِي ! ويا مددِي 
وياذخيرةَ فقرِي ! يا عياذِيَ ! يا //غوثِي ! ويا عدتِي للخطبِ والنكدِ  
يا كهفَ ذلّي ! ويا حامِي الذمارَ ! ويا// شفيعَنا في غدٍ ! أرجوكَ يا سندِي 
لا علمَ عندي أُرجِّيه ولا عملٌ //أمامَ نجوايَ من هديٍ ومنْ رشَدِ
أبغي رضاكَ ولا شيءٌ أقدّمِهُ //سوى افتقارِي وذلِّي واصفرارِ يَدِي 
إن أنتَ راضٍ فيَا فخرِي ويا شرفي//ماذا عليَّ إذَا واليتَ من أحدِ ؟ 


و هذه القصيدة ليست في "المواقف" ، بل في ديوان الأمير عبدالقادر نسخة ابنه الامير محمد ص : 14، 15.و نسخة صيام  ص : 142، 143.

----------


## محمد المبارك

2ـ أنَّ كثيراً من القصائد الموجودة في المواقف موجودة في مظانِّها من آثار الأمير أو تقييدات مؤرخيه و معاصريه .

و قد مرَّ بنا قول الدكتور سعدوني : 

" أما ماذهب إليه ـ أي الدكتور حقي ـ من بعض الشك في شعر «المواقف» على أنه ليس للأمير، فإن ذلك النزر من الظن عنده قد يعني بعض ما يمكن أن يضاف، أو يدس في ثنايا القصائد ليس إلا، لأن شعر «المواقف» ورد في مظانه كما أراد الأمير عبدالقادر نفسه ذلك" .

فمثلاً قصيدة "استاذي الصوفي" رواها ابن الأمير و مؤرخه  الامير محمد في كتابه "تحفة الزائر" ص : 694، 695"، بل وبيَّن مناسبة  القصيدة ، حيث قالها الأمير بعد أن انقطع إلى العبادة في غار حراء بمكة المكرمة إلى أن جاءته ـ كما ذكر ـ البشرى بالرتبة الكبرى على عادة المتصوفة.

ومن هذه القصيدة قوله في شيخه الصوفي :


عيادي ملاذي وعمدتي ثم عدتي//وكهفي إذا أبدى نواجذه الدهر
غياثي من أيدي العداة و منقذي//منيري مجيري عندما غمني الغمر
ومحيي رفاتي بعد أن كنت رِمَّة//وأكسبني عمرا لعمري هو العمر

----------


## محمد المبارك

> 7ـ مذكرات الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري ، ولي رجوعٌ للحديث عن هذا الأثر الهام و مدى صلته بالأمير .


 
بالنسبة للأميرة الفاضلة بديعة الحسني فهي تنفي هذه المذكرات، وترى أنَّ ظروف خروجها كانت مُريبةً بعض الشيء ، و هذا هومقال الأستاذة الفاضلة ـ حفظها الله ـ :


----------------



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ملاحظات حول مخطوط سمي مذكرات للأمير عبد القادر 
الملاحظة الأولى هي: مصدر المذكرات وهو فرنسي السيد جاك شوفالييه:
ذكر الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله حفظه الله في تقديمه لهذا المخطوط الذي سمي مذكرات الأمير عبد القادر أن أحد أفراد عائلة السيد جاك شوفالييه قد عثر على هذا المخطوط بالمصادفة، أثناء بحثه عن بعض الخشب في القبو للتدفئة، ولما اطلع عليه تأكد من أهميته التاريخية البالغة للوطن، فاتصل فوراً بوزير المجاهدين وسلمه المخطوط، وقد قام الوزير بتسليمه إلى السيد مدير المكتبة الوطنية في حفل رسمي، ويذكر الدكتور أنه اطلع على هذا المخطوط وأنه وجده من غير عنوان ومنسوب إلى مصطفى بن التهامي وأن هنري تيسيه هو من أطلعه عليه وكان على علاقة قرابة مع عائلة شوفالييه التي وحدت المخطوط.

أما قصة المخطوط فهي تعود إلى عام 1848 أي قبل ما يقرب من قرن وسبعة عشر عاماً من كتابة هذا المخطوط الذي يفترض أن كتابته كانت أثناء سجن الأمير عبد القادر عام 1848 تقريباً، وهذا الجزء يشكل جاذبية كبيرة وأيضاً تساؤلات أكبر وملاحظات.

الملاحظة الثانية: هل بقي هذا المخطوط طيلة هذه المدة بين الأخشاب؟ إلى أن وجده أحد عائلة شوفاليه السيد جاك، وهذا كان رئيس بلدية مدينة الجزائر أثناء الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر.

وقد اطلع السيد حبر الكنيسة الكاردينال تيسييه عليها قبل أن تقدم هدية إلى وزارة المجاهدين التي أهدتها بدورها إلى المكتبة الوطنية في الجزائر بحفل رسمي.
إذاً كما نشاهد أن هذا المخطوط قدم من مصدر فرنسي وهو حدث على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية، يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار عند المحققين.

الملاحظة الثالثة: كما ذكر الدكتور سعد الله حفظه الله في تقديمه فقال أن العمل في هذا المخطوط هو عمل إنشائي تاريخي بعيداً عن حياة الأمير عبد القادر ومرتبطاً بتاريخ الإسلام العام، والمعارف الحضارية التي قد تكون مقحمة إقحاماً أي أُدخلت على الموضوع ولا علاقة لها بسؤال أو طلب القبطان وملاحظات الدكتور جديرة بالاهتمام وهي:
أولاً- المصدر هو فرنسي
ثانياً- المكان الذي وجد فيه المخطوط.
ثالثاً- المدة الزمنية
رابعاً- المضمون الذي خرج عن موضوع السؤال أو الطلب
خامساً- الأمور التي احتوت عليها دراسة هذا المخطوط، وكلها أمور على درجة عالية من الأهمية لدينا لأنها بنيت على أساس مشكوك فيه وهو نسبة هذا المخطوط إلى الأمير عبد القادر الأساس الذي بنيت عليه الدراسة.
والمستهجن على الأقل من قبل القراء أن يقدم هذا المخطوط على أنه مذكرات للأمير عبد القادر وصهره التهامي أو أنه بعلمه.
في المقدمة التي كتبها السيد محمد الصغير بناني للمخطوط يبدو أنه كان على ثقة بأن هذا المخطوط يعود إلى الأمير، وكذلك التقسيمات التي فيه والتصاريح والتلميحات وجميع المعلومات التي وردت فيه واعتبارها حقيقية ولكن لم يغب عن ذهنه إمكانية التزوير فقال في الصفحة التاسعة عشر أنهم وجدوا بعض أجزاء من المخطوط مشوهة بالأخطاء اللغوية ويشيع فيها التحريف ولكنهم وصفوه بالسهو، رغبةً منهم بالتخفيف من الشكوك ولكن إمكانية الدس من أيادي أجنبية التي ترى من مصالحها الفرنسية التزوير والتضليل بالأمير لما توصلت إليه من وسائل في التقنيات الجاسوسة والتدليس والكذب، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لا يذكرون تشكيكهم صراحةً في هذا المخطوط مما يغلِّب ثقتهم على الشك. ولكن هذه الثقة التي يلمسها القارئ في هذه المقدمات لهذا الكتاب الذي يسمى مذكرات الأمير عبد القادر واعتباره من قبل المسؤولين والمؤرخين في بلادنا وثيقة هامة يحتفل بها ويحتفظ بها أيضاً في الأرشيف لدراسة فكر الأمير عبد القادر وتاريخ جهاده من خلالها.
ولا أدري هنا لماذا تميل بنا ثقافتنا نحو كل ما يقدم لنا من محتلي بلادنا سابقاً؟
حتى تاريخ وأفكار رموز أمتنا ونظل نراوح ضمن القيود التي وضعوها لنا والتي تحدد خطانا؟
ونتغافل عن المجال الفسيح أمامنا من التحليل والقياس ومجال التفكير الواسع بالتفتيش عن المصدر والأسباب ربما نجد من هذه الأسباب إدراك العدو سابقاً الذي كتب هذا المخطوط، الشعبية الكبيرة في الجزائر لهذا المجاهد الكبير وقوة تأثيره على الشعب وبصورة خاصة ركزوا على فكره. هذا أولاً.
ثانياً: إدراكهم أيضاً أن هذا الفكر يجب أن يشوه بشتى الطرق والأساليب، وكذلك تاريخ هذا القائد القدوة بالعمل على إزالة هيبته والتشكيك بأفكاره وأقواله لدى الشعب والعمل على القيام بمذبحة معنوية لكل أفكاره وهدم تلك الهيبة وتحويلها إلى القدوة التي يريدون نشرها بين الشعب الجزائري وبقية الأمم، وبعملية غسل دماغ فنية لشباب أمتنا ومفكريها فيجعلون الأمير في هذا المخطوط يصادق في سجنه حارسه الفرنسي القبطان صاحب الطلب ويذكرون في هذا المخطوط على لسان الأمير ما يريدون منه قوله وأول ما يرغبون فيه هو المديح له والثناء عليه كدولة فرنسية وشعب ووصفه لهم بأنهم «بيت ملك قديم» وأهل وفاء وكرم.... الخ، من كلمات المديح ثم الاعتراف منه بفضلهم عليه، ثم يجعلونه يصادق حراس سجنه الفرنسيين لدرجة يتجرأ أحدهم ليطلب منه كتابة سيرة حياته الذاتية ويقدمها له وأخيراً رماها هذا القبطان السجان بين الأخشاب ليجدها بعد قرن ونيف من الزمن جاك شوفالييه عن طريق المصادفة.
وإذا تركنا كل هذه الأمور جانباً التي تجرح هذا المخطوط ألا يحق للقارئ السؤال عن اللغة التي يتحدث بها الأمير مع رفاقه السجانين ويتفاهم معهم وهو لا يتقن الفرنسية وأيضاً لا يتكلم باللهجات العامية لأن ثقافته لم تكن على مستوى القرية ولكنها كانت على مستوى عال والدليل قصائده الشعرية وثقافته ثقافة جامعات ومعاهد في وهران وفاس، ومعهد القيطنة ليس زاوية في قرية لأن القيطنة كانت مزرعة لأجداده والقرية تخططها الدول ولا يخططها الأفراد.
وذكر المحققون من المفكرين الجزائريين أن الأمير كتب بهذه اللغة الركيكة ليجعل حراسه يفهمونها.
فهل يمكن أو من المعقول أن يخفض الأمير من لغته العربية التي يكتب بها قصائده الشعرية ويتكلم بها إلى مستويات هابطة ويجعلها بهذه الركاكة ليسيء إليها- أي إلى لغته- من أجل أن يفهمها حراس سجنه القبطان الفرنسي إن كان هو أو صهره التهامي الذي كان أيضاً شاعراً وأديباً.
كما يبدو لقد أرادوا من الأمير الاعتراف بأنه أوقف المقاومة وهذه نقطة علينا الوقوف عندها، لأنهم جعلوا هذا المجاهد يكررها عدداً من المرات لأنه عندهم هو الموضوع الأساسي الذي كانوا يحلمون به وهو «وقف المقاومة» وجعل الأمير وعلى لسانه القول في الصفحة 196 من المخطوط «وأصبحت الكوازيط منشورة بكل ضاحية من ضواحي مملكته» (مملكة فرنسا) وهنا أرادوا منه الاعتراف بأن الجزائر أصبحت مملكة لفرنسا وليست أرض محتلة وجعلوه يقول في هذا المخطوط بأن فرنسا أرسلت له هدايا بواسطة الدوق دومال منها ملابس نفيسة من كل نوع ومعها أنواع الطيب وأواني فضية للشراب وساعة ذات قيمة وجعلوا الأمير يقول في المخطوط أنه فرح بهذه الهدايا ويصفونه كأنه طفل صغير وجعلوه يقول بأنهم طلبوا عدم إلباس هذه الكسوة إلى حين السفر ليعلموا الناس كرم الفرنسيين وخصالهم الحميدة وأفعالهم الفاخرة بالفخر والافتخار.  

وهنا مما يلفت النظر نظر القارئ الذي يعرف من هو الأمير عبد القادر لا يصدق ما جاء في هذه الصفحات وربما يعتقد (القارئ) أن من كان حاضراً أو من قدم هذه الهدايا من الفرنسيين، فشعر بالغضب، وربما الإهانة لعدم قبول الأمير هذه الهدايا لأن الأمير لم يكن بحاجة إلى ملابس ولا إلى طيب ولا إلى أواني فضية التي يحرم على المسلم استعمالها للشراب فكتب هذه الصفحة أو هذا السيناريو ليشفي غليله، وجعل الأمير جلّ تفكيره محصوراً بتعظيم فرنسا وكيل المديح لها لدرجة وكأنه ينتمي إليها وحريص على سمعتها ومصالحها، وهذه كلها رسائل موجهة إلى الشعب الجزائري وربما وأيضاً إلى الشعوب العربية.

وجعلوه في هذه الصفحات ينسى أنه عربي مسلم ينسى إلى أنه ينتمي إلى شعب أبي كريم، وينسى أن بلاده مازالت محتلة من هؤلاء الذي يكيل لهم المديح ولا يذكر كلمة وينسى أنه مسلم، والآيات القرآنية التي أمر الله بها المسلم للهجرة في مثل ظروفه ولا يذكر سوى أنه يريد الذهاب إلى عكا أو مكة أو المدينة للحج وينسى قول الله تعالى: «ومن يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغماً كثيراً وسعة ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجراً إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً». (سورة البقرة الآية 100)
وكأنه لا يعرف قيمة الهجرة وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أسوة حسنة فهاجر حينما اشتد عليه الحصار وأحاطت به المخاطر من بني قومه هاجر إلى المدينة، وهذه الهجرة شعر الأمير أنها باتت واجبة عليه في تلك الظروف وفي تلك الليلة الظلماء ولم يكن رأيه وحده في ذلك وإنما مجلس الشورى بجميع أعضائه وجدوا أن الهجرة وجبت عليهم.

ويلاحظ القارئ بعد هذا السرد عن لسان الأمير لخروجه من الجزائر ووصوله إلى مدينة طولون صفحات جعلوه فيها يصف المغاربة باللئام وجعلوه يكيل لهم كل ما هو مسيء بأسلوب التعميم وكأنه هو ليس من هذا الشعب العربي الواحد ولا يترك كلمة مديح في لغتنا العربية ومفرداتها الواسعة إلا واستعملها لمدح الفرنسيين إلا وذكرها هذا الكاتب من الصفحة /192/ إلى الصفحة /196/ وبعدها من غير مقدمات يقفز الكاتب إلى أعمال أهل السنة في التاريخ والتاريخ الإسلامي إلى جانب خصال الروم وأن الجنس الفرنسي فاق جميع الأجناس والأمم وكأن الأمير لم يكن يوماً مقاوماً لهؤلاء المحتلين لبلاده وأيضاً لم يعانِ يوماً مرارة ووحشية اعتداءاتهم على أبناء وطنه وينسى حادثة وضع تلك الأعشاب اليابسة في مدخل الغار الذي احتم فيه أبناء وطنه من أطفال ونساء حوامل وشيوخ لا يقدرون على المقاومة وأشعلوا النار فيها إلى أن مات كل من في الغار اختناقاً أو احتراقاً ولم يرَ آذان رجاله من الشهداء مقطوعة وممثل فيهم من قبل هؤلاء أو أبنائهم أو أجدادهم ويجعلوه يصفهم في هذه الصفحات بأنهم كرام وأفضل جنس من الأجناس البشرية، ولم يعانِ من غدرهم مدة سبعة عشر عاماً من مقاومة احتلالهم لبلده.

وبكل بساطة يجعلونه ينسى وكأنه أصيب بمرض نسيان الذاكرة وهو الرجل الذي عرف بالشجاعة الفائقة ورباطة الجأش وبالتقى والصلاح والبعد عن النفاق، الرجل الذي عُرف بالاتزان والحكمة بعبقرية العسكرية التي شاهد بها أعدائه الرجل الذي قبل تحمل مسؤولية الحكم وقيادة المقاومة، الرجل الذي أسس دولة، دولة مؤسسات، وجيشاً نظامياً وقف في وجههم وقوف الند إلى الند وكبدهم الخسائر الفادحة وتسببت مقاومته لهم بتغيير عدد كبير من جنرالاتهم الذين هزمهم في مواقع كثيرة ومعارك لا تحصى.

وملاحظة أخيرة عن هذا الموضوع:
أنه بالإضافة إلى هذا السيناريو- سيناريو الأمير من الجزائر- الذين كتبوه كما يريدون لأسباب سياسية ذكروا فيه أحداثاً وتواريخ ليجعلوه وليضعوا فيه شيئاً من المصداقية وذكروا فيه تواريخ، من الجاهلية إلى الإسلام وتاريخ العرب ومؤلفات فقهية وسير الأنبياء ومواضيع من أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه إلى ابن خلدون وابن هشام وابن عساكر والبخاري ومسلم وعدد كبير من أمثالهم يعني خلطة عجيبة من تواريخ الأقدمين وهذه كل هذه المعلومات ممكنة لأي باحث وطالب معرفة أن يجدها في مكتبات بلاده العامرة بهذه الكتب والمخطوطات.

وهنا سؤال ما الفائدة من هذا المخطوط لأبناء وطننا وبناة المستقبل من شباب أمتنا؟ مع العلم كما شاهدنا أن الأمير لم يخط بخطه ولو سطراً واحداً بهذا المخطوط الذي خطط لغايات سياسية استعمارية واضحة المعالم وما وجد فيه من تواريخ الأمم والتاريخ الإسلامي يجده أي كان في المكتبات وكتب السيرة النبوية وتاريخ الأمم الغابرة تملأ المكتبات، فهل المكتبة الوطنية في بلادنا بحاجة إلى مثل هذا المخطوط المفبرك يزيد من قيمة محتوياتها وربما له فائدة إذا لم ينسب إلى الأمير عبد القادر ويصدر منه نسخ تملأ البلاد شرقاً وغرباً ويرسل منه نسخاً إلى معارض الكتاب في البلاد العربية تحت اسم مذكرات «الأمير عبد القادر».
والملاحظ في هذا المخطوط أيضاً أنهم وضعوا للأمير ثلاثة أنساب:
واحد للحسن وواحد للشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني، وواحد إلى الحسين بن علي ويجعلونه يتهم الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني بالتكبر والغرور، وهل هنالك غرور أكثر من أن يقول إنسانه أن قدمه فوق رقبة غيره «عن لسان عبد القادر الجيلاني أن قدمه فوق رقبة الأولياء». وأهم أمر هو وقفه للمقاومة وكأن الأمير لا يعرف أن المقاومة هي جهاد وأمر من رب العالمين فرض عين لا يستطيع أحد إيقافه مادام هناك محتل أجنبي على أرض الوطن والدليل أن المقاومة لم تتوقف بخروج الأمير من الجزائر مهاجراً وبعد اختطافه وسجنه اشتعلت ثورة الزعاطشة بقيادة الشيخ بومزيان وولده عام 1949 وثورة لالا فاطمة الادريسية، بمناطق جرجرة التي أوقعت بالقوات المحتلة خسائر فادحة وتابعت مقاومة الأمير عبد القادر وأيضاً مقاومة لأولاد الشيخ التي دامت لسنوات وثورة سي أحمد حمزة وثورة الأمير محي الدين بن الأمير عبد القادر عام 1871 وثورة المقراني وبعدها الحداد، ثم بوعمامه بن العربي، وهذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر وهو دليل على أن الأمير لم يوقف المقاومة وإنما أوقف حرب دفاعية ضد أبناء وطنه الذين بدأوه بالقتال بأنه اعتبرها مهزلة ليس فيها شهداء لأنها كانت بين الأخوة في الدين، وهذا دليل أن المقاومة لا تتوقف إذا ذهب القائد أو استشهد فآلاف غيره سيقودونها. 
حفيدة الأمير عبد القادر 


بديعة الحسني الجزائري

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

الأخ الفاضل المكرم/ محمد المبارك: جزاك الله كل خير على ما تفضلت به، والحقيقة غسم على مسمى: (إشادات وشيئة و فوائد مضيئة ) ، أسال الله تعالى أن يجعلك مباركا أينما كنت، اللهم آمين.

----------


## محمد المبارك

اخي العزيز عبدالحق
اشكرك على مرورك بالموضوع 
و الذي يحتاج الى اضافاتكم و فوائدكم
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد المبارك

عذراً على التوقف بسبب مشاكل في جهاز الحاسب  .
و سأحاول العودة الى الموضوع قريباً .

----------


## محمد المبارك

و هذا فصلٌ عن "مذكرات الأمير عبدالقادر" نقلتُه برُمَّته عن كتاب " الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري و أدبِه " للكاتب الفاضل ناصر سعدوني حتى يتبين رأي النقَّاد عن هذا الكتاب وعلى رأسهم الباحث الكبير الحُجَّة في هذا الباب "أبو القاسم سعد الله " 
يقول الأستاذ الفاضل ناصر سعدوني :
" أما مذكرات الأمير عبدالقادر فهي عبارة عن" عمل يلتقي فيه التحرير والإملاء الشخصي للأمير مع الإنشاء الجماعي الذي تم إنجازه تحت إشراف الفقيه السيد مصطفى بن التهامي صهر الأمير وخليفته وصديقه المقرب والمحبب إليه(593) " ولذلك فهو شهادة صادقة لها قيمتها التار يخية " لأنها مكتوبة بأيدي شهود عيان عاشوا الأحداث وصنعوها بأيديهم واعطوها تفسيرها من داخل الواقع الذي التحم بأنفسهم ايما التحام(594) ". 
وسواء دونت هذه المذكرات بقلم الأمير أو كانت من إملائه فالمهم في هذا كما يذكر د. ابو القاسم سعد الله:" ان النموذج كان بموافقة الأمير نفسه وتحت نظره(595) " وهو ما يؤكده مصطفى بن التهامي في قوله:"فلما قرأ مولانا أيده الله مكتوبه واستوعب معانيه كلها . كلفني- اعلى الله مقامه وأعاد علينا وعليه عوائد بره بصالح الحال والمآل - بأن أجمع ذلك بحسب ما طلب كاتب المكتوب، فأجبته بالموافقة واثقا بإعانة المالك وسالكا صحة المسالك ومرتجيا نفعا دنيويا مآله الصالح الديني بحول الله وقوته(596)".
ولعل الدافع الأساسي وراء كتابة هذه المذكرات هو تلبية الأمير ونزولا عند رغبة بعض المترددين عليه "من المثقفين والمستشرقين ودعاة الماسونية طمعا في معرفة نوازعه ومواقفه إزاء الحرية والأديان والإنسان والفلسفة والمرأة ونظم الحكم ونحو ذلك من اهتمامات هذه الفئة(597) ".
وهذا ما أشار إليه الأمير صراحة في بداية مذكراته في قوله " وبعد فإن بعض أساقفة النصارى طلب كتابا مضمنه تاريخ ما جرى بيننا وبينهم بالقطر الجزائري من مصالحة ومكافحة ببيان سبب كل واحد من الأمرين ونزيده مع ذلك التعريف بالمجاهد الإمام الأعظم الأعدل الأكرم وهذا هو الغرض الآكد منه(598) " وقد أورد الأمير نص الرسالة كاملة لصاحبها عبدالله القبطان فلان(599) .
أما عن تاريخ ومكان كتابة هذه السيرة فإن المخطوط كما يذكر المحققون لايوجد فيه نص صريح ينبئ عن تاريخ ومكان الشروع في تحريرها والانتهاء منها "ولكن المرجح هو أن الأمير حرر سيرته في بوpeau أوعلى الأقل شرع في تحريرها هناك "و ذلك سنة 1848 (600) . 
وقد أشرفت على تحقيق المخطوط وتقديمه بهذه الصورة العلمية المرتبة فرقة (الأمير عبدالقادر ) للبحث العلمي المؤلفة من السادة الأساتذة الدكتور محمد الصغير بناني والدكتور محفوظ السماتي والدكتور محمد الصالح الجون وقد قام بمراجعة التحقيق في طبعته الثانية الأستاذ محمد الهادي حساني وأخرج أحاديثها الأستاذ عبدالمجيد بيرم وقامت بنشره شركة دار الأمة في إخراج جميل يحمل الغلاف صورة الأمير عبدالقادر بالألوان وتحته " مذكرات الأمير عبدالقادر ".
أمافارق الصفحات فقد كانت بمثابة تصدير بقلم الدكتورأبو القاسم سعد الله وتقديم، للدكتور عبدالمجيد مزيان وزير الثقافة سابقا إلى جانب مقدمة المحققين ونماذج من المخطوط مع ذكر أهم المراجع المتعددة في إنجاز هذا العمل، وفي نهاية هذا الكتاب فهرس للأماكن وآخر للقبائل والشعوب وأخيرا فهرس الموضوعات وقد أخذت هذه مايقارب من اثنتين وستين صفحة .وهكذا بلغ عدد صفحات الكتاب 292 صفحة من الحجم العادي .
ففي مقدمة الكتاب سرد الأمير الأسباب والدوافع التي كانت وراء انجاز هذا العمل مستعرضا المبررات الشرعية والمنهجية مؤكدا على أن ما قام به " أن لم يكن فيه نفع ديني أو دنيوي فلا ضرر فيه من جانبها، فإن الكلام المحتوي على حكمة أو مثل أو حكاية يقوي النفس وينشطها بالتشويق الىما وراء ذلك لا سيما إذا ذكر ذلك في المقدمة التي تقدم امام المقصود للانتفاع بها فيه للارتباط لها به(601) " وبذلك يدرك الأمير أن حسن الاستهلال محبب إلى النفس ومثيرإلى الشوق والبحث فيدفعها حتما إلى الانكباب على العمل وتقبله دون كلل أو ملل وهو ما جسده الأمير فعلا في بداية حديثه حين ينقل قارئه أو بالأحرى سائله من لوحة إلى اخرى مستهديا بأحاديث الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وبعض صحابته وأقوال بعض العلماء والفقهاء والفلاسفة مستعرضا بعضا من القصص التراثي للتدليل على أحكامه وتدعيم حججه بالعبرة تارة وبالتذكير اخرى متحدثا عن النبوة وحاجة الإنسان إليها لهدايته إلى سواء السبيل مؤكدا على وجوب الوفاء بالعهد والحكم بالعدل لأنه ذاق مرارة الخيانة والظلم فلا يحدثك مثل الأمير صدقا إلا من عاش هذه المآسي وشرب كأس مرارتها حتى الثمالة، وتكاد هذه المواقف تتكرر عنده في كل مؤلفاته ولا يزال الأمير يرددها ولا يمل 
تكرارها كلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك ليشعر فرنسا بفداحة جرمها فقد انبرى بالقلم يذود به عن حياض الدين وشرف العرب وشمائل الإسلام ينشد الإنسان الكامل الذي يراه متجليا في" تبليغه الهدي والعلم فيحفظه فيحيا قلبه ويعمل ويعلمه غيره فينتفع ينفع(602) " وخير الناس من ادرك هذه الحقيقة فوعاها.
أما الفصل الأول ففي بيان نسب الأمير عبدالقادر ونشأته ومراحل تعلمه وتعداد أسماء شيوخه والإشادة بتلك الأرومة الكريمة التي ينحدر منهاو السبل التي ملكها في بلوغه " الذروة الشامخة وشام المرتبة الباذخة(603) " مبينا ومفتخرا بمذهبه المالكي وتبحره في العلوم الدينية والدنيوية مما جعله يتبوأ مكانا عليا وسط قومه وبين أترابه حتى " انتهت إليه رئاسة الشورى وسياسة القربى من الأقارب والأباعد واستشرفت لمحبته الأرجاء والأقطار ... ولو تتبعنا ما وصف به هو ووالده وسلفه وما عد من ثناء الناس في القديم والحديث لملأ الأرض وفات الطول والعرض وضاقت عن فحواه الطروس وتهلهلت بالعجز عن العبد الجروس(604) ".
أما الفصل الثاني وهو تكملة للحديث عن ذلك النسب والحسب الشريف الذي تنحدر منه أسرة الأمير والذي يرجع إلى سيد الخلق محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مفصلا الحديث عن نسب الرسول وأجداده وقبيلة قريش " فنسبه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أشرف الأنساب وسببه أفضل الأسباب وبيته في قريش أوسط بيوتها المرامة وأعرق معدنها الكريمة، فشماؤهم في المجد الصميم وشركائهم إلى ذلك المقام الكريم فسؤدد البطحاء عليهم مقصور والعيون إليهم أياً سلكوا أمور(605) " . كما يتحدث الأمير في هذا الفصل عن العرب العاربة والمستعربة من الشعوب العدنانية والقبائل القحطانية من البطون والأفخاذ منتصرا لقومه وجنسه العربي القح المجيد مستشهدا على هذا الشرف وهذا الامتياز بما صدر عن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من أحاديث
شريفة في فضل العرب على غيرهم بل إنه عليه السلام جعل محبة العرب من محبته نفسه" فمن أحب العرب فبحبي أحبهم ومن أبغض فببغضي أبغضهم(606) "
بل إنه كره العرب وبغضهم آية من آيات المنافق في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "لا يبغض العرب "إلا منافق(607) " لما للعرب من فضل في حمل الرسالة وهداية الناس فالقرآن نزل بلسانهم والرسول منهم والكعبة في بلدهم فأي فضل يسمو على هذا، مدللا على هذه الحقائق في تأكيد شرف هذه السلالة بكثير من المآثر وجلائل الأعمال والأخلاق التي صدرت عن السلف الصالح فبوأت هذه الأمة تلك المكانة التي كانت تستأثر بها دون الأمم الأخرى .
وكان الفصل الثالث مخصصا للحديث عن النبي والرسول ومعنى النبوة والرسالة وما يتعلق بذلك من أحكام وشروط،ومن تفضيل بعض الرسل عن بعض وتخصيص كل رسول بآية أو معجزة ويذهب في تفسير ذلك والاستدلال على أقواله بما ورد في آي الذكر الحكيم شارحا تارة ومفسراً أخرى مشفعاً كلامه ببعض ما تواتر عن الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في هذا الموضوع وبعض أقوال العلماء والمفسرين والفقهاء كالسيوطي وابن حجر الهيثمي،ويكاد حديث الأمير يتكرر كل مرة عن موضوع النبوة فقد سبق له أن عرض هذا في مؤلفه ذكر العاقل، والمقراض الحاد، ويحاول الأمير أن يربط دائما قارئه بموضوعه حين يستعرض جملة من الأحداث والقصص التي لها علاقة بما هو مقبل عليه إدراكا من الأمير بأن النفس تميل دوما إلى القص والسرد عبرة وتسلية وإن كان الأمير يسميها في مذكراته تارة بالحكاية وأخرى بالطريفة واللطيفة والفائدة وفيها يتبع الموضوع بكل دقائقه كما فعل مثلا حين تحدث عن بعض الأنبياء والرسل كهود وصالح ولوط وداوود وغيرهم عليهم صلوات الله(608) . 
يكاد يكون الفصل الرابع تتمة أو تكملة للحديث الذي بدأه الأمير في فصله الأول الذي خصصه لذكر نسبه وسيرته وشيوخه وفيه يعيد استحضار تلك المحن والمآسي التي ألمت بعبدالقادر وما تعرض له من الأهوال والشدائد في سبيل مبادئه وعقيدته درءا عن حياض الدين وإعلاء لكلمة الجهاد التي أفنى من أجلها زهرة شبابه، واصفاً ما جرى بينه وبين أعدائه من منازلات ووقائع كانت له الغلبة فيها تارة، ولفرنسا وخصومه الغلبة تارة أخرى، واصفاً ذلك بكل صدق وأمانة إيمانا من الأمير بأن الزمن لا يبقي على حدثانه وأن الله يداول أيامه بين عباده .
وينتقل الأمير للحديث عن رحلاته وسياحته العلمية والدينية فلا يدع أمرا إلا وعرض له بالوصف والتعليق مسجلا كل لحظاتها وما استشعره عند كل موقف، فأنصت إليه مثلاً وهو يصف بكل دقة ويرسم إطلالة الركب على مكة مهد الرسالة يقول:" إلى أن دخلنا بلاد الله الحرام الفجر بمقدار ساعة وعاينا قبلة كعبة صلاتنا وابتدأنا بسند طواف القدوم باستلام الركن اليمني والحجر الأسود والناس بين داع وقارئ وملب وخاشع وقانت وساجد وراكع خاشع وخاضع وجالس ينظر لتلك وساع بين الصفا والمروة بهرولة الرمل المتعاهد(609) " ولم يغفل الأمير كعادته في هذا الفصل أن يستشهد بما يتأتى له من القول المأثور نثراً أو شعراً تأكيداً لمذهبه في الحرب والسلام والوفاء بالعهد وشرف الكلمة تأسياً بدينه الحنيف الذي يحث على ذلك ورداً على أولئك الذين اتهموه بالخيانة والخداع " ويحسبون الخدعة علينا وحاشا الله أن نخدع وشرعنا لا يأذن لنا فيه(610)".
كما نجد ذكراً لمعاهدات الأمير مع فرنسا في هذا الفصل بشروطها وبنودها وذكراً لانتصارات الأمير وهزائمه بعد أن ولاه جموع المسلمين إمارة البلاد والعباد والجهاد بعد 
دخول الجيوش الغازية أرض الجزائر وأغلب هذه الوقائع والأحداث نجدها أيضا مفصلة في مؤلف نجله الأمير محمد "تحفة الزائر ". وهكذا يعيد الأمير كل مرة إلى الارتداد إلى مفاخر قومه إلى ذلك الإرث العظيم يفاخر به خصومه ويغالب به أمجادهم، فهو بالنسبة له معين لا ينضب وحوادث تقف شاهدة على عظمة أمته التي وهنت وضعفت ولكن الأمر عند الأمير لا يعدو أن يكون سحابة صيف وهذا ما حاول الأمير أن يؤكده في الفصل الخامس من هذه المذكرات بحيث نجده قد حشد كماً هائلاً من الأخبار والحوادث التاريخية التي التي تبرز مآثر وأيام العرب في الزمن الأول وسجاياهم وخصالهم في الحرب والسلم " ليعلم الواقف على هذا التأليف أن شرف العرب أمر شهير النواصي يعترف به المنصف والغريب والمعاند والقاصي(611) " ولذلك راح الأمير يذكر ويعدد المناقب التاريخية لتأصيل هذه الحقائق فيتحدث عن فضائل مكة وتاريخ بنائها(612) وما جرى فيها من أحداث كتدفق ماء زمزم ونزول العمالقة وانهدام البيت وقصة إعادة بنائه وزوال المماليك بظهور الإسلام والنبوءات المشيرة به إلى جانب بعض القصص التي رأى الأمير أن لها علاقة بهذا المجد التليد مستحضراً في كل هذا ميزة العرب " شعرهم " يدبج به أحاديثه. 
فالأمير عبدالقادر إنساني في التوجه لم يكن متزمتاً ولا متطرفاً صاحب فكر منفتح وروح متسامحة يؤمن بحق الإنسان في الحياة مهما كان جنسه أو لونه لذلك آثر أن يتحدث في الفصل السادس من مذكراته عن الروم القيصرية فوفاها حقها بكل موضوعية وحدد مناقبها وإسهاماتها في بناء صرح الحضارة الإنسانية مثنياً على إخلاص الحواريين لنبيهم عيسى عليه السلام معدداً فضائل النصارى من خلال آي القرآن الكريم "لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وإنهم لايستكبرون "المائدة آية 82 . وقوله: " وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين " المائدة آية 83، مستشهدا في المقام نفسه على مدى تحبيب الإنجيل المسلمين للنصارى ويضرب لذلك مثلا في قصة النجاشي وما جرى لأوائل المهاجرين للحبشة حين خاطبهم بقوله " ما تجاوز عيسى ما قلت بمقدار هذا العود .... اذهبوا فأنتم شيوم بأرضي آمنون به من سبكم عزم، من سبكم عزم، من سبكم عزم، فما أحب أن جبل دبرا من ذهب واني آذيت أحداً منكم(613) " مدليا بشهادة على كرم أخلاقهم وطهر سرائرهم " ولقد سايرناهم سنين واختبرنا أحوالهم فيها بكثير من الخصال الجميلة لا سيما وصفه تعالى لهم بأنهم لا يستكبرون، فإن عدم الكبر مستمر بينهم إلى الآن(614) " ولعل مرد نبل أخلاق الأمير وإقراره بهذا يعود أساساً إلى صفاء قلبه ودماثة خلقه فهو يرى الكل بعين الطيبة وجميل الخلق على أن معاشرته إياهم في حربه وسجنه ومجادلاته تبرز ربما هذه الحقيقة التي تنأى عن التملق. ذلك أن الأمير كما هو معروف لا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم " نعم شاهدنا ممن رأينا من كثير لهم الأدب والاعتراف والثبات والإنصاف ومعرفة الأفضل والمتفضل ومنازل الرجال وإعطائهم حقهم من تعظيم وتوقير وما يبلغنا عن مجالسهم في محادثتهم عنا إلا ما يقر العين(615) " وتلك هي روح التسامح والعفو والصفح برغم كل المآسي التي لحقته من بعض هؤلاء وكعادة الأمير فهو ينتقل في كل فصل من موضوع إلى آخر ليوفيه حقه فعرض بالحديث للمسيح وعودته إلى الأرض كما عدد فضائل مريم العذراء طارقاً كل ما له علاقة بالنصارى وكأنه يثبت لمعاصريه منهم على أنه يعلم من تاريخهم وسيرهم وأخبارهم ما قد يجهله هؤلاء أنفسهم فيقيم عليهم الحجة والبينة ليعلموا أي رجل هو عبدالقادر العربي المسلم .
أما الفصل السابع فأفرده الأمير لما اجتمع نسبه من هذه الأجناس وغيرها كالروم والعرب والنبط فما هذه الأجناس إلا أصلاً واحداً ثم تفرقت بهم السبل بعد ذلك لتنفرد كل أمة بميزة وخاصية تدل عليها بين غيرها، وينطلق الأمير في ذلك من كثير من الأحكام والأدلة العقلية والتاريخية مؤكداً أن هذه الخصومات والعداوات لا مبرر لها أصلاً والأصل هو التراحم والتواصل، ومنه فإنه لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكر هذه الصلات والوشائج التي تربط بني الإنسان جميعا، ويضرب لذلك أمثلة فمنبتهم واحد ودماؤهم اختلطت فللعرب مثلا " مصاهرة مع النبط من جهة مارية القبطية التي أهداها المقوقس لنبينا عليه السلام فأتت معه بإبراهيم ومات قبل أمد الرضاع فقال:"إن له مرضعاً في الجنة " وقال " لو عاش ابراهيم لم يعط الجزية قبطي(616) " ولعل الأمير كان يأمل من خلال هذا كسر تلك الحواجز النفسية والدينية والعرقية التي كثيرا ما كانت معوقات في سبيل الحق والسلام والوئام والأخوة الإنسانية فالكل من آدم وآدم من تراب: 


*العرب والروم وفارس فاعلمن*
*ولد سام فيهن الخير كن*
*القبط والبربر والســـودان*
*ولد حام ثبت البرهـان(617)* 

و في تراثنا الإسلامي كثير من القصص والشواهد التي يرجع إليها عبدالقادر للتدليل على مذهبه الإنساني ونظرته إلى غيره دون استعلاء فقد روى " أن اعرابيا جاء معاوية فقال له:" سألتك بالرحم الذي بيني وبينك إلا ما رفدتني، فقال: أنت من عبدمناف ؟ قال لا، قال: أنت من قريش ؟ قال: لا، قال: أنت من العرب؟ قال: لا، قال: أي *رحم بيني وبينك،قال:رحم آدم، قال: رحم آدم فجوة لأكونن أول من وصلها" فأعطاه(618)".*
*كما عرض الأمير في هذا الفصل لبعض القصص التراثية القديمة المستوحاة من مصدره الأساسي ومن موروث الأمم القديمة كقصة "ياجوج وماجوج(619) " وقصة النمرود مع سيدنا ابراهيم الخليل(620) وأصحاب الأخدود(621) معدداً صفات وأخلاق ومآثر بعض الملوك المشهورين عارضا لسير بعض الأنبياء مفرداً قسطاً من هذه الصفحات للتغني بحب الوطن والحنين والشوق إليه . ذاك أن حب الوطن من الإيمان كما جاء في المأثور، فالكريم "يحن إلى وطنه كما يحن النجيب إلى عطره(622) ".مستحضرا مختارات من الشعر العربي التي تصور هذا الحب وهذا الحنين وتشد الآصرة(623) .*
*وينهي الأمير هذه المذكرات بخاتمة عدد فيها أسماء الشهور العربية، تأكيدا لانتمائه وتعلقا بتراثه، مفصلا القول عن مزايا وخصائص كل شهر من هذه الأشهر، فهو يذكر مثلا: أن محرم سمي بهذا الاسم " لتحريم القتال فيه، ثم صفر لخلو مكة من أهلها فيه... ثم الربيعان ارتباع الناس فيهما أي لإقامتهم في الربيع زمن المطر، ثم جماديان لأن الماء يجمد عليها في زمن البرد(624)".دون أن يغفل -طبعا- ذكرى أسماء بقية الشهور عند العجم خاتما حديثه بالتطرق إلى علامات قيام الساعة وأشراطها(625).*
*وتبقى هذه المذكرات مصدراً تاريخياً هاماً لاستكشاف بعض الجوانب الخفية في حياة الأمير لما تحمله من حقائق فهذا المخطوط يعد بحق " تحفة من أهم التحف لأنه نسخة فريدة ولأنه ذو صفات خاصة وله تاريخ خاص ... فكل جملة تاريخية في هذا المخطوط لها قيمتها الخاصة لأنها مكتوبة بأيدي شهود عيان عاشوا الأحداث وصنعوها بأيديهم وأعطوها تفسيرها من داخل الواقع الذي التحم بأنفسهم أيما التحام، ومهما تكلم الأمير عن نفسه بعفة وتواضع، أو تكلم عنه خليفته ببعض الإعجاب، فإن أسلوب الكتابة يبقى أسلوباً مباشراً ميزته الأولى الصدق الأمانة وبساطة التعبير"(626) .*
*" الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري و أدبِه " ـ ناصر سعدوني /ص212ـ 224 .*

----------


## محمد المبارك

وأشرع الآن في القسم التاريخي من مقالي هذا .
و من دواعي الإنصاف الذي أرجو أواكٍب مساره و أوافِق مداره أن أبني هذا القسم على ملاحظات الشيخ خلدون حفظه الله نفسه ، و التي طلب منِّي الإجابة عنها .
و ليُعلم أنَّ المقصود هو  استخراج االعبر والفوائد من التجارب الكبرى في تاريخ المسلمين ، فأقول مستعيناً بالله عز و جل :

قال شيخنا الشيخ خلدون حفظه الله 




> في مقالك "فك الشفرة" اتهمت الأمير بما يلي:
> 
> 1ـ بأنه جمع وأحرق الكتب التي ترد على ابن عربي!!
> 2ـ بأنه أحرق كتب الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم!!!
> 3ـ بأنه مستغرق في التصوف وتقديس ابن عربي تقديسًا يصل إلى حد الجنون، والقول بالحلول والاتحاد..!وأنه سكن في داره وأوصى بدفنه إلى جواره!!
> 4ـ بأنه مفتتن بالحضارة الفرنسية ، وعلى صلة وطيدة معهم!! 
> 5ـ واتّهمتَه بحبّه للسلطة وشرهه للمال!!
> 6ـ واتهمته بقتل بعض الولاة العثمانيين في لبنان .
> 7ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بوقوفه وراء أحداث 1860م في سورية ولبنان ، ودعم النصارى والغرب للانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية ، وتيسير التدخل الأجنبي!!!!
> ...

----------


## محمد المبارك

1ـ بأنه جمع وأحرق الكتب التي ترد على ابن عربي!!
2ـ بأنه أحرق كتب الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم!!!

قلت:
 ذكر الشيخ عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي للبرهان البقاعي، أن النسخة التي اعتمد عليها كانت في ملك الشيخ محمد نصيف رحمه الله تعالى، وأنه دفعها للشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله ليحققها، ودفعها الشيخ حامد للشيخ عبد الرحمن ليقوم بهذه المهمة، وأنه كان مكتوبا على النسخة بخط الشيخ محمد نصيف أنه سأل أحد الرحالة الأتراك السواح عن سر ضياع كثير من كتب العلماء التي ترد على ابن عربي، وتبين ضلاله وكفره، فأخبره بأن الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري حين كان مقيما في الشام سعى في جمع الكتب التي تنتقد ابن عربي، وقرأها جميعا، ثم أحرقها، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

قلتُ و هذا نص ما كتبه الشيخ محمد نصيف ـ و الذي يسمِّيه الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب " مفخرة الحجاز " رحمهما الله :

قال الشيخ الجليل محمد نصيف :" أقول انا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف : سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355 عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة ؟ فقال : قد سعى الأمير السيد عبدالقادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار ، وقد ألف الأمير عبدالقادر كتابا في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوح به ابن عربي ، خوفا من سيف الشرع الذي صرع قبله :" أبو الحسين الحلاج " ، وقد طبع كتابه بمصر في ثلاث مجلدات ، وسماه المواقف في الوعظ والارشاد ، وطبع وقفا ، ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله" اهـ

----------


## محمد المبارك

3ـ بأنه مستغرق في التصوف وتقديس ابن عربي تقديسًا يصل إلى حد الجنون، والقول بالحلول والاتحاد..!وأنه سكن في داره وأوصى بدفنه إلى جواره!!

قلت:
سبق بحث ذلك في مبحث مؤلفات الأمير ، و أن نسبة المواقف الى الأمير لم تكن محلَّ نقاش في السابق إذ أثبتها جلُّ من ترجم لأمير من محبِّيه ومُريديه و تلامذته وغيرهم وحتى ابنه الأمير محمد في تاريخه و في مقدمة ديوان والده .
بل إنَّ من يتتبع تراجم تلميذه الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار في كتابه "حلية البشر"
يجد أن الشيخ عبدالرزاق عندما يترجم لصوفية عصره لا ينسى دائما أن يُذكِّر بأنهم كانوا يرجعون الى الأمير في تفسير كتب ابن عربي كالفتوحات و الفصوص ، و التي كان يٌقرِؤها في بلاد الشام، بل حتى الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار قرأ عليه "الفتوحات المكية".

ملاحظة :
الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار كان أحد طلبة الأمير عبدالقادر بل كان من أخصَّ تلامذته ، و ذكر حفيده الشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار أنه قرأعلى الأمير "الفتوحات المكية" و لا زمه ملازمة تامَّة .
وكان الأمير يُحيل عليه مسائل الخصومات قال الشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار :
(حتى عُدَّ ثاني الأمير في حياته ، و عهد إليه بتربية أولاده و تعليمهم )
ولكن الشيخ بعد وفاة الأمير بمدَّة رجع إلى طريقة السلف وترك طريقة القوم ،
قال الشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار :
(ثم ألهمه الله تعالى الأخذ من الكتاب و السنة ، و عدم قبول رأي أحد من دون حجة، كما كان على ذلك سلف الأمة )
قال الشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار :
(لقد سمعته في مزله يقول لعلامة العراق السيد محمود شكري الألوسي 
لما كان نزيل دمشق سنة 1333هـ ـ و قد جاء ذكر أحد أئمة الإسلام العظام ـ لقد كنا أيام التحصيل عند شيوخنا إذا جاء ذكر مثل هذا الإمام نظنه رجلا خارجاً عن دائرة الإسلام) .
ثم صار للشيخ عبدالرزاق صحبة أكيدة بالشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي ت1332هـ، و كان الشيخ القاسمي يُجلُّه و يسميه شيخنا الشيخ عبدلرزاق .
توفي رحمه الله في العاشر من ربيع الأول عام 1335هـ .
قلت : ترجمة الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار بقلم حفيده الشيخ محمد بهجت في مقدمة "حلية البشر" مهمة فليت أن أحد الاخوة ينقلها هاهنا لأنها موجودة بصيغة ال بي دي اف ، و لم أستطع نقلها هاهنا .

----------


## محمد المبارك

قلت و والد الشيخ محمد بهجة أيضاً كان على طريقة القوم ثم ألهمه الله عزوجل الرجوع الى مذهب السلف :

يقول الشيخ سليمان الخراشي في مبحثٍ له بعنوان :
"اتصال الشيخ الطنطاوي بالشيخ البيطار سبّب له أزمة " وهابية " ! .. أما الآن فتغير الحال "

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي - رحمه الله - في ترجمة الشيخ بهجة البيطار - رحمه الله - :
( كان أول اتصالي بالشيخ بهجة سبب أزمة لي في حياتي. فلقد كان أكثر مشايخي، بل أكثر مشايخ الشام، ممن يميلون إلى الصوفية، وينفرون من الوهابية، وهم لا يعرفونها ولا يدرون أنه ليس في الدنيا مذهب اسمه المذهب الوهابي، ولكن ذلك أمر افتراه عليهم خصومها، ينفرون منها كما ينفر الإنسان من عدو خطر مجهول. 
وكان عندنا جماعة من المشايخ يوصفون أو يوصمون بأنهم من الوهابيين، على رأسهم الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار وزميله في القراءة علي الشيخ جمال القاسمي الأستاذ حامد التقي. ومن أعجب العجب أن والد الشيخ بهجة صوفي من غلاة الصوفية، القائلين بوحدة الوجود على مذهب ابن عربي وابن سبعين والحلاج. كما أن الشيخ خالد النقشبندي، المفسر السلفي كان جده المدفون في سفح قاسيون هو الذي حمل الطريقة النقشبندية إلى دمشق. ومن تبع أمثال هذه الظاهرة في تاريخ علمائنا وأدبائنا وجد منها الكثير، ولعل من أغربها أن صاحب "الأغاني" أبا الفرج الأصفهاني، أموي النسب شيعي المذهب، ومن أبنائي الأستاذ محمد سعيد المولوي، وهو سلفي العقيدة وعمه شيخ المولوية وأبوه من مقدميها. 
من هنا كان اتصالي بالشيخ بهجة سبب سخط هؤلاء المشايخ علي، حتى أن أحدهم لقيني مرة، فسألني عن حالي، فقلت في نفسي: لماذا ألقي بالحقيقة الثقيلة عارية في وجهه، وما شاء فليفعل؟ فقلت له: أقرأ كتاباً لابن تيمية على الشيخ بهجة، في دار الشيخ ياسين الرواف، أي أنني جمعت له الوهابية من أطرافها ! 
فأخذني إلى مدرسته، وكان مدير مدرسة أهلية فلقينا الشيخ أمين سويد .. فقال له: يا سيدي هذا ابن الشيخ مصطفى، صار وهابياً ينكر التوسل. فقال الشيخ، رحمة الله عليه: يا بني، إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله. دعه فلا شيء لك عليه ) . 
( رجال من التاريخ ، ص 416 - 417 ) ..

قلت : هذا ما كان في الزمن القديم ؛ بسبب سطوة " الصوفية " على المجتمع الشامي ، أما اليوم - ولله الحمد - فقد تحرر أهل الشام من هذه السطوة ، وأصبحوا يحاكمون أقوال وأعمال رعاة التصوف بالكتاب والسنة ، دون خوف أو وجل . ( انظر مثلا : " إلى أين أيها الجفري " للأستاذ الفاضل خلدون الحسَني ) . وانتشرت بينهم الدعوة السلفية ، وهي مقبلة على خير - إن شاء الله - ، بسبب الانفتاح الإعلامي ، ......
أسأل الله أن يوفق أهل الشام إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه ، ويحفظهم من كل مكروه ، ويولي عليهم خيارهم ، وينزع شرارهم .. ) انتهى كلام الشيخ الخراشي حفظه الله .

*قلت :
والشيء بالشيء يُذكر ، و كذلك الشيخ الدكتور محمد راتب النابلسي  حفظه الله و له جهود مشكورة في مدافعة التصوف الذموم ،  وهو حفيد الشيخ عبدالغني النابلسي 1050-1287ه* و الشيخ عبدالغني النابلسي من أشهر رموز الصوفية في هذه القرون المتأخرة

و هذا موقع الشيخ حفظه الله : 

*http://www.nabulsi.com/

----------


## محمد المبارك

بقيت جزئية صغيرة في الموضوع وهي: 
سكنى الأمير في دار ابن عربي و وصيته بدفنه في جواره!!.
و لا شك أن الخوض في إثبات هذه الجزئية أونفيها هوتحصيل حاصل ، فإن متابعة الأميرعبدالقادر لابن عربي لم تقتصر على مثل هذه الجزئية ، بمعنى : أنه لو انتفت انتفى المطلوب لإن ذلك ثابتٌ بأمورٍ عِدَّة سبق بيان أكثرها .
بل حتى مقالات محبي الأمير ومريديه تتكثَّر بمتابعة الأمير " للشيخ الأكبر" و ترى ذلك من مناقبه ومحامده .
ولنأخذ هذا المقال للإعلامي السوري ناظم مهنا على سبيل المثال
================

الاربعـاء 05 صفـر 1429 هـ 13 فبراير 2008 العدد 10669
الوجه الدمشقي للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري يكشف عنه بترميم قصره وتصوير فيلم
عاش في سورية 27 سنة ودفن في تربتها

*الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري (صورة التقطها له فرنسيس بدفورد في دمشق سنة 1862) سار على خطى ابن عربي*

دمشق: ناظم مهنا 


أدرج ضمن خطة احتفالية «دمشق عاصمة للثقافة العربية»، ترميم وتأهيل عدد من البيوت الشهيرة في دمشق بعضها كانت الدولة قد وضعت اليد عليها من أجل تحويلها إلى منشآت سياحية وثقافية، مثل قصر العظم، ودار السباعي، والتكية السليمانية، وغيرها. ويذكر أن بعض البيوت في دمشق القديمة كانت قد تحولت إلى مطاعم سياحية، كبيت الشاعر شفيق جبري، وبعضها لا تزال تنتظر ليبتّ بأمرها، والبعض الآخر، استثمرتها سفارات بعض الدول الأوروبية وحولتها إلى بيوت ثقافية، مثل «بيت العقاد» الذي تحول إلى المعهد الثقافي الدنماركي في حي مدحت باشا. 
واليوم وبالاتفاق بين المفوضية الأوروبية والإدارة المحلية والبيئة، وضمن برنامج تحديث الإدارة البلدية، يجري تأهيل بيت الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري الواقع في ضاحية دمر، غرب دمشق، والقصر هو مصيف كان للأمير في «الربوة»، على ضفاف بردى، وسط روضة من الأشجار الوارفة! 
القصر كما أفادنا المهندس نزار مرادمي الذي نفذ الترميم، يعود بناؤه إلى حوالي 140 سنة، سكنه الأمير عبد القادر مع عائلته عام 1871، ثم سكنه أبناء الأمير وأحفاده، وكان آخرهم الأمير سعيد الجزائري، رئيس مجلس الوزراء في عهد حكومة الملك فيصل، بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى. وصار القصر مهملاً مهجوراً، شبه متهدم، منذ عام 1948. والقصر اليوم مملوك لصالح محافظة دمشق لأغراض ثقافية وسياحية. تبلغ مساحة القصر المؤلف من طابقين 1832 متراً مربعاً. ويقول المهندس نزار، إن العمل تم في القصر ومحيطه، بعد إزالة البناء العشوائي، وسيتم افتتاح القصر رسمياً في شهر مايو (أيار) من العام الجاري. وسيضم القصر بعد ترميمه، قاعة كبيرة خاصة بتراث الأمير عبد القادر، بالتعاون مع السفارة الجزائرية بدمشق، التي عبرت عن استعدادها بتزويد القصر بكل ما يرتبط بتراث هذا المجاهد الذي يكن له الجزائريون كما السوريون والعرب كل التقدير، ليس لكونه مجاهداً ومصلحاً وحسب، بل أيضاً لكونه عالماً وفقيهاً وشاعراً، وداعية دؤوباً للتآخي بين شعوب الشرق. 
ويذكر أنه بعد استقلال الجزائر، تم نقل جثمان الأمير، من دمشق إلى الجزائر عام 1966. 
وقال المهندس نزار مرادمي ان عملية الترميم، تتركز على بعدين: ثقافي وبيئي. ويراد من ترميم القصر تحويله إلى بيت للثقافة، يزوره الناس مع ما يحمله اسم صاحب القصر من دلالات، والبعد الآخر سياحي، حيث يتم إنشاء حديقة بيئية أمام القصر وفي محيطه، وهذا يندرج ضمن المساعي القائمة لتحسين مظهر المدينة وتأهيل المعالم السياحية فيها. 
ويذكر بهذا الصدد أن هذا القصر لم يكن المنزل الوحيد للأمير، ولم يكن محل إقامته الدائم. فمن المعروف أن منزله هو الذي منحته إياه السلطات العثمانية في حي العمارة بدمشق القديمة، والمعروف بـ«حارة النقيب» وهو الحي الذي ضم آل الجزائري حتى اليوم.. 
استقر الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في دمشق من عام 1856 إلى عام وفاته عام 1883، أي 27 سنة. ومنذ قدومه إليها من اسطنبول تبوأ فيها مكانة تليق به كزعيم سياسي وديني وأديب وشاعر.. وكانت شهرته قد سبقته إلى دمشق، فأخذ مكانته بين العلماء والوجهاء، فكانت له مشاركة بارزة في الحياة السياسية والعلمية. قام بالتدريس في الجامع الأموي، وبعد أربعة أعوام من استقراره في دمشق، حدثت فتنة في الشام عام 1860 واندلعت أحداث طائفية دامية، ولعب الزعيم المغاربي دور رجل الإطفاء بجدارة، فقد فتح بيوته للاجئين إليه من المسيحيين في دمشق كخطوة رمزية وعملية على احتضانهم. وهي مأثرة لا تزال تذكر له إلى اليوم إلى جانب كفاحه ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي في بلاده الجزائر. 
ولمكانة الأمير عبد القادر عند السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد، لجأ إليه «فردينان دو ليسبس» من أجل إقناع العثمانيين بأهمية مشروع قناة السويس، ودعي فيما بعد لحضور تدشين القناة عام 1869. 
وهو بالإضافة إلى مكانته الوجاهية في دمشق، مارس حياة الشاعر المتصوف، وكان معجباً بالطريقة القادرية، نسبة إلى المتصوف عبد القادر الجيلاني، وله أشعار معروفة تنم عن عمق نظرته للإسلام، وللتسامح الديني، متأثراً أيضاً بالشيخ الأكبر محيى الدين بن عربي، إذ يمكن القول إن الأمير عبد القادر يشبهه في بعض الجوانب. شبه نجده لا سيما في قدومه من المغرب متجولاً في المشرق وتركيا، ثم اختياره لدمشق موطناً حتى الموت. وربما ليس من باب المصادفة أن يدفن الأمير عبد القادر بجانب ضريح الشيخ الأكبر في حضن قاسيون. 
ومن جهة أخرى عبر الفنان السوري أسعد فضة، عن رغبته في تجسيد شخصية الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في فيلم سينمائي ضخم، بالتعاون مع وزارة الثقافة الجزائرية. وسبق للروائي الجزائري واسيني الأعرج أن قدم رواية تاريخية بعنوان «مسالك أبواب الحديد» عن الأمير عبد القادر وسيرة كفاح الجزائر ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي. 

وعن هذا الاهتمام اللافت بالأمير، سواء في سوريا أو في الجزائر، يرى النحات آصف شاهين، رئيس تحرير مجلة أبولدور الدمشقي: إن هذا الاهتمام وإن جاء متأخراً إلا أنه ضروري لرجل يستحق، وهو، أي الأمير، صاحب سيرة حافلة بالكفاح امتدت من المغرب العربي إلى المشرق، وإن كان الأوروبيون يشاركوننا في هذا الاهتمام، فقد كان الأمير عبد القادر رجل حوار وتحرر. وإن كان كافح الاستعمار الأوروبي، فقد عرفته بعض الشخصيات الأوروبية كمحاور متميز وواحد من أعلام الإسلام في ذاك العصر. ويرى المهندس هائل هلال أن الأمير عبد القادر لم ينل حقه من الإنصاف، وقلما يذكر إلا كمجاهد قديم، جاء من الجزائر إلى الشام ليستريح في افياء غوطتها الغناء! بينما في حقيقة الأمر، يقول هلال: إن الرجل كان أحد أكبر أعلام تلك المرحلة، وأنه هو وأحفاده فيما بعد، دخلوا التاريخ السوري من بابه الواسع.

----------


## محمد المبارك

وهذا مقال آخر للأستاذ محمد حبش :




*تصدر عن مؤسسة الوحدة للصحافة و الطباعة و النشر**ابن تيمية وابن عربي... حكاية من دمشق*

دين ودنيا
الجمعة 12/1/2007
بقلم د. محمد الحبش 
جبارة هي دمشق!! لقد احتضنت في وقت واحد رجلين كبيرين لا يمكن افتراض لقائهما في عالم المفهوم ناهيك عن الماصدق, وهما كالمتناقضين لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان, 

ابن تيمية وابن عربي!!‏ 
ولكن أي سر في ذلك, فدمشق تحتضن خلال التاريخ أهم الأنبياء, وفيها مزارات لإبراهيم وزكريا وأيوب وذي الكفل وإلياس وإليسع ويحيى وعيسى ابن مريم, وتحتضن من الصحابة الأطهار حنجرة بلال وسيف خالد وتجليات أبي بن كعب وديمقراطية سعد بن عبادة وبطش ضرار بن الأزور وحكمة أبي الدرداء وعدل عمر بن عبد العزيز.‏ 
ولكن حكاية الرجلين تختلف عن ذلك!.‏ 
يسكن ابن تيمية في جامعة دمشق خلف مدرج الجامعة الرئيسي, ويسكن ابن عربي في جبل الصالحية حيث سمي باسمه أكبر حي في قاسيون حي الشيخ الأكبر محي الدين بن عربي.‏ 
عاش ابن عربي في الفترة من 558-638 هجرية حيث جاء قادماً من الأندلس واختار سفح قاسيون ليكون شاهداً باقياً على رسالة دمشق في الحب والتسامح, ولكن ابن تيمية الذي جاء بعده بأقل من قرن رفع صوته بالغضب من فتوحات ابن عربي وفصوصه وحكمه وإشاراته ودلالاته, ولم يتردد في اعتبار كل تلك الإشارات أشكالاً من الكفر الأكبر, إلى حد جعل أتباع ابن تيمية يستخدمون في وصف الشيخ محي الدين الشيخ الأكفر!!‏ 
وخلال عقود قليلة من الزمن كتب فقهاء كثر من تيار ابن تيمية يدينون فكر ابن عربي بأقسى العبائر, وظهرت سلسلة متعاقبة من الكتب في تكفير ابن عربي, وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني إذا لم يكن كتاب الفصوص لابن عربي كفراً فلا كفر في هذه الدنيا!!.‏ 
وتعاقب فقهاء كبار على اتهامه بأقسى النعوت, ونص على تكفيره أئمة كبار منهم الإمام الحافظ الذهبي والإمام الحافظ تقي الدين السبكي والسراج البلقيني, وقال عنه الحافظ زين الدين العراقي كلامه كلام ضلال وشرك واتحاد وإلحاد, وقال عنه العز بن عبد السلام شيخ سوء يقول بقدم العالم, لا يحل حلالاً ولا يحرم حراماً, وبأشد من ذلك تحدث ابن كثير وابن حجر الهيتمي والإمام نور الدين البكري أما الإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي صاحب المغني فقد كتب عن ابن عربي بيتين من الشعر:‏ 
هذا الذي بضلاله ضلت أواخر مع أوائل‏ 
من قال فيه غير ذا فلينأ عني فهو كافر‏ 
وقد جمع برهان الدين البقاعي هذه الأقوال في كتاب خاص سماه: تنبيه الغبي إلى كفر ابن عربي!! وصار كثير من الفقهاء لا يذكرونه إلا مع الملاحدة والزنادقة وأعداء الدين!!!‏ 
ومن جانب آخر فقد انبرى عدد من علماء الشريعة للدفاع عن ابن عربي وكتبوا عدداً من الكتب في منزلته وفضله, فكتب السيوطي كتابه تنبيه الغبي إلى تبرئة ابن عربي وكتب عبد الوهاب الشعراني كتابه اليواقيت والجواهر في بيان عقيدة الأكابر, وكتب أيضاً تنبيه الأغبياء إلى قطرة من بحار علوم الأولياء.‏ 
ولكن دمشق ظلت تحتضن ابن عربي وتمنحه أبرك صلواتها وزياراتها, وترسل إليه أعذب أشواق الزوار اللاهبة, وعند أعتابه كتبت أعذب قصائد الشوق وتألق القراء والحفاظ والعلماء, ولا زال علماء دمشق إلى اليوم يعقدون مجالس الإقراء عند روضته الكريمة, وجاء المغاربة فأقاموا إلى جواره, وغدا ابن عربي جسراً للمعرفة والعطاء بين العرب والأندلس وبين الشرق والغرب, وبكل أمانة فإنه لا يوجد في دمشق باستثناء الجامع الأموي معلم تاريخي أغزر من مرقد الشيخ محي الدين.‏ 
لا تحتاج لكثير عناء لتدرك كيف كان الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي يفكر, وإلى أي مدى كان شديداً في حربه على احتكار الخلاص, ولا يوجد في تاريخ التسامح الديني في العالم عبارة أشهر ولا أصدق من أبياته الخالدة:‏ 
لقد كنت قبلاً منكراً كل صاحب إذا لم يكن ديني إلى دينه داني‏ 
وقد صار قلبي قابلاً كل ملة فمرعى لغزلان ودير لرهبان‏ 
وبيت لأوثان وكعبة طائف وألواح توراة ومصحف قرآن‏ 
أدين بدين الحب أنى توجهت ركائبه فالحب ديني وإيماني‏ 
وفي خبر ذي دلالة وبخلاف سلوك فقهاء الشام بتأويل كلام ابن عربي, واعتذارهم عن اتباعه في هذا الموقف فإن التاريخ سيسجل لرجل عظيم في تاريخ سورية والعرب, وهو الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أنه كان صريحاً في تأييده لموقف ابن عربي في ترجمان الأشواق حيث كتب قائلاً:‏ 
ففي نوره من كل ما يأمل الورى 
فمن شاء قرآنا ومن شاء فرقانا‏ 
ومن شاء توراة ومن شاء إنجيلا 
ومن شاء مزمارا زبورا وتبيانا‏ 
ولا ينسى أهل الشام موقف الأمير عبد القادر من طوشة النصارى التي وقعت في الشام 1860 حيث لم يكن للنصارى ملاذ يلجؤون إليه إلا دار الأمير عبد القادر رحمه الله.‏ 
ومع أن عادتنا في مواجهة عبارات السادة الصوفية أن نصفها بالشطح حفاظاً على سمعة الإمام الصوفي لئلا يوصم بمخالفة الجمهور, ولكن محاذير الشطح لاتحل عند ابن عربي أي مشكلة, فالرجل ماض إلى خلاف الجمهور في كل مسألة نظر فيها, وحروف كتبه كلها ناطقة بتميزه وخلافه ويتعذر تأويلها وهو مصر على المضي في خلافه إلى الغاية على طريقة الدوماني الغضبان: كل ما حللها شيخ يحرمها مائة ألف شيخ!!‏ 
ولكن ابن عربي ظل يحتفظ في الذاكرة الجماعية لأهل الشام أطيب الذكرى, ولم تنطفئ على الرغم من كل ما قيل أشواق العاشقين الوافدين على مرقده, وظل أهل الشام ينذرون للفقراء عند ضريح الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي, ويشكرون الله عند روضته, وصار دعاؤهم الحمد لله على الإسلام والسكنى بالشام والسكنى بالصالحية وجوار الشيخ الأكبر.‏ 
أما ابن تيمية فليس سراً أنه نال هو الآخر شهرة واسعة, وسارت الركبان بفتاويه وأدهش العالم بصموده وثباته على مواقفه, وشدته على خصومه, وكان لا يتردد في مهاجمة مخالفيه, ويصرح بالقول بأن القول ما قلناه ومن قال خلاف هذا يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل!!‏ 
ولكن ابن تيمية لم ينل قبولاً في الشام, فالشام بما هي عاصمة حضارية خلال التاريخ كانت واضحة في قبولها الآخر, واحترامها للتعدد والاختلاف, ولم تقبل من ابن تيمية احتكاره للحقيقة, وهكذا فقد ارتحل علمه إلى نجد وتلقاه أهل الجزيرة العربية بالقبول والاتباع, ومع ذلك فقد ظلت دمشق ظلت تحتضنه وتتقبله, على منهج قول الأول: أنا سني وليلى علوية وخلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.‏ 
من الطبيعي أن تكون أفكار ابن تيمية في تكفير المخالف وقوداً للتطرف والفكر التكفيري, وهو ما نشعر أن سورية في مأمن منه, ولكن وللأسف فإن أفكار ابن عربي في التسامح لم تدخل منهج التعليم في سورية, وظلت تعامل على أنها شطح يرتجى له غفران الله وليس -كما أرادها- فتحاً يرتجى فيه رضوانه! على الرغم من أنها تعكس ذهنية المحبة والإخاء التي نجدها في أبناء سورية على اختلاف مذاهبهم.‏ 
يبقى الضريحان في دمشق رمزاً لتعايش الفكر المتعدد في سوريا, وتقسم بينهما دمشق بالسوية, ولكن سوريا إذ يتزاحم ملوكها ليدفنوا في جوار ضريح ابن عربي وأعتابه, وتنشد عند ضريحه أعذب مغاني الشوق والوصال, وتكلل اسم الشيخ الأكبر على أعلى أحيائها في جبلها الشامخ تقدم رسالة واضحة تذكرك بقول النبي الكريم :(اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك فلا تؤاخذني فيما تملك ولا أملك).‏

----------


## محمد المبارك

و أرى أنَّه لا بُدَّ من إيراد نص حلقة برنامج "العربية" مشاهد وآراء عن الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر" حيثُ سيتكرَّر الستشهاد ببعض فقراته في مباحث قادمة ، و هذا هونص الحوار في ذلك البرنامج :



الأحد 25 جمادى الثانية 1426هـ - 31 يوليو 2005م*مشاهد وآراء: الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"*





اسم البرنامج: مشاهد وآراء ، مقدم البرنامج: ميسون عزام، تاريخ الحلقة: الخميس 28/7/2005

ضيوف الحلقة:
د. رضوان السيد (كاتب في الشؤون الإسلامية).
خالد عمر بن ققة (كاتب وصحفي).
د. ساسين عساف (أستاذ الحضارة والآداب/ الجامعة اللبنانية).

مشاهد وآراء: البرنامج يتكون من جزئين الأول يمثل فيلماً وثائقياً يطرح قضية مثيرة للجدل والجزء الثاني يستضيف خبراء ومختصين لمناقشة القضايا والأراء التي يطرحها الفيلم الوثائقي هي:
1- الفيلم الوثائقي 
2- مناقشة الفيلم الوثائقي
ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم وبرنامج مشاهد وآراء.على الرغم من مرور ما يقرب من قرن وربع القرن على وفاة الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري قائد الثورة الأولى في الجزائر ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي، إلا أن تجربته في الثورة وبعدها ما زالت تطرح إشكاليات كثيرة وما زال الكثير من الغموض يحيط بها، عبد القادر الجزائري ألد أعداء فرنسا الذي أصبح أقرب الحلفاء إليها هو موضوع الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر" الذي سنشاهده الآن في سياق هذه الحلقة الجديدة من برنامج مشاهد وآراء فلنتابعه سويةً.

الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"
التعليق الصوتي: بدأت القصة هنا في زاوية الحمل على مرتفعات الجزائر، كان أجدادي رجال دين قدموا من الجزيرة العربية واستقروا هنا منذ ألف سنة، وُلدت هنا وترعرعت في قلب هذه الزاوية الكبيرة، والزاوية هي أساسٌ ديني يستقبل الناس ويؤمّن لهم الملجأ ما شاءوا البقاء، غالباً ما تضم مركزاً تعليمياً حيث يمكن للأتباع أن يتعلموا مبادئ الصوفية، والصوفية هي مدرسة فكرية تعتبر الحب الطريق الأقصر إلى الله، بعيد الاستقلال انتسب معظم الجزائريين إلى الزوايا المختلفة. [البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر]التعليق الصوتي: كان جدي القائد مصطفى على رأس زاوية الحمل منذ عام 1930، شهد الحربين العالميتين وعاش حرب الجزائر بكل ويلاتها، تجاوز محن العصر مردداً كل يوم شعار شيوخ الصوفية: لا بد من البحث عن السعادة حتى في الكوارث، كانت لوحة الفارس النبيل هذه المعلقة في مكتبة جدي واحدةً من أعظم ذكريات طفولتي، هل كان هذا الفارس أميراً من حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة؟ أو أحد فرسان الإسلام القادر على قتل ألف مرتد بضربة سيفٍ واحدة؟ تحت اللوحة وُضع صندوق مقفل من الخشب كُتبت عليه رسالةٌ موجهة إلى جد جدي، تقول هذه الرسالة: يا صديق الله العزيز، أتكلم من هنا، من حيث قاد الله خطاي وإني أوكل إليك قسماً من أسلحتي فاحفظها لي فقد أحتاج إليها يوماً ما، مع توقيع عبد القادر ابن محي الدين، عندما كنت صغيراً كنت أقضي الساعات وأنا أتساءل: من عساه يكون فارس الأساطير هذا الذي ترك أسلحته أمانةً عندنا؟ وفي أحد الأيام كشف لي جدي عن اسمه، إنه الأمير عبد القادر كان ملك الجزائر العظيم، كان يملك قصراً كبيراً في فرنسا، ولكنه مات في مدينة خلابة تسمى لؤلؤة الشرق، سيُدفن قريباً بيننا، سنقيم له مراسم دفنٍ مهمة، وسيعطيه الله روضةً من رياض الجنة.عندما بدأتُ أرتاد المدرسة كنت أتوقع أن أتعلم كل شيء عن الأمير، لكن في عهد الجزائر المستقلة لم تكن الكتيّبات الجزائرية متوافرة، كانت فرنسا قد رحلت تاركةً لنا كتباً عن تاريخها، لقد علمتني مدرسة الجزائر كل شيءٍ عن معركة بواكي، وأغنية رولا، ولكنها لم تعطني أي معلومةٍ عن عبد القادر.في أحد الأيام تحقق حلم جدي، ففي عام 1966 أعادت طائرةٌ كبيرةٌ الفارس العظيم إلى الجزائر، لكن جدي لم يكن يعلم أن الأمير سيقع بين يدي الكولونيل بومدين والجيش، أخيراً أصبح الأمير بيننا، كنت أتوقع أن يخبرنا أحدهم عن حياته، والأسلحة التي تركها، وقصر فرنسا ولؤلؤة الشرق، لكن في ذلك اليوم لم يقل أحد لماذا غادر الجزائر؟ ولا إلى أين ذهب؟ وضع الجنود النعش على الأرض وصاحوا: فليتمجد المحارب العظيم، ثم أغلقوا القبر، تبعت كآلاف الجزائريين الرجل الذي كان يرمز إلى الاستقلال، لكنني ما كنت أعرف شيئاً عن حياته، وفي عام 1976 قرر الكولونيل بومدين الذي رغب في تحويل الجزائر إلى جنةٍ اشتراكية أن يضع حداً للزوايا، واتهمها بأنها معقل الإقطاعية، غير أن سقوط معاقل الإسلام المنفتح سيمهّد الطريق لكل المذاهب التمامية.أرسل بومدين الجرافات إلى الحمل ليدمر خلايا الصوفيين، استولى الجنود على لوحة الأمير وأسلحته، كنت قد بلغت العشرين من عمري عندما توفي جدي، وجدت الجامع محاطاً بالدمار، لم يبقَ من المكتبة سوى حائطٍ فارغ وصندوق مفتوح، كانت الجرافات قد دمرت ذكرى الأمير.اليوم يعلو تمثال الأمير في قلب العاصمة الجزائر فحل محل تمثال بوجو المسؤول عن الاحتلال الدموي، لكن هل يحتل عبد القادر قلب تاريخ الجزائر أيضاً؟ فما هي مكانة الأمير اليوم في تاريخ الجزائر؟ وأي أثر خلّف في أرضها؟ هل تُختصر حياة الأمير كلها على هذا السيف؟ من هو الأمير عبد القادر؟
برونو ايتيان: (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كان في قلب العالم ومنفصلاً عنه في آن، أقصد أنه مسلمٌ ملتزم في وقت واحد، لكن ليس هذا فحسب، إنه عربي ذو ثقافة عظيمة وفي الوقت نفسه فارسٌ استثنائي ومحارب استثنائي، لكن الحرب ليست ما يثير اهتمامه، إنه في الوقت نفسه شخص في علاقة غيرية تثير الدهشة في تلك الحقبة، فهو يسعى دائماً لفهم ما هي الغيرية، بما فيها الله والرجال أيضاً.التعليق الصوتي: في وقت لاحق عرفت أن الأمير وُلد في منطقة معسكر، علمه والده قائد الزاوية الشعر وأصول التصوف والفقه، وفي عام 1830 قررت فرنسا أن تحتل الجزائر لأسباب تتعلق بالتوسع الاستعماري في تلك الفترة، فأرسلت إلى ذلك البلد أسطولاًَ يضم 10 آلاف رجل، كانت الجزائر في ذلك الوقت خاضعةً للعثمانيين غير أنهم سرعان ما سلموها للقوات الفرنسية من دون أي مقاومة، وضع هذا الاندحار الشعب الجزائري في حالة قلق عميق فاجتمع شعب أورانيا واختار الأمير الذي كان آنذاك في الـ 24 من العمر ليقود المقاومة، انتقل من التأمل الصوفي إلى خوض الحرب من دون أن يكون مهيئاً لذلك، فهو الذي قال إنه لن ينطلق في الحرب من دون أن يمارس الحب، سيتكلم عن الشعر والخيول والسحر مع أعدائه بين معركتين.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): في سنوات المواجهة الأولى كان الأمير يسيطر كلياً على الساحة لأن الفرنسيين لم يكونوا يعرفون حرب العصابات.التعلي   الصوتي: خلال 5 سنوات واجه الأمير على رأس بعض الفرسان القوات الفرنسية المسلحة بالأسلحة الثقيلة، فكان يتغلب عليها ويحقق الفوز تلو الآخر، انتهى به الأمر أن وقّع معه الفرنسيون هدنةً واعترفوا بسلطته على الجزء الغربي من البلاد، استغل الأمير الوضع ليؤسس دولةً حديثةً حقيقية، وجعل لها عاصمةً كما ضرب عملته الخاصة.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كانت دولته حديثةً بالفعل إذ كانت تضم جيشاً وشعارات وأشخاصاً يتقاضون الأجور وحكاماً يتلقون بدل أتعابهم، وما عاد بينهم أشخاصٌ يخلّون بوظائفهم ولا رؤساء قبائل؛ إذ كانت دولته حديثة بالفعل لكنها كانت قائمةً على التقليد الإسلامي، أي إنها دولة الشريعة فهي إذن ليست ما يريده بعض الأشخاص اليوم، لكنني لم أقل إنها دولةٌ إسلاميةٌ متطرفة بل هي دولة تحترم تقليد عبد القادر ألا وهو الشورى أي إنه يستشير ضباطه ويعود له القرار فهو القائد.التعليق الصوتي: تم خرق الهدنة بعد بضع سنوات، فعمدت باريس إلى تعيين الجنرال بوجو الذي عُيّن بدوره حاكم الجزائر، قرر بوجو أن يقضي على عبد القادر، فأمر بتدمير المدن والقرى وحرق محصول المدنيين، كما جرّد آلاف المزارعين من ممتلكاتهم
.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): وقعت الفظائع في الأعوام 1846 و1947 و1948 فتحمل الفريقان الخسائر الفادحة، أتعلمون ما كانت الإصابات في تلك الحقبة؟ كانت تتوسع بين الكوليرا والجفاف والجراد والسيول إذ لم يتوقف المطر مدة 8 أيام، فما عاد باستطاعة أحد أن يسير بما في ذلك الخيول.التعليق الصوتي: حاول الأمير أن يحرض مناطق الجزائر المختلفة، لكن عدد الجنود الفرنسيين كان هائلاً، وعندما أصبح الجيش الفرنسي مؤلفاً من 100 ألف رجل اضطر إلى اللجوء إلى المغرب عندئذ ضغطت فرنسا على الملك الذي أعلن الأمير الموجود في مملكته خارجاً عن القانون، استسلم الأمير عام 1847 بعد أن أصبح ملاحقاً من المغربيين، وتخلت عنه القبائل المتعبة وواجه جيشاً عظيماً لا يتراجع أمام شيء، في المقابل أكدت له فرنسا أنه سينفى إلى مصر أو إلى فلسطين.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): بصراحة تشاجرت بضع مرات مع شبان جزائريين قالوا: إن عبد القادر استسلم ولم يبقَ له إلا الموت، إنهم شبان متعجرفون، لا يعلمون ما تعنيه 17 عاماً من الحرب ضد الجيش الأقوى في العالم في ظروف وصفتها منذ قليل بالفظائع، لا، لم يستسلم عبد القادر إلا بعد أن استشار الله وضباطه أيضاً، فلم ينسَ الشورى، ثم إنه اعتبر استسلامه آخر خدمة يقدمها إلى الشعب الجزائري.التعلي   الصوتي: توقفت حياة عبد القادر في تاريخ الجزائر الرسمي في الليلة التي سبقت استسلامه، أما أنا فأردت أن أعرف إن كان الأمير تابع حياته بعد أن نُفي من الجزائر؟ فبدل أن يُرسَل إلى مصر أو إلى فلسطين سُجن مع أتباعه في تولو، ومن هناك تم نقله إلى بو، ثم إلى أمبواز، هذا هو القصر الذي كان يتحدث عنه جدي، في الواقع إنه حصن كان يُستعمل كسجنٍ للدولة، في أحد أيام الشتاء وجدت نفسي في أمبواز حيث ينقل نهر الوار حزن العالم وقسوته، يمكننا أن نتخيل الصدمة التي أصابت أقارب الأمير الذين قضوا حياتهم تحت الخيام في وسط سهول الجزائر الواسعة، كان الأمير يعيش مع عائلته تحت مراقبةٍ قاسية وفي حالة حرمانٍ كبيرة.كان قد اعترف لصديقه المقرب المون سونيير ديبيش مطران الجزائر السابق قائلاً: تراني على قيد الحياة، لكنني في الواقع ميت، فالبرد والغربة والمرارة التي كان يشعر بها تجاه عدم احترام السلطات الفرنسية وعودها كانت قد قضت على معنوياته
.مارك ميتاي (مساعد الأمين في قصر أمبواز): في مساء الثامن من تشرين الثاني نوفمبر عام 1848 رست باخرة مدينة الجزائر عند أقدم هذا الجسر، ونزل عن متنها الأمير عبد القادر وحاشيته، ثم صعدوا جميعاً في العربات التي ستقودهم إلى ساحة القصر.
برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كانت الأعوام الأربعة أو الخمسة التي قضاها الأمير في أمبواز فرصةً استثنائية لسببين: أولاً: كانت المرحلة الأولى من الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي، فهنا جرى لأول مرة حوارٌ حقيقي بين المثقفين المسلمين وكل كنائس فرنسا ونافار التي جاءت لزيارته، إذ نظم مع زوج أخته بنتامي مؤتمراً أدبياً وفلسفياً، سرعان ما أثارت أعمالهم اهتمام الأكاديمية الفرنسية، فطلب منها المجتمع الشرقي تقديم مداخلة، وما زال لدينا من كتابات الأمير في تلك الفترة رسائل إلى الفرنسيين فكل هذه النصوص الشهيرة الصغيرة هي عبارةٌ عن نصوص تربوية مثيرة للاهتمام، فكانت خلاصة الأمير العامة: لو كان العالم يسمعني لجعلت من المسلمين والمسيحيين إخوةً ولعملنا معاً من أجل إرساء السلام في العالم، إنها لرسالة استثنائية بالنسبة إلى شخص يعتبر نفسه ميتاً، إذاً إشكالية الأمير كلها حتى نهاية حياته ستكون التالية، أنا جسر بين الشرق والغرب.التعليق الصوتي: لدى وصولي ظننت أن أمبواز كانت تذخر بكل ذكريات أسره والاضطراب العميق الذي سببه أسره في المجتمع الفرنسي في تلك الحقبة، تحفظ قاعات القصر ذكرى كل الشخصيات التي قضت فيه ليلةً أو ساعة، لكن ليس فيه من فترة إقامة الأمير إلا هذه الصورة المحفورة، إنها نسخة.الصحفي: ما هو الأثر الباقي للأمير عبد القادر في قصر أمبواز؟مارك ميتاي (مساعد الأمين في قصر أمبواز): كيف أجيب عن هذا السؤال؟ التعليق الصوتي: توفي 25 فرداً من عائلته الأمير بسبب البرد والمرض خلال فترة الأسر، يعلو هذه المئذنة التي تحدد مقبرتهم هلال ذهبي، خلال الاحتلال ظن الألمان هذا الرمز من الذهب فسرقوه.
مارك ميتاي (مساعد الأمين في قصر أمبواز): قضى الأمير هنا أكثر من أربعة أعوام من تشرين الثاني نوفمبر 1848 حتى كانون الأول ديسمبر 1852، وقبل ذلك ببضعة أسابيع استقبل الأمير الرئيس لويس نابليون بونابرت الذي جاء ليلعن عن حريته، حصل هذا في 16 من تشرين الأول أكتوبر عام 1852.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): جرى حادث آخر وهو أن الأمير الرئيس الذي لم يصبح بعد نابليون الثالث قد أحب عبد القادر حباً جماً، لدرجة أنه نظّم بنفسه عودة الأمير إلى الشرق، وأقول عودة الأمير؛ إذ يجب ألا ننسى أبداً أن عائلته الأمير كانت قد جاءت من الحجاز، وأن النفي الغربي غدا بالنسبة إلى الأمير عودةً إلى الشرق.

التعليق الصوتي: إن كانت حياة الأمير قد توقفت بالنسبة إلى الجزائريين قبل استسلامه فهي لم تنتهِ بالنسبة إلى الفرنسيين عندما حرّره نابليون الثالث، لكن الغموض يسيطر على نصف حياته، وهي الأعوام الـ 28 التي قضاها في دمشق.قصدت دمشق لؤلؤة الشرق الشهيرة، عندما وصل الأمير إلى دمشق كانت سوريا ولايةً من ولايات الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 
لكن لماذا اختار دمشق؟ إن دمشق هي مدينةٌ وجد فيها معلمّه الروحي ابن عربي ملجأً عندما طُرد من الأندلس في القرن الثاني عشر.

برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): أعرف بالتفصيل كيف كان يعيش الأمير فيما يتعلق بحياته اليومية في دمشق؟ إن حياة الأمير مثيرة للاهتمام ومنظمة كالعادة، فعاش في منزل ابن عربي الذي استأجره أو الذي استأجره الباشا، صحيح أن الفرنسيين دفعوا له نفقةً باهظة ما يقارب 100 ألف فرنك فرنسي، أو ما يساوي في تلك الحقبة بضعة ملايين في الشهر، لكن لا بد من أن نفهم أنه كان محاطاً بنحو 180 شخصاً من عائلته، وكان يعمل لديه ألفا شخص كحراس شخصيين أو مزارعين أو موظفين، وشيئاً فشيئاً وصل إلى دمشق زهاء 15 ألف مغربي وجزائري وتونسي، كان يستيقظ قبل الفجر بقليل إذ كان يؤدي بعض التأمل قبل الصلاة، بعد ذلك كان يتناول الفطور مع الأولاد، لكنه لم يكن يهتم بهم كثيراً، .................ولديه أولاد كثيرون،
ثم يبدأ العمل فتصل الحلَقة الأولى من التلامذة، فلديه تلامذة معينون يقوم معهم بشيء محدد، فيتحدث عن الفتوحات المكية، فانطلاقاً من ملاحظات هؤلاء التلامذة سنرى نصوص كتاب المواقف، لكنني أذكّركم أنه الناشر المعاصر الأول الذي كتب الفتوحات المكية، أي إنه أمر بإعادة كتابة المخطوطات الأصلية التي كانت موجودةً في كونيا بالأناضول، فكان يشرح كل الفتوحات المكية ثم ينادي أمناء سره السوريين فيملي عليه رسائله، في تلك الفترة كتب بين 50 إلى 60 ألف رسالة للجميع، منها ما كان موجهاً إلى صديقه إميري المصرفي السويسري، وإلى الراهبة التي عالجت زوجته مبارك في أمبواز، وكاهن بو، ونابليون، باختصار كاتب الجميع، بعدئذ كان يقوم بجولةٍ في ممتلكاته، إذ كان يملك قصرين أو ثلاثة وكانت تضم حماماً وفرناً وطاحونةً وجسراً، كان لديه أيضاً أراضٍ زراعية واسعة في منطقة بعيدة جداً، لكن إحداها كانت قرب دمشق، بعد عودته بعد الظهر كان يذهب إلى الجامع الأموي ويجيب عن أسئلة الناس وهم غالباً ما يكونون من الطلاب أو من سكان المدينة، وكان يملك أيضاً صالوناً أدبياً، وتقرّب إلى عائلات دمشق العريقة وانضم إلى المجلس البلدي في المدينة، كما استقبل آل روتشيلد وآل ديلي شيبس إذ كان يموّل الطريق التي تربط ما بين دمشق وبيروت، ونظّم مصرفاً دولياً في هذا النظام، إذن كان نشاطه دينياً وزراعياً واقتصادياً وسياسياً في الوقت نفسه.التعليق الصوتي: دلّني الناس على الشارع الضيق الذي يقع فيه منزل الأمير، شعرت عندئذ أنه ليس بعيداً عني، وأنه هنا، خلف هذه الجدران الشاهقة التي لم تتحرك منذ عصور، فقلت في نفسي: إن طرقت الباب، فتح لي الأمير بنفسه، لكن الباب الأول لم يُفتح، طرقت الباب الثاني لكن المالك صرفني إذ كان يهدم المنزل، لكنني قررت أن أطرق الأبواب كلها، وصلت إلى الباب الثالث ورشوت الحارس الذي تركني أدخل فعبرت بهو المنزل على إيقاع دقات قلبي المتسارعة، وهنا اكتشفت أن سوريا قد حولت منزل الأمير عبد القادر إلى مأوىً للعجزة، استغرقت وقتاً طويلاً لأعود إلى رشدي في جامع الأمويين، بقيت هنا أقرأ هذه الصفحات التي كتبها الأمير، اليوم تتمزق الإنسانية، فكل واحدٍ يحاول أن يجعل إلهه متفوقاً على إله الآخرين، لكن الحب الحقيقي يسمو فوق كل الديانات، ويتابع الأمير قائلاً: لو سمعني الجميع لتمكنت من التأليف بين اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين، في عام 1860 اشتعلت الثورات في دمشق ووقعت فتنة طائفية بين أبناء المدينة فرفع الأمير سلاحه بين اللاجئين الجزائريين وحمى آلاف المسيحيين، إن عمله هذا جعل منه أسطورة من جديد وانهالت عليه المراتب والتكريمات من البابا وملك أوروبا ورئيس الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا نتوقف مع فاصل قصير ونعود بعده إليكم لمتابعة الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر" لبرنامج مشاهد وآراء فابقوا معنا. [فاصل إعلاني]ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم مجدداً، لا زلتم معنا ومع برنامج مشاهد وآراء والفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر" لنتابعه سوية.[الفيلم الوثائقي][البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر]التعليق الصوتي: تركت حي الأمويين وقصدت الحي المسيحي لأرى إن كان الناس هناك يذكرون الأمير.[مشهد لقسيس مسيحي يقرأ من الإنجيل داخل الكنيسة متعبداً]الموسينيور فرانسوا ابوموك (مطران دمشق): في عهد الأتراك لم يكن يُسمح للمسيحيين بالسير على الرصيف هنا في دمشق، فكان عليهم أن يسيروا في وسط الشارع وكانوا مجبرين على ارتداء خاص يقول: هذا مسيحي، لم يكن يحق لنا أن نمتطي الجياد ولا حتى البغال، كانت هذه عقلية الأتراك الذي شجعوا نوعاً ما الحركة المتطرفة بين المسلمين، بدأت ثورة بسيطة عام 1848، ثم تأزمت الأوضاع حتى بلغت أوجها عام 1860، كان الأمير عبد القادر شخصية استثنائية لاسيما بالنسبة إلينا نحن المسيحيين، ما زلنا نكن له احتراماً لا مثيل له إذ كرّس نفسه ليحمي المسيحيين من تلك الفتنة الفظيعة، ثم إن عدد المسيحيين الذين التجؤوا لدى الأمير عبد القادر كان أكبر من عدد الذين قتلوا فمن وجهة النظر الإنسانية كان رجلاً رحب الصدر إلى أقصى الحدود يعتبر المسيحيين والمسلمين أبناء الله، فحماهم على الرغم من كونه مسلماً، لا بد من أن نتفق على أن المسلمين ليسوا جميعاً معادين للمسيحيين بل بالعكس لقد كان البطل الكبير في هذا التفاهم الإسلامي المسيحي فلم تبقَ عائلة مسيحية واحدة لم تقف إجلالاً لهذا الرجل العظيم.التعليق الصوتي: اقترح نابليون الثالث على الأمير أن يترأس الإمبراطورية العربية في الشرق بعد أن تم تحريرها من الاحتلال العثماني لكن الأمير رفض وسلك طريق مكة حيث عاش طوال سنتين لكن هذا الانعزال لم يبقِه بعيداً عن الأمور التي كانت تجري في تلك الفترة فبذل جهداً كبيراً ليحمي مشروع قناة السويس الذي وضعه صديقه فيردينان دوليسبس، وإذا كان الأمير يعشق الابتكارات التقنية فقد توجه إلى باريس لحضور المعرض العالمي وقضى بعض الوقت في إنجلترا، وفي نهاية حياته بنى في مراعي دمشق منزلاً رائعاً ليصلي باتجاه مكة، كنت مصراً على رؤية هذا المنزل الذي مات فيه عبد القادر، أمام هذه الكارثة رحت أسأل نفسي إن كانت هذه محاولة للقضاء على ذكرى الأمير في الأرض العربية، قلت في نفسي: ليست هذه محاولة تدمير لأثر رجل بل لحلمه بالتسامح والعصرية الذي ندعه ينهار في أرض الإسلام.
فاتح الجزائري (حفيد ابن عبد القادر): مساكن الأمير عبد القادر التي تواجد فيها، التي سكن فيها، أماكن عبادته، الأماكن التي تواجد فيها هو وحاشيته وأبناؤه وأهله كان محافظاً عليها حتى تاريخ ذهاب الرعيل الثاني لمن بعد أبناء عبد القادر يعني أحفاده.أصبحت المادة قليلة في يدهم حتى من الأمور المادية الصعبة والظروف التي عانوا منها باعوا أشياء ورثوها عن الأمير عبد القادر، هذا عامل أثّر تأثيراً كبيراً على الأماكن التي كان متواجداً فيها الأمير عبد القادر لتقصير من الحكومتين الجزائرية والسورية، مفروض تتضافر الجهود ما بين الحكومتين لإحياء ذكرى عبد القادر كتراث، مفروض يتكرم هذا الرجل، يُعطى حقه، يوفوه حقه، لو كان هذا الإنسان هذا موجود في بلد من بلاد العالم.. نقول: العالم الحر في أميركا ولا في فرنسا ولا في بريطانيا يكرموه خير تكريم هو وأبناؤه وأبناء أبنائه وإلى آخره.

التعليق الصوتي: بقيت زاوية غامضة واحدة في حياة الأمير كان عليّ أن أنيرها ألا وهي علاقته بالماسونية.فاتح الجزائري (حفيد ابن عبد القادر): يا سيدي الكريم الذي أعرفه وأعلمه تمام العلم من الوثائق الموجودة لدينا ومما قيل من أبناء عبد القادر في ذاك الوقت ثم أحفاده، لم يرد أي قول أو أي معلومة تشير إلى صدق ذلك الكلام بأنه انتسب للماسونية وأتى بها إلى دمشق وكان القطب الأعظم لها، أنا والدي محمد سعيد كان القطب الأعظم للماسونية وهذا معروف كان القطب الأعظم للمحفلين السوري واللبناني، ولديّ ما يثبت ذلك ولديّ وثائق تشير بأن عبد القادر لا يعلم عن الماسونية شيئاً.
.برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): إن الرسائل والإثباتات موجودة في أرشيف ديكسون بروفونس حيث تُحفظ الوثائق، فلنعد إلى سرد الأحداث بروية، ففي تلك الحقبة كان عبد القادر بحاجة إلى حلفاء في الغرب؛ إذ كان يفكر أن الغرب لديه التكنولوجيا والشرق لديه الروحانية، إذاً كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مع الموسينيور ديبّيس أحد هذه العناصر الممكنة لهذا التبادل الذي يقوم على الحوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين هذه هي الماسونية.
التعليق الصوتي: في نهاية رحلتي كنت مصراً على زيارة ضريح ابن عربي القائم على مرتفعات المدينة، فإن قضى الأمير السنوات الـ 28 الأخيرة من عمره في دمشق فهذا لأنه أراد أن يُدفن قرب ابن عربي معلّم الصوفية الأندلسي الذي حاول أن يجمع كل الديانات في حب واحد هو حب الله، وحتى لو مُحيَ كل أثر للأمير في دمشق وانهارت منازله ولم يكن أي شارع يحمل اسمه يبقى ضريحه الذي حُفر عليه اسمه وسلالته، لكن الضريح فارغ، بِتُّ الآن أعرف كل شيء تقريباً عن حياة هذا الفارس العظيم، ها أنا من جديد في الجزائر أذكر عندما قال جدي إنه سيكون للأمير مكان عظيم في الجنة، لكن ....ما هو المكان المخصص للأمير اليوم في الجزائر؟ وفي أي حديقة دُفن جثمانه؟ فعندما كان الأمير على قيد الحياة لم تطأ قدماه أرض هذه المدينة أبداً، اليوم يرتاح الأمير على مرتفعات العاصمة الجزائرية في وسط مربع شهداء الثورة، لم يعد قرب ابن عربي بل دُفن إلى جانب هواري بومدين، فكل مصير الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري هنا، عليّ أن أسلك طريق الغرب وأذهب إلى المكان الذي قضى فيه طفولته فاجتزت سهول راليس حيث عاش بنو هاشم أجداده، وفقاً للأمير كانت خيول بني هاشم أشبه بنيازك تطلقها الملائكة ضد الشياطين، وصلت أخيراً إلى جتنا القرية التي وُلد فيها الأمير، يقول عبد القادر في مذكراته إنه وُلد في زاوية الحمل التي كانت تجذب آلاف المؤمنين والعلماء الذين كانوا يأتون من سوسة ومن مراكش وتمبكتو وحتى من الإسكندرية لدراسة القرآن والشعر والفلسفة الصوفية، باتت زاويته اليوم خالية تماماً مثل ضريحه، أما قريته الأم فأصبحت في حالة سيئة، يحدد هذا السور المكان الذي وُلد فيه الأمير عبد القادر، لا يزور الناس هذا الضريح ليستغرقوا في التأمل بل ليرتاحوا، لم أجد في جتنا الأحصنة ولا النيازك ..........
وللهروب من بأس جتنا سلكت طريق معسكر المدينة التي عُين فيها عبد القادر سلطاناً على الجزائر والتي اختارها عاصمة لمملكته، رحت أبحث عن محكمته وعن مجلس قيادته فوجدت منزله الذي تم ترميمه بشكل خاطئ لدرجة أن ذكراه اندثرت.صادق محمد (مهندس): لقد تبدل المبنيان بشكل كبير، إنه لأمر مؤسف فعلاً أن نرى هذين المبنيين اللذين يذخران بتاريخ عظيم بهذه الحالة، في الواقع إنه أمر لا يصدق، يعتقد جزء كبير من سكان مدينة معسكر أن استعادة هذين المبنيين مهمة مستحيلة، أضف إلى ذلك أن عدداً كبيراً منهم يؤيد فكرة تدميرهما خشية انهيارهما.ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا فاصل قصير ونعود إليكم، ابقوا معنا. [فاصل إعلاني]ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم مجدداً، لنتابع معاً "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر".[الفيلم الوثائقي][البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر]الدليل السياحي [مخاطباً عدداً من السائحين الفرنسيين]: هذه هي الجبال التي تسمى جبال بني شره، كانت في السابق مغطاة بالغابات لكنها حُرقت، أولاً في حرب الجزائر أي في حرب الاستقلال، لقد حُرقت لأن الكثيرين كانوا يختبئون في الأدغال والآن منذ عشر سنوات احترق ما تبقى منها.أحد السائحين: كان يقول: "كن مسلماً مع المسلمين ومسيحياً مع المسيحيين ويهودياً مع اليهود ومشركاً مع المشركين"، هذا ما كان يقوله.الدليل السياحي: لا بد من فهم قصد الأمير؛ فالأمر دقيق جداً، كان يستوحي من التراث الصوفي فهو كان يكرر ما قاله ابن عربي وهذا يعني أنني أحفظ في قلبي مكاناً للجميع، يوجد مكان لليهودي والمسيحي والمسلم وحتى المشرك فالدين الذي اعتنقوه ونشروه هو دين الحب الذي كان بالنسبة إليهم موجهاً إلى كل المخلوقات، كما كانوا يعتبرون أن كل شيء يتصل بالوحدة مع المحافظة على بعض الفروقات بين دين وآخر، إذن كانوا يحترمون كثيراً كل أشكال التقاليد، وكما أثبت الأمير كان في الوقت نفسه رجل فعل ورجل حب، كان حقاً رجل فعل كونه أسّس دولة أو قد أسّس الدولة الوطنية الأولى، لا بل الهوية الوطنية الجزائرية فقبله لم يكن للدولة الجزائرية حدود ولا تعريف بل كانت جزءاً من الإمبراطورية العثمانية، لكنها اكتسبت بفضل الأمير هوية ودخل في العصرية، كما فعل أمراً استثنائياً، فالسجناء مثلاً كانوا موضوعين تحت مراقبة والدته؛ إذ كان عليهم أن يأكلوا ما يأكله الأمير، وكان متأكداً أن والدته ستنفذ هذا الأمر، وفي النهاية عندما لم يبقَ لديه شيء قال للحراس: أطعموا السجناء، فأجابوه: الطعام لم يعد متوافراً، فقال: أطعموا السجناء لأنني أنا ما زلت أنعم بحريتي.نحن في مكان رمزي جداً فهو المكان الذي أوكلت فيه قبائل غريس أي سكان هذه السهول الجميلة الحكم إلى الأمير عبد القادر للمرة الأولى واستجاب من جهته قولاً وعملاً، فكان ما يمكن أن نسميه اليوم الرجل العالمي ومن المثير للاهتمام أن كل هذا بقي في الماضي، ومنذ سنة بالضبط استعادت المناطق التي زرناها اليوم مثل معسكر وغريس الحياة، فلنأمل أن تكون هذه انطلاقة جديدة لهذا البلد ولنتمنى له السلام والأخوّة والتطور مع المحافظة على جذوره وتقاليده.¬الشيخ خالد بن تونسي (قائد الجمعية العلوية في مستغانم): بعد أربعين عاماً ظهر الاهتمام بالأماكن التي عاش فيها الأمير وبدأت عملية إعادة ترميمها، هذا أمر لا يُصدّق، إذاًَ السؤال هو: لماذا أُحضر رماد الأمير من سوريا إلى مقبرة العليا في عاصمة الجزائر؟ في حين أنه تم محو هذا التعليم وهذا المصدر الروحاني كلياً، لماذا؟ [عدداً من الرجال الصوفيين ينشدون بعض الأناشيد تقرباً إلى الله]التعليق الصوتي: في اليوم الذي تلا الاستقلال أعادت الجزائر كلها الفضل إلى أسطورة جبهة التحرير الوطنية، إنها أساس صلب وهوية وطنية لكن هذه الأسطورة انهارت مع الأزمة والحرب، لذلك أعادت الدولة الحياة إلى أسطورة الأمير المحارب في كل مكان تقريباً لتُظهر من جديد النقاء الثوري الذي يمثله هذا الرجل، في منطقة معسكر عاد ذكرى حروب عبد القادر وتم بناء جدار ساس مالا شعار الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة المنشأ، كُتب على اللافتة: "هذا منزل الأمير، أين هو؟ لا يهم"، كان يلزمه منزل فها هو، وفي المقابل يوجد هذا التمثال الفرنسي الذي يذكرنا بشخصية بطلنا المتناقضة، ففي الثلاثينيات أقامت فرنسا بضعة أنصاب تذكارية إحياءً لذكرى عبد القادر بُغية تمجيد تطور الاستعمار، أما تاريخ الاستعمار فيمثله على النحو التالي: "عبد القادر ألد عدو لفرنسا، أصبح من أقرب أصدقائها"
.ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا فاصل قصير إخباري ونعود إليكم فابقوا معنا.[فاصل إعلاني]

----------


## محمد المبارك

ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم وبرنامج مشاهد وآراء، تختصر تجربة الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري إلى حد كبير تجربة العلاقة الطويلة بين شعوب الشرق والاستعمار الغربي إلا أن التجربة ليست في غالبيتها صورة سلبية، بل تحوي صوراً إيجابياً تفتح الطريق أمام الحوار والتفاعل الضروريين، قاتل الأمير عبد القادر الفرنسيين وانتصر عليهم أولاً وأقام أول دولة جزائرية مستقلة في الغرب الجزائري، ثم خالف الفرنسيون العهود وشنوا حملة كاسحة عليه أنهت دولته وأجبرته على الاستسلام فانتقل إلى حياة المنفى، لم ينتهِ دور الأمير بخروجه من الجزائر بل ربما كانت الصفحة الثانية من حياته في دمشق صفحة زاهرة مثلت نموذجاً حضارياً خارقاً في إيجابيته وتسامحه وفي تفاعله، في دمشق أسّس الأمير الجزائري للحوار بين الشرق والغرب وللتفاعل بين الحضارات والثقافات بل أسّس للقومية والوطنية في المنطقة العربية، وأسّس مسبقاً للمرحلة التي أعقبت انهيار الدولة العثمانية، أين أصبحت تجربة الأمير؟ وأين أصبح ما أسّسه قبل قرن ونصف من القرن؟ وهل نجحت تجربة الحوار مع الآخر التي بدأها هو؟ وهل يمكن الثقة بحوار مع الآخر مع المستعمر؟ وهل هو منطقي أن يُفتح الحوار والنقاش حتى مع الأعداء في الحروب؟ وما الذي بقي من الأمير عبد القادر؟ وهذا هو موضوع هذه الحلقة الجديدة من برنامج مشاهد وآراء نناقشها مع ضيوفنا، 
معنا اليوم من بيروت الدكتور ساسين عساف أستاذ الحضارة والآداب العربية في الجامعة اللبنانية، وأيضاً من بيروت الدكتور رضوان السيد الكاتب في الشؤون الإسلامية، ومعنا في الأستوديو الكاتب والصحفي الأستاذ خالد عمر بن ققة، أهلاً بكم جميعاً ونبدأ بما يراه هذا الفيلم الوثائقي، يعني الفيلم الوثائقي يظهر أن الدولة الجزائرية في الفترة التي أعقبت الاستقلال مباشرة كانت تفرض تعتيماً على حياة وأفكار الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أو على الأقل لم تكن مهتمة بإطلاع الجمهور على حياته وأفكاره، لنتابع معاً بداية هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]

التعليق الصوتي: أخيراً أصبح الأمير بيننا، كنت أتوقع أن يخبرنا أحدهم عن حياته، والأسلحة التي تركها، وقصر فرنسا ولؤلؤة الشرق، لكن في ذلك اليوم لم يقل أحدٌ لماذا غادر الجزائر؟ ولا إلى أين ذهب؟ وضع الجنود النعش على الأرض وصاحوا: فليتمجد المحارب العظيم، ثم أغلقوا القبر، تبعتُ كآلاف الجزائريين الرجل الذي كان يرمز إلى الاستقلال، لكنني ما كنت أعرف شيئاً عن حياته.
ميسون عزام: سيد خالد كونك جزائري وبالمقابل عايشت تلك المرحلة، هل تعتقد فعلاً أن الدولة الجزائرية الفتية كانت غير مهتمة بتاريخ الأمير عبد القادر؟ ولماذا؟

خالد عمر بن ققة: لأ أنا أخالف هذا الرأي تماماً، الدولة الوطنية أو الدولة الجزائرية إبان الاستقلال في عام 1962 ما كان في إمكانها أن تؤسس لمرجعية لأي شيء لأنها استلمت وضعاً مدمراً بالكامل سواء على المستوى العلائقي الاجتماعي، على المستوى الثقافي، على المستوى العمراني، أقصى ما يمكن أن تعمله أو أن تقوم به آنذاك هو أن تأتي بالبطل كما فعلت ولم يكن هناك ما يمنع، بل بالعكس الناس كانت قد رحبت بعودة رفات الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أو الأمير عبد القادر رحمه الله، قياسنا الآن أو قراءتنا للحاضر الآن على قياس التجربة مرت من 43 سنة فيه نوع في تصور من الجور بمعنى أنه.. وإلا ما كنا.. ما يؤكد هذا الجور أن رئيس الجمهورية نفسه هواري بومدين رحمه الله كان يسمى محمد بن خروبة واختار أن يكون اسمه هواري بومدين الذي هو اسم على اثنين يعني زي ما نقول نحن أولياء أو رجال صوفية من الجزائر فهو خلفيته الدينية أيضاً كانت تعتبر أن هذا القائد هو الأساس في مرجعية الدولة الجزائرية، لكن لم يكن في مقدورها أن تؤسسها كمرجعية في لحظتها، لأنها هي أصلاً ما كانت تملك هذا كقوة ذاتية..ميسون عزام: نعم ولكن رغم ما ذكرته إلا أن الفيلم يتهم الدولة الجزائرية الحديث بالسعي إلى محو ذكرى الأمير كلياً يعني بالنهاية وذلك بالطبع على أرض الواقع والسعي لمحو أفكاره، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع. [مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي].

التعليق الصوتي: وفي عام 1976 قرر الكولونيل بومدين الذي رغب في تحويل الجزائر إلى جنةٍ اشتراكية أن يضع حداً للزوايا، واتهمها بأنها معقل الإقطاعية، غير أن سقوط معاقل الإسلام المنفتح سيمهّد الطريق لكل المذاهب التمامية، لم يبقَ من المكتبة سوى حائطٍ فارغ وصندوق مفتوح، كانت الجرافات قد دمرت ذكرى الأمير، لم أجد في جتنا الأحصنة ولا النيازك ........

ميسون عزام: دكتور ساسين هل تعتقد فعلاً أن الفيلم كان محقاً في هذه النقطة بالذات فيما يتعلق بالزوايا ومساهمتها أو إلغائها الذي ساهم في إحياء التطرف؟ أم أن هذه النقطة كانت مبالغ فيها بعض الشيء ربما أراد معد الفيلم أن يظهر وجهة نظره فقط وليس الواقع؟
د. ساسين عساف: أنا أعتقد أن التطرف له يعني عدة أسباب لنشوئه، قد يكون يعني الرئيس بومدين بالتدابير التي أخذها يعني قد نحى بالبعض في هذا الاتجاه، ولكن أنا أعتقد أن هناك أسباباً أبعد بكثير من إجراءات تتخذها هذه الحكومة أو هذا الحاكم، هناك وضع اجتماعي، هناك وضع سياسي عام، هناك شعور بالانكسار التاريخي، هناك قبضة الاستعمار المتشدد على شعوب المنطقة يعني هناك عدة أسباب لنشوء أو إعادة يعني تنمية الشعور الديني المتطرف، ثم إن الزوايا لم تكن يعني زوايا شر وإنما زوايا صلاة وتأمل واختلاء بالنفس ومحاولة الارتقاء بها، يعني وهذه عادة معروفة عند العرب المسلمين في المغرب كما في المشرق، كما في ما يتعدى الوطن العربي إلى العالم الإسلامي بشكل عام، فالزوايا كان لها دور أساسي في تأصيل الفكر أو الروح الإسلامي لدى المسلمين وفي الارتقاء بالنفس إلى مراتب صوفية معينة وهذا ليس وهذا ليس يعني بوافد أو بغريب على التاريخ العربي أو التاريخ الإسلامي.
ميسون عزام: طيب لنستمع إلى رأي الدكتور رضوان حول هذه النقطة بالذات، دكتور رضوان يعني الدكتور ساسين يتحدث عن أسباب عديدة وراء انطلاق التطرف، ولكن إلى أي مدى ترى أن إلغاء الزوايا في تلك الفترة ساعد وساهم في إطلاق التطرف؟
د. رضوان السيد: في الواقع عاشت العلاقة بين الدين والدولة في مرحلة الاستقلال محنة كبرى في العالم العربي بالذات، فقد جرى باسم الإصلاح استتباع المؤسسة الدينية بعد إلغاء مصادر استقلاليتها ومصارعة التصوف باعتباره تخلفاً، وبذلك فقدت هاتان المؤسستان - المؤسسة الدينية التحديدية من جهة وهذه الحركة الشعبية المعروفة بالحركة الصوفية - فقدتا سندهما المستند إلى الأوقاف والمدارس من جهة، وإلى نوع من الاستقلالية كقوتين من قوى المجتمع المدني من جهة أخرى، فكان هذا طبعاً من أسباب ظهور التطرف الإسلامي وشيوع ثقافة الصراع بين الدين والدولة، منذ أربعين أو خمسين عاماً في أقطار المشرق والمغرب العربيين، إضعاف المؤسسة الدينية ومقاتلة الحركة الصوفية وكلاهما باعتبار أنهما مؤسستان رجعيتان تحولان دون الإصلاح ودون تجديد الدين ودون الاجتهاد فيه أخلى الجو للحركات الأصولية الإسلامية التي تقول كلها بالاجتهاد من الناحية الرسمية لكنها من الناحية الفعلية توحد بين الدين والدولة، تدمج الدين بالدولة، أو تدمج الدولة بالدين، وتريد أن تحكم باسم الإسلام، باسم تطبيق الشريعة، باسم الدولة الإسلامية، وهي تصارع.. طبعاً انتصرت على المرجعيات التقليدية الدينية وهي ما تزال بصدد الصراع مع الأنظمة العربية والإسلامية كما هو معروف، طبعاً ميراث الأمير عبد القادر لا يمكن الحكم عليه لجهة كم أُكرمت الزوايا؟ أو كم جرى تجاهلها؟ فقادة الثورة الجزائرية أنفسهم كانوا مختلفين حول دور الزوايا والصوفية، منهم من اعتبر أن الزوايا هي التي احتضنت التراث العربي والإسلامي وهي التي أبقت على ذاتية الجزائر، وهي التي ساهمت في التحرير، منهم مثلاً الرئيس السابق بن بلاّ، ومنهم من اعتبر أن الصوفية استوعبهم الفرنسيون وأن جمعية العلماء الجزائريين النهضوية التي أسسها عبد الحميد بن باديس والتي ميراثها ميراث إصلاحي مشرقي يشبه ميراث مدرسة محمد عبده وضد التصوف إلى حد ما هي التي تُعتبر السلف المباشر للثورة الجزائرية وهذا رأي بومدين لذلك فإن بومدين كان يكرم الأمير عبد القادر باعتباره.. باعتبار أن هناك رافدين: الرافد الصوفي والرافد الإصلاحي، والأمير عبد القادر يمثل الرافد الصوفي وعبد الحميد بن باديس يمثل الرافد الإصلاحي.
ميسون عزام: يعني بالطبع هو رمز.
.د. رضوان السيد: ولكن هناك فرقاً بين بومدين الفرد الحاكم المستبد وبين إدارة الدولة الجزائرية وهي إدارة تحديثية فرنسية مع نزعة وقتها كانت اشتراكية فهمشت المؤسسة الدينية كلها إلى حدود الإلغاء وليس الزوايا فقط..
ميسون عزام: لنعد لنتحدث..
د. رضوان السيد: فهناك هذه اليسارية الطفولية وهذا الاستخفاف في التعامل مع المؤسسة الدينية أو مع الجوانب والهيئات والموروثات والمؤسسات الدينية في المجتمع.. في مجتمع مقتلع من جذوره كالمجتمع الجزائري وهذه الاضطرابات التي حدثت نتيجة تلاعب الفرنسيين من جهة.
.ميسون عزام: طيب عذراً دكتور لضيق الوقت دعني أنتقل.
.د. رضوان السيد: دقيقة واحدة.. نتيجة تلاعب الفرنسيين من جهة، وعدم جدية الدولة الجزائرية من جهة أخرى فيما يتعلق بالموروث الديني الجزائري، التعامل معه بطريقة استخفافية أو بطريقة عدوانية، نعم كان هذا سبباً مهماً من أسباب ظهور الأصولية الجزائرية
.ميسون عزام: يعني نعم وصلت الرسالة دكتور، ولكن سأنتقل إلى الرمز الفكري بالنسبة للأمير، يرى الفيلم الوثائقي أن الأمير جرى انتزاعه من موقعه الطبيعي الذي أراده قرب ابن عربي إلى موقع مصطنع قرب الرئيس الراحل هواري بومدين ويتساءل عن السبب، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]التعليق الصوتي: لم يعد قرب ابن عربي بل دُفن إلى جانب هواري بومدين، فكل مصير الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري هنا.¬الشيخ خالد بن تونسي (قائد الجمعية العلوية في مستغانم): إذاًَ السؤال هو: لماذا أُحضر رماد الأمير من سوريا إلى مقبرة العليا في عاصمة الجزائر؟ في حين أنه تم محو هذا التعليم وهذا المصدر الروحاني كلياً، لماذا؟ 
ميسون عزام: سيد خالد يعني سؤال طُرح يعني هناك أو الفيلم يحاول إظهار أن الأمير جرى اعتقاله ليس قبل أن يموت ولكن بعد أن توفي بكثير عندما تم نقله من موقعه الفكري الذي أراده وتحول من رمز فكري إلى رمز ربما يخدم أهداف الدولة، ماذا تقول في ذلك؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: أولاً: في الشريط يذكر أنه نُقل ليُدفن جانب بومدين لكن هو بومدين الذي دُفن إلى جانب الأمير، خلينا نصحح المعلومة هذه، يعني بومدين أتى بالأمير ثم دُفن إلى جانبه ولم يُدفن، يعني هذه معلومة في غاية الأهمية مع أنها شكلية، لكن الدولة الجزائرية..
ميسون عزام: ولكن ربما كان مقرراً مكان دفن بومدين.
خالد عمر بن ققة: لأ كان خلاف الدولة الجزائرية يوم وفاة بومدين كان خلاف أنه ممكن لا يدفن في العليا، يعني هذا ليس تخطيطاً مسبقاً إنما نظرة بومدين نظرة القيادة الجزائرية للقيادة على أنه يجب أن يكون هناك رمز تاريخي للدولة الجزائرية، بدليل وجوده في عملتنا إلى غير ذلك، لكن القضية ليست هنا، القضية ليست بأنه نقل من اختياره أن يُدفن إلى جانب ابن عربي إلى نقله للجزائر أو إعادة رفاته، لأ، القضية أنا أتصورها على النحو التالي أن هناك خلافاً أساسياً بين الدولة الوطنية ورؤيتها التاريخية للأمير عبد القادر، أن الأمير عبد القادر وده اللي يعانيه العالم الإسلامي الآن - دعونا نتكلم بصدق - أن هناك خلافاً أن الأمير عبد القادر خلاف أساسي بين أنظمة الحكم وبين ما سماه الدكتور رضوان المؤسسات الدينية، أن الحاكم ممثلاً في الأمير عبد القادر كان يمثل الدين والدولة - إن جاز التعبير- يمثل المؤسسة الدينية بشقها الصوفي ويمثل رئيس الدولة أو الأمير أو نسميه ما شاء، في حين حصل بعد ذلك بعد استقلالنا فصل تام بين مؤسسات دينية وبين قيادات سميها علمانية سميها سياسية سميها عسكرية، إذاً فكأن الدولة الجزائرية أن لحظتها كانت تقول أن هذا ميراثي ميراثي كأمير عبد القادر ميراثي، لكن هذا الميراث لم تتبناه أنا معك، مع أن الصوفية في الجزائر - دعونا نقول بكل صراحة - الصوفية في الجزائر من 1830 إلى 1900 كانت هي التي تقوم بالجهاد الفعلي الميداني, وكل الحركات التي قامت في الجزائر لمقاومة الاستعمار من الأمير عبد القادر إلى سومر إلى أبو بغلة إلى غيره كلها ثورات صوفية بالأساس، ثم بعد 1900 تراجعت بعد أن اخترقها الاستعمار، لكنها تراجعت لتقوم بدور فعال في قضية نقل الموروث الديني أو تحديد القرآن ونقله للأجيال الأخرى، وقامت على استشهادات واجتهادات لم يقبل بها نظام الدولة الجزائرية آنذاك لأنه كما قال الدكتور رضوان هذا محق أنه تم تهميش الصوفية لصالح المشروع النهضوي لجمعية العلماء المسلمين، بمعنى تم تهميش الجانب الاجتهادي الأولي لصالح السياسي، سواء كان نهضوياً أو نضالياً، لأن جمعية العلماء المسلمين جمعية دخلت شقاً سياسياً وناضلت سياسياً أيضاً بشكل أو بآخر، المهم فكانت أيضاً رغم ما يُقال كأن الأمير عبد القادر حتى في ذهابه لسوريا عاد إلى مرحلة الأمة الواحدة ومفهوم الأمة الواحدة بغض النظر على..
ميسون عزام: على كل هذه النقطة بالذات وخاصة عودته إلى سوريا سنناقشها ولكن بعد الفاصل، لدينا فاصل قصير نعود بعده إليكم مشاهدينا لمتابعة برنامج مشاهد وآراء، نناقش اليوم الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"، ابقوا معنا.[فاصل إعلاني]

مناقشة الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"
ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم مجدداً، ما زلنا معكم ومع برنامج مشاهد وآراء نناقش معاً الفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"، في هذا الفيلم يرى أن الأمير برغم توجهه الديني بنى دولة حديثة، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كانت دولته حديثةً بالفعل إذ كانت تضم جيشاً وشعارات وأشخاصاً يتقاضون الأجور وحكاماً يتلقون بدل أتعابهم، وما عاد بينهم أشخاصٌ يخلّون بوظائفهم ولا رؤساء قبائل؛ إذ كانت دولته حديثة بالفعل لكنها كانت قائمةً على التقليد الإسلامي، أي إنها دولة الشريعة فهي إذن ليست ما يريده بعض الأشخاص اليوم، لكنني لم أقل إنها دولةٌ إسلاميةٌ متطرفة بل هي دولة تحترم تقليد عبد القادر ألا وهو الشورى أي إنه يستشير ضباطه ويعود له القرار فهو القائد.
ميسون عزام: دكتور ساسين يعني لاحظنا أن الأمير عبد القادر أنشأ دولة حديثة، دولة مبنية على حسب الشريعة الإسلامية، ولكنها لم تكن متطرفة ورغم ذلك إلا أن الفرنسيين لم يتحملوا ذلك وقضوا عليها، هل يعكس ذلك النظرية التي تتحدث أن الغرب مصر دائماً على إلغاء الآخر مهما كانت إيجابياته، وهو جوهر الخلاف ما بين الشرق والغرب؟
د. ساسين عساف: العدوانية عدوانية الاستعمار يعني هذه حقيقة مثبتة في التاريخ وخصوصاً يعني عندما نتكلم على المركزية الغربية وعلى نظرتها للآخر، وبصورة خاصة إلى الآخر الذي هو أقل تدرجاً في سلم في السلم الحضاري، أو الآخر المختلف ثقافياً ودينياً، هذه حقيقة مثبتة، ولكن أن يقال أن الاستعمار الفرنسي أراد أن يدمر الدولة الحديثة التي أنشأها عبد القادر أو كان في طور إنشائها عبد القادر رغبة منه في تدمير هذه الدولة بالذات لكونها دولة يعني تعتمد المبادئ أو الشريعة الإسلامية لا أعتقد ذلك، أنا أعتقد أن الاستعمار عندما يتمدد في خارج حدوده لا يعنيه سوى تأمين مصالحه، لو رأى أن دولة عبد القادر كانت لتؤمّن له مصالحه في الهيمنة وفي استثمار الثروات الطبيعية وفي التوسع في اتجاه المشرق العربي آنذاك لا أعتقد أنه كان ليعمل على تدمير هذه الدولة، وإنما كان ليعمل لتوسيعها، وأنا أعتقد أن الاستعمار لا ينطلق من منطلقات دينية بمعنى أنه لا يقود يعني حروباً دينية وإنما حروب مصالح.
ميسون عزام: طيب هذا بالنسبة للفرنسيين.
.د. ساسين عساف: هذا هو ردي باختصار.
ميسون عزام: نعم، هذا بالنسبة للفرنسيين ولكن ماذا عنه هو شخصياً ودعوته دائماً للحوار مع الغرب؟ برغم شعوره العميق بالمرارة من نكران الفرنسيين لوعودهم، إلا أنه دعا دائماً في المرحلة التالية من حياته بعد نفيه إلى الحوار مع الغرب والتفاعل معه، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): إذاً إشكالية الأمير كلها حتى نهاية حياته ستكون التالية، أنا جسر بين الشرق والغرب.
ميسون عزام: دكتور رضوان إليك ما الدافع برأيك وراء هذه العقلية التصالحية الحوارية رغم أننا نتحدث عن دولة احتلت دولته، احتلت بلاده، قتلت شعبه، قضت على دولته، يعني كيف تفسر ذلك؟ هل هناك ربما من دوافع شخصية وراء هذا الانفتاح نحو الغرب؟
د. رضوان السيد: أولاً مزاجه الصوفي، ليس مزاجاً قتالياً بالضرورة، بالإضافة إلى أنه عندما قاتل الفرنسيين فاوضهم ثم أخذوه إلى فرنسا تواصل بالدرجة الأولى مع سياسيين ورجال دين، واطلع على الصحافة الفرنسية وعلى النقاشات وعلى الحريات الأساسية التي يضمنها الدستور الفرنسي ورأى النقاشات المختلفة حول فوائد المستعمرات وحول مضارها بالنسبة لفرنسا، ويقال: إن شخصية نابليون أثّرت فيه أيضاً، كل ذلك دفعه للاعتقاد أنه يمكن بالحوار إصلاح هذه العلاقة الفرنسية التي بين الشرق والغرب، وبين المسيحية والإسلام، العلاقة السياسية القائمة على الغلبة من جانب الأوروبيين للمسلمين، والعلاقة الثقافية القائمة على التبشير من جانب المسيحيين في البلدان الإسلامية، رأى أنه في هذين الملفين وعن طريق الحوار ومع قوى المجتمع المدني وقوى الكنسية المتنورة ولا ننسى أن الكنيسة وضعها سيء الكاثوليكية في فرنسا بالذات، يعني كأنها من قوى المعارضة، استناداً إلى ذلك كله وفي فترة إقامته في فرنسا أربع سنوات وما يزيد، اعتبر أن هناك أملاً في علاقة أكثر صحة بين المسيحية والإسلام وبين الشرق والغرب من طريق الحوار.
.ميسون عزام: إذاً أنت تستبعد أن تكون هناك دوافع شخصية ربما يهتم من خلالها أو يصل من خلالها إلى دور حتى ولم يكن هذا الدور داخل الجزائر، لم تكن هناك أي مصالح بالنسبة له مصالح شخصية.
د. رضوان السيد: لا، لم تكن هناك مصالح شخصية، وعندنا من تراثه ورسائله كان يفكر كثيراً في مستقبل حياته وفي مستقبل أسرته، ويكتب للسلطات الفرنسية بشكل دوري يطلب منهم إعادته إلى الجزائر ضمن شروط معينة، أو إن لم يكن ذلك ممكناً فإرساله إلى أحد بلدان المغرب العربي أو إلى مصر أو إلى دمشق..ميسون عزام: ولكنه بالنهاية اختار الذهاب إلى دمشق، يقدم الفيلم تفسيراً روحانياً لاختيار دمشق مقراً لإقامته، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
التعليق الصوتي: لكن لماذا اختار دمشق؟ إن دمشق هي مدينةٌ وجد فيها معلمّه الروحي ابن عربي ملجأً عندما طُرد من الأندلس في القرن الثاني عشر.
برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): أعرف بالتفصيل كيف كان يعيش الأمير فيما يتعلق بحياته اليومية في دمشق؟ إن حياة الأمير مثيرة للاهتمام ومنظمة كالعادة، فعاش في منزل ابن عربي الذي استأجره أو الذي استأجره الباشا، صحيح أن الفرنسيين دفعوا له نفقةً باهظة ما يقارب 100 ألف فرنك فرنسي، أو ما يساوي في تلك الحقبة بضعة ملايين في الشهر، لكن لا بد من أن نفهم أنه كان محاطاً بنحو 180 شخصاً من عائلته، وكان يعمل لديه ألفا شخص كحراس شخصيين أو مزارعين أو موظفين، وشيئاً فشيئاً وصل إلى دمشق زهاء 15 ألف مغربي وجزائري وتونسي.
ميسون عزام: سيد خالد هل يعقل أن الفرنسيين دفعوا له الأموال الباهظة كما ذكر البروفيسور فقط من أجل أن يخدموا أغراضه الروحانية؟ أليس من المنطقي أن نتحدث عن مصالح ربما أرادتها منه فرنسا من خلال ذهابه إلى دمشق وبالتالي داخل الدولة العثمانية؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: هو في ملحوظة أساسية قبل هذه النقطة أن القول - اسمحي لي - أن القول بأن فرنسا حينما دخلت كان يهمها مصالح اقتصادية فقط ولم تكن وراءها الكنيسة هذا فيه نوع من المغالطة للتاريخ، علماء الانثربولوجيا وعلماء الاجتماع الذين صاحبوا هذه الحملة إن جاز اعتبارها كذلك والخلفية الكنسية في التراث الاستعماري أثناء دخول فرنسا في حملتها على الجزائر موجود، يعني هذه نصوص مكتوبة ولا تحتاج منا إلى قدرة اجتهاد..
ميسون عزام: أنت ترد الآن على الدكتور رضوان..
خالد عمر بن ققة: مش أرد يعني هذا فتح للنقاش بغض النظر، لأن القول بأنها لم تكن دنيا لأ بالعكس لأن دولة الأمير حتى بدليل أن الجزائريين الذين بقوا من الطرق الصوفية التي تم اختراقها مثلاً أو غيرها أو الذين قابلوا الاستعمار الفرنسي مع ذلك همشوا وعذبوا وغيرت المساجد إلى إسطبلات الخيل إلى غير ذلك، لنعد إلى قضية.. هناك التزام بالشروط لقائد حارب الاستعمار لمدة 17 سنة، القول هذا العدد أنه فيه 2000 حارس وفيه 150 من العائلة، لماذا 2000 حارس؟ وهذا السؤال أيضاً، نحن لا.. أنا شخصياً في قراءاتي ليست ممتدة أو ليست ثرية في هذا الموضوع حتى أحكم، لكن لماذا 2000 حارس..
ميسون عزام: ولم تصل إلى هذا الرقم.
خالد عمر بن ققة: آ 2000 حارس على الأمير يعني، مع 150 موظف و2000 حارس، يعني فيه نوع من الوهم، ليست هناك مصالح استعمارية يمكن أن يحافظ عليها لأنه أصلاً خارج باتفاقات غربية توحي لنا بأن هناك وعوداً من الغرب وهذه الوعود نظل نحن نطالبها.
.ميسون عزام: وعود أن يكون مثلاً ملكاً على الشرق وتحديداً على العرب؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: لا ليس محتاجاً أن يكون ملكاً على العرب لأنهم لا يقبلون أن يكون ملكاً على العرب لأن نظرته الدينية تتجاوز هذا، وأنا أتصور يعني في قراءاتي للأمير عبد القادر أن خروجه لدمشق أو غيرها دائماً أقول منطلق من مفهوم الأمة الواحدة إنني أفتح جبهة أخرى بدليل أن الجزائريين كفيلين أو مغاربة أو غيرهم من المنطقة تحولوا إلى هناك وتابعوه، في نهاية المطاف إذا لم أحارب على مستوى جبهة القتال الميداني العسكري سوف أحارب على جبهة الفكر وهو رجل كان أيضاً مفكراً، ولا أحد ينكر هذا، إذاً القول هذا الاستعمار يجب أن نأخذه في سياقه التاريخي حتى وإن وُثّق لأن هذا يخدم فكرة أنه ليس فقط أن الرجل تم اتفاق معه مع الغرب مع أوروبا مع فرنسا ممثلة الغرب ولم يفِ، ولن يفي الغرب بعهوده دائماً وهذه معروفة، وإنما هناك محاولة لتشويه تاريخ الرجل لما بعد ذلك أنه رجل تقزّم إلى إنسان يحب فقط أن يحافظ على أصالته وانتهى الأمر.
ميسون عزام: طيب لنرى اهتماماته إن كانت قد بقيت حول الجزائر والمغرب العربي أم أنها تحولت، الفيلم يظهر أن دور الأمير توقف تماماً في الجزائر والمغرب العربي عموماً وتركز على الشرق العربي وشمل تسهيل السياسات الغربية في ذلك الشرق، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كما استقبل آل روتشيلد وآل ديلي شيبس إذ كان يموّل الطريق التي تربط ما بين دمشق وبيروت، ونظّم مصرفاً دولياً في هذا النظام، إذن كان نشاطه دينياً وزراعياً واقتصادياً وسياسياً في الوقت نفسه.
ميسون عزام: دكتور ساسين كيف تفسر غياب الأمير عن الشأن الجزائري والمغرب العربي بصورة عامة وتركيزه على الشرق؟ وبالمقابل يعني ما سبب أو سر علاقته بعائلة روتشيلد الصهيونية وديلي سيبس؟
د. ساسين عساف: هو بالواقع لا نملك وثائق يقرأ فيها يعني دور الأمير في تسهيل السياسات الأجنبية في المشرق العربي وتحديداً السياسات الفرنسية، ربما بعض المختصين في دراسة عبد الأمير قد يقعون على مثل هذه الوثائق في وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية أو على بعض الرسائل، ولكن أنا أعتقد أن هذا الرجل عندما جاء إلى دمشق كانت دمشق تعيش يعني أو بلاد الشام بشكل عام كانت تعيش مرحلة انتقالية ويعني تهيئ نفسها للتخلص من الحكم العثماني وكان الاستعمار الفرنسي والإنجليزي يحضّر نفسه يعني لاجتياح المنطقة، أنا لا أقول أنه كان رهاناً أو كان يشكّل حصان طروادة في هذا الميدان، ولكن موقفه الإيجابي من تهدئة الفتنة التي نشأت في العام 1860 في دمشق وحماية المسيحيين أعتقد أنه تدخل في إطار حسه الإنساني وفي ثقافته ثقافة الإسلام المتوسط، الإسلام العقلاني، الإسلام.. يعني أنا لا أعتقد أن وصله أو طريقة تعامله بين دمشق وبيروت أو اتصاله.. طبعاً من المعروف أن آل ريتشارد هيّ كانت عائلة صهيونية وكانت تمهّد يعني لنشوء الدولة وكان لها اتصالات بالدولة العثمانية، وأنا لست متخصصاً في هذا الباب لأحكم يعني حكماً أو لأطلق حكماً مبرماً على دوره على علاقته بآل روتشيلد..
ميسون عزام: طيب إذاً ربما نحاول الغوص في هذه التفاصيل مع ضيوفنا الآخرين، ولكن الآن سأتوقف مع فاصل قصير نعود بعده لنتابع معاً برنامج مشاهد وآراء والفيلم الوثائقي لهذه الحلقة "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"، مشاهدينا ابقوا معنا.[فاصل إعلاني]
ميسون عزام: مشاهدينا أهلاً بكم مجدداً، ما زلتم تتابعون برنامج مشاهد وآراء والفيلم الوثائقي "البحث عن الأمير عبد القادر"، يعتبر الفيلم أن الأمير عبد القادر كان من أوائل العاملين من أجل الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): كانت الأعوام الأربعة أو الخمسة التي قضاها الأمير في أمبواز فرصةً استثنائية لسببين: أولاً: كانت المرحلة الأولى من الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي، فهنا جرى لأول مرة حوارٌ حقيقي بين المثقفين المسلمين وكل كنائس فرنسا ونافار التي جاءت لزيارته، إذ نظّم مع زوج أخته بنتامي مؤتمراً أدبياً وفلسفياً، سرعان ما أثارت أعمالهم اهتمام الأكاديمية الفرنسية، فطلب منها المجتمع الشرقي تقديم مداخلة، وما زال لدينا من كتابات الأمير في تلك الفترة رسائل إلى الفرنسيين فكل هذه النصوص الشهيرة الصغيرة هي عبارةٌ عن نصوص تربوية مثيرة للاهتمام، فكانت خلاصة الأمير العامة: لو كان العالم يسمعني لجعلت من المسلمين والمسيحيين إخوةً ولعملنا معاً من أجل إرساء السلام في العالم.
ميسون عزام: دكتور رضوان الأمير يعني كما ذكرنا هو زعيم إسلامي متدين لم يأتِ من مجتمع يضم مسيحيين، فما الذي دفعه في تلك الفترة للانفتاح ولطلب التحاور ما بين الديانة الإسلامية وأيضاً المسيحية؟
د. رضوان السيد: كان المسلمون يعانون من هذه النقطة نقطة أن هناك غلبة غربية وليس في المجال السياسي والعسكري فقط بل وفي المجال الديني والأمير عبد القادر عاصر أناساً حاولوا نفس المحاولة في الهند، رحمة الله الهندي في أن يجادل المسيحيين من موقع المسالمة بأن يقول لهم: إن الإسلام دين إبراهيمي وينبغي الاعتراف به وأن العالم الإسلامي عالم كبير وينبغي أن تهتم أوروبا بمصادقته لا باستعماله، كان مقتنعاً بهذه الفكرة الأمير عبد القادر وأنه يمكن إقناع الأوروبيين من جهة بحق المسلمين في الحرية، ومن جهة أخرى بحقهم في أن يُعامل دينهم معاملة ندية، أما في دمشق فقد عمل الأمير عبد القادر من ضمن مجتمع إسلامي، ابن سعيد يمكن اتهامه بأنه عمل لمصلحة الفرنسيين، أما هو فكان يرى أنه يمكن إقامة مجتمع وطني إصلاحي متقدم بين المسلمين والمسيحيين..
ميسون عزام: دكتور هل تستطيع أن تكمل أم تريد أن تتوقف قليلاً لتشرب بعض الماء، سنكمل مع مقطع آخر ونعود إليك لتكمل حديثك، ولكن الموضوع لا يقتصر فقط على المسيحيين ولكن يعرض الفيلم وجهة نظر ينسبها إلى الأمير بأنه كان يدعو إلى التآخي الإسلامي المسيحي اليهودي والوثني حتى، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع. [مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
التعليق الصوتي: اليوم تتمزق الإنسانية، فكل واحدٍ يحاول أن يجعل إلهه متفوقاً على إله الآخرين، لكن الحب الحقيقي يسمو فوق كل الديانات، ويتابع الأمير قائلاً: لو سمعني الجميع لتمكنت من التأليف بين اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين.أحد السائحين: كان يقول: "كن مسلماً مع المسلمين ومسيحياً مع المسيحيين ويهودياً مع اليهود ومشركاً مع المشركين"، هذا ما كان يقوله.
ميسون عزام: سيد خالد هل فعلاً كان الأمير بهذا القدر من الانفتاح أن تكون مسلماً مع المسلمين، مسيحياً مع المسيحيين، وحتى مشركاً مع المشركين؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: هذا الطرح هذا القول هذا يضرب الإيمان من أساسه، يضرب إيمان الأمير أو غير الأمير أو أي مسلم من الأساس، لأنه يمكن أن تحاور المسيحي أو اليهودي أو غيرها دعينا نتكلم في فضاء الإسلام أما أن تكون يهودياً أنا لا أفهم أن تكون يهودياً.
.ميسون عزام: ولكن التصوف أليس هو.. ألا يعتمد التصوف على أن العلاقة مع الله هي عن طريق الحب وبالتالي يجب أن تحب الجميع؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: ولكن هي في إطار الإيمان، التصوف ليس شيئاً وهمياً أو ليس حالة وهمية، أو حالة نزعة شيطانية، ربي سبحانه وتعالى بالنسبة للمسلمين المؤمنين يقول: "لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعاً ما ألفت بين قلوبهم"، ولكن يأتي الأمير عبد القادر ليقول: إنني يمكن أن أؤلف بين اليهود والنصارى، وهذا قول مشكوك فيه ويجب أن نرد عليه، لأنه يطعن في إيمان.. أن يكون مشركاً مع المشركين ووثنياً مع الوثنيين ويهودياً مع اليهوديين، يمكن أن يتعامل كمسلم مع.. لأن الحوار مبدأ الحوار هو مبدأ قرآني، "يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء.."، ثم القول بأنه كل إنسان يعلو.. في إله واحد، لكن نظرتنا له كأمم مختلفة قرباً أو بعداً.
ميسون عزام: طيب لنستمع إلى رأي الدكتور ساسين حول هذا الموضوع، ماذا تقول في ذلك؟
د. ساسين عساف: أنا أعتقد أن إيمانه الصوفي هو الذي دفعه إلى مثل هذا الكلام، لأن وحدة الأديان هي من وحدة المصدر، وربما يكون كلامه هذا هو الذي حدا الآخرين على اتهامه باعتناق الماسونية، هذا كلام صادر فعلاً عن إنسان ارتقى بالروح إلى مستوى يعلو أو يسمو على التعاليم أو على بعض الشرائع أو على بعض الطقوس، لأنه ارتقى إلى المصدر إلى المصدر وأنا أعتقد أن الخلفية التي بُنِي عليها هذا الكلام هي خلفية حضارية تعود إلى ما يمكن أن يسمى أو ما يسميه جاك بيرك المستشرق الفرنسي المعروف بالإسلام المتوسطي، إسلام التسامح وإسلام الحوار مع الآخر والاعتراف بالآخر، وأنا أعتقد أن الثقافة التي يعني اطلع عليها نتيجة الحوارات مع الفرنسيين ومع بعض المسيحيين الذين أمّوا داره في دمشق، يعني أغنى هذه الثقافة وحدا الأمير على هذا النوع من الكلام المفتوح..
ميسون عزام: والانفتاح وربما التجربة الرئيسية التي يلقي الفيلم الضوء عليها في حياة عبد القادر الجزائري، هي تجربة حمايته للمسيحيين في دمشق أثناء الفتنة الطائفية عام 1862، لنتابع معاً مشاهدينا هذا المقطع.
[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]التعليق الصوتي: في عام 1860 اشتعلت الثورات في دمشق ووقعت فتنة طائفية بين أبناء المدينة فرفع الأمير سلاحه بين اللاجئين الجزائريين وحمى آلاف المسيحيين، إن عمله هذا جعل منه أسطورة من جديد وانهالت عليه المراتب والتكريمات من البابا وملك أوروبا ورئيس الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.
ميسون عزام: دكتور رضوان يمكننا أن نعود إليك الآن لنكمل معاً هذا الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي الذي دعا إليه الأمير، يعني وبالمقابل هذا المقطع ربما يرتبط نوعاً ما بما ذكرنا، المقطع يتحدث عن حمايته للمسيحيين، طبعاً عمل نبيل ولكن ألا تعتقد أن هناك دوافع سياسية وراء ذلك؟ ربما أراد أن يقول أن الدولة العثمانية لا تستطيع حماية رعاياها وأنه هو الوحيد وهو المدعوم من الغرب يستطيع ذلك؟
د. رضوان السيد: دعونا نعرف لماذا نقلته أصلاً من فرنسا إلى دمشق؟ لأنه لو مات هناك بعد موت 25 شخصاً من أسرته لكان يمكن أن يحدث تمرد في الجزائر فنفته إلى دمشق بمرتب باعتباره واحد من مواطنيها، فكانوا يفكرون وقتها في ضم الجزائر إليهم باعتبارها جزءاً من فرنسا، وكانت تعرف أنه من خلال رحلات الحج ومجيء الجزائريين إلى المشرق وانضمامهم لعبد القادر ورؤيتهم له، كل هذا سينتقل إلى الشعب الجزائري فلا شك أن ذلك أثّر في حسن معاملتهم له وفي إعطائه مرتباً جيداً، ثم إنه لم يكن.. لم يعد خطراً بالنسبة لهم صار داعية للسلم والمسالمة وللتحرير عن طريق التقدم، يعني هو أول من.. مشروع إلى جانب قناة السويس مشروع الذي.. مشروع طريق بيروت الشام، بيروت دمشق 1865 الذي مُوّل بطريقة الـ "بي أو تي" يعني شركات خاصة تجمع فلوساً أسهماً تعمل هذا الطريق أو تعمل قناة السويس ثم تديرها لتسترد فلوسها لمدة معينة وتعيد تسليمها إلى الدولة، فبدأ يشتغل بطريقة جديدة على مشاريع الإنماء والإعمار والتقدم والعلاقة الأخرى بين الشرق والغرب، وفي الوقت نفسه على المجتمع الوطني أن هذه العملية النهضوية المتقدمة لا يمكن أن تتم إلا بالتآلف بين العناصر المختلفة للأمة، ولا ننسى أننا كنا في عصر الإصلاحات العثماني، وكان قد أزيل نظام أهل الذمة 1857 ونشأ مجتمع وطني عثماني أو كان في طور النشوء مع ما تحدثه تلك التحولات من توترات، تدخّل الأمير لصالح المجتمع الجديد الذي يتساوى فيه المواطنون في وجه العامة التي قامت عناصر منها بالشغب بسبب التحولات صار في ناس كثير عاطلين عن العمل، هناك مسلمين متدينين قالوا: إن إسقاط الجزية عن المسيحيين هو أمر يخالف القرآن، عوامل متعددة لكن النخبة الإسلامية التجارية والثقافية كلها كانت تدعم السلطنة في إصلاحاتها هذه، فالأمير ليس استثناءً، الأمير لم يكن يمثل سياسة الدولة الفرنسية في حمايته للمسيحيين، كان يمثل سياسة الدولة العثمانية التي استضافته..
ميسون عزام: طيب لم يكن يمثل سياسة الدولة الفرنسية ولكن سيد خالد اسمح لي بهذا السؤال: لماذا هذه الدولة ألد أعدائه تقوم بإنشاء تمثال له بدل أن تمحي ذكراه تحاول أن تعززها وتركزها؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: هي لا يمكن إلا أن تفعل هذا إذا اعتبرت أنها تتكلم على شق إنساني أو بعد إنساني أو إلى غير ذلك، لأنه في نهاية المطاف هذا قائد تاريخي لا يمكن أنت لأنك استعمرته أو لأنك انتصرت عليه في معركة تلغيه وليس لأنه صنع له تمثال هذا جزء من تماثيل كثيرة تقام كاعتراف بدور قادة في التاريخ، بدور قادة في التاريخ، ولكن بعيداً عن التمثال فيه قضية يجب أن نشير إليها بإيجاز، تجربة الأمير عبد القادر تحديداً تفيد أنه ما لم يتم إصلاح ذات البين وفض الاشتباك بين أجنحة الأمم من الداخل لا يمكن أن يكون هناك.. أن يحدث هناك حوار بيننا وبين الغرب..
ميسون عزام: شكراً على هذه.. سأعتبرها هذا ختام هذه الحلقة الكاتب والصحفي الأستاذ خالد عمر بن ققة شكراً جزيلاً لك، وأيضاً دعوني أشكر ضيفيّ من بيروت كان معنا الدكتور ساسين عساف أستاذ الحضارة والآداب العربية في الجامعة العربية، وأيضاً الدكتور رضوان السيد الكاتب في الشؤون الإسلامية، مشاهدينا شكراً للمتابعة وإلى اللقاء.
ملاحظة :
حذفتُ بعض العبارات لمخالفتها للثوابت الشرعية و أشرتُ الى مواقعها بالنقط المتتابعة ،و بالإمكان الرجوع الى نص المقابلة على هذ1الرابط :

www.alarabiya.net/save_print.php?save=1&cont_id=15432 - 94k -

----------


## محمد المبارك

*و رجوعاً الى موضوع دار الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري و وصيته بدفنه بجوار ابن عربي*  
*أـ دار الأمير :*

*فقد ذكر البروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي* *برونو ايتيان أنَّ الأمير** :*
*(** كان يقوم بجولةٍ في ممتلكاته، إذ كان يملك قصرين أو ثلاثة وكانت تضم حماماً**وفرناً وطاحونةً وجسراً، كان لديه أيضاً أراضٍ زراعية واسعة في منطقة بعيدة جداً،**لكن إحداها كانت قرب دمشق).* 
*فالأمير لديه عدة دور أو قصور كما هومتوقع*  
*وكما في التعليق الصوتي في المقابلة السابق إيرادها يقول المعلِّق على لسان أحد أحفاد الأمير:*
*( في نهاية رحلتي كنت مصراً على زيارة ضريح ابن عربي القائم على مرتفعات المدينة،* *فإن قضى الأمير السنوات الـ 28 الأخيرة من عمره في دمشق فهذا لأنه أراد أن يُدفن قرب ابن عربي معلّم الصوفية الأندلسي الذي حاول أن يجمع كل الديانات في حب واحد هو حب الله)* 
*و يقول برونو ايتيان** (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي):* 
*( أعرف بالتفصيل كيف كان يعيش الأمير فيما يتعلق بحياته اليومية في دمشق؟ إن حياة الأمير مثيرة للاهتمام ومنظمة كالعادة،* *فعاش في منزل ابن عربي الذي استأجره أو الذي استأجره الباشا، )* 
*ميسون عزام**: يعني نعم وصلت الرسالة دكتور، ولكن سأنتقل إلى الرمز الفكري بالنسبة للأمير، يرى الفيلم الوثائقي أن الأمير جرى انتزاعه من موقعه الطبيعي الذي أراده قرب ابن عربي إلى موقع مصطنع قرب الرئيس الراحل هواري بومدين .* 
*خالد عمر بن ققة:** لأ كان خلاف الدولة الجزائرية يوم وفاة بومدين كان خلاف أنه ممكن لا يدفن في العليا، يعني هذا ليس تخطيطاً مسبقاً إنما نظرة بومدين نظرة القيادة الجزائرية للقيادة على أنه يجب أن يكون هناك رمز تاريخي للدولة الجزائرية، بدليل وجوده في عملتنا إلى غير ذلك، لكن القضية ليست هنا، القضية ليست* *بأنه نقل من اختياره أن يُدفن إلى جانب ابن عربي** إلى نقله للجزائر أو إعادة رفاته.* 
ـ أمَّا قصر الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري المشهور بدمشق بدمّر ، فهذا بناه الأمير وسكنه في عام 1857 م تقريبا، و من المعلوم أنَّه لا بُدَّ له من مسكن حتى اكتمال بناء قصره .

** 
**
قصر الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري قبل الترميم




 
  
قصر الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري بعد الترميم

وأقام في افتتاح القصر للسكن وليمة كبيرة دعا إليها أعيان دمشق وارتجل هذه القصيدة  

عج بي فديتك في أباطح دمر 
تزهو بها طربا بأبهى منظر
وندير صفو الانس في ربواتها 
ذات الرياض الزاهرات النضر
ذات المياه الجاريات على الصفا 
كفرائد من لؤلؤ أو جوهر
أحلى من الضرب المصفى طعمه 
فكأنها من ماء نهر الكوثر
ذات الجداول كالأراقم جريها 
وترابها في الوصف مثل العنبر
هي جنة مولاي أبدع صنعها 
سبحانه من خالقٍ ومصوّر
ذات النسيم العطر الذي 
ينفي جوى المضنى بلطف المخبر
وبحسن نشر عبيره وأريجه 
يغنيك عن زبد ومسك أذفر
والطير في أدواحها مترنم 
شوقا إلى الوطن البهيّ النيّر
كم هيّج الأشجان من أهل الهوى 
برخيم صوت فاق نغمة مزهر
مغنى به النساك يزهو حالها 
فتفوز فيه بكل حظّ أوفر
أوقاتها أبدا تراها تنقضي 
ما بين أذكار وبين تفكّر
ما شئت أن تلقى بها من ناسك 
باكٍ على تقصيره متحسر
أو سالك نهج السعادة والهدى 
أو فاتكٍ في فتكه متطوّر
أين الرصافة والسدير وشعب بو 
وانٍ من المغنى الزهيّ الأنور
بل ما بها من حسان أفنان وألو 
وان إذا أنصفته من دمّر
مأوى تفرّد بالمحاسن كيف لا 
وبه انجلى سر الولي الأكبر
بدر العلا والمجد عبد القادر 
الحسني ذي الوجه الجميل الأنضر
عين الندا علم الهدى السامي له 
روحي الفدا من جهبذ شهم سري
مولى به روض المعارف أزهت 
فتوضعت طيبا بعرف عبهري
منه وطلعته التي في حسنها 
أنفقت كنز تجلدي وتصبري
من لي بأن أحظى بها متمتعا 
طول المدى منها ببدر مسفر
أبقاه ربي للوجود وصانه 
من سوء كل مروع ومكدّر
ما ناح قمري وغنى بلبل 
أو سرّ قلبي بالقبول مبشري

----------


## محمد المبارك

كما يدل أيضاً على تنوع الدور و القصور التي كان يملكها الأمير إفادة الأستاذ فاتح الجزائري حفيد ابن عبد القادر ـ حول هذا الموضوع ـ في المقابلة التي سبق إيرادها ، وهو قوله ـ وفقه الله ـ :





> فاتح الجزائري (حفيد ابن عبد القادر): مساكن الأمير عبد القادر التي تواجد فيها، التي سكن فيها، أماكن عبادته، الأماكن التي تواجد فيها هو وحاشيته وأبناؤه وأهله كان محافظاً عليها حتى تاريخ ذهاب الرعيل الثاني لمن بعد أبناء عبد القادر يعني أحفاده.أصبحت المادة قليلة في يدهم حتى من الأمور المادية الصعبة والظروف التي عانوا منها باعوا أشياء ورثوها عن الأمير عبد القادر، هذا عامل أثّر تأثيراً كبيراً على الأماكن التي كان متواجداً فيها الأمير عبد القادر لتقصير من الحكومتين الجزائرية والسورية،

----------


## محمد المبارك

ب ـ وصية الأمير عبدالقادر بدفنه بجوار ابن عربي :

يقول الدكتور عبدالرزاق بن السبع في كتابه : "الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وأدبه" 
( وفي الساعة السابعة من ليلة يوم السبت 19 رجب 1300 هـ / 24 مايو 1883 م " لبى ـ أي الأمير ـ نداء ربه بنفس راضية مرضية وذلك في قصره في قرية دمر بضاحية دمشق عن عمر يناهز 76 حولا، واهتزت دمشق وما جاورها لهذا المصاب الجلل، وسرعان ما ذاع الخبر في جميع الأنحاء فعم الحزن والأسى كل من يعرف عبدالقادر.
وفي صباح اليوم الموالي نقل إلى بيته في دمشق، وبعد تجهيزه والصلاة عليه في جامع بني أمية، حملت جنازته إلى الصالحية في موكب شعبي ورسمي رهيب حيث خرجت دمشق عن بكرة أبيها لتودع هذا الرجل العظيم إلى مثواه الأخير، ولتلقي عليه نظرة الوداع قبل أن يوارى جسده الطاهر" بجوار الشيخ الأكبر سيدي محيي الدين بن عربي داخل القبة "اهـ.

وبدأ سيل برقيات التعازي ينهال على أسرة الأمير من ملوك العالم والوزراء والأعيان والعلماء ينعون فيها الفقيد العظيم مشيدين بخصاله الحميدة.(175) ومن بين مئات القصائد التي نظمت في رثائه اختار أهله أبياتا للشيخ عبدالمجيد الخالي فنقشت على قبره:

لله أُفْقٌ صار مشرق دارتـــي 
قمرين، هــلاّ من ديار المـــــغربِ
الشيخ محيى الدين، ختْم الأوليـا 
قمر "الــفتوحات"، الفريد الشَّــــرِب 
والفرد عبدالقادر الحسني الأمير 
قمر "المواقف" .ذا الولي ابن النبـي 
من نال، معْ أعلى رفيق .أرّخوا: 
أذكى مقامات الشهــــــود الأقرب

ـ و هذه الأبيات ذكرها أيضاً الشيخ عبدالرزاق البيطار في "حلية البشر" أيضاً في ترجمة الأمير عبدالقادر .


فبالنسبة الى كون الأمير مدفوناً بجوار ابن عربي فهذا ثابت وواقع ، أمّا كونه أوصى أن يُدفن بجوار ابن عربي ، فلا يمكن القطع به دون نقلٍ ثابت عن الأمير ، و هذا ما لم أطَّلع عليه ـ مع قلة اطلاعي.

أ ـ إلاَّ أنه ورد في المقابلة المذكورة ـ السابق إيرادها ـ في التعليق الصوتي قول المعلِّق على لسان أحد أحفاد الأمير:
( في نهاية رحلتي كنت مصراً على زيارة ضريح ابن عربي القائم على مرتفعات المدينة، فإن قضى الأمير السنوات الـ 28 الأخيرة من عمره في دمشق فهذا لأنه أراد أن يُدفن قرب ابن عربي معلّم الصوفية الأندلسي الذي حاول أن يجمع كل الديانات في حب واحد هو حب الله) 

ب ـ كما جاء في المقابلة ـ ما يلي ـ :

( ميسون عزام: يعني نعم وصلت الرسالة دكتور، ولكن سأنتقل إلى الرمز الفكري بالنسبة للأمير، يرى الفيلم الوثائقي أن الأمير جرى انتزاعه من موقعه الطبيعي الذي أراده قرب ابن عربي إلى موقع مصطنع قرب الرئيس الراحل هواري بومدين ويتساءل عن السبب، لنتابع معاً هذا المقطع.
[مقطع من الفيلم الوثائقي]
التعليق الصوتي: لم يعد قرب ابن عربي بل دُفن إلى جانب هواري بومدين، فكل مصير الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري هنا.
الشيخ خالد بن تونسي (قائد الجمعية العلوية في مستغانم): إذاًَ السؤال هو: لماذا أُحضر رماد الأمير من سوريا إلى مقبرة العليا في عاصمة الجزائر؟ في حين أنه تم محو هذا التعليم وهذا المصدر الروحاني كلياً، لماذا؟ 
ميسون عزام: سيد خالد يعني سؤال طُرح يعني هناك أو الفيلم يحاول إظهار أن الأمير جرى اعتقاله ليس قبل أن يموت ولكن بعد أن توفي بكثير عندما تم نقله من موقعه الفكري الذي أراده وتحول من رمز فكري إلى رمز ربما يخدم أهداف الدولة، ماذا تقول في ذلك؟
خالد عمر بن ققة: أولاً: في الشريط يذكر أنه نُقل ليُدفن جانب بومدين لكن هو بومدين الذي دُفن إلى جانب الأمير، خلينا نصحح المعلومة هذه، يعني بومدين أتى بالأمير ثم دُفن إلى جانبه ولم يُدفن، يعني هذه معلومة في غاية الأهمية مع أنها شكلية، لكن الدولة الجزائرية..
ميسون عزام: ولكن ربما كان مقرراً مكان دفن بومدين.
خالد عمر بن ققة: لأ كان خلاف الدولة الجزائرية يوم وفاة بومدين كان خلاف أنه ممكن لا يدفن في العليا، يعني هذا ليس تخطيطاً مسبقاً إنما نظرة بومدين نظرة القيادة الجزائرية للقيادة على أنه يجب أن يكون هناك رمز تاريخي للدولة الجزائرية، بدليل وجوده في عملتنا إلى غير ذلك، لكن القضية ليست هنا، القضية ليست بأنه نقل من اختياره أن يُدفن إلى جانب ابن عربي إلى نقله للجزائر أو إعادة رفاته)

ج ـ كما أنَّ هذه الجملة دائماً ما توافينا في ترجمة الأمير :
( وكان قد اوصى بدفنه الى جوار مقام الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي , ولكنه دفن تحت القبه الى جوار الشيخ , ولا يزال الضريح قائما الى اليوم في مكانه , ولكن الرفات نقلت بعد استقلال الجزائر اوائل الستينات ).
رابط على سبيل المثال
www.syrianstory.com/a.aljazairy.htm - 61k -

ـ و هذا كلُّه فيما أرى ـ لا يُغني شيئاً ـ لأنهم غير معاصرين للأمير .

ـ أمَّا الشيخ خلدون فيوضح لنا في ردوده ـ على الشبهات المثارة ـ مسألة دفن الأمير بجوار مرقد ابن عربي ـ بقوله ـ :

( ولكن أحب أن أنبّه هنا على أمر هام جدًّا ، وهو أنّ الأمير كان قد اشترى أرضًا بجانب مقبرة الدحداح القريبة من حي العمارة شمال الجامع الأموي ، وجعلها مقبرة وأوقفها على أسرته ، ولمّا ماتت أمّه دفنها في وسطها ، وأوصى أن يُدفن إلى جوارها (وهذا ثابت ومشهور عند أفراد أسرته إلى اليوم) ، وحبّه لأمه وتعلقه بها معروف وذَكَرَه جلّ الذين ألّفوا عن حياته . ولكن عندما مات الأمير أشار بعض الشيوخ على أولاده أن يُدفن إلى جوار ابن عربي ، وترددوا في الأمر إلى أن اجتمعت الآراء على دفنه بجوار ابن عربي ، فاجتمع مجلس إدارة الولاية للمذاكرة في هذا الأمر ووافق عليه بعد ترخيصٍ من الباب العالي) انتهى .


فجزاه الله خيراً على هذا التوضيح و التبيين ، فلدى الرواية التاريخية أهل البيت أدرى بما فيه .

ـ إلاَّ أن قضية تأثر الأمير عبدالقادر بتراث ابن عربي ليست رهناً بثبوت وصيته بدفنه قرب ضريح ابن عربي من عدمها، فالمفردات في هذا المعنى كثيرة ، والمعطيات وفيرة ، و فيما مرَّ بنا غُنية ، و بقي من ذلك جملة ، و الله المستعان وعليه التكلان .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> ـ أمَّا الشيخ خلدون فيوضح لنا في ردوده ـ على الشبهات المثارة ـ مسألة دفن الأمير بجوار مرقد ابن عربي ـ بقوله حفظه الله :
> 
> ( ولكن أحب أن أنبّه هنا على أمر هام جدًّا ، وهو أنّ الأمير كان قد اشترى أرضًا بجانب مقبرة الدحداح القريبة من حي العمارة شمال الجامع الأموي ، وجعلها مقبرة وأوقفها على أسرته ، ولمّا ماتت أمّه دفنها في وسطها ، وأوصى أن يُدفن إلى جوارها (وهذا ثابت ومشهور عند أفراد أسرته إلى اليوم) ، وحبّه لأمه وتعلقه بها معروف وذَكَرَه جلّ الذين ألّفوا عن حياته . ولكن عندما مات الأمير أشار بعض الشيوخ على أولاده أن يُدفن إلى جوار ابن عربي ، وترددوا في الأمر إلى أن اجتمعت الآراء على دفنه بجوار ابن عربي ، فاجتمع مجلس إدارة الولاية للمذاكرة في هذا الأمر ووافق عليه بعد ترخيصٍ من الباب العالي) انتهى .


 
و لكن هذا النص على نفاستِه يضيف سؤالاً كبيراً ، وهو :
لماذا اجتمعت الآراء على دفن الأمير بجوار ابن عربي ؟؟
مع أنَّ ذلك بخلاف مراد الأمير نفسِه ؟؟؟
فهل رأى أولئك المجتمعون أنَّ الأمير يمثِّل امتداداً لطريقة ابن عربي؟؟؟
أو على الأقل تطورا نوعياً لمدرسته الفكرية و الروحانية ؟؟؟.


فلندَعْ ـ إذن ـ تلميذ الأمير عبدالمجيد الخاني يجيب عن السؤال ، و ذلك في أبياته السابقة التي يقول فيها :

لله أُفْقٌ صار مشرق دارتـــي 
قمرين، هــلاّ من ديار المـــــغربِ
الشيخ محيى الدين، ختْم الأوليـا 
قمر "الــفتوحات"، الفريد المشــــرِب 
والفرد عبدالقادر الحسني الأمير 
قمر "المواقف" .ذا الولي ابن النبـي 
من نال، معْ أعلى رفيق .أرِّخوا: 
"أذكى مقامات الشهــــــود الأقرب"

----------


## محمد المبارك

و عَوداً إلى ملاحظات شيخنا العزيز خلدون مكي الحسني حفظه الله ـ التي طلب منِّي الإجابة عنها ـ فسأتناول هذه المرَّة جملة من تلك الملاحظات دُفعةً واحدة ، لكونها كلها ـ فيما أرى ـ تصبُّ في مصبٍّ واحد ، وهو :
هل كان الأمير ماسونيا ، وبالتالي فقد كان يؤدِّي خلال إقامته في الشام أجندةً ماسونية محدَّدةً مسبقاً ؟؟
أم أنَّه كان بريئاً من تهمة الماسونية و وصمة التبعية الفرنسية ؟؟؟

 و إليكم تلكم الملاحظات :





> 4ـ بأنه مفتتن بالحضارة الفرنسية ، وعلى صلة وطيدة معهم!! 5ـ واتّهمتَه بحبّه للسلطة وشرهه للمال!!
> 6ـ واتهمته بقتل بعض الولاة العثمانيين في لبنان .
> 7ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بوقوفه وراء أحداث 1860م في سورية ولبنان ، ودعم النصارى والغرب للانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية ، وتيسير التدخل الأجنبي!!!!
> 8ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بأنه كان ينفذ في دمشق أجندة عمل فرنسية!! وأنه كان يسرع إلى القنصلية الفرنسية بدمشق لتتوسط له عند العثمانيين!!!
> 9ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بالماسونيّة ، والسعي لهدم الخلافة العثمانية!!!
> 10ـ واتهمته بدعم المؤسسات المالية الغربية (اليهودية وغيرها) لتنفيذ مشاريعها في الشرق (شق قناة السويس ، شق الطرقات في الشام)!!


و ستأتي الإجابة عن تلكم الملاحظات قريبا إن شاء الله ، فبالله المستعان و عليه التكلان 
، و صلَّى الله وسلَّم وبارك على نبينا محمد ، و على آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## محمد المبارك

*و في ظنِّي أن بابة المسألة و جابة تلكم الأسئلة تكمن في الإجابة عن السؤال الأم و هو :*

*هل كان الأمير عبدالقادر ماسونيا* 

*و بالتالي فإن الإجابة عن جميع الأسئلة المصاحبة له تكون ظاهرة للعيان .* 


*ولكن ..هناك عدة مقدمات منطقية .. ينبغي الوقوف عليها قبل الإجابة :*

*المقدمة الأولى :*
*1ـ أن الاصل في الجمعيات السرية أنَّها ... جمعيات سرية ..*
*لا سيما الجمعيات و المحافل الماسونية التي تُحاط سرِّيتها بصروح من العهود و المواثيق و الإجراءات المنيعة .*

*المقدمة الثانية :*

*2ـ أن النقل عن الثقة العدل في موضوع ماسونية شخص من عدمها شبه متعذِّر ، لأن الثقة العدل إن خالطهم اغترارا بهم لا يُظهر ذلك:*
*إمَّا خوفاً من غوائل اليد الماسونية.*
*أو خوفاً على سمعته وعدالته ـ لا سيما إن كان مِمَّن يُنسبُ إلى العلم ـ .* 

*3 المقدمة الثالثة :*

*و لذلك فالنقل في موضوع ماسونية شخص من عدمِه يكون طريقُه غير أهل العدالة ، ويكون الحكم في ذلك الى القرائن المصاحبة لذلك النقل من معالم و تاريخ تلك الشخصية .*

*المقدمة الرابعة :*
*قبول شهادة أهل الكتاب على المسلمين فيما لا يطَّلع عليه المسلمون ـ كالوصية في السفر في غير محضرٍ من المسلمين ـ هو أصلٌ شرعي ثابت بالقرآن والسنة .*

قال تعالى :
{*ياأيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكمإذا حضر أحدكم الموت حين الوصية اثنان ذوا عدل منكم أو آخران منغيركم إن أنتم ضربتم في الأرض فأصابتكم مصيبة الموت تحبسونهما من بعد الصلاة فيقسمان بالله إن ارتبتم لا نشتري به ثمنا ولو كان ذا قربى ولا نكتم شهادة الله إنا إذا لمن الآثمين} سورة المائدة - الآية (106).*

*قال ابن جرير - : رحمه الله ـ : هو محكم ; ومن ادعى النسخ فعليه البيان .* 

*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : قوله : منكم أي : من المسلمين . قاله الجمهور .*

*وقال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا أبي ، حدثناسعيد بنعون، حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد، حدثنا حبيب بن أبي عمرة، ع نسعيد بن جبيرقال : قال ابن عباس في قوله : ( قال : من غير المسلمين ، يعني : أهل الكتاب .* 

*ثم قال : وروي عن عبيدة وشريح وسعيد بن المسيب ومحمد بن سيرين* *ويحيى بن يعمر*
*وعكرمةومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وإبراهيم النخعي وقتادة وأبي مجلز .*

*ـ وقد وردت السنة بمثل ما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة .* 
فر*وى الترمذي عنا بن عباس قال : خرج رجل من بني سهم مع تميم الداري وعدي بن بداء، فمات السهمي بأرض ليس فيهامسلم ، فلما قدما بتركته فقدوا جاما من فضة مخوصا بالذهب ، فأحلفهما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،ووجدوا الجام بمكة، فقيل : اشتريناه من تميم وعدي . فقام رجلان من أولياء السهمي فحلفا بالله لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما ، وأن الجام لصاحبهم . وفيهم نزلت{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم}*
*قال الترمذي وكذا رواهأبو داود، عنالحسنبن علي، عن، به . ثم قا لالترمذي : هذاحديث حسن غريب ، وهو حديث ابن أبي زائدة .* 

*ومحمدبن أبي القاسم، كوفي ، قيل : إنه صالح الحديث ، وقد ذكر هذه القصة مرسلة غير واحد من التابعين منهم : عكرمةوقتادة . وذكرواأن التحليف كان بعد صلاة العصر [ ص: 220 ] رواهابن جرير . وكذا ذكرها مرسلة : مجاهدوالحسن والضحاك . وهذا يدل على اشتهارها في السلف وصحتها .* 

*ومن الشواهد لصحة هذه القصة أيضا ما رواه أبو جعفر بن جرير :* 

*حدثنيي عقوب، حدثنا هشيم، أخبرنازكريا، عن الشعبي أن رجلا من المسلمين حضرته الوفاة بدقوقا ، قال : فحضرته الوفاة ولم يجد أحدا من المسلمين يشهده على وصيته ، فأشهد رجلين من أهل الكتاب . قال : فقدما الكوفة، فأتيا الأشعري - يعني : أبا موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه - فأخبراه وقدما بتركته ووصيته ، فقال الأشعري : هذا أمر لم يكن بعد الذي كان في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : فأحلفهما بعد العصر : بالله ما خانا ولا كذبا ولا بدلا ولا كتما ولا غيرا ، وإنها لوصيةالرجل وتركته . قال : فأمضى شهادتهما .* 

*ثم رواه عن عمرو بن علي الفلاس، عن داود الطيالسي ، عن شعبة، عنمغيرة الأزرق، عن الشعبي ; أن أبا موسى قضى بدقوقا .* 

*وهذان إسنادان صحيحان إلى الشعبي، عن أبي موسى الأشعري*


*قال ابن القيم ـ في زاد المعاد ـ في قبول شهادة أهل الكتاب على المسلمين في الوصية في السفر :*

*(والقرآن والسنة يدلان على هذا وهذا ، وليس مع من ادعى نسخ ما دل عليه القرآن من ذلك حجة أصلا ، فإن هذا الحكم في ( سورة المائدة ) ، وهي من آخر ما نزل من القرآن وقد حكم بموجبها أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده كأبي موسى الأشعري وأقره الصحابة) .*  
*قلت :*
*و هذا الحكم الشرعي لم يغب عن ذهن شيخنا الفاضل خلدون الحسني فقد استدل في بعض ردوده ـ على الشبهات المثارة ـ بأقوال بعض النصارى الانجليز، حيثُ يقول فضيلته :*

*( يقول شارل هنري تشرشل : ((إن العرب ينسبون نجاح وحظّ عبد القادر السعيد إلى تعضيد* *سميّه العظيم (يقصد بسميّه الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني) ، ولكن كلّما سُئلَ عبد**القادر عن عقيدته في هذه الخرافة ، أجاب بلا تغيير ، مُشيراً بإصبعه إلى السماء ،** "**إنّ ثقتي في الله وحده")) .انتهى [(حياة الأمير عبد القادر) ترجمة أبي القاسم سعد**الله ص46**]*
*وهذا نصٌّ واضح يرويه هنري تشرشل (البريطاني المسيحي) مباشرة عن* *الأمير ـ فقد لازمه مدة خمسة أشهر في دمشق سنة 1860م يسأله عن حياته العائلية* *ووقائعه في الجزائرـ وبعد أن سأله مراراً عن عقيدته فيما يعتقده بعض المتصوفة من**أنّ نجاح الأمير كان بسبب عناية الولي الجيلاني به ومساندته له ، كان جواب الأمير**ثابتًا دائماً ،**كان يُشير بإصبعه إلى السماء ويقول :"إنّ ثقتي* *بالله وحده**"!!* *وهذه النصوص التي سقتها لكم هي نصوص ظاهرة الدلالة يصرّح* *فيها الأمير عن معتقده ، فلا يجوز أن يُتغافل عنها ويُصار إلى الكلام عنه بالتخرّص* *والتوهّم!! بل يتعيّن الاعتماد عليها وطرح ما يخالفها) انتهى منقول فضيلته حفظه الله*

----------


## محمد المبارك

الأمير عبدالقادر و الماسونية :

بالنسبة لاتصال الأمير عبدالقادر بالماسونية فهذا ثابت بالاتفاق ، سواء:
ـ من محبي الأمير ومريديه .
ـ أو النائين عن مدرسته الفكرية و منتقديه .

إلاَّ أنَّ المؤرخين بشتَّى مشاربهم انقسموا حول هذا المبحث الى فريقين :

أـ فريق يرى أن الأمير كان ماسونياً ، ومن أولئك :

أولاً : مؤرخوا الماسونية :

أـ دائرة المعارف الماسونية 

ـ حيث تذكر دائرة المعارف الماسونية : أنّ المغفور له الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري الكبير أسّس أوّل محفل في دمشق ، و سمّاه محفل سوريا ، و كان تابعا للشرق الأعظم الإيطالي و ذلك سنة 1864 م .
ـ و تُضيف دائرة المعارف : إنّ الأمير كُرَّس في محفل الأهرام في الإسكندريّة التابع للمحفل الأكبر الفرنسي .

*ب ـ الماسونية البريطانية :*

*متمثلة بالضابط البريطاني شارل هنري تشرشل الذي قابل الأمير و ألَّف في سيرته «حياة عبد القادر" و هو اول من ذكر انتساب الامير للجمعية الماسونية.*


*ج ـ الماسونية المصرية :*

*ـ شاهين مكاريوس (1853-1910م) :*
*المؤرخ الأكبر للماسونية الشرقية ،و مؤسس أحد محافلها في مصر ، و الذي خدم الماسونية بكتبه الكثيرة ، و منها ـ و جلُّها مطبوع ـ :* 
*1)* *تاريخ الماسونية*
*2)* *الجوهر المصون في مشاهير الماسون * 
*3)* *الأسرار لخفية في الجمعية الماسونية* 
*4)* *الدستور الماسوني العام*
*5)* *الحقائق الأصلية في تاريخ الماسونية العملية* 
*6)* *الكنز المصون في درجات الماسون*
*7)* *الدر المكنون في غرائب الماسون .*
*8)* *الآداب الماسونية* 
*حيثُ يقول شاهين مكاريوس أن عبد القادر الجزائري اغتنم فرصة مروره بالإسكندرية في أثناء عودته من الحجاز سنة 1864، فانتظم في سلكها في 18 حزيران بمحفل الأهرام التابع للشرق الشامي** الفرنسي**.*

*ـ المؤرخ الماسوني جرجي زيدان*
*حيث  يقول جرجي زيدان  : " إن "الماسونية دخلت دمشق بمساعي الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري. وأن أول محفل تأسَّس فيها هو محفل سوريا بشرق دمشق** كما  يرجع  انتشار الماسونية   إلى عام 1864 على يد الأمير عبد القادر "* 

د ـ الماسونية اللبنانية:

و إن شئت فقل الماسونية الفرنسية عبر المحفل اللبناني ، و التي أعلنت ان : الدروز كانوا وراء فتنة 1860 باوامر من الانجليز ! .
و عن ورود أوامر للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري بالسعي في انهاء تلك الفتنة الطائفية الكبرى الاولى في حبل لبنان . 
و التي راح ضحيتها عدد كبير من المسيحيين الموارنة والدروز الحاليين اضافة الى عدد كبير ايضا من المسلمين ونجم عنها عمليات تهجير واسعة الى مختلف مناطق العالم الى مدن الشام الداخلية حلب و حمص و دمشق ... او مصر و الامريكتين ... 
و قد أورد اسكندر شاهين الباحث الماسوني في كتابه : "الماسونية ديانة ام بدعة" خطاباً ماسونياً رسمياً أنشأه الدكتور انطوان عاصي رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الاكبر اللبناني الموحد في الرد على حفيدة الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري ، ثمَّ لاثبات (شرف) ماسونية الأمير الجزائري نقلا عن مصادر معروفة و موجودة ...
كما يتناول فيه الباحث الماسوني اسكندر شاهين بالحرف والصورة تاريخ الماسونية في الشرق واهم الركائز والشخصيات التي قامت وتقوم عليها اضافة لملحق غني بصور قديمة وحديثة لقادة الماسونية والاحياء منهم اليوم 1999 في لبنان وعدد من الوثائق الهامة المزدحمة فيه ومنها صور ووثائق الترخيص الحكومي اللبناني لانشاء المحفل الماسوني تحت اسم : المجلس السامي اللبناني الموحد (سلطة ماسونية عليا ) من قبل وزير الداخلية اللبناني 13 تموز عام 1988.
اضافةً لصور عدد كبير من الاعضاء والشخصيات الهامة التي لاتزال تدير دفة الحكم في لبنان .
وما يجدر الاشارة اليه هنا في الرسالة هو اقرار : (انطوان عاصي نقلا عن الموسوعة الفرنسية ) لاحداث 1860 في الشام وذكره بالاسم لمن اثاروا فتنة 1860 بين المسيحيين والدروز في جبل لبنان عام 1860 وهم برايه : اسماعيل الاطرش , حسين تلحوق , وحمود نكد ! وانهم افتعلوا هذه الفتن باوامر من الانجليز!!


و ها هنا نص الجزء الاخير فقط من الرسالة الموجهة من القطب الماسوني اللبناني انطوان عاصي الى الأستاذة الفاضلة الأميرة بديعة الحسني حفظها الله :


احداث 1860

حضرة الاميرة الموقرة:

نحن الماسونييون العريقون , نعلم بذلك من الخوارج المتطفلين , بل اننا نسمح بان ندل هؤلاء على الحجة الدامغة في هذا الشان, وهي حجة التوراة في عدة صفحات , ورد فيها ما لايمكن المكابرة معه , عند المقابلة بين نصها والنص المماثل , في التعالم الماسونية.

إلا ان التوراة ههنا , سند هام , من الوجهة التاريخية , وهو يدلنا على قدم هذه الجمعية

ولكن ندرك انحسار خطر اليهودية , بالنسبة للماسونية , في هذه النقطة فحسب , ينبغي ان نذكر : ان الحضارة في شتى مناحيها , ان هي الا سلسلة متتابعة متعاقبة منذ اقدم العصور ,. تالفت من المجهودات العامة , بين الشعوب و الامم , وعلى مر الدهر و ليس العبرة فيها , من حيث قدمها وعراقتها , وانما العبرة كل العبرة بتطورها والجدة التي رافقتها . 

حضرة الاميرة الفاضلة :

في ذلك العام 1860 ونظرا للاحداث الطائفية والمذهبية التي حصلت في لبنان وسوريا والتي كان وراءها الامبراطورية الانجليزية بالاتفاق بين وريث العهد المصري والامبراطورية العثمانية والتي اراد بموجبها خضوع سوريا الى الحكم العثماني , قررت فرنسا ومعها بروسيا وايطاليا ارسال بعثة عسكرية مؤلفة من 12 الف عسكري فرنسي لانقاذ الدروز و الموارنة من المجازر التي ارتكبها ( الطورانيون الاتراك ) بقيادة فؤاد باشا , كان قائد الحملةالجنرال
: Beauford D`Haut Poul 


خاطبهم نابليون الثالث بقوله : ( قد يكون عددكم قليلا إنما انتم تمثلون العلم الفرنسي وتمثلون مبادى الحرية والمساواة والاخاء) .

وللتاريخ نذكر أن من قاد الفتنة السياسية باوامر من الانجليز كانوا اسماعيل الاطرش , حسين تلحوق , وحمود نكد .

نحن نذكر هذه الاسماء كما وردت في المرجع المذكور وعلى ذمة التاريخ ,وكانت المجازر بين الدروز والموارنة وبين الدروز وبقية الفرق الاسلامية , ووفاء للحفاظ على الاقليات في الشرق , كلف الامبراطور نابليون الثالث الامير ( عبد القادر الجزائري) بوقف المجازر ويقول المرجع في 16 اب 1860 وصل الى بيروت 12 الف عسكري فرنسي معهم بضعة الاف من النمساويين والبروسيين والانجليز , استطاع الامير عبد القادر الجزائري ان ينقذ حياة 13 الف شخص ولكي يظهر فؤاد باشا العثماني حسن نيته فقد اعدم سبعة وخمسين مسلما ومئة و عشرة من العسكر التركي وحكم على اربعمائة شخص بالاشغال الشاقة وقلد نابليون الثالث الامير عبد القادر الجزائري رتبة ( مرتبة الشرف (.
واصبحت كلمة البناء وليس اشارة الى العملة الفرنسية على شفاه كل الذين بقوا على قيد الحياة .



أما عن انتساب الامير : عبد القادر الجزائري (واسمه الكامل عبد القادر محي الدين الحسني الجزائري 1808_1883 ) للماسونية وانخراطه في عملها نورد النص بالفرنسية , كما ورد في المرجع.




-Dictionnaire Universel de la France-Maconnerie Hommes Illutsters  

. Pays-Rits-Symboles Sous La De Daniel LiGOU Concption et realisation



DNIEL BERESENIAK ET MARIAN PSACHIN 


C-COPYRIGGT 1974 BY EDITIONS DE NAVARRE ET EDITIONS DU PRISME- PRINTED IN FRANCE: 


TOUS DROITS REPRODUCTION , DE TRADUCTION ,D, ADAPTATION ET, D;EXECUTION RESERVES PUUR TOUS PAYS. 


اشترك في وضع مقالات هذه الموسوعة أكثر من مئة وثلاثين باحثا ماسونيا مشهود لهم بدراساتهم التجريدية وهي موسوعة ليست نادرة أو نافذة . 

ورد في هذه الموسوعة مايلي باللغة الفرنسية ونذكرها للامانة وهذه ترجمتها :

محفل هنري الرابع

ولد الامير عبد القادر الجزائري في مدينة مسكرة في الجزاير 1808 وتوفي في الشام عام 1883 بين الاعوام 1823 _1847 كان المناضل الاكثر شراسة للاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر وادى هذا النضال بالحاكم الفرنسي الى عزله
وهذا ما سبب له عداء نابليون الثاني وحجزه في فرنسا الى غاية 1852 عندما توجه الى تركيا ومن ثم الى الشام حيث ان تكليفه بماهم عام 1860 كان باية انتمائه الى الماسونية .
في الاحداث الدامية التي وقعت في دمشق في تموز من العام 1860 بين المحمديين والمسيحيين , كلف عبد القادر بمهمات انقاذية ووضع تحت حمايته آلاف المسيحيين الذين لقوا الحماية تحت لواءه .
هذه البادرة قدرها نابيلون الثالث وقلد الامير وسام الشرف الفرنسي وارسلت من بعدها المحافل الماسونية كتابات شكر وتقدير له اهمها محفل هنري الرابع الذي اخذ المبادرة . 

وفي 16 تشرين الاول 1860 اعترفت الماسونية في عة رسائل له بناحيته الانسانية والاخلاقية واقترحت عليه في هذه الرسائل ان يكون عضوا في الماسونية دون ان يكون عضوا مكرسا بعد , اذا ان النظام الماسوني يسمح بتكريس هكذا رجال عظماء دون ان يكونوا مكرسين وارسلت له ما يسمى بالجوهرة او الرمز المعدني عرفانا منها اليه ولم يكن وقتها في الجزائر الدولة المسلمة اكثر من ثلاثين مكرسا ماسونيا ).

وفي العام 1861 رد الامير عبد القادر الحسني الجزائري على محفل هنري الرابع الباريسي بقوله: ( لم المس في المبادئ الماسونية ما يتعارض وشريعة القران الكريم والسنة والفقه الاسلامي ) عندها طلب منه محفل هنري الرابع الاجابة على ثلاث اسئلة وهي اسئلة تقليدية للانتساب الى الماسونية :

_ ماهي واجبات الانسان تجاه الله ؟

_ ماهي واجباته تجاه الانسانية؟

_ كيف ينظر الى خلود النفس والمساواة والاخاء والحرية ؟

كان جواب الامير بمثابة اطروحة فلسفية تفوق هذه الاسئلة بتعاليم صوفية وفلسفة اسلامية ادهشت السائلين ...كان وصول المارشال الفرنسي كاستاذ اعظم لهذا المحفل وخلافاته مع الامير قد اخرت تكريسه هنا كان لابد من حضوره شخصيا ففي 18 حزيران 1864 وباسم محفل الاهرام في الاسكندرية والذي كان عاملا تحت لواء الشرق الاكبر الفرنسي والممثل في محفل هنري الرابع تكرس الامير الامير عبد القادر الجزائري واعطي امتيازا قل نظيره في ذلك الوقت انه منحت له في جلسة واحدة الدرجات الاولى الثلاث وصدر عن محفل هنري الرابع في باريس جلسة عمومية اعطي بموحبها إذنا للامير أن ينشئ محافل ماسونية ذات الطابع العربي في جميع الاقطار العربية .

عام 1865 وفي خلال وجوده في فرنسا عقد الامير اجتماعات مع الماسونية الفرنسية في مدينةAmboise واعترف امام اساتذة الماسونية في هذا المذهب انه ( هناك بعض المصاعب التي ستواجهها الحركية في الشرق العربي نظا للانتماءات الذهبية رغم ان مبادئها هي من اجل المبادئ السامية والاخلاقية )

و بعد عودته الى سوريا اصبح عضوا فخريا في محفل سوريا الذي كان ينتمى الى الشرق الدمشقي ونظرا للمفهوم العلمني الماسوني المؤمن ولمفهوم الماسونية كحركة رمزيةولدت في الغرب المسيحي وتواجدها في الشرق الاسلامي .

حجب الامير عبد القادر بعضا من نشاطاته الماسونيه وبقي في الظل . بهذا المفهوم تصرف الامير بمعنى ان الماسونية ليست نسخة عن هذا العالم . لقد فهم الامير انه لايجوز كشف اسرار النظام الكوني امام اهل العماء ,نحن لسنا نسخة عن هذا العالم . وفي التكريس من استلم النور اي تكرس في نظام ما . ومن اعطي له النور فهو الذي تكرس في الاسرار والاسرارية الماسونية . اعطه النور ماذا يعني ؟ الماسونية هي التفتيش عن الحقيقة ....

التجلي القدسي في المكرس واسطورة التكريس (لاتعني كلمة قدسي هنا المعنى الديني بل معنى المحترم , يعني من اصبح محترما يمنع على الاخرين استباحة اعراضه وحياته لانه اصبح محميا من ابناء العشيرة ). وبينهما الرمز ولايتم ذلك بحالة الصفاء المشع

_ان فعل التكريس هو فعل دعوة عبور من المستوى المادي الى المستوى الما وراء المادي . نحن نعرف وبواسطة الزاوية والبركار ثلاث مستويات هي الطول والعرض والارتفاع . نحن نفتش وايضا بواسطة الزاوية والبركار عن مستوى البعد الرابع ونحن في المستوى المادي نشعر ان الزمان منفصل عن المكان لمجرد الارتباط المحدود بين هذه الابعاد الثلاثة وبقدرة حواسنا الخمس المادية . اما في التكريس علينا ان نصل الى العالم الما وراء المادي وهو مكون من ابعاد اربعة هي الطول والعرض والارتفاع والزمن وهنا نصل الى (حالة ) وتعني وحدة وجود وليست وحدة زمنية . انها حضرة أي هيولية فكرية واعني بها ما وراء العقل الى الوحي اي النيرفانا الهندية وهي الحالة الاخيرة قبل بلوغ قمة التركيز وتدعى اليوغا . 

رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الاكبراللبناني الموحد
الدكتور انطوان عاصي 
*المصدر** :*
*كتاب الماسونية ديانة ام بدعة من صفحة 125 -129*
*المؤلف : اسكندر**شاهين*
*الكتاب طبع دار بيسان . بيروت . عام 1999*

----------


## محمد المبارك

*ثانياً : مؤرخون مستقلُّون "غير ماسونين":*

*بينما يرى مؤرخون  محايدون أنَّ اسم الأمير** عبد القادر الجزائري**ارتبط بالماسونية منذ عام 1860 عبر محفل باريسي ضم الشخصيات القريبة من الحكومة الفرنسية وانتمى لها في مصر عام 1864 ليصير قائدا لأحد محافلها في دمشق.**1ـ يقول الكاتب و المؤرخ الإسلامي السوري محمد علي شاهين مؤلف كلٍّ من :*
*1"ـ  موسوعة (المصادر الإسلاميّة) في التراجم والتاريخ والتراث الإسلامي في مجلّدين كبيرين،* 
*2ـ و (التاريخ السياسي والاجتماعي لسوريّة العربيّة) الذي تناول في جزئيه الأوّل والثاني تاريخ سوريّة منذ انفصالها عن الدولة العثمانيّة وحتى الآن بعيداً عن التزييف .* 
*3ـ وكتاب (أعلام الصحوة الإسلاميّة) الذي تناول فيه ترجمة صادقة وأمينة لخمسمائة رجل وامرأة من أعلام الصحوة الإسلاميّة في مجلّد كبير يحوي نحو ألف صفحة .* 
*في  كتابه الأخير :**)**عندما طرحت صيغة الأمارة العربية  في أجواء الحرب (الروسية العثمانية) و أجواء معاهدة "سان ستيفانو" و مؤتمر برلين لم تخرج عن مفهوم النطاق الإسلامي لسلطة (أمارة عربية في إطارالخلافة الإسلامية
) ، و بويع ـ أي : الأمير ـ زعيما لهذه الحركة وأميرا مرتقبا لبلاد الشام* *وكان عبدالقادر الجزائري متعاطفا مع الماسونية التي في إطار محافلها كانت تُطرح طروحات الاستقلال**وكان قد انتظم في سلك الماسونية سنة 1864م ، وهو في طريق عودنه من الحجاز بمحفل الأهرام التابع لشرق الفرنسي ،وكان يجهر بانتسابه)* 

*2ـ الدكتور عبد الجليل التميمي من الجامعة التونسية*
*كما في كتاب "الماسونية والماسونيون في الوطن العربي" لحسين عمر حماده الذي ذكر نقلا عن الدكتور عبد الجليل التميمي من الجامعة التونسية أن عدد ضئيلا جدا من الدارسين والباحثين قد اهتم بإقامة الأمير في المشرق ما عدا تدخله الحاسم في أحداث عام 1860 وقد استفاد الباحث التونسي التميمي من إحدى رسائل الأمير الموجودة في وثائق الخزانة المكتبية بالرباط وإدارة المكتبة الوطنية بالجزائر ومن الأستاذ زاميي ياكونو الذي قدم نسخا من رسائل الأمير لدى انتمائه إلى الماسونية، ويقول الدكتور التميمي "لا يعتريه أي شك في اقتناع الأمير بالأهمية المبدئية الإنسانية لهذه المنظمة التي قال فيها إنني أعتبر منظمة البنائين الأحرار كأول مؤسسة في العالم وفي رأيي أن كل رجل لا يجاهر بالعقيدة البنائية يعد رجلا ناقصا وأؤمل أن أرى اليوم الذي يتم فيه انتشار مبادئ الماسونية في العالم ويومئذ فإن كل الشعوب في العالم ستعيش بسلام وأخوة ". وقد نشر الباحث الدكتور التميمي لأول مرة في اللغة العربية ثلاث وثائق بخط يد الأمير تبين انتساب عبد القادر الجزائري إلى الماسونية.* 

*كما ينقل عن عبد الجليل التميمي قول الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري: "إني أعتبر منظمة البنَّائين الأحرار [الماسون] كأول مؤسسة في العالم. وفي رأيي أن كل رجل لا يجاهر بالعقيدة الماسونية يُعَدُّ رجلاً ناقصاً. وأؤمل يوماً ما أن أرى انتشار مبادئ الماسونية في العالم**،** ويومئذٍ فإن كل الشعوب ستعيش في سلام وأخوة.*

*3ـ برونو ايتيان (بروفيسور وعضو في معهد فرنسا الجامعي): إن الرسائل والإثباتات موجودة في أرشيف ديكسون بروفونس حيث تُحفظ الوثائق، فلنعد إلى سرد الأحداث بروية، ففي تلك الحقبة كان عبد القادر بحاجة إلى حلفاء في الغرب؛ إذ كان يفكر أن الغرب لديه التكنولوجيا والشرق لديه الروحانية، إذاً كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مع الموسينيور ديبّيس أحد هذه العناصر الممكنة لهذا التبادل الذي يقوم على الحوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين هذه هي الماسونية .*

----------


## محمد المبارك

ثانياً: الفريق الآخر الذي يرى أن الأمير اتصل بالماسونية توصُّلاً الى المتنفذين حتى يتمكن من نشر آرائه و مشاريعه التنموية .
أوـ كما يذهب الى ذلك البعض ـ انتسب الى الماسونية اغترارا بها :


1ـ الروائي واسيني الاعرج الذي ينفي الانتساب للماسونية عن مؤسس الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة في كتابه «الامير».
والذي أوضح في مقابلة معه في الفوروم الثقافي للإذاعة الثقافية الجزائرية، أن الحركة الماسونية كانت ترغب في أن تدفع الأمير للانخراط في صفوفها، لكن الأمير رفض ما طلب منه.
ونقلت صحيفة الخبر الجزائرية تصريحات واسيني شرح فيها تفاصيل هذه القضية استنادا إلى كثير من الوثائق التاريخية التي اعتمد عليها لكتابة رواية ''كتاب الأمير'' التي بواسطتها تحصل على جائزة المكتبيين الجزائريين. 
وقال واسيني إن الأمير عبد القادر، وهو يجيب على الأسئلة التعليمية التي أرسلت له من قبل هيكل الشرق التابع للحركة الماسونية، فرض أفكاره المتمحورة حول التوحيد والدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان، وهو ما اعتبره الماسونيون بمثابة توافق في وجهات النظر ، فأصروا على انضمامه إليهم.
لكن الأمير عبد القادر ظل يبدي رفضه وفضل الذهاب إلى البقاع المقدسة لأداء فريضة الحج.
واضاف واسيني طلبوا منه أن يلتحق بهيكل الأهرامات بالإسكندرية وهو هيكل ماسوني. وبالفعل يقول واسيني تم تحديد موعد بين الأمير والحركة الماسونية بالإسكندرية، لكن ذكاء الأمير ومعرفته بطقوس الحركة الماسونية التي تتطلب الوصول بحوالي نصف ساعة قبل الموعد المحدد جعله يتأخر ساعتين عن الموعد، وهو ما يعني أنه رفض قاطع للانضمام.

2ـ الأستاذ عبدالوهاب المسيرى الذي يقول فى موسوعته "اليهود و اليهودية و الصهيونية " :
_" ان الصراع الإمبريالى على العالم انعكس من خلال صراع بين الحركات و المحافل الماسونية , فكان كل محفل ماسونى يخدم مصلحة بلد ممثله ... . و يبدو أن بعض الشخصيات المهمة فى العالم العربى أرادت أن تستفيد من هذا الصراع , خصوصا و أن اعضاء هذه المحافل كانوا من الاجانب ذوى الحقوق و الامتيازات الخاصة المقصورة عليهم . فكان الدعاة المحليون ينخرطون فى هذه المحافل بغية توظيفها فى خدمة أهدافهم , و حتى يتمتعوا بالمزايا الممنوجة لهم .و يُقال ان من بين هؤلاء الشيخ جمال الدين الافغانى و الشيخ محمد عبده و الامير عبدالقادر الجزائرى . و لعل هذه الشخصيات الدينية و الوطنية حذت حذو ماتزينى و غاريبالدى و غيرهما ممن حاولوا الاستفادة من اية اطر تنظيمية قائمة ._
_و لنا ان نلاحظ ان الافغانى اكتشف حقيقة الماسونية فى وقت مبكر , و توصل الى الاسس العلمانية التى يقوم عليها خطابها الدينى , و من ثم ناهض هذه الافكار فى" كتابه الرد على الدهريين" .أما عبدالقادر الجزائرى فلا توجد تفاصيل حول علاقته بالماسونية , و ان كان قد حاول ايجاد أطر تنظيمية و تاسيسية لحركته مع الاستفادة من أسلوب التنظيمات الماسونية.._
_كما أن الحركة الماسونية ظلت فى مصر و غيرها ضعيفة تضم فى صفوفها الأجانب أساسا" انتهى_ .

----------


## محمد المبارك

اعتذر للاخوة الكرام عن التوقف مؤقتاً.
نظراً لظروف الإجازة الصيفية.
وفق الله الجميع

----------


## محمد المبارك

و بعد أن عرفنا آراء الفريقين وأنها اختلفت في اسباب اتصال الأمير بالماسونية العالمية ،فالذي أذهب إليه و ذهبتُ إليه من قبل أن الأمير حين كان في الأسر و رأى ما حلَّ بعائلته إذ توفي 25 فرداً من عائلته الأمير بسبب البرد والمرض خلال فترة الأسر ، اضطر الى مجاراة الفرنسيس بالانتساب الى الماسونية .
حيثُ قلتُ في مقال سابق ـ بل قديم ـ و هو"الحملة الفرنسية على مصر (1798-1801")":
(و من اشهر المنتمين للماسونية من الرموز الكبرى أمثال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري, جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده والشيخ محمد أبو زهرة وغيرهم و ربما كان هؤلاء من المخدوعين في الشعارات التي رفعتها المحافل الماسونية حول الحرية والإخاء والمساواة، و بعضهم كان يحاول الاستفادة من عضويته الماسونية لخدمة قضايا الوطن، ولما تبين لها أن الشعارات ليست إلا خدعة كبرى كان الانسحاب هو الحل.
على أن هذا الاحتمال لا ينطبق على السياسيين ورجال الأحزاب في مصر أمثال سعد زغلول والنحاس باشا وفؤاد باشا سراج الدين فقد كان هؤلاء مستفيدين على الدوام من عضويتهم الماسونية وحققوا أهدافهم من حيث السلطة والنفوذ والصعود على النخبة بكل مغرياتها)
و المقال على هذا الرابط :
www.majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5365 - 
ـ و لا شك أن كون الأمير محمد سعيد الجزائري حفيد الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري رئيساً لمحفلي سوريا و لبنان ـ على لسان حفيده الاستاذ فاتح ـ حيث يقول:



> أنا والدي محمد سعيد كان القطب الأعظم للماسونية وهذا معروف كان القطب الأعظم للمحفلين السوري واللبناني، ولديّ ما يثبت ذلك ولديّ وثائق تشير بأن عبد القادر لا يعلم عن الماسونية شيئاً.
> .


لهو مؤشر واضح للعلاقة التي نشأت اضطرارا بين الامير و الماسونية الفرنسية ، و لكنها زادت اتصالاً في عهدة الأمير محمد سعيد الجزائري.

ولكن للأسف فإن "مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر" لا ترى هذا الرأي بل قامت المؤسسة بالمشاركة في تدشين إقامة " جمعية ماسونية في الجزائر باسم الأمير عبد القادر" في حفل خاص حضره عتاة الماسونيين .
حيثُ تحدث ـ بتلك المناسبة ـ رئيس مؤسسة الأمير عبد القادر: الأستاذ محمد بوطالب عن الأمير عبد القادر، و أشار إلى:_
" أن الأمير عبد القادر كان في ''الروتاري'' وهو اليوم يعود إليه" ، و الخبر على هذا الرابط في منتديات "الجلفة": www.amirdz.org/news.php?action=view&id=5 -

----------


## محمد المبارك

> 7ـ واتهمتَ الأمير بوقوفه وراء أحداث 1860م في سورية ولبنان ، ودعم النصارى والغرب للانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية ، وتيسير التدخل الأجنبي!!!!


بالنسبة لأحداث عام 1860م فالاتهام ينصبُّ على السياسات الاستعمارية في المنطقة آنذاك لا على الأمير عبدالقادر .
و قد أطال المؤرخون في وصف الأحداث التي جرت ذلك العام بين الحلفاء التاريخيين " النصارى و الدروز " و لكن لم يعمد أيٌّ منهم الى ذكر السبب الذي أدَّى الى تلك الأحداث و اكتقفوا بوصفها بالفتنة الكبيرة بين الفريقين والتي طالت المسلمين بسبب مدافعتهم للدروز المعتدين .

و بين يدينا وثيقة تاريخية في شكل كتاب بالغ الأهمية هو كتاب " تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية " تأليف توفيق يوسف بولاد ، و قد قام بتعريبه الياس بولاد ، و أسرة بولاد من الأسر المسيحية المشهورة التي استهدفت في تلك الأحداث  ، و أهل البيت أدرى بما فيه .

*يقول الياس بولاد في التعريف بهذا المؤلَّف ـ الذي قام بترجمته ـ :* 

*فتنة دينية أم مؤامرة سـياسية غربيــة ؟!!**

لا زال هذا السؤال يشغل بالي منذ سنوات ولقد دعوت في تقديم الكتاب الذي ترجمته إلى اللغة العربية عام 2003م بعنوان: "تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية " تأليف توفيق يوسف بولاد المختص بالتاريخ إلى دراسة هذه الحوادث بتعمق ، من الناحيتين الاقتصادية والسياسية .
لأن معظم الكتب التي تناولتها قامت بعرض الأحداث والمذابح بتفاصيلها اليومية والواقعية من الناحية الدينية فقط، حيث لم يتعرض أحد حتى الآن لأسبابها الخارجية والحقيقية، وأبعادها الدولية والاقتصادية وإن أشار بعضهم إلى وقوف قوى خارجية وراء الأطراف المتنازعة، بصورة عابرة تفتقد إلى البحث العلمي والتاريخي .
إن الظروف الدولية والمحلية التي تعيشها دول المنطقة اليوم وبالأخص العراق، لبنان، سوريا .... تدفع أكثر لإعادة السؤال الذي أشرت إليه في الفقرة السابقة راغباً في عرض وجهة نظري بقليل من التفصيل راجياً أن تكون كورقة بحث، يغنيها المتخصصون بالتاريخ والمهتمون بأحوال وتاريخ وحاضر ومستقبل هذه المنطقة، من أبنائها أولاً، ومن الباحثين الأجانب ثانياً .
أرى أن حوادث 1860م في لبنان ودمشق ، تعتبر مفصلاً تاريخياً أساسياً، ساهم في صياغة السياسة الخارجية الغربية حتى اليوم، وربما لقرون أخرى !! . فقد تكرر ظهور هذه السياسة وجرى التذرع بموجبها لتبرير العديد من التدخلات الأجنبية إلى يومنا هذا.
يمكننا إيجاز الغاية والهدف والوسيلة من وراء إثارة الفتن والحروب الدينية والطائفية بثلاثة بنود .
1- القضاء بأسرع ما يمكن، وبأي ثمن على أية خطوة تقوم بها شعوب هذه المنطقة للمضي قدماً نحو تحقيق نهضة اقتصادية حضارية صناعية، مثال ذلك محاولة محمد علي في مصر واعتماده على السوريين في مشروع نهضته التي تبعتها حوادث العام 1860م في لبنان ودمشق . ففي البداية كان القضاء عليه عسكرياً، أما في المرحلة اللاحقة فقد تم ذلك من خلال مؤامرة دُفِعَ أبناء الشعب الواحد لتنفيذها إلى التقاتل فيما بينهم. وقد تم الإعداد لها بسرية تامة بحيث يظهر الجلاد فيها بمظهر المنقذ .
2- احتكار الغرب للمادة الأولية التي هي الأساس المادي لقيام النهضة الصناعية في القرن التاسع عشر، "الحرير" سابقاً و"النفط" حالياً .
3- وكانت الوسيلة دائماً هي نشر وتشجيع وتمويل الحروب الدينية والعرقية والطائفية، وقد توصل اليوم الكثير من الباحثين والسياسيين إلى هذه القناعة، عندما رأوا نتائجها أمام أعينهم، ولكن بعد خراب البصرة كما يقول المثل ! .
إن أبحاث هؤلاء لم تتعمق بعد في الأسباب الحقيقية لتلك الحروب وكان دائماً تصديهم لنتائجها ناقصاً ومتأخراً، وهذا مما جعلنا نسير من فشل إلى فشل أكبر . 
نعود لسؤالنا الكبير عن حوادث 1860م في لبنان ودمشق .
- جاء في قاموس الجغرافيا القديمة والحديثة المطبوع في باريس عام 1854م تأليف (ميساس وميشلو) إصدار مكتبة هاشيت ، في الصفحة /269/ حول مدينة دمشق: « إنها المدينة الأكثر أهمية والتي تأتي في المرتبة الأولى في الصناعة في الشرق كله، فقد أعطت اسمها للمنسوجات الحريرية والتي يأتي الغرب للبحث عنها وشرائها. كما أنها تتاجر بالأسلحة الفولاذية ذات النصال القاطعة، وتتاجر أيضاً بالأصداف وأنواع متعددة من الحرير، وماء الزهر، كما تمر بها القوافل إلى حلب وبغداد وتتجمع فيها قوافل الحجاج » . 
- في كتاب "تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية" يقول المؤلف في الفصل السابع صفحة 105 بأن صيدا التي تبعد 40 كم من دمشق كانت مرفأ دمشق التجاري وأنها المدينة الرئيسة الأولى بمكانتها الاقتصادية في بلاد المشرق وأن كافة منتجات دمشق الجميلة والثمينة من الأقطان والأقمشة الحريرية والأجواخ التي ينتجها ويصنعها الدمشقيون بكميات كبيرة، تُصدَّر عن طريق مرفئها . وفي الصفحة 70 من نفس المصدر ونقلاً عن (ألفريد مارتينو) في كتابة التجارة الفرنسية في الشرق 1902 نقرأ : "بأن فرنسا كانت تستورد كامل الكمية الفائضة من الحرير عن إنتاج الورشات المحلية بدمشق" .

- في كتاب (فرانسوا بيرنو) "طرق الحرير" إصدار أرتيميس " صفحة 185-186 نقرأ : "أُصيبت صناعة الحرير في فرنسا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر بكارثة كبيرة، فقد أصاب مرض خطير دودة الحرير فيها، وكذلك أصاب المرض نفسه دودة الحرير في الصين في وقت كانت فرنسا تستورد نصف حاجتها من الحرير الصيني. ويقول المؤلف بأن فترة الأزمة امتدت من عام 1845م حتى عام 1869م . ومما أثر على أسعار الحرير المستورد أيضاً افتتاح قناة السويس عام 1869م بحيث انتقل هذا الارتفاع في الأسعار إلى أسواق أوروبا كلها كما زاد الطلب على هذه المادة في الحرب العالمية الأولى في الأسواق الخارجية" .

نستنتج مما سبق بعض الاستنتاجات التالية: 
1- فقبيل عام 1860م كانت دمشق تشكل مركزاً صناعياً كبيراً ومهماً وبالأخص في صناعة الحرير والأقمشة والمنسوجات وهذه النهضة الصناعية كانت تتطور وتواكب آخر التطورات التقنية الصناعية العالمية في ذلك الوقت، أي نظام الجاكار الميكانيكي الذي كان أول من أدخله إلى دمشق في خمسينات القرن التاسع عشر "آل بولاد" المشهورون بصناعة "حرير البولاديّة" وذلك بغية زيادة الإنتاج كماً ونوعاً . هذه النهضة الصناعية واكبها ازدهار تجاري واقتصادي كبير وتوسيع للأسواق ( تصدير الأقمشة الحريرية الدمشقية إلى القدس ومصر ودول مثل تركيا وإيران وحتى إلى أوروبا نفسها ) . وكانت مادة الحرير متوفرة وبأسعار زهيدة، وكان لقربها من المعامل والورشات أهمية اقتصادية بالغة، حيث كان ينعكس على رخص وجودة الإنتاج الدمشقي الذي اكتسب شهرة عالمية وزيادة في الطلب عليه، كما أن وجود مرفأ صيدا التجاري وقربه من دمشق أيضاً، كل هذا ساعد كثيراً على عملية الازدهار الاقتصادي لأبناء هذه المنطقة وعلى التوسع الصناعي والتجاري لدمشق .
ولابد من الإشارة هنا، وهذا ما يتم التعتيم عليه دائماً مع الأسف، إلى أن هذه الصناعة وهذه النهضة الاقتصادية كانت بمعظمها بأيدٍ مسيحية دمشقية (راجع كتاب "تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية" وأيضاً قاموس الصناعات الشامية للشيخ ظافر القاسمي وغيرهم ... )، ذلك أن نهضة العديد من الصناعات والفنون توارثتها عبر قرون العائلات المسيحية الدمشقية أباً عن جد، وكانت خبرتهم تنعكس إيجابياً على جودة ونوعية هذه المنسوجات مما جعل القاموس الفرنسي يتحدث عن دمشق كأول مدينة صناعية في الشرق بمنسوجاتها الحريرية التي كان الغرب دائم الطلب عليها. كذلك لابد من الإشارة إلى أن هذه الصناعة وخصوصاً الحريرية، كانت متمركزة في الحي المسيحي في مدينة دمشق وهو الحي الذي استهدفته حوادث 1860م بالذات . 
2- في الطرف المقابل، أي في الغرب شكَّل المرض الذي أصاب دودة الحرير في فرنسا والصين أعوام الأربعينات من القرن التاسع عشر أزمة كادت أن تؤدي إلى كارثة اقتصادية حقيقية في هذا القطاع، إذا لم يتم تأمين الحرير كمادة أولية لمعاملها. ومن المعلوم أن المكان الوحيد الذي توفرت فيه هذه المادة في ذلك الوقت هو لبنان وسورية .
إن دمشق بورشاتها الكثيرة، ومعاملها التي بدأت بتطبيق نظام الجاكار الميكانيكي كانت تكفي لاستيعاب كامل الإنتاج من الحرير المستخرج في لبنان وسورية وحيث بات إنتاجها ذا نوعية ممتازة وأسعار معتدلة، مما جعله مطلوباً عالمياً، ومن الممكن مراجعة كافة كتب الرحالة الذين زاروا لبنان وسورية في القرن التاسع عشر والثامن عشر؛ منهم على سبيل المثال الشاعر "لامارتين" وغيره كثيرون ممن عبَّروا عن دهشتهم لتنوع ورخص المنسوجات الحريرية وجودتها خصوصاً في أسواق دمشق .
وباتت هذه المنطقة أي سوريا، منافسة قوية للغرب بأهم صناعة في القرن التاسع عشر، وهي صناعة المنسوجات الحريرية، وأصبحت تشكل خطراً حقيقياً على صناعتها واقتصادها، حيث أن المادة الأولية لهذه الصناعة موجودة فيها فقط في ذلك الوقت بحيث أنه إذا استمرت الأحوال على ما هي عليه، وأدركت سوريا مركزها القوي، وإذا استغلَّت جيداً الضعف والحاجة الغربية لمادة الحرير فإنها كانت ستصبح الأقوى وتسيطر حتى على الأسواق الأوروبية لسنوات طويلة، وبخاصة عندما يتم تطوير تصنيعها كماً ونوعاً .
إذا راجعنا كتب التاريخ التي تتحدث عن منطقتنا ، فإنها تؤكد دائماً على أننا متخلفون حضارياً كما تتحدث عن الصراعات الدينية والطائفية والحزبية ، وهذا ما كان يسجّله دائماً الرحّالة عند زيارتهم للشرق، ولكنهم كانوا يتحدثون في الوقت نفسه وبعد تصوير حالة التخلف، عن الصناعات الحريرية الفاخرة وعن الغنى والتنوع الصناعي، وغيرها من الصناعات الموجودة في أسواق دمشق وحلب !!! ... وكذلك عن رخص هذه المنتجات .
من هذا الواقع التاريخي الخطير جاء التخطيط الغربي لحوادث 1860 في لبنان ودمشق وعلى أعلى المستويات السياسية والاقتصادية، حيث رُصدت له الميزانيات الضخمة وجرى إعداد سيناريو المذابح والأماكن المقصود تدميرها والجهات المنفذة لها ( من الغوغاء ، وضعاف النفوس والمتآمرين ) وعن طريق بث الإشاعات الدينية. ولكن المسلمين المتنوّرين وعَوا تلك المؤامرة ، وحموا إخوانهم المسيحيين ( راجع كتاب " تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية " وثيقة شاهد عيان آخر الكتاب ) . 
والمؤسف، أن معظم المؤرخين، غربيين وشرقيين، لم يدركوا أن الهدف من وراء تلك الحوادث كان تأمين الحصول على الحرير، واستهداف الصناعة السورية، وتقويض النهوض الحضاري لها والقضاء عليه، وفي تقديري أنه لو تم تلافي وقوع تلك الحوادث لكنا اليوم، بكل تأكيد، كما في الماضي دولة صناعية كبرى في مجال المنسوجات، وفي مجالات صناعية أخرى، وكنا دولةً لا تقل أهمية عن أية دولة أوروبية !! ولكن حدوثها جعلنا دولاً استهلاكية تعتمد على الاقتصاد الغربي الذي كنا على قدم المساواة معه حضارياً آنذاك !! .
إن هجرة وتهجير الطبقة البرجوازية الصناعية جعل من الصعب علينا أن نتمكن من تأسيس نهضة حضارية صناعية حقيقية علماً بأن الأمر قد تكرر بعد ذلك ولكن بأسلوب آخر، في فترة ما بعد الاستقلال (1945- 1958)!!!
وبالعودة إلى تلك الفترة /1840 -1870م/ فلقد ارتفعت أسعار الحرير كثيراً نتيجة الطلب الخارجي عليه، وقد تم فرض ضرائب إضافية من قبل الحكومة العثمانية مما انعكس سلباً على الصناعيين الدمشقيين وخلق بلبلة وتفاوتاً بأسعار البضائع، وقد دفع ذلك ولأسباب أخرى غير خافية على أحد، منها أن كثيراً من الفرنسيين والغربيين قد استوطنوا لبنان ودمشق وأسسوا مراكز لزراعة الحرير وصناعته وذلك لتأمين هذه المادة لمصانعهم في بلدانهم دون اللجوء إلى التجار السوريين واللبنانيين! ويذكر لنا بهذا الصدد (فرانسوا لونورمان) كشاهد عيان في كتابه« الحوادث الأخيرة في سورية 1860م » العديد من تلك المراكز التي أُنشئت في جبل لبنان ودير القمر وغيرها من المدن والقرى اللبنانية . 
لقد طلبت الحملة العسكرية الفرنسية التي أتت إلى بيروت في عام 1860م من البطريرك الماروني ومن البطل يوسف بيك كرم، الذي كان يدافع عن حقوق الفلاحين الذين يزرعون دود القز لإنتاج الحرير أن تنقل بعض الفلاحين على متن بوارجها للإقامة في بلاد الجزائر حيث تؤمن لهم الأراضي الزراعية الخصبة هناك ليمارسوا زراعتها تحت حكم الفرنسـيين!!.
فجاء الرفض قاطعاً. من الواضح أن الغاية تمثلت في جعل الحرير أقرب وأرخص لهم من سواحل لبنان وجباله!! . بعد 115 سنة على هذه الحادثة تكرر الأمر وهذه المرة من الأمريكان ولنفس الغاية متمثلة بنقل المسيحيين اللبنانيين على متن البوارج الأمريكية إلى أمريكا وكندا واستراليا... 
نعود لنسأل هنا: هل كان الهدف من تلك الحوادث هو الحرير فقط ؟ لا شك أن هناك أهداف أخرى . منها : 
1- استهداف وضرب القاعدة والبنية الصناعية في دمشق التي كان المسيحيون الدمشقيون يحتفظون بها في أحيائهم حيث رأى الغربيون أنها المنافسة الحقيقية لصناعتهم لأنها تستخدم مادة الحرير التي يريدونها رخيصة ولمعاملهم فقط !! .
2- القضاء على أمهر الصناعيين والحرفيين وعلى ورشات عملهم ومنازلهم ، حيث كان معظمهم من المسيحيين الدمشقيين وكان التركيز في هذه الحوادث على ورشات آل بولاد التي كانت تسخدم النظام المتطور للجاكار الميكانيكي لزيادة الإنتاج كماً ونوعاً ( راجع كتاب تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية عموماً والصفحة 173 خصوصاً ) .
3- تهجير من تبقى من المسيحيين ممن أحرقت أحيائهم وبيوتهم وورشات عملهم والذين تجمعوا في قلعة دمشق، حيث رُتِّبت القوافل لنقلهم إلى بيروت ثم مصر ، وقد كانت كل قافلة تتألف من حوالي ثلاثة آلاف شخص ( راجع نفس المصدر صفحة 267-276 ) بحيث لا يستطيعون العودة إلى مدينتهم التي عاشوا فيها آلاف السنين، لما يحملون من ذكريات أليمة، لا يعرفون من كان من ورائها، ولصعوبة البدء من جديد بأعمالهم وخوفهم من تكرار تلك الحوادث، ولذلك فإن أول منـزل شُيّد من جديد في الحي المسيحي كان بعد مرور أربع سنوات على هذه الأحداث أي في عام 1864م .
4- نتيجة تلك الحوادث تم القضاء على المنافس الحقيقي للاقتصاد الغربي كما تم الاستحواذ على المادة الأولية ( الحرير ) بكل سهولة وفُتحت الأسواق السورية على مصراعيها أمام البضائع الأجنبية. وكان لا بد أمام تدفق البضائع الأجنبية من إحداث مصارف خاصة تسهل القروض للمزارعين واستيفاء الديون ، وتحويل ثمن المنتجات الغربية إلى أصحابها في الغرب . لقد تضاعف الاستهلاك وارتبط الاقتصاد السوري على المدى البعيد بالاقتصاد الغربي وقامت بعض المصارف مثل " بنك سيوفي وصباغ وبنك أصفر وبنك زلخا ... " بتسهيل ذلك وهكذا تحوَّل عمل بعض من تبقَّى من المسيحيين من الأعمال الصناعية إلى أعمال السمسرة والتجارة 
المالية ....!! .
إن الارتباط الاقتصادي الناتج عن تلك الحوادث قد مهّد في المستقبل القريب إلى احتلال سياسي وعسكري لسورية ولبنان وغيرهما من البلدان العربية تحت عناوين مثل "الانتداب" أو "الحماية" بحجة أن هذه البلاد غير مهيئة لمواكبة التمدُّن والتقدُّم الحضاري والصناعي !!! .
- ولضرب أي أمل بعودة الترابط الاقتصادي والصناعي بين لبنان ودمشق وبلاد حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط من بلاد عربية وأجنبية قام الانتداب الفرنسي بخلق " لبنان الكبير " وضم ميناءي صيدا وطرابلس لهذا البلد وقام بإيجاد حدود مُصطنعة بين البلدين لا زالت قائمة إلى اليوم .
- ولتكتمل هذه المؤامرة أُسِّست في سورية ولبنان المحافل الماسونية التابعة إلى محفل الشرق الكبير ومقره باريس بالإضافة إلى محافل إنكليزية أخرى ! وقد ضمّت هذه المحافل خيرة أبناء هذه البلاد من أصحاب المناصب السياسية العالية ومدراء المصارف والأدباء وغيرهم ! ..
- وبالعودة إلى كتاب فرانسوا لونورمان الآنف الذكر ، عن تلك الحوادث في سوريا في صفحة 28-29 يروي : كيف أنه زار القرى اللبنانية التي أتت عليها الحوادث ، حيث زار قرية حمّانا اللبنانية ولاحظ بأنها قد دُمِّرت بكاملها ما عدا مبنَيين لاستخراج خيوط الحرير ، وعندما سأل الحرس الموجود على مدخلهما : لماذا لم يلحق بهما أذى ، في حين أن جميع المباني الأخرى قد أُحرقت ، جاءه الجواب بأن ملكيتهما تعود لرجل فرنسي يدعى السيد "بيرتران" وقد جاءتنا الأوامر بأن لا نتعرض لهما !!؟؟...ومن جملة الحوادث التي ذكرها الكتاب يشير إلى تعرض كبار تجار الحرير للقتل مثل " بشارة صوصه " من لبنان و "آل المسابكي" من دمشق ! وقد جاء أيضاً في الصفحة 137 أن مراقبين لتلك الحوادث وممن عايشوها ومنهم السيد " روبسون " أن الوالي الذي كان تحت إمرته أكثر من /600/ عنصر من الجيش العثماني كان بإمكانه وقف تلك الحوادث لو أمر /50/ عنصراً فقط بإغلاق مدخل الأحياء المسيحية بدمشق لكنه لم يفعل ! وفي الصفحة 140 يقدّر صاحب الكتاب عدد الضحايا من المسيحيين ما بين عشرة آلاف إلى أحد عشر ألف قتيل ، بينما هناك إحصائيات أخرى تقدر عدد سكان دمشق في تلك الفترة قبل الحوادث بمائة ألف نسمة منهم عشرون ألف نسمة من المسيحيين . بعد أعوام لا تتعدى الأربعة من هذه الحوادث قام أحد المصورين ويدعى (بيدفور) بتصوير الحي المسيحي الذي كان لا يزال آنذاك في حالة خراب شامل ( لقد تم نشر هذه الصور في كتاب ظهر عام 2000م بعنوان مصورون في دمشق 1840-1918م لبدر الحاج في الصفحة /30-33-34/ . 
- نتساءل مرة أخرى ؟! لماذا تم استهداف الحي المسيحي " القيمرية " ولقبها (الهند الصغرى) الذي يقع داخل السور ولم يتم استهداف الحي المسيحي في نفس المدينة في حي الميدان ؟! إننا نرى أن السبب يعود إلى أن المسيحيين في حي الميدان كانوا يتعاطون تجارة الحبوب !! أما في حي القيمرية فكان المسيحيون يتعاطون تجارة الحرير !! وكانت تُقيم فيه الطبقة البرجوازية الصناعية التجارية !! ، كما نتساءل أيضاً : إذا كانت تلك الحوادث بسبب الفتنة الدينية فلماذا لم تنتقل إلى مدنٍ أخرى كحلب وحمص وحماه ... ؟؟ لم يحصل ذلك لأن الهدف كان تدمير المركز الصناعي في دمشق فقط !! ... 
- جاء في كتاب بلاد الشام في القرن التاسع عشر للدكتور (سهيل زكّار) وفي فصل منتخبات من مذكرات محمد أبو السعود الحسيبي الدمشقي صفحة 283 أنه قد أُعدم مباشرة بعد هذه الحوادث " وبلا محاكمة " ؟؟!!! أكثر من مائتي شيخ حارة أو زعيم حارة كما تم إبعاد الكثير من المشاركين في هذه الحوادث إلى تركيا وإلى مدن بعيدة لمدة سنوات . 
من المُلفت للنظر أيضاً أن الرأس المنفذ للمؤامرة وهو والي دمشق العثماني : (أحمد باشا) قد أُعدم مباشرةً أيضاً " وبلا محاكمة " ؟؟!!! وهو الذي قيل بأن تعيينه والياً على دمشق قد جاء إثر مساعٍ لإحدى السفارات الأجنبية في استانبول ؟؟!!! لم تُجرِ له أية محاكمة في حين أن الذين قتلوا البادري توما الكبوشي عام 1840م وعددهم على الأكثر عشرة أشخاص قد أعدت لهم محاكمة دامت شهوراً وتدخلت دول غربية عديدة لإبطال تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة بحقهم ومنها " فرنسا وإنكلترا والنمسا ...؟!! " 
لماذا لم تجرِ محاكمة عادلة وعلنية لمنفذي فتنة 1860م ؟؟؟!!!! الجواب بعد هذا العرض الذي قدمناه لا يحتاج إلى عناء التفكير والبحث !! إننا نقول بكل ثقة : لقد تم ذلك حتى يبقى السر مكتوماً حول تلك المؤامرة الدولية الكبرى ويبقى التعتيم عليها إلى اليوم وربما لقرون أخرى !؟ ...
إلياس بولاد 
دمشـق 
صندوق بريد 686 – دمشق سورية 
E.mail:e.boulad@mail.sy 
المراجــع : 
1- تاريخ الفنون والصناعات الدمشقية تأليف يوسف توفيق بولاد ترجمة وإعداد إلياس بولاد دمشق – مطابع ألف باء – الأديب – 2003م .
2- بلاد الشام في القرن التاسع عشر – دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور سهيل زكّار نشر وتوزيع دار حسان للطباعة والنشر دمشق – 1982م – طبعة أولى .
3- استشهاد البادري توما الكبوشي وخادمه إبراهيم أمارة – دمشق 1840م مطبعة القديس بولس – حريصا – لبنان .
المراجع الأجنبية :
1- LES DERNIERS EVENEMENTS DE SYRIE 1860 
PAR FRANCOIS LENORMANT PARIS CH DOUNIOL EDITEUR.
2- DICTIONNAIRE DE GEOGRAPHIE . ANCIENNE ET MODERNE PAR MM. MEISSAS ET MICHELOT ET CIE PARIS LIBRAIRIE HACHETTE 1854 .
3- LES ROUTES DE LA SOIE - PAR FRANCOIS PERNOT ARTEMIS . 

*

----------


## محمد المبارك

و ماذكره الياس بولاد يدور في فَلَك ما سُقتُه قبل ذلك من اعتراف الماسونية اللبنانية أنها لم تغِبْ عن أحداث عام 1860 ـ مع أنَّ الاعتراف الماسوني اللبناني بالتداخلات الماسونية في تلك الأحداث لا يخدم المصلحة الماسونية العالمية العليا ، كما يؤول الى مزيدٍ من الجُهمة و الكَلَف للوجه الماسوني اللبناني الوطني ـ ، و ذلك على لسان الدكتور انطوان عاصي رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الاكبراللبناني الموحد .
.
و أعيد ـ للتذكيرـ ما سبق إيراده عبر سرد مقطع من مقال يستند على الكتاب الشهير " الماسونية ديانة ام بدعة " ـ من صفحة 125 -129 ـ للمؤلف : اسكندر شاهين ، كما يحتوي هذا المقطع على رسالة من الدكتور انطوان عاصي رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الاكبراللبناني الموحد بهذا الصدد.


و هذا هو المقال :


الماسونيةاللبنا  نية تعلن ان : الدروز وراء فتنة 1860 باوامر من الانجليز ! ودور الماسوني عبد القادر الجزائري في انهائها ! 

حصلت احداث الفتنة الطائفية الكبرى الاولى في حبل لبنان عام 1860 وراح ضحيتها عدد كبير من المسيحيين الموارنة والدروز الحاليين اضافة الى عدد كبير ايضا من المسلمين ونجم عنها عمليات تهجير واسعة الى مختلف مناطق العالم الى مدن الشام الداخلية حلب و حمص و دمشق ... او مصر و الامريكتين ... وتكررت بصورة جديدة في اول السبعينات ايضا لاسباب مختلفة اهمها (تحول لبنان الى نقطة انطلاق مادية حقيقة لتحرير فلسطين ) وربما تلاحظون الان شرارات وبوادر حرب اهلية جديدة فيه بانباء واخبار تحريضية ...يبثها ( عملاء فرنسا الحاقدون ) من موارنة لبنان خصوصا من جديد في كل وسائل الاعلام التي يديرونها باوامر خارجية (اسرائيلية مباشرة) او ( اوربية / امريكية ) عن (سلاح حزب الله والمخيمات ) !!! وبشكل فاقع واضح التبعية والخيانة بدءا من البطريق : صفير .... الى اصغر سياسي واعلامي ماروني ... ولهم بالطبع اعوان ومشاركين من بقية الطوائف التي تدور في فلك الخيانة للامة سواء كانوا دروزا او مسلمين (سنة و شيعة ). ربما تفيد من يتابع التطورات الجارية على قدم وساق في اشعال نار الحرب الاهلية الجديدة فيه و يهمه الربط بين مقتل الحريري (الذي نفذته اجهزة خبيرة ماسونية عليا باوامر صهيونية خالصة ) الذي يمكن ان يتطور لغايات استعمارية واضحة ويتحول سببا وخلفية لاحداث فتنة طائفية جديدة في لبنان تشبه في اثارها ومحتواها وابعادها تماما احداث فتنة 1860 وانما تصب في مصلحة بني يهوذا هذه المرة مباشرة وتمكنهم من التجذّر فترة ايام معدودة اطول في لعبة البقاء التي يعرفون نهايتها جيدا ) ....

و في هذا المقطع البسيط هنا من كتاب : الماسونية ديانة ام بدعة : لا اسكندر شاهين .. صورة لم يعتني بها مؤلفها اصلا وانما وضعت بالاصل عرضا في الرد على حفيدة الماسوني الجزائري ولاثبات (شرف )ماسونية الجزائري اصلا نقلا مصادر معروفة موجودة ...كما يتناول فيه الباحث الماسوني اسكندر شاهين بالحرف والصورة تاريخ الماسونية في الشرق واهم الركائز والشخصيات التي قامت وتقوم عليها اضافة لملحق غني بصور قديمة وحديثة لقادة الماسونية والاحياء منهم اليوم 1999 في لبنان وعدد من الوثائق الهامة المزدحمة فيه ومنها صور ووثائق عن انتساب الخائن حسين بن طلال وكبار اعضاء حكوماته و الترخيص الحكومي اللبناني لانشاء المحفل الماسوني تحت اسم : المجلس السامي اللبناني الموحد (سلطة ماسونية عليا ) من قبل وزير الداخلية اللبناني عبد الله الراسي 13 تموز عام 1988 مثلا اضافة لصور عدد كبير من الاعضاء والشخصيات الهامة التي لاتزال تدير دفة الحكم في لبنان حاليا ومنهم رشيد الصلح , كريم بقرادوني , ضاهر ديب , انطوان صعب (الاستاذ الاعظم للمحفل الاكبر اللبناني حاليا ) , عبد اللطيف سنو ولقبه القطب الاعظم للشرق الافريقي الوطني ) , انطوان عاصي (صاحب النص , باحث ماسوني ) فريد شهاب , جان صفير , فؤاد السعد , ريمون باتايان , بيار عماد , فريد شهاب , ......وغيرهم .

بين ايدكم فقرة فقط من الكتاب يرد فيه انطوان عاصي على ( بديعة الحسني الجزائري) حفيدة الماسوني عبد القادر الجزائري حين نشرت تكذيب في الصحافة حاولت تبرئة جدها من الانتساب للماسونية ولا ندري لم وحفيده سعيد الجزائري كان رئيس المحافل كلها في الشرق ؟ وهو الذي استلم حكم دمشق ليلة ونهار فقط بانتظار وصول الماسوني فيصل واللنبي من الجنوب اليها عام 1918 !!!!!!!

ما يهم هنا ليس ماسونية الجزائري فهي واضحة كالشمس... لكن ما اورد انطوان عاصي ( احد الاقطاب الماسونية ) في رسالته لها والتي نشرها هنا مؤلف الكتاب اسكندر شاهين ...

وما يجدر الاشارة اليه هنا في الرسالة هو اقرار : (انطوان عاصي نقلا عن الموسوعة الفرنسية ) لاحداث 1860 في الشام وذكره بالاسم لمن اثاروا فتنة 1860 بين المسيحيين والدروز في جبل لبنان عام 1860 وهم برايه : اسماعيل الاطرش , حسين تلحوق , وحمود نكد ! وانهم افتعلوا هذه الفتن باوامر من الانجليز . !!!


وهنا نص لجزء الاخير من الرسالة الموجهة من القطب الماسوني اللبناني انطوان عاصي الى بديعة الحسني حفيدة الجزائري بدمشق 


______________________________  _

احداث 1860

حضرة الاميرة الموقرة:

نحن الماسونييون العريقون , نعلم بذلك من الخوارج المتطفلين , بل اننا نسمح بان ندل هؤلاء على الحجة الدامغة في هذا الشان, وهي حجة التوراة في عدة صفحات , ورد فيها ما لايمكن المكابرة معه , عند المقابلة بين نصها والنص المماثل , في التعالم الماسونية.

إلا ان التوراة ههنا , سند هام , من الوجهة التاريخية , وهو يدلنا على قدم هذه الجمعية 

ولكن ندرك انحسار خطر اليهودية , بالنسبة للماسونية , في هذه النقطة فحسب , ينبغي ان نذكر : ان الحضارة في شتى مناحيها , ان هي الا سلسلة متتابعة متعاقبة منذ اقدم العصور ,. تالفت من المجهودات العامة , بين الشعوب و الامم , وعلى مر الدهر و ليس العبرة فيها , من حيث قدمها وعراقتها , وانما العبرة كل العبرة بتطورها والجدة التي رافقتها . 

حضرة الاميرة الفاضلة :

لن اذكر ما استلهمته الماسونية من الصوفية الاسلامية من (ابن خلدون ) وعمر بن الفارض و( ابو العلاء المعري )وانما ساكتفي عما ورد في دراسة عن الغزالي واوجزها بالتالي :
ورد في دراسة للاستاذ الاعظم للمحفل الاكبر الروماني

Gerad Serbansco, HIstoire de la France_Maconnerie Universelle:

في موسوعته التي طبعت عام 1969 _باريس _ عن حملة نابليون الثالث على سورية مع ترجمته .

في ذلك العام 1860 ونظرا للاحداث الطائفية والمذهبية التي حصلت في لبنان وسوريا والتي كان وراءها الامبراطورية الانجليزية بالاتفاق بين وريث العهد المصري والامبراطورية العثمانية والتي اراد بموجبها خضوع سوريا الى الحكم العثماني , قررت فرنسا ومعها بروسيا وايطاليا ارسال بعثة عسكرية مؤلفة من 12 الف عسكري فرنسي لانقاذ الدروز و الموارنة من المجازر التي ارتكبها ( الطورانيون الاتراك ) بقيادة فؤاد باشا , كان قائد الحملةالجنرال : Beauford D`Haut Poul 


خاطبهم نابليون الثالث بقوله : ( قد يكون عددكم قليلا إنما انتم تمثلون العلم الفرنسي وتمثلون مبادى الحرية والمساواة والاخاء) .

وللتاريخ نذكر أن من قاة الفتنة السياسية باوامر من الانجليز كانوا اسماعيل الاطرش , حسين تلحوق , وحمود نكد .

نحن نذكر هذه الاسماء كما ورت في المرجع المذكور وعلى ذمة التاريخ ,وكانت المجازر بين الدروز والموارنة وبين الدروز وبقية الفرق الاسلامية , ووفاء للحفاظ على الاقليات في الشرق , كلف الامبراطور نابليون الثالث الامير ( عبد القادر الجزائري) بوقف المجازر ويقول المرجع في 16 اب 1860 وصل الى بيروت 12 الف عسكري فرنسي معهم بضعة الاف من النمساويين والبروسيين والانجليز , استطاع الامير عبد القادر الجزائري ان ينقذ حياة 13 الف شخص ولكي يظهر فؤاد باشا العثماني حسن نيته فقد اعدم سبعة وخمسين مسلما ومئةو عشرة من العسكر التركي وحكم على اربعمائة شخص بالاشغال الشاقة وقلد نابليون الثالث الامير عبد القادر الجزائري رتبة ( مرتبة الشرف ) .
واصبحت كلمة البناء وليس اشارة الى العملة الفرنسية على شفاه كل الذين بقوا على قيد الحياة .



 
أما عن انتساب الامير : عبد القادر الجزائري (واسمه الكامل عبد القادر محي الدين الحسني الجزائري 1808_1883 ) للماسونية وانخراطه في عملها نورد النص بالفرنسية , كما ورد في المرجع.




-Dictionnaire Universel de la France-Maconnerie Hommes Illutsters 
. Pays-Rits-Symboles Sous La De Daniel LiGOU Concption et realisation 
DNIEL BERESENIAK ET MARIAN PSACHIN 
C-COPYRIGGT 1974 BY EDITIONS DE NAVARRE ET EDITIONS DU PRISME- PRINTED IN FRANCE: 
TOUS DROITS REPRODUCTION , DE TRADUCTION ,D, ADAPTATION ET, D;EXECUTION RESERVES PUUR TOUS PAYS.  

اشترك في وضع مقالات هذه الموسوعة أكثر من مئة وثلاثين باحثا ماسونيا مشهود لهم بدراساتهم التجريدية وهي موسوعة ليست نادرة أو نافذة . 

ورد في هذه الموسوعة مايلي باللغة الفرنسية ونذكرها للامانة وهذه ترجمتها :

محفل هنري الرابع 

ولد الامير عبد القادر الجزائري في مدينة مسكرة في الجزاير 1808 وتوفي في الشام عام 1883 بين الاعوام 1823 _1847 كان المناضل الاكثر شراسة للاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر وادى هذا النضال بالحاكم الفرنسي الى عزله 
وهذا ما سبب له عداء نابليون الثاني وحجزه في فرنسا الى غاية 1852 عندما توجه الى تركيا ومن ثم الى الشام حيث ان تكليفه بماهم عام 1860 كان باية انتمائه الى الماسونية .
في الاحداث الدامية التي وقعت في دمشق في تموز من العام 1860 بين المحمديين والمسيحيين , كلف عبد القادر بمهمات انقاذية ووضع تحت حمايته آلاف المسيحيين الذين لقوا الحماية تحت لواءه .
هذه البادرة قدرها نابيلون الثالث وقلد الامير وسام الشرف الفرنسي وارسلت من بعدها المحافل الماسونية كتابات شكر وتقدير له اهمها محفل هنري الرابع الذي اخذ المبادرة . 

وفي 16 تشرين الاول 1860 اعترفت الماسونية في عة رسائل له بناحيته الانسانية والاخلاقية واقترحت عليه في هذه الرسائل ان يكون عضوا في الماسونية دون ان يكون عضوا مكرسا بعد , اذا ان النظام الماسوني يسمح بتكريس هكذا رجال عظماء دون ان يكونوا مكرسين وارسلت له ما يسمى بالجوهرة او الرمز المعدني عرفانا منها اليه ولم يكن وقتها في الجزائر الدولة المسلمة اكثر من ثلاثين مكرسا ماسونيا ).

وفي العام 1861 رد الامير عبد القادر الحسني الجزائري على محفل هنري الرابع الباريسي بقوله: ( لم المس في المبادئ الماسونية ما يتعارض وشريعة القران الكريم والسنة والفقه الاسلامي ) عندها طلب منه محفل هنري الرابع الاجابة على ثلاث اسئلة وهي اسئلة تقليدية للانتساب الى الماسونية :

_ ماهي واجبات الانسان تجاه الله ؟

_ ماهي واجباته تجاه الانسانية ؟

_ كيف ينظر الى خلود النفس والمساواة والاخاء والحرية ؟

كان جواب الامير بمثابة اطروحة فلسفية تفوق هذه الاسئلة بتعاليم صوفية وفلسفة اسلامية ادهشت السائلين ...كان وصول المارشال الفرنسي كاستاذ اعظم لهذا المحفل وخلافاته مع الامير قد اخرت تكريسه هنا كان لابد من حضوره شخصيا ففي 18 حزيران 1864 وباسم محفل الاهرام في الاسكندرية والذي كان عاملا تحت لواء الشرق الاكبر الفرنسي والممثل في محفل هنري الرابع تكرس الامير الامير عبد القادر الجزائري واعطي امتيازا قل نظيره في ذلك الوقت انه منحت له في جلسة واحدة الدرجات الاولى الثلاث وصدر عن محفل هنري الرابع في باريس جلسة عمومية اعطي بموحبها إذنا للامير أن ينشئ محافل ماسونية ذات الطابع العربي في جميع الاقطار العربية .

عام 1865 وفي خلال وجوده في فرنسا عقد الامير اجتماعات مع الماسونية الفرنسية في مدينةAmboise واعترف امام اساتذة الماسونية في هذا المذهب انه ( هناك بعض المصاعب التي ستواجهها الحركية في الشرق العربي نظا للانتماءات الذهبية رغم ان مبادئها هي من اجل المبادئ السامية والاخلاقية )

و بعد عودته الى سوريا اصبح عضوا فخريا في محفل سوريا الذي كان ينتمى الى الشرق الدمشقي ونظرا للمفهوم العلمني الماسوني المؤمن ولمفهوم الماسونية كحركة رمزيةولدت في الغرب المسيحي وتواجدها في الشرق الاسلامي .

حجب الامير عبد القادر بعضا من نشاطاته الماسونيه وبقي في الظل . بهذا المفهوم تصرف الامير بمعنى ان الماسونية ليست نسخة عن هذا العالم . لقد فهم الامير انه لايجوز كشف اسرار النظام الكوني امام اهل العماء ,نحن لسنا نسخة عن هذا العالم . وفي التكريس من استلم النور اي تكرس في نظام ما . ومن اعطي له النور فهو الذي تكرس في الاسرار والاسرارية الماسونية . اعطه النور ماذا يعني ؟ الماسونية هي التفتيش عن الحقيقة ....

التجلي القدسي في المكرس واسطورة التكريس (لاتعني كلمة قدسي هنا المعنى الديني بل معنى المحترم , يعني من اصبح محترما يمنع على الاخرين استباحة اعراضه وحياته لانه اصبح محميا من ابناء العشيرة ). وبينهما الرمز ولايتم ذلك بحالة الصفاء المشع

_ان فعل التكريس هو فعل دعوة عبور من المستوى المادي الى المستوى الما وراء المادي . نحن نعرف وبواسطة الزاوية والبركار ثلاث مستويات هي الطول والعرض والارتفاع . نحن نفتش وايضا بواسطة الزاوية والبركار عن مستوى البعد الرابع ونحن في المستوى المادي نشعر ان الزمان منفصل عن المكان لمجرد الارتباط المحدود بين هذه الابعاد الثلاثة وبقدرة حواسنا الخمس المادية . اما في التكريس علينا ان نصل الى العالم الما وراء المادي وهو مكون من ابعاد اربعة هي الطول والعرض والارتفاع والزمن وهنا نصل الى (حالة ) وتعني وحدة وجود وليست وحدة زمنية . انها حضرة أي هيولية فكرية واعني بها ما وراء العقل الى الوحي اي النيرفانا الهندية وهي الحالة الاخيرة قبل بلوغ قمة التركيز وتدعى اليوغا . 

رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الاكبراللبناني الموحد
الدكتور انطوان عاصي 


____________

المصدر :
كتاب الماسونية ديانة ام بدعة من صفحة 125 -129
المؤلف : اسكندر شاهين 
الكتاب طبع دار بيسان . بيروت . عام 1999 


الرابط : http://www.hdrmut.net/vb/t192095.html

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

اعتقل منذ أيام الدكتور الفاضل الشريف المجاهد سليل المجاهدين أبو إدريس خلدون بن مكي الجزائري الحسني؛ أمام بيته بمشروع دمر.
فأسأل الله العظيم أن يفرج عنه، ويحفظه، ويقيه من كل سوء.. هو وكل إخواننا المؤمنين في سوريا الماجدة.

----------


## محمد المبارك

اللهم احفظ الشيخ الدكتور المجاهد أبا إدريس خلدون بن مكي الجزائري الحسني
و أهله من كل سوء و مكروه ، و ردَّه الى داره غانماً سالماً

----------

